# random workout thoughts..



## thinkstoomuch101

Feel free to contribute.. just anything that has to do with your body, some else's body, the gym, supplements, anything fitness:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I'm using a supplement called "Pre-Jym".. best i've used.. No jitters!


----------



## Zeeshan

Protein builds muscle dont expect to build muscle without it

Protein is to muscle as cement is to a wall


----------



## JH1983

I finally got through a little plateau I'd been stuck at for three weeks earlier today. I took an extra rest day this weekend and I guess it was just what I needed.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this loser can't do a whole shift without having his family come in to keep him company.

It's not professional at all, but it's a small town. In a large gym, he'd be fired.

So his hell-hag (wife) and his brothers and their father, stand there at the front desk, making small talk.

What's even worse, if you're in there to work out, and that's it.. They make fun of you or crack jokes. Now i find that amusing that they can make jokes about fit people, and they'don't workout at all. 

There are about 6-7 of them standing around at the front desk, and there is not one damn BUTT in the whole family. Not even half of one.

They stand there bending over the counter - flat as*&*s and all, clowning. And because their brother owns the gym, they think they are the sh*&*t..


They all look like the street version of the Brady Bunch.. Standing around at the counter, shoulder to shoulder grinning like a bunch of dumb as*&es..


----------



## dcaffeine

My hip flexors were so tight today that I could not go below parallel on squat. I also got really light headed after each set.


----------



## Coastal

Not a fan of this time of year. The way our cardio room is set up is so all the machines are facing towards the entrances of the room, so when you walk in, everyone is staring at you. With all the new years resolution people there, i'd say our cardio room has about 80-100 people in it, all staring at you as you walk in. There's also almost no open treadmills or ellipticals, so my anxiety was pretty high today walking in and being stared at then having to select a machine between 2 people (usually I like machines with empty machines on either side). 

Basically looking forward to mid-late January when all the new years people stop cluttering the gym.


----------



## livingthroughSA

Coastal said:


> Not a fan of this time of year. The way our cardio room is set up is so all the machines are facing towards the entrances of the room, so when you walk in, everyone is staring at you. With all the new years resolution people there, i'd say our cardio room has about 80-100 people in it, all staring at you as you walk in. There's also almost no open treadmills or ellipticals, so my anxiety was pretty high today walking in and being stared at then having to select a machine between 2 people (usually I like machines with empty machines on either side).
> 
> Basically looking forward to mid-late January when all the new years people stop cluttering the gym.


 i feel you. just imagine having all the treadmills machines just behind the area where they have the weights, thats when anxiety hits, triying to lift weights while most girls in treadmills watching you how you lift and how much for the whole time u spend there, especially if you cant lift a whole lot. you start to feel as they are watching u and saying of much of a weak u are


----------



## livingthroughSA

livingthroughSA said:


> i feel you. just imagine having all the treadmills machines just behind the area where they have the weights, thats when anxiety hits, triying to lift weights while most girls in treadmills watching you how you lift and how much for the whole time u spend there, especially if you cant lift a whole lot. you start to feel as they are watching u and saying of much of a weak u are


that's just the way a gym close here its set up. somebody gime me there opinion about having a gym like that ?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

livingthroughSA said:


> that's just the way a gym close here its set up. somebody gime me there opinion about having a gym like that ?


Ours is set up like that. It's almost like walking down a wide "cat walk" when you enter. It's always been like that in order to get the new clientele to "get motivated" (or check out the fresh meat)?

Years before that? The cardio area literally semi-circled the weight room. Thus, folks on treadmills or Elliptical trainers were all in circle watching us muscle-heads lift the weights. I never was more grateful for an Ipod in all of my damn life.

:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Had to post this guy.. i think he's in his forties.. Always had a crush on him since watching the movie "Hitman".. How does he stay so fit? Timothy Olyphant..


----------



## JH1983

My gym was ridiculously packed earlier today and I know it's going to be for weeks to come. Luckily most people just waste their time in the gym anyway and steer clear of the exercises that get the results, so there will be no waiting on the squat rack or deadlifts. Maybe bench, but there are several to choose from.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't get this..

we have 3 bench presses in our gym.. and a gigantic "mat" area where people can stretch, do abdomen exercises, Bosu Ball, Core exercises, Step work out calisthenics, etc.

And some idiot/chubby/female comes over to the bench area and uses the bench press for "stepping" exercises while the guys have to wait until she's done. I walked up and asked her nicely to find some where to step .. (i was wearing a large sweat shirt)..

Dumb as&*&* looked at us, and said: "You can bench press over there when he's done." i walked away.. all it would take is just one.. quick.. "bi&*ch slap" and i'd go to jail..

and.. of course.. the guys behind the desk saw it, and ran to the bathrooms to avoid confrontation..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

After she was done, she later saw me without the sweat shirt on and froze.. i just looked at her and said: "Yep.. you're an idiot" shook my head and went back to the bench press..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This is going to be a LOOOOOONG 3-6 weeks before these resolutionists are gone.. But i'm sure it's going to be very interesting..


----------



## cmed

Gym was oddly quiet this morning. I guess the resolution crew is sleeping off hangovers.


----------



## JH1983

cmed said:


> Gym was oddly quiet this morning. I guess the resolution crew is sleeping off hangovers.


I'm heading to mine in about an hour, I'm hoping for the same thing.


----------



## cmed

JH1983 said:


> I'm heading to mine in about an hour, I'm hoping for the same thing.


It may be too late lol. This was at 7am. Good luck.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have never had to deal with the gym stuff - just the occasional fool honking or girls catcalling me.


----------



## TheMachine

I find gym to be a good coping mechanism, although anxiety and shame kicks in when there's a lot of people and especially if they're talking loud. I find that I get buried deep into my thoughts in between sets and wait few minutes before continuing.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i don't get this..
> 
> we have 3 bench presses in our gym.. and a gigantic "mat" area where people can stretch, do abdomen exercises, Bosu Ball, Core exercises, Step work out calisthenics, etc.
> 
> And some idiot/chubby/female comes over to the bench area and uses the bench press for "stepping" exercises while the guys have to wait until she's done. I walked up and asked her nicely to find some where to step .. (i was wearing a large sweat shirt)..
> 
> Dumb as&*&* looked at us, and said: "You can bench press over there when he's done." i walked away.. all it would take is just one.. quick.. "bi&*ch slap" and i'd go to jail..
> 
> and.. of course.. the guys behind the desk saw it, and ran to the bathrooms to avoid confrontation..


Im hoping to see something like this just so i can laugh.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

went there last night..

maybe it's because it was a Thursday? there were new people working out, but not as many as i thought..


----------



## nikky98

*In need of a great workout! Miss it*

I need some exercise. Use to all the time but now three kids later, work, school and a boyfriend I can't find the time or motivation.


----------



## millenniumman75

OMG - the crusty frozen slushy snow HURTS MY KNEES while trying to run through it!!!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i do NOT want to get on the dread mill..

i know it's good for me.. 

but i just..

don't...

want...

to... dammit, i'm putting on my sneakers..

getting on the dread mill..

okay... i'll do it..


----------



## Noca

I think for the first time in my life, I actually cannot wait for the warm weather and to be outside exercising.


----------



## Zeeshan

Noca said:


> I think for the first time in my life, I actually cannot wait for the warm weather and to be outside exercising.


I saw a winter jogging group outside today. I was like are you people insane its -25


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

God I hate being so thin! **** my genetics :bash


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i got out of work late today.. i was really looking forward to bench pressing and working the heavy bag.. but i didn't have lunch, and i was EXHAUSTED..

Thus, i'll start fresh tomorrow after a good meal and a decent night's sleep.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i don't get this..
> 
> we have 3 bench presses in our gym.. and a gigantic "mat" area where people can stretch, do abdomen exercises, Bosu Ball, Core exercises, Step work out calisthenics, etc.
> 
> And some idiot/chubby/female comes over to the bench area and uses the bench press for "stepping" exercises while the guys have to wait until she's done. I walked up and asked her nicely to find some where to step .. (i was wearing a large sweat shirt)..
> 
> Dumb as&*&* looked at us, and said: "You can bench press over there when he's done." i walked away.. all it would take is just one.. quick.. "bi&*ch slap" and i'd go to jail..
> 
> and.. of course.. *the guys behind the desk saw it, and ran to the bathrooms to avoid confrontation.*.


lol. I wonder if the guy behind the desk is also a member on SAS.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## thinkstoomuch101

damn!

some days i hate being a girl.. the only thing i can do today is sit at home with my feet and drink hot green tea..

but when i feel better? Triceps are next.. no mercy..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay, back to the gym, i missed two days because of that monthly illness - but it's "on" tonight.. PLUS the dreadmill AND the elliptical trainer..

Tonites movie while walking on the dreadmill: "Lost Boys".. can't help it I had a crush on Corey Haim back in the day..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


i liked the slow-mo in that video..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i do have a question.. why do they say "grow a set?" someone said this many years ago. "Get some balls".. okay.. think about it: A man's balls are wrinkly, shriveled, limp, and sensitive".. what's the point?

why not say: "Grow a vagina".. now those things can take a pounding!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whelp!

it was Friday night in our gym.. The last 3 weeks? Friday nights were pretty busy. People wandering around aimlessly ogling at the "regulars"..

Now? You can shoot a cannon off in that gym! Maybe a handful of people - the "regulars" just working out, and minding their own business!

The resolutionists are fading away..


----------



## cmed

roar.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

got my as&*& kicked at work..

i have absolutely no energy to get to the gym.. just...

none....


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

does Robert Pattison work out?


----------



## leonardess

it kind of cracks me up how everyone in there pretends to be looking at the floor...or at the ceiling.....or out the windows......anywhere but where they're actually looking.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this is the only place i've known that has a New Year's resolution-ist rate of 2 weeks. I've been in other places in the country. 

the average New Years resolutionist comes to the gym and stays for about 3-6 weeks. Since i'm near Mexico? These guys only last 2 weeks.. It's amazing!!

They pay for a WHOLE YEAR + a personal trainer "upfront fee".. and they only last 2 weeks, and they've paid for 52 whole weeks!!


----------



## Mochyn

what is the point in a 'ladies gym' if it has floor to ceiling windows that face the mixed gym?


----------



## oneofmany

I hurt my shoulder because there were to many people at the gym, and I was going way to fast trying to finish up and go. Speeding through my workout never ends well.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Ive been going to my local gym for two years straight. Havent lost weight but havent gained any weight. Just yo yo dieting. Im craving some protein bars.


----------



## Mochyn

Got the ladies gym all to myself again yes!! it's like having my own private gym, I can do a bit on this, do a bit on that, do a bit on this again :clap


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i can't stand it when people tell me: "Oh i want to work out with you. You can keep me motivated! I need to have you as my work out partner!"

No, that's bull snot. 

Working out with a partner takes 2x as long.

I've observed the ones with the most serious bodies in the gym - work out by themselves.

If you need some one else to motivate you? Then it was never in you in the first place.

And next time, don't barge into the room while i'm giving my patient a gynecology screening.


----------



## Mochyn

Might have done too much at the gym, bent over to stretch and was sick in my mouth. oops.


----------



## Ineko

I hate that when you exercise every damn day and start to build up muscle but the fat just doesn't budge.

*squeezes pudge*...hehee

oh well more cushion for the..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this guy is just taking these ladies money. Every year they join the gym, (Jan.) and they don't stay for no longer than 2 weeks. But he gets a one year full membership.

both of them came in last week, and he's teaching how to lift weights. One of them looks like she has a 50 lb. weight gain. the other is just as bad.

They show up for 2- 3 weeks - following him around the gym.. 

All they have to do is join the gym and stick to their aerobics to melt off the fat - first..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I don't know if it's cultural or not. But these hispanic ladies will not step foot in the gym unless their husband/boyfriend is with them.

They don't know how to train by themselves.. they have to have him telling them what to do. 

Sorry, i can't operate that way..

Especially if you're standing over me yelling at me while training - and you have hardly any muscle tone and obnoxious tattoos.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and yeah, i'm in Mexico.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh, and this HUGE guy that shows up to the gym on steroids...

is suddenly shrinking... and i mean very, very quickly.. he's an ex-pro football player.

Must be cycling off, or his dealer's been busted..


----------



## CopadoMexicano

leg extensions and leg presses are hard. I hate doing lower body workouts.


----------



## DarrellLicht

CopadoMexicano said:


> leg extensions and leg presses are hard. I hate doing lower body workouts.


Leg day sucks. That really kicks my butt.


----------



## Ineko

did another 3 miles, I think my feet need to rest or I need a different pair of shoes * owowisos


----------



## cmed

During that leg workout yesterday I knew the whole time that I was going to pay hard for this tomorrow, and I am. It was one of those "I'm really feelin this!" workouts. 

Friggin DOMS. I only get it in my legs. Never with any other workouts.


----------



## cybernaut

I need to join a gym. The public gym within my apartment is sh*tty with its broken equipment (especially the broken elliptical).


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

no gym today.. just need to rest..

unfortunately, it's Super Bowl Day, and my SO insists on making special meals throughout the day..

Americans always find a reason to do 2 things on special occasions: Overeat and get sh&*&t faced drunk..


----------



## Mochyn

Swimming in the pool, see this guy walking in about to get in the pool.

Wow that guy is really tanned, he must have been away somewhere really hot.

Guy starts swimming towards me, we're about to pass in our lanes.

Yep that's not a tan. That's extreme body hair *shudders and swims on*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

when i work out in a gym? i notice i'm always attracted to the alpha..

For me, there is only one out of all of them. He's usually the largest of all the males, symmetrically built (not huge and fat), works out alone, yet charismatic, funny, great teeth, sense of humor, soulful eyes and hawt.

When he's not here, i can tell... and when i'm not there, he lets me know the next day..

It took 2 - 3 years for us to talk.. but the bond is always a type of honor, and respect..

_In all honesty, i'd like to screw his brains out, but unfortunately, we're both married.

_it ALWAYS happens that way.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Mochyn said:


> Swimming in the pool, see this guy walking in about to get in the pool.
> 
> Wow that guy is really tanned, he must have been away somewhere really hot.
> 
> Guy starts swimming towards me, we're about to pass in our lanes.
> 
> Yep that's not a tan. That's extreme body hair *shudders and swims on*


:lol


----------



## Noca

Chronic pain makes exercise a lot harder =/ I have to keep on moving or my body starts to stiffen and seize up.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

we have actually 2 alphas in our gym

One is the owner.. i like joking with him.. he was walking across the gym which is pretty huge.. I was looking at him through the mirror and smirked.. How he caught that? i have no idea.. but he caught it, and let me know..:b

the other is a hunter.. lots of charisma, very positive, says what his faults are, earnest, and neither one of us can cook..

my boyfriend is the cook, and his wife is the cook.. if he and i were to hook up? we'd starve to death..

:blank


----------



## Mokuren

First time joining the gym. Held off so long as i get bored easily and prefer to travel and excersize outdoors. I really enjoy riding my bike.

The machines feel a bit strange. They keep on going at the pace i set and if I want just a moments rest, I falter and buckle. It's going to take some getting used to.

Is it common etiquette to wipe down the seats after you use them? It does feel uncomfortable to get up and see sweat marks on it :/


----------



## Ineko

Mokuren said:


> First time joining the gym. Held off so long as i get bored easily and prefer to travel and excersize outdoors. I really enjoy riding my bike.
> 
> The machines feel a bit strange. They keep on going at the pace i set and if I want just a moments rest, I falter and buckle. It's going to take some getting used to.
> 
> Is it common etiquette to wipe down the seats after you use them? It does feel uncomfortable to get up and see sweat marks on it :/


wipe all the things!


----------



## Mokuren

with a wet wipe or plain tissue? :<


----------



## Ineko

Mokuren said:


> with a wet wipe or plain tissue? :<


dry towel usually


----------



## Noca

Mokuren said:


> with a wet wipe or plain tissue? :<


There is a spray bottle and a towel that you use on every machine at the gym I go to.


----------



## Mokuren

yeah i noticed someone using a spray today. just got to figure out where they keep it...

Today i tried out a group excersize class, was so intense, i was sweating so much and am surprised i didn't collapse xD
I can see myself becoming addicted to the gym.


----------



## cmed

Shoveling snow out of the driveway is a great warmup. When it's only a couple of inches, that is. Any more than that and it's "f*** it, I'll go tomorrow."


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

a grown man who has never had to fight in this "modern world" in my opinion has definitely lived a "sheltered life"..

in impoverished areas, there is no "out witting" or "talking to" your opponent.. either you defend yourself - or you wind up crippled or dead. There are locations in every country known as "mean streets".. 

thus, i'd better stay fit.. I don't expect any of these so-called "modern men" to defend or protect me. and if i found a "real man" who could protect me and win? i'd f&*&ck them out of pure gratitude.

seriously..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'd use a condom of course..

but still...


----------



## GotAnxiety

One of the hottest girls at thé gym talked to me today. I thought i was in trouble. Then we had a momment when we looked into each others eyes. It was cool. Then i quickly starred at the floor lolz.

Just polished off a 3.5 hour workout. Over did it just a tad at the gym. First time back in awhile im gonna focus on feeling good rather then the weights. I think thats most important.

Had a retarded post workout meal of 2x650grams of yogurt activa 1 greek 500grams 3 apples. 

Probably something like 100+ protein 200+ sugar lolz grrr.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> Shoveling snow out of the driveway is a great warmup. When it's only a couple of inches, that is. Any more than that and it's "f*** it, I'll go tomorrow."


 I replaced one of my runs with a 90-minute driveway shoveling. It was 5 inches with a .25" layer of ice on top of it. My back didn't feel it until today, and I got a run in. I think I am going to take an Advil before going to bed, just in case.

By the way - that run? Five miles (snow running route, actually harder than my normal six mile run!) in 12F with a windchill of 0F....and the temperature fell to 8F by the time I got home!

I was so layered, I gave Rocky a run for his money tonight!
Paxil fat can step off!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

millenniumman75 said:


> I replaced one of my runs with a 90-minute driveway shoveling. It was 5 inches with a .25" layer of ice on top of it. My back didn't feel it until today, and I got a run in. I think I am going to take an Advil before going to bed, just in case.
> 
> By the way - that run? Five miles (snow running route, actually harder than my normal six mile run!) in 12F with a windchill of 0F....and the temperature fell to 8F by the time I got home!
> 
> I was so layered, I gave Rocky a run for his money tonight!
> Paxil fat can step off!


:yes anything like shoveling, digging, carrying and lifting heavy weight (hard work) is better in building strength than lifting at a gym imo


----------



## Mochyn

I can have the s***test day, be crying in the car on the way to the gym but after 5 mins cardio I feel like a massive cloud has lifted off me, after an hour beating myself about the place on any and every available machine I don't want to leave and I feel like I can take on the world. Why did it take me 30 years to discover there is pleasure in exercise?????


----------



## millenniumman75

CopadoMexicano said:


> :yes anything like shoveling, digging, carrying and lifting heavy weight (hard work) is better in building strength than lifting at a gym imo


It was actually getting easier to do the more I shoveled. I have had plenty of practice this season with all of the snow we have had.


----------



## cmed

Finally downloaded that Strava app. Can't wait to start logging my runs.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

downloaded the Substance and Decoder remix of "All in my Head".. + a couple of Kate Perry Songs from her new album "Prism"..

This should help spark my runs/elliptical trainer/boxing/and lifting sessions...

can't practice martial arts with the ear bud cord flying around...


----------



## Noca

Mokuren said:


> yeah i noticed someone using a spray today. just got to figure out where they keep it...
> 
> Today i tried out a group excersize class, was so intense, i was sweating so much and am surprised i didn't collapse xD
> I can see myself becoming addicted to the gym.


Yeah group classes at the gym can be intense. Does being in such a group cause you any anxiety btw?



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> a grown man who has never had to fight in this "modern world" in my opinion has definitely lived a "sheltered life"..
> 
> in impoverished areas, there is no "out witting" or "talking to" your opponent.. either you defend yourself - or you wind up crippled or dead. There are locations in every country known as "mean streets"..
> 
> thus, i'd better stay fit.. I don't expect any of these so-called "modern men" to defend or protect me. and if i found a "real man" who could protect me and win? i'd f&*&ck them out of pure gratitude.
> 
> seriously..


Why do you need some man to protect or defend you? Are you disabled or something? Do you live in a war zone?


----------



## Barette

This is so *****y but I don't understand the people that drink Gatorade while working out. A guy next to me was jogging and would stop every 5 minutes to rest and drink his Gatorade. I see him there all the time, since I started going (like 6 months ago) and he looks the same. Which I wouldn't care, but I don't see the point to working out when you're putting

_WATER, SUGAR, DEXTROSE, CITRIC ACID, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, SALT, SODIUM CITRATE, MONOPOTASSIUM PHOSPHATE, MODIFIED FOOD STARCH, GLYCEROL ESTER OF ROSIN, BLUE 1, RED 40_

inside of your body while you do so. Whatever you just burned, you drank back in sugar and artificial flavors. Same with the ones that get the protein drinks when I worked out alongside them and could see they didn't work out to where they need all that protein (especially since it's better to eat protein from natural food sources IMO). I don't work out hard, I don't work out long, and I'm not a gym bunny myself. But it's like, so silly to me that they don't even see that they're shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## JH1983

Barette said:


> This is so *****y but I don't understand the people that drink Gatorade while working out. A guy next to me was jogging and would stop every 5 minutes to rest and drink his Gatorade. I see him there all the time, since I started going (like 6 months ago) and he looks the same. Which I wouldn't care, but I don't see the point to working out when you're putting
> 
> _WATER, SUGAR, DEXTROSE, CITRIC ACID, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, SALT, SODIUM CITRATE, MONOPOTASSIUM PHOSPHATE, MODIFIED FOOD STARCH, GLYCEROL ESTER OF ROSIN, BLUE 1, RED 40_
> 
> inside of your body while you do so. Whatever you just burned, you drank back in sugar and artificial flavors. Same with the ones that get the protein drinks when I worked out alongside them and could see they didn't work out to where they need all that protein (especially since it's better to eat protein from natural food sources IMO). I don't work out hard, I don't work out long, and I'm not a gym bunny myself. But it's like, so silly to me that they don't even see that they're shooting themselves in the foot.


I don't think people understand there are actually calories in liquids. Energy drinks and big bottles of Gatorade have enough calories that you'd have to do intense exercise for an hour just to burn off the calories from consuming them. It seems pretty counterproductive to me. I actually saw someone at my gym the other day with a diet soda in the gym with them. I guess there's no calories, but still though, soda while exercising?


----------



## Mokuren

I'm not sure this amount of pain is normal. had a session with the personal trainer and he pushed me too hard. i am in excruciating pain. I have to literally crawl up my stairs. It is now two days after the fact. The muscle pain wasn't delayed and started towards the end of the workout.

I'm guessing that normal people quit earlier than i do because they are mentally weak but because i wanted to quit quite late, he thought i had some fight left in me and pushed me to continue. It felt like he turned into an army officer; was saying that i had to start all over again if i stopped and there was only 4 left. He made me do 60 straight squats with varying weights and styles without stopping. Mind you, this was my first time doing squats.

What's the point even with pushing me till i break? I will be out for almost a week at this rate. It seems very inefficient in my eyes... and painful



> Yeah group classes at the gym can be intense. Does being in such a group cause you any anxiety btw?


Well the indoor cycle class only had disco lights on. My reasoning is that they wont really notice me once we start so i was good. I did have some difficulty asking for help from the instructor to say it was my first time and that i didn't know how to use the equipment. A lady across the room had to tell him i needed some help. :<
She saw me doing that awkward shuffling...


----------



## Barette

JH1983 said:


> I don't think people understand there are actually calories in liquids. Energy drinks and big bottles of Gatorade have enough calories that you'd have to do intense exercise for an hour just to burn off the calories from consuming them. It seems pretty counterproductive to me. I actually saw someone at my gym the other day with a diet soda in the gym with them. I guess there's no calories, but still though, soda while exercising?


I don't get why anyone would drink something other than water (/tea/coffee) and an occasional juice. Like, it's just sugar? And it's a dessert, most drinks are just liquid candy. But people don't see them as that which really is strange and shows the lack of nutritional education and kind of, honestly, common sense about food. And diet soda? Ew, I would vomit if I drank that something carbonated and filled with aspartame while working out.


----------



## JH1983

Barette said:


> I don't get why anyone would drink something other than water (/tea/coffee) and an occasional juice. Like, it's just sugar? And it's a dessert, most drinks are just liquid candy. But people don't see them as that which really is strange and shows the lack of nutritional education and kind of, honestly, common sense about food. And diet soda? Ew, I would vomit if I drank that something carbonated and filled with aspartame while working out.


It is surprising, especially with the availability of information these days. It probably contributes to people giving up on trying to lose weight, too. If they do like a half-hour of cardio a day, but consume 500+ empty calories of liquids on top of what they eat, they're not going to lose weight and get frustrated. If they ditched all those liquid calories it would make a huge difference. In a way I guess it's easy to not realize because those liquids aren't getting you full, but in reality it's the same as eating a candy bar or something similar.


----------



## Mochyn

So I'm swimming along when... what is that on the bottom of the pool? What the **** is that?! oh my god... calm down.... it's too late to worry about it now, just keep swimming and don't look down, there's supposed to be enough chemicals in here to kill... stuff like that. ****.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Yeah group classes at the gym can be intense. Does being in such a group cause you any anxiety btw?
> 
> Why do you need some man to protect or defend you? Are you disabled or something? Do you live in a war zone?


yep..i do as a matter of fact work in gang war zones or impoverished areas. Trust me on this one, you don't have to go Iraq to know what a war zone looks like. Heck, just mozey on over to HighLand Park, or Cabridian Green.(aka Fort Green)..Sometimes you're not told these little details until you show up for work on assignment/contract.. and no, i do not EXPECT anyone to protect me in these areas? Which is what i've already posted.

And no.. i am far from disabled. 

i am in dangerous situations quite a bit, and yeah, it would be nice if the person with me had the ability to defend themselves. Strange thing is this. You try to tell people about impoverished neighborhoods, etc. and they assume i'm being dramatic. I'm used to these areas because i work in them, thus, i'm very comfortable. Yet, i don't make the mistake that *Captain-Save-A-Heaux* is going to drop down from the heavens and rescue me if i get mugged, robbed or raped.

I hate to say this, but there were physicians that unwittingly sign up to work at some of these low income or county hospitals.

When a "crisis" pops up, they're clinging to me. And yes, quite a few have let out a lung-bursting scream before beating feet down the alley - leaving me to face the bull crap..

And yes, i've always had to defend myself.. and do a very good job at it.

But it's okay, Noca.. i understand you're curiosity, and hope i've answered your question.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

it's about that time of the month, my boobs are sore, i'm feeling needy, exhausted, bloated, bored, and truly do not wished to be gawked at while working out.. can't stand it..

better get on the treadmill instead.. hormones are strange.

i don't get this, but studies have shown that males are more attracted to females during that time of the month???


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

treadmill it is..


----------



## miminka

i love working out.. my body is getting stronger so i can focus less on discomfort and just daydream. i love mary helen bower's ballet beautiful. yesterday as i was doing bridge series i was just thinking about christina of stommeln


----------



## CopadoMexicano

JH1983 said:


> I don't think people understand there are actually calories in liquids. Energy drinks and big bottles of Gatorade have enough calories that you'd have to do intense exercise for an hour just to burn off the calories from consuming them. It seems pretty counterproductive to me. I actually saw someone at my gym the other day with a diet soda in the gym with them. I guess there's no calories, but still though, soda while exercising?


true. thats why I always buy diet soda or sugar free energy drinks for a workout if Im feeling sluggish. Not the diet soda for workouts just as a beverage other than water.


----------



## JH1983

CopadoMexicano said:


> true. thats why I always buy diet soda or sugar free energy drinks for a workout if Im feeling sluggish. Not the diet soda for workouts just as a beverage other than water.


 Those energy drinks and diet soda aren't really good for you.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

JH1983 said:


> Those energy drinks and diet soda aren't really good for you.


edit. I like energy drinks for the depression and extra boost of energy.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i caught a glimpse of the olympics. Mens Figure Skating competition. These guys are more concerned about their halter tops, sequins, boas, feathers, make up, nails, and hair moreso than the women.

what's even worse? They spend more time on their outfits - that they kept screwing up their quadruple axles..

hell, why not just go out on the ice in a bra and skirt and have done with it?

and instead of separating them - just make all of it the women's figure skating competition...

hell.. same difference..


----------



## Noca

Mokuren said:


> I'm not sure this amount of pain is normal. had a session with the personal trainer and he pushed me too hard. i am in excruciating pain. I have to literally crawl up my stairs. It is now two days after the fact. The muscle pain wasn't delayed and started towards the end of the workout.
> 
> I'm guessing that normal people quit earlier than i do because they are mentally weak but because i wanted to quit quite late, he thought i had some fight left in me and pushed me to continue. It felt like he turned into an army officer; was saying that i had to start all over again if i stopped and there was only 4 left. He made me do 60 straight squats with varying weights and styles without stopping. Mind you, this was my first time doing squats.
> 
> What's the point even with pushing me till i break? I will be out for almost a week at this rate. It seems very inefficient in my eyes... and painful
> 
> Well the indoor cycle class only had disco lights on. My reasoning is that they wont really notice me once we start so i was good. I did have some difficulty asking for help from the instructor to say it was my first time and that i didn't know how to use the equipment. A lady across the room had to tell him i needed some help. :<
> She saw me doing that awkward shuffling...


Working out to the point of injury, such as following a workout video on youtube is counter productive. The amount of time you will be incapacitated trying to recover, never mind the damage to your motivation and mood while suffering that pain is not going to help you make any gains. Work slowly and work your way up. There is no point in pushing yourself to death especially when trying any new exercise for the first time. Your trainer sounds like a moron.

I would agree that the initial soreness and the difficulty of getting started into an exercise routine has gotta be the main reason people who start end up quitting.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't "get" skinny chicks... every country i've gone to, the skinny chicks are the ones that act up the most... now i'm in Mexico/NM.. and this one skinny hispanic chick makes it a point to give me a hard time.

It's not that i have a problem with them? As a matter of fact i don't even notice them.. But usually when i walk in the gym, i get that stare/glare.. no problem.. i'm different culturally as well as physically.. i've learned to accept that. 

When you're a natural bodybuilder/powerlifter hybrid, the wide shoulders and narrow waist/hips are hard to ignore. (Top that off with being top heavy (no implants), folks will stare or sometimes follow you..)

But when their boyfriend comes around and starts gawking.. there's a problem. Their weapon of choice? The chick laughs... out loud..

seriously.. is that all you have?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Right now it is the proprietor's girlfriend. She hangs out at the front desk with him when she's finished doing her work out. which is aerobics.

She possesses no as**, no breasts, and she looks emaciated - but she has long hair.. okay..

He became friendly with me over time, and greeted me when i became a regular at this gym. She was not happy, when i would walk in and he'd say: "*Hey Beautiful*" or *"hey gorgeous"* this i don't care about, it's just a "slang phrase" .. I'd smile and keep going. Well, he did it front of her..

And now i'm paying for it.

Whenever i come near that front desk she lets out a loud guffaw.. or she'll laugh hysterically whenever i pass... or she'll laugh loudly and when i pass by, or she'll make a huge show to quit laughing when i'm a few feet away..

The proprietor just looks embarrassed, or tries to ignore her antics..

chicks.. they just never learn.. she can keep laughing, i'll keep working out.. we'll see who get's stronger in the long run..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

what's even stranger? 90% of the time i wear a sweat shirt because i'm so self conscious of the staring, or sometimes guys walking up and trying to grab specifically my biceps...

Whenever i do take off my sweatshirt, i tie it around my waist to cover my butt..

I don't believe in the philosophy "if you have it - flaunt it." 

The skinny chicks do, but no.. i don't like walking around looking for attention.. i just want to work out and get the hell out of dodge.


----------



## Mokuren

Noca said:


> Working out to the point of injury, such as following a workout video on youtube is counter productive. The amount of time you will be incapacitated trying to recover, never mind the damage to your motivation and mood while suffering that pain is not going to help you make any gains. Work slowly and work your way up. There is no point in pushing yourself to death especially when trying any new exercise for the first time. Your trainer sounds like a moron.
> 
> I would agree that the initial soreness and the difficulty of getting started into an exercise routine has gotta be the main reason people who start end up quitting.


Yeah i'm well aware of it. I'm just mad at the instructor.Before that session, Another lady approached him while we were talking and said her session was so intense she couldn't walk for two days. I'm guessing this is what he normally does. I'm not sure if there is reasoning behind it or if he is just stupid...

I want to complain. I was in quite a lot of agony, day 3 i was bedridden and cried. Had to take a whole week to recover. I'm going back tomorrow.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Im getting discouraged to continue working out im gaining and losing weight consistently for two+ years. Cant give up Ive already lost a lot of weight but thats without cardio machines, gym, and fast food.


----------



## Mousey9

I haven't been able to properly extend my arms straight without feeling pain from between my forearm and biceps. I really hope it's just soreness for not lifting in a long time. I need to get committed so I don't have to deal with this every time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Allergies!!

and tonite, i'm supposed to do chin ups while chained to a 25# weight..

No allergy medicine before this happens..i'll wind up getting tangled up in the chain some how.


----------



## Mochyn

So you have a penis...and yet again you are in the LADIES ONLY GYM.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

out of all of the cultures, i find the spanish, hispanic and brazilian men to be more aggressive in the gym when it comes to the ladies.

Most cultures find that if you find them creepy, they leave you alone.

oh no, these guys.. 

This isn't the first time this has happened? Yesterday, a guy sat down next to me and looked directly at me through the mirror. I always tell myself - "it's not about you, make sure he's focussing or something"..

I looked directly back him, and he winked.. okay.. i shook my head while working out to let him know i wasn't interested.. he blew a kiss.

I got creeped out, finished my set and worked out elsewhere. here comes home-boy.. right behind. I sat down.. He pulls over a bench 6" away from me. throws down his bag while looking at me, sits down and starts working out while looking dead at me in the mirror.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I said an expletive out loud to draw attention to everyone in the vicinity, got up and worked out somewhere else. That embarrassed him.. so he left me alone.

Unfortunately, a young teen was standing nearby who witnessed the whole thing as well as the manager. The manager knows this happens constantly and will only intervene if i ask him. 

The manager walked over to me, and before he could say anything i said: "Okay "R" i'm sorry i swore in front of the kid - next time i'll watch my f&*&cking language.." and kept working out.

We talked about what happened, but he was so busy laughing at what i said he almost forgot to tell me that he was making the sure the guy did not get up and follow me again.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> I said an expletive out loud to draw attention to everyone in the vicinity, got up and worked out somewhere else. That embarrassed him.. so he left me alone.
> 
> Unfortunately, a young teen was standing nearby who witnessed the whole thing as well as the manager. The manager knows this happens constantly and will only intervene if i ask him.
> 
> The manager walked over to me, and before he could say anything i said: "Okay "R" i'm sorry i swore in front of the kid - next time i'll watch my f&*&cking language.." and kept working out.
> 
> We talked about what happened, but he was so busy laughing at what i said he almost forgot to tell me that he was making the sure the guy did not get up and follow me again.


lol are you sure you didn't imagine this?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i wish i was, Anxiety.. i really do. Even my manager looks out for me which i'm beginning to like..

i'm different, i guess according to the manager of the gym - not in a bad way..(i just see myself as a tom boy..)

I always check to see if it's my imagination..i'm not narcissistic, nor delusional.. i don't wear revealing clothes, etc.

it just happens.. I told my SO about people being this way around me when we first met. He was very confident just *"knowing" *that* "if you look for it - you'll find it.*"

Well, he found out the hard way? I don't look for anything when it comes to people. In big cities, it's not that bad.. *In small or foreign towns *-it's THAT bad..

He sees it happen even if we're out shopping. We get followed, or people stare, some walk up and introduce themselves. Some even ask for a pic or autograph.. it was even worse, when i was with my Ex. he was a beautiful bodybuilder.

We used to get stopped because they thought we were the American Gladiators.. he loved it..:|

i don't take people too seriously.. thus, i made the joke w/the manager to just lighten things up, i guess.

I'm just "different"..nothing more, nothing less..


----------



## Abigail2

Infamoose said:


> I haven't been able to properly extend my arms straight without feeling pain from between my forearm and biceps. I really hope it's just soreness for not lifting in a long time. I need to get committed so I don't have to deal with this every time.


Hi!

If you're not able to *extend *your arms sounds more like *over stretching*:

If you haven't really worked your biceps in a long time and then went for preacher curls (free weight - hyper extends) you may have over stretched the muscle. Ice, ice, ice.

I over stretched my calves once OMG...couldn't put my heals down for days:roll


----------



## Noca

A gut ache, a quick way to ruin a workout session.


----------



## JeanniesRiver

In high school I could do 200 situps or more and not be tired. Long time ago.

I wanted to see if I could tighten up my tummy area so three months ago I started situps. Just 20 at first. Now I can do 200 again. I've taken five inches off of my waist. Feels great! 

I use exercise to help me relax. Love long walks. Two or more miles.


----------



## KaitlynRose

I love running. I will space out for about an hour at a time, escaping into my thoughts to daydream about anything I please; imagine my new favorite anime series or something I am looking forward to in the future. It is one of the few times in the day I can actually think for pleasure and still be doing something productive. Running at least two miles a day is incredibly healthy as well, and the healthier my body the more efficient my mind.


----------



## AnnaNora

Cross Fit when Im in the box with the gals and guys I can forget about everything and power myself out.


----------



## Mochyn

The day after leg day. ouch.


----------



## Stilla

Feeling like crap over all the junk I've digested tonight. For the first time in a *long* time I actually want to lose weight. I think this will be good for me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

working 10-14 hour days is NOT conducive to my workouts. 

working out and being on "call" is not conducive to my workouts.

thus, I've made a schedule of my workout nights, and my aerobic nights.

Aerobics 6x a week. Workout 4-5 times a week - if possible.

but on call nights, it's aerobics only. My "dreadmill" is in the house, thus, i can "jump back on it" whenever possible.

Trying to do a full blown workout and boxing - not on call.. doesn't work.


----------



## cmed

Mochyn said:


> The day after leg day. ouch.


Truth. My day of reckoning is tomorrow.

Leg day today, walking like Frankenstein tomorrow.


----------



## Mochyn

cmed said:


> Truth. My day of reckoning is tomorrow.
> 
> Leg day today, walking like Frankenstein tomorrow.


The worst part is my butt! I sat down for a couple of hours at work and when I got up again I felt like someone had repeatedly kicked me in the as$ :sus


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Bless me training gods for i have sinned...

There's this restaurant in the village called Bumble Bee's.. They have this hellacious menu with healthy items - and not so healthy items.

Okay, okay.. I had a Baja Shrimp Taco...They ran out of salmon (the salmon tacos are amazing)..

so.. 3 Hail Marys, and 30 mins. on the dreadmill.. and i hope my sins are absolved.

_(but i'm heading back over there in a week or two).._


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

hmmmm...

this supplement looks interesting.. DIM (*diindolylmethane) *very strong anti-oxidant..


----------



## Abigail2

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Bless me training gods for i have sinned...
> 
> There's this restaurant in the village called Bumble Bee's.. They have this hellacious menu with healthy items - and not so healthy items.
> 
> Okay, okay.. I had a Baja Shrimp Taco...They ran out of salmon (the salmon tacos are amazing)..
> 
> so.. 3 Hail Marys, and 30 mins. on the dreadmill.. and i hope my sins are absolved.
> 
> _(but i'm heading back over there in a week or two).._


Have you considered self-flagellation? I think it works for a couple of donuts but a BAJA SHRIMP TACO  
I don't know... just may call for more drastic measures:idea


----------



## Mochyn

I don't want to have to get gloves and wear them in the gym, I'm not muscly I would look ridiculous lifting what I lift and wearing gloves but my hands! they are sore and I want to go heavier but... oh my hands!


----------



## Mochyn

failoutboy said:


> What is making your hands sore? The knurling on the bars?


yeah, and I tried on the smooth bit but that just pinched my skin, I don't want rough hands :|


----------



## Noca

Mochyn said:


> yeah, and I tried on the smooth bit but that just pinched my skin, I don't want rough hands :|


If you want to wear gloves, wear gloves, who gives a damn what anyone else thinks. It isn't a fashion show.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Abigail2 said:


> Have you considered self-flagellation? I think it works for a couple of donuts but a BAJA SHRIMP TACO
> I don't know... just may call for more drastic measures:idea


and it had sour cream/guacamole sauce with lime!!:um

...more Hail Marys..


----------



## Abigail2

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> and it had sour cream/guacamole sauce with lime!!:um
> 
> ...more Hail Marys..


*Oh Hell yes*...At the very least!


----------



## cybernaut

...Ran 2.03 mi on Monday at the gym. Had too much school work yesterday though. I also want to get this cool ab carver/wheel that I see on tv often. I want to "mildy" tone up my abs. On another note, I see myself only going to the gym for treadmill and elliptical purposes now.Everything else will be "in the house" workout once I get the equipmemt such as my own weights and ab wheel.
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Abigail2 said:


> *Oh Hell yes*...At the very least!


 :lol

:yes

you're right!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Tonight is "back" night.. after a 10 hour shift? i hope i have it in me..

i really do...


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Tonight is "back" night.. after a 10 hour shift? i hope i have it in me..
> 
> i really do...


Don't break your back ;p


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Don't break your back ;p


Cute, Anxiety.. real cute..

:lol

(loved the double entendre!)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Now i'm dreading "leg" night!!

_(and as they ued to say on Broadway: "Break a leg, kid"..)_


----------



## Tasdel

I was never big on going to the gym. I started working out one year ago, I have done lots of research online on how to build muscle. I hope I'm doing well, I've gained 20lbs of muscle since last year. I used to weigh 150lbs and I was scrawny as ever... I do all my workouts at home. I have dumbbells called Powerblocks, they can switch up from 5-50lbs each. When I first started working out, I got a chin-up bar and my god has that thing increased my strength like no other. Sometimes I feel like I'm not really getting anywhere.. Then I remember how much progress I've made since the beginning. Yeah the gym kind of stresses me out a bit, I feel better working out at home so theres no distractions and I can focus on myself and myself only.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i find the rich old men at our gym, just plain irritating. They sometimes just walk up and try to start a conversation, or they* STARE*....

They believe that since they have money: Yes, they drive up in Maserati's, McClarens, Porsches, Lamborghini's.. yep, those types, that some of us will just jump right into their laps.

Well.. some of the ladies do..:blank:um

But i just can't see myself going after an old geezer for his money..

For one i'd look like his care-taker instead of his girlfriend.

and #2? I'd give that guy a stroke on the first night without taking my clothes off. Hell, they damn near have a TIA when they see me in my gym gear..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

OK.. last night was my night off from doing anything..

now, i have to get motivated, and get back in on that dreadmill.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh yeah.. there was i guy at the gym, whom i thought had a very impressive physique. But something was just a little "off".. about his build. A bodybuilder knows when someone is taking steroids.. 

I sensed it.. but didn't want to assume.

Yep.. sure enough.. he shrank back to his natural physique. I found out that the kid was taking "small doses" of HgH to pick up the girls..

seriously, in a small town, you really don't need to go those types of measures. The girls will notice you eventually.. Hell, there's not much here to look at in the first place.


----------



## farfegnugen

I didn't workout today and it feels like I have a hole in my day.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

these people in this small town are aggressively friendly. And the more richer/privileged they are? (white collar types), they don't like being rejected.

So far, 3 complaints from the front desk in the last 4 days (THIS week). Thank goodness the owner understands me. Or i would have been kicked out long time ago.

Shows you just how "privileged" these guys are.. If they get a "Please don't interrupt my workout".. they go straight to the owner.. 

Like he's going to tell me: "Hey! you better be nice to this man!"

seriously?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

allergies!!!

arrrrrrrrgh!!!!


----------



## swisscheese

feel ****ing lazy.


----------



## Mokuren

So i went to a group exercise class today and cried...

I guess i really did turn into a vegetable then :/


----------



## Mokuren

Sorry for double posting but it feels like the right side of my body is working overtime and i feel the fatigue in those regions first. I don't think this is normal :/


----------



## Noca

Mokuren said:


> So i went to a group exercise class today and cried...
> 
> I guess i really did turn into a vegetable then :/


Yeah group classes, especially drop-in ones don't take into account any individual's fitness level. I think they are a bad idea until you are reasonably in shape. The people in that class didn't get to where they are because of what they are doing in that class, they can do the exercises in that class because of where they already are.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Ive been taking a small break from exercising and working out. Anyone know if its a good thing to take like a month off from the usual routine of working out or exercising?>


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'd like to work out with my pony tail just hanging. I wear my hair in a bun basically not to attract attention.. 

Just my luck, i'll be working out on some cables - and yeah, get my hair caught in them. Just got a visual.. i'll stick to the bun..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

just made it back home at 5:30 a.m. Wonder if i will be able to work out today?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Well since iM sick from symptoms of a cold ive been off from the gym the past two or three weeks. My doctor found my platelets in my blood work abnormal.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i did it... i worked out after only 4 hours of sleep. and a good work out it was!

(how is that possible??)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

alcohol and magnesium..

it sounds feasible? but i don't think it'll work for me... just my darn luck, i'd take too much of the alcohol, and not enough magnesium, trip and bust my a** in the gym...:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano

damn, its been about a month since ive been to my gymnasium I did some brisk walking and some light strength training.


----------



## loneliness

There's this guy at the gym who only ever works out his upper body. I've seen him at least 30 different times now and never has he worked legs. This isn't unusual for the people I see at the gym, but this guy has biceps that are literally bigger than his legs. He's like a freak show of bodybuilding gone wrong. He's so disproportionate I throw up in my mouth a little when he's wearing shorts and his lower body shows. 

I don't know how he doesn't look at himself in the shower and realize how ****ing ridiculous he looks. I guess after you've been doing the "arms and chest" routine every single work out for years you kind of get used to looking like a freak. 

TL;DR: Don't skip legs day.


----------



## GotAnxiety

loneliness said:


> there's this guy at the gym who only ever works out his upper body. I've seen him at least 30 different times now and never has he worked legs. This isn't unusual for the people i see at the gym, but this guy has biceps that are literally bigger than his legs. He's like a freak show of bodybuilding gone wrong. He's so disproportionate i throw up in my mouth a little when he's wearing shorts and his lower body shows.
> 
> I don't know how he doesn't look at himself in the shower and realize how ****ing ridiculous he looks. I guess after you've been doing the "arms and chest" routine every single work out for years you kind of get used to looking like a freak.
> 
> Tl;dr: Don't skip legs day.


LOLOL

You should confront him about this and try to break his WILL to workout.

Yes I'm that mean.


----------



## Monster123

There are definitely a lot of people that only work on upper body at my gym. 

I always wonder if people will notice similar things about me when I go. Like I don't have any particular routine but more just go and do a bit of cardio then move around various weight machines as I like. I go because I enjoy it, it makes me feel good and i'd like to get a bit fitter and stronger (I'm already at a pretty ideal weight). 

I'm probably just being paranoid as people are mainly focusing on what they're doing themselves right? :blank


----------



## UndreamingAwake

How the hell do all those dudes in prisons gain so much muscle if you are supposed to meet a certain amount of calories to grow muscle and they're supposedly only getting a few meals a day?


----------



## Barette

I go to the same gym as 3 guys who've asked me out that I've said no to, or started talking to and changed my mind. Always fun when you see them and have to hide, like tonight. 

Also, I just found a remnant of my lunch in my bra while typing this. My life is apparently going well.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Everyday I wish I was at the gym that I used to go I miss everyone that was there when I was going there. I regret everyday I missed. Too bad I can't afford a pass even if it only subsides 20bucks lolz. 

Should I try and sneak in... I wonder get arrested for trying to workout that a noble cause. LOL

Too bad exercising is only one factor of the equation and not the whole thing!

Oh well no one said life is gonna be easy.

Gotta reshine this diamond its got alittle rough.


----------



## loneliness

Metalunatic said:


> How the hell do all those dudes in prisons gain so much muscle if you are supposed to meet a certain amount of calories to grow muscle and they're supposedly only getting a few meals a day?


I think they eat more than we think. SOme prison inmates have been there for quite a while yet they're still fat as ****, which makes no sense if they were eating a regular calorie diet and engaged in physical exercise.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

my workout was LOUSY yesterday. it comes with the territory that sometimes, you just show up, and "go through the motions", of working out.

Yesterday was one of those days.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

well now that Im not going to the gym and not eating hardly any fast food Im almost guaranteed to lose weight.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

some ladies will take Thor?

I'll have Thor's little brother any day of the week..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

what type of personality is this? 

a person that absolutely believes in what they're saying, but does the total opposite. 

I see these types a LOT in gyms.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

a guy told me he wanted to introduce himself to me for a long time. So he doesn't exactly do so, he just waits until i'm on some equipment, and tries to work out nearby, or ask if i'm using equipment that's way across the room...okay..

Finally, he asks me if i'm working out some equipment and i answer. He introduces himself - and says: "Finally, i meet someone here that truly comes in here to work out instead of talking."

He doesn't realize that he's known as a gym "resident". He barely works out, and spends hours talking to others in the gym.

He's no different than anyone else in this "social club" as i like to call it. And i vowed to myself to steer clear of him as well.

I think they call people like him - flakes..


----------



## JH1983

Metalunatic said:


> How the hell do all those dudes in prisons gain so much muscle if you are supposed to meet a certain amount of calories to grow muscle and they're supposedly only getting a few meals a day?


Commissary.


----------



## anxiousmofo

It is a challenge for me to reach orgasm in masturbation in shorter periods of time, therefore to speed up the process I strech my legs and keep them tight troughout the process. 1-2 times a day for the last 5 years. I do nothing else for my legs, specifically. 
Now my legs/butt are only parts of the body that get complimented.. By both genders.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

anxiousmofo said:


> It is a challenge for me to reach orgasm in masturbation in shorter periods of time, therefore to speed up the process *I strech my legs and keep them tight troughout the process. 1-2 times a day for the last 5 years. I do nothing else for my legs, specifically.
> Now my legs/butt are only parts of the body that get complimented.. By both genders.*


Whelp! looks like MY secret is out..:eek


----------



## Noca

anxiousmofo said:


> It is a challenge for me to reach orgasm in masturbation in shorter periods of time, therefore to speed up the process I strech my legs and keep them tight troughout the process. 1-2 times a day for the last 5 years. I do nothing else for my legs, specifically.
> Now my legs/butt are only parts of the body that get complimented.. By both genders.


lol what does stretching your legs have to do with masturbation?


----------



## Monster123

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> some ladies will take Thor?
> 
> I'll have Thor's little brother any day of the week..


I'm a lesbian and even I have a crush on Loki/Tom...


----------



## anxiousmofo

Noca said:


> lol what does stretching your legs have to do with masturbation?


Streched legs contract cavernosus muscle, latter has direct correlation with the needed duration to achieve orgasm. The stronger the muscle, the longer the duration.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Monster123 said:


> I'm a lesbian and even I have a crush on Loki/Tom...


yep, he's hottie.. especially in the movie Thor.. They were going to write him out (kill off his character) after the Avengers - looks as if he's more popular than Chris Hemsworth.

if only celebrities would fall in love with the "working class".. but they don't, thus, i can only dream..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well!

i guess i didn't look sexy.. it's allergy season. I walked into the gym, tired, from sneezing/coughing so much, red eyed, hair bedraggled, and a bad sniff.

even the owner looked at me suspiciously.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

being on call, for 2 days in a row each week, i have to force myself to NOT go to the gym.

It sucks working out and having to get called in, thus, i have a treadmill/elliptical trainer in the house.

I can jump on and off of that whenever i wish.

and it helps relieve anxiety afterwards.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

working out - the *OTHER* job..


----------



## GotAnxiety

I think my new lower body routine is gonna be.

Bent leg deadlifts 1-5 sets, Endurance lunges 40-80lb ish 1-5 sets failure, 1+ minute bike intervals max to failure.

This should be nice sweet and simple can't wait to try it out. Just gotta get back in the gym here. Its gonna be awkward specially after last week just randomly talking to the front desk girl hopefully I didn't get banned or something.

That would be totally wrong if I'm not allowed back considering I didn't do nothing wrong. Anyways, I thought it was completely beautiful what I did and so random and out of this world just showin up to talk to a girl lol.


----------



## loneliness

There's this really huge guy in my gym, probably in his late 20s and sort of on the short side. He goes around to random chicks at the gym all the time and starts giving them pointers, and then I imagine also hits on them. Sometimes he ends up following the girl around too. No idea if the girls dig it or if they are scared out of their mind.

He's like the polar opposite of someone with sa.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i bet if he were taller? they'd hit that..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

hmmmm...

i decided to try the DIM supplement? and the results are interesting. My periods have stopped, and my urine has a strange, very light orange-ish tinge.

I expected the periods to stop - due to my age.. no problem.

the urine, i can live with, but i'll have it taken to the lab for testing.

but honestly, i really don't want to stop this natural supplement..

_(because the orgasms are f&*&cking mind blowing).._


----------



## whatevzers

I used to hate going to the gym and working out. Now that I'm seeing results, I can't get enough of it. The only problem is that I get pretty exhausted after squats or deadlifts. I think I should work on cardio and endurance, but I have to admit, cardio hurts more :/


----------



## Marko3

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> _(because the orgasms are f&*&cking mind blowing).._


great for u

khmhm, that's totally not like me to be asking this (like I'm a virgin yet somehow u seem cool person to talk with), but I always wanted to know that:
How do u women experience an orgasm? Is it in one point or all over the abdomen? Or maybe all over the body? How long it lasts in seconds? 
For me it's just like second or 2 in lower abdomen. It's like disappointing (I only have it every six months or so for health reasons) so I actually like cycling better(endorphins stick around in my bloodstream almost a day). I'd like to hug, kiss and cuddle more than having sex...


----------



## xRoh

I can never get myself feeling motivated to work out, yet I know that once I do it, I will feel amazing. *sigh*

I gotta work out today. Can someone come over and force me!?


----------



## Marko3

xRoh said:


> I can never get myself feeling motivated to work out, yet I know that once I do it, I will feel amazing. *sigh*
> 
> I gotta work out today. Can someone come over and force me!?


lol, if Brad Pitt came up to you and said he's gonna marry you if u lose 1kg/2lbs by tomorrow...what would u do?


----------



## xRoh

Marko3 said:


> lol, if Brad Pitt came up to you and said he's gonna marry you if u lose 1kg/2lbs by tomorrow...what would u do?


Hah! Nice try, but I'm not into Brad Pitt. xD

And wtf.. 2lbs by tomorrow?? You trying to kill me?


----------



## Marko3

xRoh said:


> Hah! Nice try, but I'm not into Brad Pitt. xD
> 
> And wtf.. 2lbs by tomorrow?? You trying to kill me?


haha... then, who's your turn on ? ( Christiano Ronaldo or Beckam or Justin bieber don't count)


----------



## xRoh

Marko3 said:


> haha... then, who's your turn on ? ( Christiano Ronaldo or Beckam or Justin bieber don't count)


Hmm, good question.

Probably a young Gary Oldman. Are you a time lord..?


----------



## Marko3

xRoh said:


> Hmm, good question.
> 
> Probably a young Gary Oldman. Are you a time lord..?


Garry Oldman, yeah he cool... Time Lord? Wish I was... could stop the time, get rid of my SA, and press on to resume...

So u also have time today? Well english is my third language, so what would u be then: Lordess of Time (not Lardess )... in fact lardess would be cool, right?


----------



## xRoh

Marko3 said:


> Garry Oldman, yeah he cool... Time Lord? Wish I was... could stop the time, get rid of my SA, and press on to resume...
> 
> So u also have time today? Well english is my third language, so what would u be then: Lordess of Time (not Lardess )... in fact lardess would be cool, right?


Hahaha that's funny. If you called me a lardess or something similar, I'd assume you were calling me fat. Lard = fat. 

But I guess I would be a Lady. Lord and lady! A time lord sounds much cooler though, imo. ^_^

Going slightly off-topic now lol.


----------



## Marko3

xRoh said:


> Hahaha that's funny. If you called me a lardess or something similar, I'd assume you were calling me fat. Lard = fat.
> 
> But I guess I would be a Lady. Lord and lady! A time lord sounds much cooler though, imo. ^_^
> 
> Going slightly off-topic now lol.


Aha, right lardness would be right... though wish i had more lard. I'm like crazy on cycling...so i'm running low on lard  in fact... if Mr. sun Happens to stop hiding anytime now, I'm gonna go for bike today.

Anyways, you're cool person. Nice talking to you. See u around on the forums

And now go get them treadmill, u'll feel great! Maybe u'll meet someone like Gary Oldman Junior...well u never know:yes


----------



## GotAnxiety

I'm stoked, I'm going to the gym today to test out my new leg routine!

I'm going through the drop in center, As I don't got money for a pass O well.

Watcha gonna do!


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> i decided to try the DIM supplement? and the results are interesting. My periods have stopped, and my urine has a strange, very light orange-ish tinge.
> 
> I expected the periods to stop - due to my age.. no problem.
> 
> the urine, i can live with, but i'll have it taken to the lab for testing.
> 
> but honestly, i really don't want to stop this natural supplement..
> 
> _(because the orgasms are f&*&cking mind blowing).._


How much did you pay for that supplement can you get it in Canada?

Even tho, I think it shallow to take something for mind blowing orgasm.

It may have other benefits beside that may be useful.


----------



## GotAnxiety

xRoh said:


> I can never get myself feeling motivated to work out, yet I know that once I do it, I will feel amazing. *sigh*
> 
> I gotta work out today. Can someone come over and force me!?


I'd force you to workout and not only that! I'd forced you do to the dishes as well!! physically ;p


----------



## xRoh

I did it!

I worked out today! ^__^ *proud*


----------



## xRoh

GotAnxiety said:


> I'd force you to workout and not only that! I'd forced you do to the dishes as well!! physically ;p


Oi!

I'd use you as a barbell, then throw you out the window! :lol


----------



## GotAnxiety

xRoh said:


> Oi!
> 
> I'd use you as a barbell, then throw you out the window! :lol


lol, Whatever that means ;p

GA fearless, That cause we all know how women like being man handle into doing the dishes.


----------



## xRoh

GotAnxiety said:


> lol, Whatever that means ;p
> 
> GA fearless, That cause we all know how women like being man handle into doing the dishes.


Ahhh yes, of course. My idea of domestic bliss! :whip


----------



## GotAnxiety

xRoh said:


> Ahhh yes, of course. My idea of domestic bliss! :whip


lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> How much did you pay for that supplement can you get it in Canada?
> 
> Even tho, I think it shallow to take something for mind blowing orgasm.
> 
> It may have other benefits beside that may be useful.


Here's the supplement benefits from Bodybuilding.com. I think they ship to Canada, and it's about $14.00 a bottle.


_DIM appears to support the activity of specific enzymes that support estrogen metabolism*_
_Research suggests a healthy balance of testosterone to estrogen is linked to lean body mass, an efficient fat-burning metabolism, and low abdominal obesity*_
_Healthy metabolism of estrogens optimizes the ratio of estrogen metabolites that is crucial for prostate health as well as for breast, uterine, and cervical health*_
_Helps support a healthy balance of active estrogen in the male body by promoting its conversion into the "good" metabolites*_
_Supports a healthy balance of testosterone to estrogen ratio*_
_When supplemental DIM is taken along with a program of regular exercise, it may help estrogen and testosterone contribute to good physical conditioning*_
_Contributes to healthy metabolism in a natural way by supporting hormonal action*_
_May help promote fat loss, healthy skin and bones*_
_Optimal estrogen balance has* implications for successful aging in both men and women**_
Those are quite a few bennies for the aging person, such as myself. Plus, it's a great anti-oxidant..

the orgasms are a plus, _(So, let me be shallow for at least 5 mins., a day, i'm enjoying myself, alright? :lol)_


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Here's the supplement benefits from Bodybuilding.com. I think they ship to Canada, and it's about $14.00 a bottle.
> 
> 
> _DIM appears to support the activity of specific enzymes that support estrogen metabolism*_
> _Research suggests a healthy balance of testosterone to estrogen is linked to lean body mass, an efficient fat-burning metabolism, and low abdominal obesity*_
> _Healthy metabolism of estrogens optimizes the ratio of estrogen metabolites that is crucial for prostate health as well as for breast, uterine, and cervical health*_
> _Helps support a healthy balance of active estrogen in the male body by promoting its conversion into the "good" metabolites*_
> _Supports a healthy balance of testosterone to estrogen ratio*_
> _When supplemental DIM is taken along with a program of regular exercise, it may help estrogen and testosterone contribute to good physical conditioning*_
> _Contributes to healthy metabolism in a natural way by supporting hormonal action*_
> _May help promote fat loss, healthy skin and bones*_
> _Optimal estrogen balance has* implications for successful aging in both men and women**_
> Those are quite a few bennies for the aging person, such as myself. Plus, it's a great anti-oxidant..
> 
> the orgasms are a plus, _(So, let me be shallow for at least 5 mins., a day, i'm enjoying myself, alright? :lol)_


lol, No your not allowed. Thanks for the related infomation. I was looking for that!

The workout was a success 5 sets of dead lifts, 5 sets 200 lunges total 10+ 1minute intervals on the bike.

First time in ages, I wanna make this my regular leg routine I do every sunday or monday.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> lol, No your not allowed. Thanks for the related infomation. I was looking for that!
> 
> The workout was a success 5 sets of dead lifts, 5 sets 200 lunges total 10+ 1minute intervals on the bike.
> 
> First time in ages, I wanna make this my regular leg routine I do every sunday or monday.


you're welcome


----------



## GotAnxiety

Just wanna compliment myself again on a job well done, Im feeling it today! Its good it will get better of course. Just getting used to deadlifts. I guess they can be just as superior as squats if not better. Feeling it in my gluts today!

I did have some problems. Although one of the instructors mention my form wasn't as good well doing the lunges. Then I corrected myself and started doing the exercise relaxed and much slower taking my time with breaks. I was having back pain 2 weeks prior just from tension alone. I never attributed it to doing any exercise. So hopefully exercises won't provoke it in the future.


----------



## Noca

Core exercises always end up squeezing all the gas out of me and make me fart. Good thing I do these at home rather than at a gym.


----------



## xRoh

It seems that no matter how hard I try, I just cannot shift this fat from my thighs/***.

I have a somewhat physically demanding job, I work out on all my days off, I walk almost everywhere, and I have no trouble building muscle in these areas. My legs and thighs are so firm compared to when I first started working out but the thickness of them frustrates me to no end.

I guess I just gotta keep at it.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> you're welcome


So besides being able to bench 500lb, How much has that DIM helped you?

I've found it in the stores. But it's only part of certains stacks like animal stacks and estrogen balancers its quite expensive. I don't have a credit card to order online. Still I'm gonna look for it singular. I'm sure it would be a lot cheaper.

What is the brand you are taking by the way?


----------



## GotAnxiety

I just wanna let you all know, I love all you Vaginamos! Keep up the good work exercising and remember that! and remember! keep it tight!!! 

I'm gonna do my upper body today I think, It time to reactivate some muscle fibers.

Gluts are still feeling it today it feels good.


----------



## loneliness

xRoh said:


> It seems that no matter how hard I try, I just cannot shift this fat from my thighs/***.
> 
> I have a somewhat physically demanding job, I work out on all my days off, I walk almost everywhere, and I have no trouble building muscle in these areas. My legs and thighs are so firm compared to when I first started working out but the thickness of them frustrates me to no end.
> 
> I guess I just gotta keep at it.


Maybe you can try some squats?

Or maybe running. I noticed when I first started running a long time ago I would get a rash between my thighs from all the chafing.. but nowadays I don't get the rash because (presumably) my thighs have shrunk.

In reality it's all about body fat %. If you can lower your BF % fat will inevitably be removed from every portion of your body. (ketogenic diets are great for this - see reddit.com/r/keto)


----------



## Marko3

loneliness said:


> Maybe you can try some squats?
> 
> Or maybe running. I noticed when I first started running a long time ago I would get a rash between my thighs from all the chafing.. but nowadays I don't get the rash because (presumably) my thighs have shrunk.
> 
> In reality it's all about body fat %. If you can lower your BF % fat will inevitably be removed from every portion of your body. (ketogenic diets are great for this - see reddit.com/r/keto)


yes.. u lose your fat in that order... and i saw it on my body
1.. internal body fat u cannot see it at first
2. upper body, face, arms
3. abdomen
4. hips
5. legs, the last would be thighs

my upper body is shredded like that of a bruce lee, stomach totally flat, yet there is about pound or 2 of fat left around thighs. The stronger thighs you have (bigger muscle), bigger the circumference more fat is wrapped around. That means more energy needs to be burned for fat to go away. U cannot use certain exercises to target locations on your body to lose fat intentionally. Your fat store locations and the order how they accumulate on your body genetically sometimes differ from mine above, but not much...

even totally fit men have fat looking thighs if compared to their body as a whole. average male has beer belly which makes thighs look more thin compared to the whole body... women usually don't have beer belly...so...


----------



## Karl20

I would say biggest eye opener for me was doing core lifts deadlift , squats , bench can't imagine one not doing those they feel so good tho you always have to put your ego aside when you start.


----------



## JH1983

Karl20 said:


> I would say biggest eye opener for me was doing core lifts deadlift , squats , bench can't imagine one not doing those they feel so good tho you always have to put your ego aside when you start.


That's the bread and butter of lifting. If you want to be strong then you need to be doing those exercises.


----------



## cmed

Well, the "oh crap, summer is coming I better get in shape" crowd has arrived at my gym.


----------



## cmed

It's interesting how telling chinups and pullups can be. When I'm leaner than normal they feel like cardio. If I'm retaining water and a little bloated I can get 10 _maybe_ 11 or 12.


----------



## xRoh

loneliness said:


> Maybe you can try some squats?
> 
> Or maybe running. I noticed when I first started running a long time ago I would get a rash between my thighs from all the chafing.. but nowadays I don't get the rash because (presumably) my thighs have shrunk.
> 
> In reality it's all about body fat %. If you can lower your BF % fat will inevitably be removed from every portion of your body. (ketogenic diets are great for this - see reddit.com/r/keto)


Oh man, I'd say squats and lower body makes up about 70% of my workout. The um.. perkiness of my butt has improved. I like the overall shape.. just the size which I have issues with. Doesn't help that I have quite wide hips. Maybe there's nothing I can do about it? That's a daunting thought.


----------



## GotAnxiety

xRoh said:


> Oh man, I'd say squats and lower body makes up about 70% of my workout. The um.. perkiness of my butt has improved. I like the overall shape.. just the size which I have issues with. Doesn't help that I have quite wide hips. Maybe there's nothing I can do about it? That's a daunting thought.


Prehaps, Its water retention? You got a picture of them thighs?

Its the only way we could tell ; )

Intermediate fasting and fasted exercise would sure help get rid of fat any where along with gluten and a dairy free diet would help elimination and water retention food craving. Although both can be considered pretty extreme and I think it necessary to do both together for them to work properly. Lifting weights wouldn't really help with fat lose it would increase muscle definition sizes and strength. That more a cardio and diet thing.

I'm pretty sure most guys will love you for who you are not the overall condition of your thighs or butt.


----------



## loneliness

cmed said:


> Well, the "oh crap, summer is coming I better get in shape" crowd has arrived at my gym.


Ah yes, the second yearly spike in gym goers after New Year's Day. Time to scare them off. 
Just kidding.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> So besides being able to bench 500lb, How much has that DIM helped you?
> 
> I've found it in the stores. But it's only part of certains stacks like animal stacks and estrogen balancers its quite expensive. I don't have a credit card to order online. Still I'm gonna look for it singular. I'm sure it would be a lot cheaper.
> 
> What is the brand you are taking by the way?


I take Olympic Labs brand. I'm just trying them out. On the website, there are several, but i read the ratings and kind of stuck with OL due to them having the highest.

It's only been a few weeks since i've been taking them, so i'm going to give it 3 months. So far, i'm not seeing much difference in my workouts, nor physique. so i'll just be happy with the orgasms.:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Gotta love chicks that refuse to work out, but constantly compare themselves to you.

Today, i received a text from a co-worker telling me how tough she was. So she tells me: "I've almost been to jail - twice!!"

WTF does that have to do with anything? You should be grateful that you actually did not GO to jail...

Or i get the "I'm a mother, i've given birth".. giving birth is painful. I've had the experience, but it does not make you a tough person. Not at all. what makes you tough is raising the child.

billions of female/male species give birth on a daily basis. You don't see them walking around with an attitude, "*Thug Life"* tee-shirt on and a switchblade.. seriously..

Now going to Stanford University? - that's tough..

they don't look to kindly at a person who's struggling to make ends meet, non-privileged, and a devoted gourmand of Ramen Noodles.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and yes, guys..

females also play the *"who has the bigger d***"* game with each other as well..


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> and yes, guys..
> 
> females also play the *"who has the bigger d***"* game with each other as well..


Sounds like females can get pretty nasty with each other lol


----------



## Karl20

Uh did not know that girls measure they're d***s as well.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

That's true.

at least, guys know when to put theirs away..

When a female sees competition? Theirs just pops right out! Insecure females have absolutely no control over it. When they feel like they need one ups manship on another? *Boing!! *it just pops right out.

and if all else fails..

that's right friends and neighbors! out come the *nut sacks!!

*You guys hide yours in your underwear. Women? Our anatomy is a little different, so that's why we have braziers! Many a female i've seen will whip those out when there is fierce competition. (or to let others know who's boss, they'll just wear a low cut top and have done with it.)

Me? i keep mine warm, and stored away for serious emergencies.. no need to pull out the big guns unless you absolutely have no choice.

:lol


----------



## loneliness

This latest bulk of mine has been dirtier than the sewers of Mumbai. At least I clearly gained some lean mass and set some new PRs!

Time to jump on the keto-train.


----------



## Karl20

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> That's true.
> 
> at least, guys know when to put theirs away..
> 
> When a female sees competition? Theirs just pops right out! Insecure females have absolutely no control over it. When they feel like they need one ups manship on another? *Boing!! *it just pops right out.
> 
> and if all else fails..
> 
> that's right friends and neighbors! out come the *nut sacks!!
> 
> *You guys hide yours in your underwear. Women? Our anatomy is a little different, so that's why we have braziers! Many a female i've seen will whip those out when there is fierce competition. (or to let others know who's boss, they'll just wear a low cut top and have done with it.)
> 
> Me? i keep mine warm, and stored away for serious emergencies.. no need to pull out the big guns unless you absolutely have no choice.
> 
> :lol


Cool to know , i usually can tell the guy who is insecure for example some guy was standing in my way today i said excuse me could you move the guy just ignores me and smiles to his friends even though i am twice they're size they feel like they have something to prove.It feels like they feel a need to impress they're friends i feel bad for them most of the time.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Vaginamos just to clarify the definition of the word I created, electronic vibrating locomotive female.


----------



## catsan

What's bad about doing only cardio (running/jogging) and no strength exercise?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Karl20 said:


> Cool to know , i usually can tell the guy who is insecure for example some guy was standing in my way today i said excuse me could you move the guy just ignores me and smiles to his friends even though i am twice they're size they feel like they have something to prove.It feels like they feel a need to impress they're friends i feel bad for them most of the time.


wow! i've seen that!! quite a few times with guys. And yes, occasionally, i get that with skinny, geeky guys in a group, too..

(specifically the mexicans where i live.)

This is what females do: The *shoulder shove*. They will walk up to you as you're going in the opposite direction and try to shove you with their shoulder. This they will do while looking dead at you, or looking straight ahead to avoid eye contact.

I'm extremely quick, thus to avoid any contact, thus when they try it, i just casually step out of their way and keep it moving.

This was done to Venus Williams during a pro-tennis match a few years ago. A famous russian tennis player was losing in a match. When they had to switch sides. Yeah, she did it.. she went straight at Venus with the *shoulder shove.

*Venus Williams father said, "If that were Serena, she would have decked her."


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and last but not least in the "insecurity arsenal"

"*put downs*" or "*uncontrollable, hysterical laughter*" specifically if the insecure ones are in a group.

Tolousse Lautrec once said:* "Laughter is the resort of fools."*


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well we pulled off a Monday, Wednesday, and a Friday workout. Friday was a fun day mostly intervals and some experimental exercises and core exercises. I did 2 deadlifts minors this week for form practices Monday was deadlift major. 

Willl keep it at that, It was fun.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

these people in my gym are flaky..

I met this guy who introduced himself to me and said: "Finally, there's someone here that came to work out"..

I'm thinking, wow, that's strange, i see him talking over 80% of the time he's here in the gym.

Sure enough, after he introduced himself, and i resumed my workout? He was talking to someone for about 45 mins.

It's weird, but when most people go to the gym, they are looking for the equipment they want to work on?

Not here? The moment they hit the entrance, they are scoping out who's there to socialize with them...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

*chin ups*, no weights: 2 sets of 10
Pyramid up 2 sets of 10 w/#10 lb. weight
pyramid up 3 sets of 10 w/#25 lb weight
pyramid up 2 sets of 8 w/#35 lb weight
pyramid up 2 sets of 8 w/#45 lb weight

Yep, not bad for an older woman.. i'm a beast..:lol


----------



## loneliness

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> these people in my gym are flaky..
> 
> I met this guy who introduced himself to me and said: "Finally, there's someone here that came to work out"..
> 
> I'm thinking, wow, that's strange, i see him talking over 80% of the time he's here in the gym.
> 
> Sure enough, after he introduced himself, and i resumed my workout? He was talking to someone for about 45 mins.
> 
> It's weird, but when most people go to the gym, they are looking for the equipment they want to work on?
> 
> Not here? The moment they hit the entrance, they are scoping out who's there to socialize with them...


Yeah those people are at my gym too, it's like they're there primarily for the social experience. Usually old dudes.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Okay..
> 
> *chin ups*, no weights: 2 sets of 10
> Pyramid up 2 sets of 10 w/#10 lb. weight
> pyramid up 3 sets of 10 w/#25 lb weight
> pyramid up 2 sets of 8 w/#35 lb weight
> pyramid up 2 sets of 8 w/#45 lb weight
> 
> Yep, not bad for an older woman.. i'm a beast..:lol


What is a pyramid up may I ask?


----------



## cmed

Jello legs. Today's number 1 enemy: stairs.


----------



## Gas Raid

cmed said:


> Jello legs. Today's number 1 enemy: stairs.


I'm such a hypochondriac that when this first started happening to me, I thought I had a terrible disease. Luckily it really does quit happening after a while :b


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yeah, I think I might go do my deadlift major today I feel kinda crummy for some reason today although. I don't really want to postpone it untill Tuesdays that might be to long. It might be a better workout if I was feeling better.



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> these people in my gym are flaky..
> 
> I met this guy who introduced himself to me and said: "Finally, there's someone here that came to work out"..
> 
> I'm thinking, wow, that's strange, i see him talking over 80% of the time he's here in the gym.
> 
> Sure enough, after he introduced himself, and i resumed my workout? He was talking to someone for about 45 mins.
> 
> It's weird, but when most people go to the gym, they are looking for the equipment they want to work on?
> 
> Not here? The moment they hit the entrance, they are scoping out who's there to socialize with them...


Haha, He must of been talking about himself.



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Okay..
> 
> *chin ups*, no weights: 2 sets of 10
> Pyramid up 2 sets of 10 w/#10 lb. weight
> pyramid up 3 sets of 10 w/#25 lb weight
> pyramid up 2 sets of 8 w/#35 lb weight
> pyramid up 2 sets of 8 w/#45 lb weight
> 
> Yep, not bad for an older woman.. i'm a beast..:lol


How much do you weigh if you can do 45lb weighted chin ups!! ?

That pretty impressive congrats.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> What is a pyramid up may I ask?


pyramiding is basically not staying at the same weight.

It basically means starting from a low weight and work your way to your maximum weight with the next set.

with little or no rest in between sets.

Reverse pyramiding is starting from your max weight and working your way down with each set

with little or no rest in between sets.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Yeah, I think I might go do my deadlift major today I feel kinda crummy for some reason today although. I don't really want to postpone it untill Tuesdays that might be to long. It might be a better workout if I was feeling better.
> 
> Haha, He must of been talking about himself.
> 
> How much do you weigh if you can do 45lb weighted chin ups!! ?
> 
> That pretty impressive congrats.


#165 or 170..

wide shoulders, small waist (flat stomach) tight butt and muscular legs.

low fat body, top heavy and no implants, and i'm 5'8"..

all natural..

constantly challenging my boundaries of strength.

Once i reach a weight goal, i never accept that as my max..

I'll constantly push myself before i become stagnant.

Sometimes, i have great days, and there are days, i just have go "light" on the weights, until it's time to peak again.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm also a diabetic, so i really have to watch/monitor my routine.

If i come into the gym feeling "lousy", i "keep it light".. go home afterwards and have a well-rounded meal. No meat, mostly soy, egg whites, and occasionally bison, chicken/fish..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this guy at the gym.. i feel so sorry for him and all of the people he talks with.

he's off the steroids now.. so he walks around wearing "cammies" and ball cap to look tougher..

In all honesty, the poor guy looks like one the guys from Duck Dynasty.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i'm also a diabetic, so i really have to watch/monitor my routine.
> 
> If i come into the gym feeling "lousy", i "keep it light".. go home afterwards and have a well-rounded meal. No meat, mostly soy, egg whites, and occasionally bison, chicken/fish..


Well Monday I felt like john cena in the gym, Nice thick and juicy. Today I feel like a Mini Dracula vin diesel. Its the difference in me between being off and on my medication.

Oh well, I think It would be best go duke It out and see where my strength is at with the medication.

Will do a medium weight day today I think. I don't want to get to big into the numbers and I want to practice form and actually feel it hitting the targeted areas.

YES! and I seriously notice when I don't eat clean, If I eat gluten, dairy, sugar, junk food. It seriously effects my mood which leads to compromised decision making and poor choices choosing the right path.


----------



## Noca

It's a nice feeling to know you need to go buy more weights.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Wow!

now i understand TOTALLY why this guy's "wife" was always doing something to provoke me, or laughing at me hysterically whenever i came near the front desk, at our gym..

The guy at the front desk is playing "Coochie- roulette"..

She's one of the contender's. I thought she was his wife - but actually, she's ONE of the ladies in the gym that he's having an affair with.

He was always more than polite to me, and called me "gorgeous" or "beautiful" right in front of her.

Her weapon? Whenever i would pass the front desk, and P is there? she would always *burst out laughing hysterically.*

what i learned from the owner today? She was "putting down the competition" or being territorial..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Mr. P thinks he's a player..

so far, he has 5-6 ladies that he's reeled in. Making them think they are "the one" for him. Damn, he's busy!

His REAL WIFE is a big girl, and they have 5 kids... and still popping them out to ensure that he'll stick around. even though she knows he screws around on her constantly..

can we say "ghetto?" Once i found out where this female's hostility was rooted? i now totally understand why she does it. ..:blank

Bienvenido a mexico!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I actually thought something was wrong with me, every time she would look at me and laugh.. Only when she was around him and the rest of the family. She'll stand there at that front desk with him for hours. I actually thought she was his wife!

Apparently, she was standing there for hours, keeping an eye on him.. and the competition.

When i listened to the owner of the gym, i was not shocked at what i heard.

to be honest, i feel sorry for that lady - well, that chick, and the 5 or 6 others that believe that he says he truly loves them.


----------



## GotAnxiety

The guy sounds like a douche bag and the girl just heckel her back if she likes it maybe she will get the point.

I'm glad my gym is decent folks no roid monkeys or Bro factor. Just decent christian folk. As far I can see.

I'm glad I got to see that front desk girl again she said goodbye to me on the way out. The one I kinda came into the gym just to talk to then I left lol. I think wed make cute kids haha.

I might have to make a move or something.

Anyways the workout was compromised I did everything good it just felt like it was lacking in the strength department. I had trouble feeling the weight in my gluts well doing the deadlifts, lunges were hardcore only 4 sets 160 super slow 20-50lb. About 15 1 minute bike intervals.

I like this cookie cutter leg routine.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> The guy sounds like a douche bag and the girl just heckel her back if she likes it maybe she will get the point.


Well, if you're working out in another country, sometimes, it's best to leave the "majority" to their own hi-jinx..

Sorry, but that's what happens when you travel.. Now if they were over here in the U.S., and they were around a lot of americans, then yes i would pull that..

but always remember, they "stick together" or so i was told, and mostly everyone there at that front desk is also probably related to the federales or the cops.

No, it's not even a probability, now that i think about it.. everyone here is related - period.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i was not shocked when a white chick was cussed out in front of a white patient, by a mexican who's one of the staff at our hospital.

that girl came to me saying: "we don't have a chance working in this clinic, M. (the mexican staff) said: You can go to G., the manager if you want to, but it will get you in nothing but more trouble - chica, you should know, 'we ******* stick together'..

thus, i can see the consequences at the gym.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Well, if you're working out in another country, sometimes, it's best to leave the "majority" to their own hi-jinx..
> 
> Sorry, but that's what happens when you travel.. Now if they were over here in the U.S., and they were around a lot of americans, then yes i would pull that..
> 
> but always remember, they "stick together" or so i was told, and mostly everyone there at that front desk is also probably related to the federales or the cops.
> 
> No, it's not even a probability, now that i think about it.. everyone here is related - period.


Gonna have to retract some of my statement, I went and did a evening workout around 6pm and there was some bro factor. Whats with these young girls coming up to me well I'm on the bike and them bending over right in front of me, So I can watch them work their butts out LOL.

Does she respect a reaction. Maybe I wasn't in the right frame of mind to comprehend. What was going on LOL. hmm.

Anyways, Thinkstoomuch As someone with diabeties and a person that takes extremely good care of her self, What does your diet look like? A lot of diabetic people I know don't even look after them self. Its nice to know their is some diabetics out there that actually take care of their health.


----------



## Edwolf

lifting stat for 3 main compound movement please, im trying to find someone else weaker than me


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Well, if you're working out in another country, sometimes, it's best to leave the "majority" to their own hi-jinx..
> 
> Sorry, but that's what happens when you travel.. Now if they were over here in the U.S., and they were around a lot of americans, then yes i would pull that..
> 
> but always remember, they "stick together" or so i was told, and mostly everyone there at that front desk is also probably related to the federales or the cops.
> 
> No, it's not even a probability, now that i think about it.. everyone here is related - period.


I remember reading there was some Mexican or Spanish dude in the states that got 50 women pregnant must of been some dude.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> I remember reading there was some Mexican or Spanish dude in the states that got 50 women pregnant must of been some dude.


Damn *50???!!!*

Home boy must have been making some SERIOUS rounds.. or shooting off some serious rounds..

Wow, He's da' man!!! :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Gonna have to retract some of my statement, I went and did a evening workout around 6pm and there was some bro factor. Whats with these young girls coming up to me well I'm on the bike and them bending over right in front of me, So I can watch them work their butts out LOL.
> 
> Does she respect a reaction. Maybe I wasn't in the right frame of mind to comprehend. What was going on LOL. hmm.
> 
> Anyways, Thinkstoomuch As someone with diabeties and a person that takes extremely good care of her self, What does your diet look like? A lot of diabetic people I know don't even look after them self. Its nice to know their is some diabetics out there that actually take care of their health.


Ahh... the bro's are fine.. I don't think twice being around them. They leave me alone, and i leave them alone. Any race in a pack, in my opinion will have my respect.. until they act up.:um

I leave the scene, usually if they go out of their way to harass me. It has happened in the past. One "nasty" incident was at a Gold's Gym near Stanford University where it went to school at night. about a dozen white guys were waiting for me in the parking lot.:blank

They didn't know what to think when i walked right up to them looked at them, then walked past them. They apparently planned to do something which involved raw eggs. As i walked away from them, they threw the eggs but none of them hit me at all. i kept walking.

I was told by my adopted mother not to come back to that gym.. I came back the next day, did my workout.. and they never bothered me after that night. Was i scared? absolutely. But what can you do? Running would have set them off like a pack of animals.:blank

One or two guys i can handle, or at least hope that i can, but a PACK.. nah.. i don't provoke anyone, but i also let them know that i will stand my ground. Pretty strange behavior for a girl, i guess?:blank

Regarding Diabetes:

If you work out in very large cities, there are many diabetics out there, that are far more fit than i can ever be. They are the ones that hike, ski, rock climb, etc. One small oriental woman i met was one of the first ladies to at least get to the BASE of Mt. Everest. She was a diabetic. If i had to get to the Base of Mount Everest with this disease, they might as well take off my oxygen tank and have them bury me in the snow before starting.

Mt. Everest is absolutely no joke.

My diet is basically vegetarian sometimes with cheese or peanut butter for high fat meal days. With occasional fish/chicken or bison if my system needs that "extra" protein. But that's maybe once every month or two..


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Ahh... the bro's are fine.. I don't think twice being around them. They leave me alone, and i leave them alone. Any race in a pack, in my opinion will have my respect.. until they act up.:um
> 
> I leave the scene, usually if they go out of their way to harass me. It has happened in the past. One "nasty" incident was at a Gold's Gym near Stanford University where it went to school at night. about a dozen white guys were waiting for me in the parking lot.:blank
> 
> They didn't know what to think when i walked right up to them looked at them, then walked past them. They apparently planned to do something which involved raw eggs. As i walked away from them, they threw the eggs but none of them hit me at all. i kept walking.
> 
> I was told by my adopted mother not to come back to that gym.. I came back the next day, did my workout.. and they never bothered me after that night. Was i scared? absolutely. But what can you do? Running would have set them off like a pack of animals.:blank
> 
> One or two guys i can handle, or at least hope that i can, but a PACK.. nah.. i don't provoke anyone, but i also let them know that i will stand my ground. Pretty strange behavior for a girl, i guess?:blank
> 
> Regarding Diabetes:
> 
> If you work out in very large cities, there are many diabetics out there, that are far more fit than i can ever be. They are the ones that hike, ski, rock climb, etc. One small oriental woman i met was one of the first ladies to at least get to the BASE of Mt. Everest. She was a diabetic. If i had to get to the Base of Mount Everest with this disease, they might as well take off my oxygen tank and have them bury me in the snow before starting.
> 
> Mt. Everest is absolutely no joke.
> 
> My diet is basically vegetarian sometimes with cheese or peanut butter for high fat meal days. With occasional fish/chicken or bison if my system needs that "extra" protein. But that's maybe once every month or two..


Do you have Diabetes I or type II?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

type II..

was diagnosed about 3 years ago.. 

The supplement that i use to keep it under control is very natural and it works. It's Japanese, and it's called "Touchi"..:teeth

Okay, Noca, don't laugh, it's a strange name, but works.

It's basically nothing but fermented black soy beans. taken 3 times a day, it keeps the blood sugar level.

it's not cheap about $20.00 a bottle for a 30 day supply.. but worth it.


----------



## millenniumman75

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Mr. P thinks he's a player..
> 
> so far, he has 5-6 ladies that he's reeled in. Making them think they are "the one" for him. Damn, he's busy!
> 
> His REAL WIFE is a big girl, and they have 5 kids... and still popping them out to ensure that he'll stick around. even though she knows he screws around on her constantly..
> 
> can we say "ghetto?" Once i found out where this female's hostility was rooted? i now totally understand why she does it. ..:blank
> 
> Bienvenido a mexico!!


Mr. P as in "Potential Maury Show Panelist"!


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> type II..
> 
> was diagnosed about 3 years ago..
> 
> The supplement that i use to keep it under control is very natural and it works. It's Japanese, and it's called "Touchi"..:teeth
> 
> Okay, Noca, don't laugh, it's a strange name, but works.
> 
> It's basically nothing but fermented black soy beans. taken 3 times a day, it keeps the blood sugar level.
> 
> it's not cheap about $20.00 a bottle for a 30 day supply.. but worth it.


Damn, you seem ridiculously healthy and in shape though, were you this way prior to three years ago as well? And hey whatever works.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Damn *50???!!!*
> 
> Home boy must have been making some SERIOUS rounds.. or shooting off some serious rounds..
> 
> Wow, He's da' man!!! :lol


Why how much semen do you need to get a girl pregnant anyways? :whip

Whip it good emoticon! Nice and hard like that! Oh ya!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Damn, you seem ridiculously healthy and in shape though, were you this way prior to three years ago as well? And hey whatever works.


Well, i wasn't as strong.. i was hiking more and lifting less weights. Now that i have to be monitored, i've exchanged the energy to hiking less, and doing more indoor aerobics due to our extremely temperamental weather. thus, the martial arts, dreadmill, and elliptical trainer, after the heavy lifts.

I will say that anyone that contracts diabetes will always have to "monitor your middle".. Diabetics tend to grow belly fat faster after a certain age? or basically, a person will grow belly fat after a certain age period.

this is why you absolutely have to "step up" your aerobic routine.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Why how much semen do you need to get a girl pregnant anyways? :whip
> 
> Whip it good emoticon! Nice and hard like that! Oh ya!


but Anxiety??? *50?? *How did he not get caught at around the 25th chick???


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> but Anxiety??? *50?? *How did he not get caught at around the 25th chick???


He must be supermen! Faster then a speeding bullet lol, Ahh, I don't even know if it true. It probably a fabricate story someone has made up. That would be in the guinness book records or something. How could you father that many kids. It wouldn't be a good outcome.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Well, i wasn't as strong.. i was hiking more and lifting less weights. Now that i have to be monitored, i've exchanged the energy to hiking less, and doing more indoor aerobics due to our extremely temperamental weather. thus, the martial arts, dreadmill, and elliptical trainer, after the heavy lifts.
> 
> I will say that anyone that contracts diabetes will always have to "monitor your middle".. Diabetics tend to grow belly fat faster after a certain age? or basically, a person will grow belly fat after a certain age period.
> 
> this is why you absolutely have to "step up" your aerobic routine.


Well your strong to say the least if your doing your weight plus 45lb for chin up, I can't even do that that yet. Well I just got my chinup bar outta storage. I still got to mount it too my door frame. Anyways, What do you do exactly for your cardio intensity and duration?


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Well, i wasn't as strong.. i was hiking more and lifting less weights. Now that i have to be monitored, i've exchanged the energy to hiking less, and doing more indoor aerobics due to our extremely temperamental weather. thus, the martial arts, dreadmill, and elliptical trainer, after the heavy lifts.
> 
> I will say that anyone that contracts diabetes will always have to "monitor your middle".. Diabetics tend to grow belly fat faster after a certain age? or basically, a person will grow belly fat after a certain age period.
> 
> this is why you absolutely have to "step up" your aerobic routine.


Do you make adjustments on a day to day basis when monitoring your middle?


----------



## GotAnxiety

I seen this young girl at the gym working out today, Well I seen her yesterday to but she a beginner and the way she was working out reminded me of myself when a person first goes to the gym they don't know what the they are doing. 

I felt like going up to her and offering her some advice before she hurts her self. 

It looked like she was flopping around with every exercises. It was kinda funny and sad to watch.

She was doing high reps super fast.

People also need to learn on their own as well. I didn't want infringe on her learning her own mistake. 

Well she might not know she making them mistakes.

She needs to go super slow its the time under tension not the amount of reps you do that is important. Nice slow and controlled. She needs to focus on the feeling in the muscle. So you know your working it right when your using momentum and going fast your cheating yourself.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Well your strong to say the least if your doing your weight plus 45lb for chin up, I can't even do that that yet. Well I just got my chinup bar outta storage. I still got to mount it too my door frame. Anyways, What do you do exactly for your cardio intensity and duration?


i work a 10-12 hour work day, mostly walking or standing.

Then the weight lifting..

*Cardio:*

i do 1/2 hour of boxing (heavy and timing bag), or 45 - 1 hr. of martial arts katas/practice w/ karate dummy

after that, i go home with whatever energy i might have left and do the "dreadmill" for up to an hour. sometimes, i go over an hour depending on the anxiety/stress level.

after that, if there's anything left? the elliptical trainer.

after that abs. if there's anything left.

if i can't do abs at night? i do a quick set in the morning before work.

This might seem like a lot, but when you get older? you have to work 2 - 3x as harder to keep your body fat low, due to diabetes as well as slower metabolism. Thus, cardio is very important.. but rest is just as crucial.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Do you make adjustments on a day to day basis when monitoring your middle?


Yes diet is the big factor. Eat as low fat as possible, and have at least 2 high fat meals a week..

You just can't have a body without healthy fats.


----------



## cmed

Taking a week off for the first time in over 6 months. Feels great, and the slight depression episode I was going through has vanished. I suppose that too is a sign of fatigue. I already had stiff ankles and wrists and my shoulder was bothering me. It's been 4 days and I already feel 100% again. I really need to listen to my body when it's trying to tell me something.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i work a 10-12 hour work day, mostly walking or standing.
> 
> Then the weight lifting..
> 
> *Cardio:*
> 
> i do 1/2 hour of boxing (heavy and timing bag), or 45 - 1 hr. of martial arts katas/practice w/ karate dummy
> 
> after that, i go home with whatever energy i might have left and do the "dreadmill" for up to an hour. sometimes, i go over an hour depending on the anxiety/stress level.
> 
> after that, if there's anything left? the elliptical trainer.
> 
> after that abs. if there's anything left.
> 
> if i can't do abs at night? i do a quick set in the morning before work.
> 
> This might seem like a lot, but when you get older? you have to work 2 - 3x as harder to keep your body fat low, due to diabetes as well as slower metabolism. Thus, cardio is very important.. but rest is just as crucial.


Wow, :clap That not like an everyday thing tho? That insane. I'm dedicating a workout to you, I deem you Diabetic medic battle warrior!! My cardio workout will be done in your honor.


----------



## cybernaut

I need to start going to gym/working out really early in the morning or late at night. My heavy college workload does not permit me to work out at normal times of the day. I only worked out one time this week.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well, We did 8 sets of deadlifts interval with 10 laps of sprints and 25minutes of 6mph of cardio in thinkstoomuch101 honor. The cardio was a pain, I always get a rash like a allergic histamine reaction on my belly and limbs well doing cardio.

Its kinda funny because I feel so inchy and the rash just keeps getting worse the longer I run. Maybe it a heat rash or something. Maybe if I keep running long enough the rash would make me orgasm or something that would be cool. 

Ahh, I'm cumming lol like Arnold off pumping iron and drop to the floor like a seizure and start convulsing.

Histamine is related to the function of orgasms.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Well, We did 8 sets of deadlifts interval with 10 laps of sprints an*d 25minutes of 6mph of cardio in thinkstoomuch101 honor.* The cardio was a pain, I always get a rash like a allergic histamine reaction on my belly and limbs well doing cardio.
> 
> Its kinda funny because I feel so inchy and the rash just keeps getting worse the longer I run. Maybe it a heat rash or something. Maybe if I keep running long enough the rash would make me orgasm or something that would be cool.
> 
> Ahh, I'm cumming lol like Arnold off pumping iron and drop to the floor like a seizure and start convulsing.
> 
> Histamine is related to the function of orgasms.


6 mph cardio for 25 is amazing. i couldn't pull that off, no way... i've made it up to 4.5 mph for about 20 mins. with intermittent walks/runs afterwards..

you da' man!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i was on the treadmill, and tried to walk/run while watching the movie "Paul".. gawd awful... sorry, i had to put the dvd back in the envelope quick.

i've never been a fan of "sight-gag" "drunken slap stick" "humilation humor" movies. And besides, Seth Rogen's voice is over exposed at this point.

thus, i yanked out the dvd - watched "Cabin in the Woods" instead..

lasted a lot longer on the treadmill...

Chris Hemsworth, and Jesse Williams are lot more easier on the eye than the modern day "Laurel and Hardy" team in the "Paul"movie. though i thought the dog was cute before the flying saucer landed on him.


----------



## Noca

I hate cardio, its so hard to get into when you suck at it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well... here goes.. back on the dreadmill..


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> 6 mph cardio for 25 is amazing. i couldn't pull that off, no way... i've made it up to 4.5 mph for about 20 mins. with intermittent walks/runs afterwards..
> 
> you da' man!


Thanks.

Well, I never actually did the full 25min it was more like a 2 minute break every 8 minutes to cool down. I probably could of of sustained it for some reason I've always had the ability to go all out untill I dropped dead. But now in my older years I know to takes breaks and go by feelings.



Noca said:


> I hate cardio, its so hard to get into when you suck at it.


Cardio is good, I like to call it Neuro vascular exhaustion exercising cause your pushing pass your VO2 breaking point. IE run like someone is trying to kill you or like your missing your ship or a chance to work a job. Pretty much running that way will always give you a runners highers high of some kind in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Okay..
> 
> *chin ups*, no weights: 2 sets of 10
> Pyramid up 2 sets of 10 w/#10 lb. weight
> pyramid up 3 sets of 10 w/#25 lb weight
> pyramid up 2 sets of 8 w/#35 lb weight
> pyramid up 2 sets of 8 w/#45 lb weight
> 
> Yep, not bad for an older woman.. i'm a beast..:lol


Just looking looking at these stats is making me cringe again.

Alright beast lady, Hehe you said it not me ;p

You were saying something about not mixing fat days with non fat days?

What's the science behind that?

I'm trying to find the related post I can't find it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

is it regarding having a high fat meal 2 - 3x a week?

Carbs are a great energy booster, but when i have a high fat meal - usually on the weekends AFTER my morning workout? i'm worthless.

Fat is a heck of a lot harder to burn than carbs., though the body needs it to function and insulation. Fat should be the last energy source you have to burn.

this is why athletes "carb up" before a performance.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

when i peak with those types of lifts, i.e., chin ups, dead lifts, or leg presses or benching, it's usually a day AFTER a high fat meal - not during.. it's something about the body getting everything it needs, to get that extra push..


----------



## Priapus

I'm still observing the gym to decide what to do
weights are dominated by people who train hard
everything else seems complex n the gym is too busy whenever I'm there for trying things out to be not pushing my limits on social stuff
I'm considering making an effort to go really early when I have time on weekends n later on weekdays


----------



## Barette

With the talk of fat/carb meals, I don't exercise hard (only to burn calories, but it takes like 2 hours to burn what probably takes y'all 1 hour), but high-carb meals make me feel bloated and more sluggish. I get full off of 200 calories of fats way more than I do carbs, and for the fats that's only like 2 tbs peanut butter or w/e. I need a lot more carbs to feel full, and then that makes me pooped. I only feel energized after eating fats (I don't eat animal products so maybe it's cause it's unsaturated?), able to work out or move around. I lose more weight when eating meals higher in fats, too.

Edit: Though I eat a **** load of fruit, so maybe I do eat higher carb.


----------



## PressOnBrah

My random workout thought from yesterday:

"Why the **** did I ever decide to do strongman and not use tacky?"

I might post a pic later for anyone that knows what I'm referring to.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> when i peak with those types of lifts, i.e., chin ups, dead lifts, or leg presses or benching, it's usually a day AFTER a high fat meal - not during.. it's something about the body getting everything it needs, to get that extra push..


The effect your referring to is I think is, Testosterone is created from the high fat meals helping create more hormones from a caloric surplus trigger by the high fat meals prehaps. I think I know what your referring too. Which helps yield an extra strength boost the next day.


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> With the talk of fat/carb meals, I don't exercise hard (only to burn calories, but it takes like 2 hours to burn what probably takes y'all 1 hour), but high-carb meals make me feel bloated and more sluggish. I get full off of 200 calories of fats way more than I do carbs, and for the fats that's only like 2 tbs peanut butter or w/e. I need a lot more carbs to feel full, and then that makes me pooped. I only feel energized after eating fats (I don't eat animal products so maybe it's cause it's unsaturated?), able to work out or move around. I lose more weight when eating meals higher in fats, too.
> 
> Edit: Though I eat a **** load of fruit, so maybe I do eat higher carb.


There are saturated fats in foods besides just animal products, like avocados for instance.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> is it regarding having a high fat meal 2 - 3x a week?
> 
> Carbs are a great energy booster, but when i have a high fat meal - usually on the weekends AFTER my morning workout? i'm worthless.
> 
> Fat is a heck of a lot harder to burn than carbs., though the body needs it to function and insulation. Fat should be the last energy source you have to burn.
> 
> this is why athletes "carb up" before a performance.


How much fat should I consume if I'm doing one of these high fat meals like 100-200 grams? And when near bed time? Would that be good lol, Sounds like a good idea the day before bulk up on some fat to help prevent oxidative stress if it can do that.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well, I went to go down to the gym to take a **** then leave.

Because that was my workout for the day! ;p


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> How much fat should I consume if I'm doing one of these high fat meals like 100-200 grams? And when near bed time? Would that be good lol, Sounds like a good idea the day before bulk up on some fat to help prevent oxidative stress if it can do that.


I try not to eat high fat meal before bedtime as much as i can. But sometimes i work late, and on those designated days i have to.. especially if i'm coming home running on empty. Otherwise at least a couple of hours before bed, or longer if time allows.

i don't count my calories or "grams".. i'll usually have a slice of pizza, or a slice and a 1/2 and i'm fine. Whenever i feel full, i just won't go beyond that. Let that hypothalamus gland do the work for you.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> I try not to eat high fat meal before bedtime as much as i can. But sometimes i work late, and on those designated days i have to.. especially if i'm coming home running on empty. Otherwise at least a couple of hours before bed, or longer if time allows.
> 
> i don't count my calories or "grams".. i'll usually have a slice of pizza, or a slice and a 1/2 and i'm fine. Whenever i feel full, i just won't go beyond that. Let that hypothalamus gland do the work for you.


Oh damn I ate a whole jar of peanut butter, Woke up to a heart attack LOL. Actually I need to find the study here they actually use the high fat diet for diabetics and for seizure control. It has an anticonvulsant effect and produces a chemical similar to GHB. But that study was probably referring to something similar to atkins.

@Let that hypothalamus gland do the work for you.

Maybe I should and see what happens.










My hypothalamus gland might be broken.

I think it time to break a leg today.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

interesting..

if some one came into my gym, with a camera.. i bet you they would see about.. 99% of the people yacking, .5% staring/ogling .5% really working out.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

we have our bench presses lined up front to back in our gym.. that's one right behind the other. I don't care how much little space they have between them? People are too damn lazy to walk around people that are benching.. they'll take a short-cut and walk in between the benches, even while folks are lifting heavy weight.

Some will start a conversation, right in front of me while i'm resting in between sets. I've learned to sit side-ways on the bench, thus, i won't have to sit there at look at these old men's crusty, saggy-as**s butt cracks while they're conversing in front of me..


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> There are saturated fats in foods besides just animal products, like avocados for instance.


I knew there was in coconuts but I didn't know there were saturated fats in avacadoes too! I used to eat 2 a week. Dang.


----------



## cmed

I've been hitting my calves hard all winter, and... nothing.

S*** genetics. Toothpick legs. Oh well!


----------



## xRoh

I've not been to the gym all week 'cause of work, but I have three days off now so I'm gonna hit it hard.


----------



## Grog

Job starts soon I'm so depressed and don't really feel like work at the moment .


----------



## GotAnxiety

I think that girl, That I wanted to help instruct her on how to workout actually did ask me to help her and I gave her instruction. 

Last Friday on break a leg day.

I was just to jack with euphoria to remember who she was. But now to come to think of it who was the person who ask me it was her. Weird I'd recall something like that.

How could someone memory in the moment be so feeble minded.

But yet after the fact several days later I recall it better then the present

I want to give her better instruction now.

Like that date movie when buddy trying to order some food lol, YeSSS!! oh yesss!! like that Yesss!! nodding my head up n down. Ohhh yes!! Control my self lol... 

Nah that scenario is just to funny in my head, But way to embarrassing to do it in public will see.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

calves are hard to have... ask any cow!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

no work out tonight... have to finish up my taxes.. uncle sam can't wait..


----------



## cmed

failoutboy said:


> I have tried almost everything for my calves, and they do get a little bit bigger, but as soon as I stop focusing on them they return to the size they were before.


Same here. I've tried just about everything in the book too. Minimal progress. I think it's mostly genetics.

---

Time to go for a run.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I've actually enter into a marathon hosted by the YWCA here, And I'm representing the drop-in center LOL

OMG, What have I done, May 3rd I got to train, I'm just going to dedicate one day a week for cardio.

I've always had the endurance even when smoking to go all out till I collapse dead from exhaustion.

I'm thinking I'll drink a 24+ of low alcoholic beer the day before maybe 48, Will see for a carb up, Some reason I've always had super natural endurance the day after drinking alcoholic beer. Will try the non alcoholic, Maybe eat some peanut butter too.

If I could get a downer to quell the oxidative stress before the storm, That would yield the same results as drinking perhaps. Maybe a pain killer would yield the same effect. To calm the body down before you induce massive trauma to it.

Hehe but, that would be cheating or would it be.

10k run! It would be my first.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

hey good luck and congrats!!

you'll do just fine!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

damn, no gym tonight, and i think ours is closed all weekend, or at least Good Friday, then Easter Sunday. I think they might close the gym saturday, just on General Principle..


----------



## whatevzers

Some people at this gym have a staring problem. I see people staring at me from the corner or my eye and when I look directly at them, they continue to stare! I try not to care, but it's getting pretty annoying. 

Since working out, I'm starting to feel better about life in general. I'm begining to eat healthier and developing better habits. It feels pretty great and I hope I can keep the
Ball rolling.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, at least you get stared at because you're probably good looking with a great bod.

Me? i'm a girl, and muscular.. which probably means, i get stared at because i look like Donald Trump with tits..


----------



## GotAnxiety

Damn, Hopefully that other girl doesn't tell the girl I like that I'm from the drop-in center, I'm not lol, Oh well I'll be laughing if I get judge that. It will just mean their shallow. For making fun of me. Girls can be evil and very jealous if a guy like one of them then all the girls will make fun and say how gross that guy is cause of jealousy.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Just had an awesome workout I hit legs twice this week, I modulated my attack and did 2 medium leg worksout with a whole bunch of other stuff.

Feels great!


----------



## Noca

GotAnxiety said:


> Just had an awesome workout I hit legs twice this week, I modulated my attack and did 2 medium leg worksout with a whole bunch of other stuff.
> 
> Feels great!


How many days apart?


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> well, at least you get stared at because you're probably good looking with a great bod.
> 
> Me? i'm a girl, and muscular.. which probably means, i get stared at because i look like Donald Trump with tits..


I've always wondered what you looked like. Donald Trump is ripped? Didn't know that lol.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Man, I tried some archer pull-ups and typewriters today. Got a hell of a pump! :b



cmed said:


> I've been hitting my calves hard all winter, and... nothing.
> S*** genetics. Toothpick legs. Oh well!


#TeamNoLegs


----------



## loneliness

whatevzers said:


> Some people at this gym have a staring problem. I see people staring at me from the corner or my eye and when I look directly at them, they continue to stare! I try not to care, but it's getting pretty annoying.


It made me really anxious at first when people were clearly staring at me, but it's pretty common at the gym so it's just something you live with.

Sometimes if it annoys me I'll give them a stare back, and it's always amusing to see them quickly withdraw their eyes.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> I've always wondered what you looked like. Donald Trump is ripped? Didn't know that lol.


ahhh.. you got me..

well, to be honest, i'm ten times uglier than Donald.. One day, i went to the veterinarian with my dog? they took me in the back instead...


----------



## GotAnxiety

Noca said:


> How many days apart?


Wednesday then again on Friday I nailed it with some killer new exercises.

Think, I'm gonna keep legs twice a week keep that the standard.

Every 2-3+ Days is good, I didn't go very hard on the first day.

But on Friday I nailed it.

I want to train everyday now.

I want 4 weight training days a week with 3 Cardio.

But that will probably be way to much.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yeah, Just go 50% the first workout prime the muscles for the 2nd workout, SO just do 50% of the sets don't go as hard, Then hit it hard on the 2nd workout.

1-2 Days wait for the 2nd workout. Waiting 1 day would technically be 48hr's 2 day's would be 72hr's. Then take 3-4 Days off rinse and repeat.

So, One workout minor and one workout major for the muscle group your training.

That sounds right.


----------



## RecoveredWell

My social anxiety and anxiety in general actually made me feel adrenal fatigue, no zest or energy to do anything. But taking walks throughout the day helped me get my energy and zest back, if anyone here has a problem with low energy due to anxiety best thing is to start slow and build from there. Nothing shameful in that...


----------



## Pike Queen

Listen to music that gives you adrenaline while you work out, for those of you don't like exercising! I don't care for exercising, but it really helps me get through it.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yup, doing my upper body workout with cardio yesterday kind of ruin today's workout.

I knew it would of been a bad idea doing cardio the day before doing legs, Anyways the first workout of the week should of been legs to begin with instead of upper body that could of been in the middle of the week after the first leg day.

Got up to 250lb with deadlifts today, Just taking it slow felt my legs kind of buckling when doing that maybe my form is not right. 

Gonna wait until Friday till I hit legs again.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this is the first time i've ever wondered about this..

Never occurred to me when i was younger.. i ALWAYS wore my hair down in the gym. Didn't think twice about it.

Unfortunately, long hair attracts men and females alike.. people want to stroke or play in long hair.:blank

For the last 6-7 years, i've worn my hair short, or an updo, or a curly afro..

Now that it's growing down my back, i keep it in a bun.. 

and suddenly out of the blue, i think: "Hell, wear it down.. you haven't done it in a long time." but i hate the attention that comes with it.

people think that folks with long hair are a walking "petting zoo"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp!

i called the guy at the front desk on his sh*t.. He's unprofessional.. Sitting there with his "mistress" laughing at certain people in the gym. I wanted to make sure that i wasn't being paranoid. Yes, many americans to a hispanic culture are "fun to watch".. but it has ever occurred to those that are laughing that hispanics look just as goofy?

after 6 months of this silliness, i finally lost it. they just caught me on the wrong day. 

If i sat there in my exam laughing at random strangers, or just laughing whenever someone passes - i'd lose my job. It doesn't have to be about a certain person.. but it's still unprofessional, period. 

Like that matters in Mexico. 

he finally apologized, then next thing i know? the f&*cker starts crying.. i mean, flat out crying. He told me what he really thought of me, which was all very positive.. and cried some more..

I truly cannot tell a person how to run a business, but at least i felt i'd better get it off my chest.. i've seen folks just let things build up - and finally "lose it"..

Oh, and i approached the desk, while they were laughing (he and his mistress?), the moment i said: "I'd like to have a word with the both of you." She ran out the door..

left homey to fend for himself.


----------



## GotAnxiety

LOL, ^^^ I get that feeling a lot in public, It like I can read their minds, Just by looking at them and the perception I get from them is I have been judge.

I get cracked head a lot maybe goof I think, I'm neither although I find it amusing and distressing as well disturbing.

I even had a person come up to me and apologized just outta the blue, And he like did I do something to you yesterday or a couple days ago. Someone I didn't even knew or talked to before. But he apologized, I'm like it okay were only human right.

I even approach a group of 10 people that I did hear called me a name, I would of took them all on they even stepped up, That day I had to go to the hospital because I was detoxing something chaotic and that energy was emanating from me, Anyways the one guy stepped up to fight me over me making a comment about his ladies comment. Anyways there was a kid in the group so I just left because I not going fight in front of a little kid.

But still it just shows the ignorance of a lot of people judging other people, But they never seen or knew this person or walked a life in their shoes. Yet they judge just by looking at them which is a meaningless perception of judgement .


----------



## Farideh

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Had to post this guy.. i think he's in his forties.. Always had a crush on him since watching the movie "Hitman".. How does he stay so fit? Timothy Olyphant..


***** Yes!! I remember watching Living Free or Dying Hard and damn, he plays such a good bad guy.


----------



## MindOverMood

whatevzers said:


> Some people at this gym have a staring problem. I see people staring at me from the corner or my eye and when I look directly at them, they continue to stare! I try not to care, but it's getting pretty annoying.


Bunch of Kanyes at your gym.


----------



## cmed

Thoracic extension is all I have to say. Been spending 10+ hours per day slumped over in a computer chair. The foam roller has so many uses. Feels good man.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

MindOverMood said:


> Bunch of Kanyes at your gym.


Thank you for posting that. It's exactly what i see in our gym.

Seeing Kanye staring like that? would actually scare the be-jezus out of me.:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

what's up with old men?

i mean really? this is one of the country's retirement meccas because it's cheap. Thus, i have to sit here and look at old people shuffling around in the gym. it's like watching "the Night of the Living Dead" with a "Secure Horizons" twist.

These old men sit there staring at females with implants like they are going to "bring it".. knowing full well, they'd probably get the girl in the bedroom, and forget why he brought her there.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

They sit on the equipment, damn near falling asleep. or checking out the young girls, knowing they'll need a f**cking boat-load of viagra to stay awake - let alone perform.

They think that their wealth and *retired* status of "doctor" or "surgeon" or "lawyer" or their car/house will turn heads. and strangely with the hispanic chicks - it does.

They walk around in their expensive gear, with these young chicks that looks like their care-taker instead of their wife.

They find ways to stare, and stare by using the mirrors, or sitting on equipment like it's a ring side seat for a good strip show.

What's even worse, is watching the old lesbians staring at you.. and licking their lips like they are going to "bring it" as well..

I don't look my age, but i can't imagine going to the gym "hawking" people, while having wrinkles deep enough on my face to plant barley.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

usually when i catch them staring, i look back at them. Some look away, just like the young guys, or they'll keep staring. if they are persistent, i immediately take my XXXXL size sweat shirt and put it back, while pointedly looking back at them and say: *"Show's over Pops*".. They immediately get up and walk off.

works every time..

some, i just flipped the bird.. they usually shake their head in disgust and walk off.. and of course, run to their "friends" and tell them how rude i am.

Well, if you weren't* looking*, you wouldn't have seen it, now would you?


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> They sit on the equipment, damn near falling asleep. or checking out the young girls, knowing they'll need a f**cking boat-load of viagra to stay awake - let alone perform.
> 
> They think that their wealth and *retired* status of "doctor" or "surgeon" or "lawyer" or their car/house will turn heads. and strangely with the hispanic chicks - it does.
> 
> They walk around in their expensive gear, with these young chicks that looks like their care-taker instead of their wife.
> 
> They find ways to stare, and stare by using the mirrors, or sitting on equipment like it's a ring side seat for a good strip show.
> 
> What's even worse, is watching the old lesbians staring at you.. and licking their lips like they are going to "bring it" as well..
> 
> I don't look my age, but i can't imagine going to the gym "hawking" people, while having wrinkles deep enough on my face to plant barley.


You should write a novel about your gym escapades  I find it quite entertaining to read.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

:lol

thanks, Noca..



one guy did, back in the early 80's.. this is when the word "steroids" was "unmentionable.".. apparently, folks figured who he was and wrote quite a few death threats.

This rich area near the border of mexico? plus, most of the gyms i've worked out in, have a certain characteristic. I'd die laughing if i wrote about this particular gym - and was threatened by a bunch of old farts.

i can see it now, some feeble old b.a.s.t.a.r.d waving his fist in the air while reading (with prescription glasses, of course):

*"I'll sue! I'll sue!!!"*


----------



## cmed

_Killed_ legs today. I shall pay dearly for this tomorrow.


----------



## anxiousmofo

I am out of ideas for home strenght oriented workouts therefore I am considering incorporation of 'hulk workout' with slight changes into my routine......... Modifications:
1) instead of 10x pike shoulder presses --> 10x wall push ups
2) instead of 10x leg raises ----------------> 30x
3) instead of 20 sec leg hold from chairs --> 10 sec hold from the floor

Going for a full body w.o., targeting 5sets every second day. 
<>
Do you think this could be beneficial with strenght as a goal, or am I fooling myself, if so I would enjoy hearing suggestions.

P.S. Have not even seen Hulk movie


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i sometimes that "sinking feeling" when i think about working out as i would if i were going to work.


----------



## CEB32

Walking has become my new form of working out lol, I walked miles yesterday and I dipped into 91kg/200lbs for the first time. Caloric defiecit and barely any wheat has helped loads. I believe that's around 40lbs in about 40 days now, wheat gut almost gone


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

anxiousmofo said:


> (Attachment)


I might incorporate those tricep extentions in to my calisthenics workout


----------



## WhatBITW

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i sometimes that "sinking feeling" when i think about working out as i would if i were going to work.


I've been getting that a bit lately. Something's wrong and I need to re-evaluate again what I'm doing.


----------



## GotAnxiety

CEB32 said:


> Walking has become my new form of working out lol, I walked miles yesterday and I dipped into 91kg/200lbs for the first time. Caloric defiecit and barely any wheat has helped loads. I believe that's around 40lbs in about 40 days now, wheat gut almost gone


Wheat gut eh, Interesting name you have for belly fat.

Sounds accurate.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well, I did legs for another 2 hours yesterday! 

It's weird I don't get soreness after this or for several day's for that matter, Which is kind of disappointing I want the pain.

Maybe I'm over doing it next time I'm going reverse my workout and begin with deadlift instead of finishing


----------



## Noca

GotAnxiety said:


> Well, I did legs for another 2 hours yesterday!
> 
> It's weird I don't get soreness after this or for several day's for that matter, Which is kind of disappointing I want the pain.
> 
> Maybe I'm over doing it next time I'm going reverse my workout and begin with deadlift instead of finishing


I wish I had your superhuman recovery skills.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Noca said:


> I wish I had your superhuman recovery skills.


I sleep to much eat and do nothing all day, I wouldn't exactly call it super human LOL.

Super sloth more likely

Yeah, I don't really even want to run in that marathon anymore.

For one I only been lifting weights lately and I haven't even been doing cardio.

I might just have to force myself it would be good for building character.

Lately I have been downing 1000cals a meal, But I've been eating all the wrong foods I bloated up like to 200lb in the last 2 weeks from 180-185ish. My Insides have been ravished.

That from eating like high fat high fiber gluten and dairy, Going to tone it down to just eating brown rice and protein powder.

Eating fat with every meal was probably a bad idea as well.

The real workout would be holding down a job plus doing regular workouts.

Or even going back to school working a job plus doing workouts.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Chest back and cardio tanked my endurance on thursday today I woke up sore as hell and proceded to do my leg workout which I failed going past 250lb deadlift only did an hour workout today the race is tomorrow Im gonna force myself to go it will be raining.

These back to back workout sessions suck, I need at least a day between them.

Even if one is upper and one is lower it still tanks recovery I think.

I wanna do 4 workouts a week so, I don't know how that is going to workout.

I might have to settle for 3, And rotate one workout. alternated each week it might be a good idea to prevent over training and to double up. I dunno.


----------



## Noca

GotAnxiety said:


> I sleep to much eat and do nothing all day, I wouldn't exactly call it super human LOL.
> 
> Super sloth more likely
> 
> Yeah, I don't really even want to run in that marathon anymore.
> 
> For one I only been lifting weights lately and I haven't even been doing cardio.
> 
> I might just have to force myself it would be good for building character.
> 
> Lately I have been downing 1000cals a meal, But I've been eating all the wrong foods I bloated up like to 200lb in the last 2 weeks from 180-185ish. My Insides have been ravished.
> 
> That from eating like high fat high fiber gluten and dairy, Going to tone it down to just eating brown rice and protein powder.
> 
> Eating fat with every meal was probably a bad idea as well.
> 
> The real workout would be holding down a job plus doing regular workouts.
> 
> Or even going back to school working a job plus doing workouts.


Bread and junk food are the only things that make my gut bloat up and fatty. I have lots of healthy fats with every meal and I'm good. Usually my breakfast averages 1000-1200 calories then my other meals are smaller, but I have lots of them and snacks as well from the moment I wake to the moment I go to bed.


----------



## haggybear

For a super pre workout, try Dark Rage. Side effects include amazing strength and endurance, but potentially massive dumpage. No kidding, I have tried quite a few pre-workouts and nothing compares to the strength and focus that stuff gives you, it's so intense. Negs are the bowel movements, tastes terrible, and I had to eat something with it otherwise I would feel like kind of upset. The upset feeling only happened once or twice and that was after intense cardio, one time with Insanity. I know it sounds bad but if you do it right it's so awesome.

Thinking about this and other possible conditions, it's best to proceed with caution. It is packed with just about every possible supplement. The only real stim I noticed was caffeine, which can have an effect on SA. Either way you'll want to look into it as it is pretty intense. But if you're looking to hit the weights pretty hard this is some good stuff and you won't need much for when you use it.

Also, I miss dips.


----------



## haggybear

Also, best workout ever? Good ol fashioned hard work. Every now and then I'll go to a friend's house and we'll do massive yard clearing. Clear unnecessary trees out, cut em up, carry the logs around, feels good. I always feel so much stronger from there on out after doing that kind of work.

Plus he has an apple tree in the back so we can munch on those guys while working.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

read the sign, and go with it.

i see this so often, not only at work, but right here at the gym as well. These folks are so damn "slow" in this culture.

There's a sign on some equipment.* "Under repair do not use"*.. Plain as day. 3 people standing around the broken equipment, scratching their head.

"is it broken?"
"Looks like it.."_ scratches head_
"wow, the sign says it broken.."
"yeah".. _hands on hips_
"well, i guess it's broken"...
"ya know, i remember when another thing was broken here"..
"yeah..me too.. It had a BIG sign on it too."
"yeah, was that a couple of months back?"
"yeah, it was on one of those thigga-ma-jiggers"
_snaps fingers _"THAT'S RIGHT! i remember it. had a big sign on it too."
"yeah"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

here's another example:

It was Easter Holiday, thus the gym posted a sign that read:

*Will be closed Easter Sunday.*

Here comes some of the more intelligent of the bunch. They stand there in small herd reading the sign, probably letter by letter to obtain complete understanding of the message:

"Hey, sign here says they're gonna be closed on Easter"
"Yeah, i saw it" _two other folks try to get past them to get into the gym.
_"Hey, you see the sign? they might be closed on Easter"
"Really? that's what the sign says?"
"Yep, that's what it says."
"Hmm.."
"Yep"
"Well, i guess they might be closed on Easter then, huh?
"Yeah, i guess so."
"Hmmm"
"Well, i guess i'll go in now, since they might not be open on Easter"
"yep, me too.. get in as much as possible before they close"..
"Well, to be sure, let's check at the front desk to see if they're gonna be closed on Easter."
"Hey that's good idea"..

then the small herd shuffles up the front desk..


----------



## GotAnxiety

OMG! A whole bunch of amazing weird good and bad stuff happened, Someone I met twice in my life sponsored me for the race and brought me new running gear socks shoes and shorts.

So I was pretty jacked last night it seems like everyone was encouraging me and giving me money and free stuff, It was weird. So I reloaded eating tons of food last night probably like 3-4thousand Cals perhaps way to much .

So I woke up about 6am bloated as ****, It suppose to be raining the next 5 days.

I woke up too snow!

Anyways, I thought the race was 10-10:30ish

So I left at 9am and got there at 9:25am.

Apparently the race started at 9AM!

So I missed the whole bloody thing there was a kids race at 10:30

I checked the registry to get my race package and apparently my name was even on the list to receive a package, So I might of not been able to race anyways.

I talked to the guy from the drop-in that was paying for us to race, And he said the list got lost or something. So he said.

But he also said there is another race he going sign me up to enter, A bigger one ran by scotia bank. 

At least I got to watch the people who did race finished the race! They were pretty energized, The best time was 38mins for 10km.

I ended up running the 10km on the treadmill up stairs, Instead just so it wasn't in vain, I took like 5 5 minute breaks well doing it. So I did it in 1:25hours. First was a 13-15min mile Then a 10min mile, Then a 8min mile Then a 7min mile and Another 7 minute mile. Plus walking to and from the gym.

I guess the moral of the story is, Don't try because your only racing your self in the end.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Tried to push the envelop.

I'm so over trained these last few days.

Time to slow down.

None of this 3 days in a row bull crap.

Back to an every other day training style. Might take some time off.

Might of been 7-8 hours of training just in those 3 day's


----------



## Noca

GotAnxiety said:


> OMG! A whole bunch of amazing weird good and bad stuff happened, Someone I met twice in my life sponsored me for the race and brought me new running gear socks shoes and shorts.
> 
> So I was pretty jacked last night it seems like everyone was encouraging me and giving me money and free stuff, It was weird. So I reloaded eating tons of food last night probably like 3-4thousand Cals perhaps way to much .
> 
> So I woke up about 6am bloated as ****, It suppose to be raining the next 5 days.
> 
> I woke up too snow!
> 
> Anyways, I thought the race was 10-10:30ish
> 
> So I left at 9am and got there at 9:25am.
> 
> Apparently the race started at 9AM!
> 
> So I missed the whole bloody thing there was a kids race at 10:30
> 
> I checked the registry to get my race package and apparently my name was even on the list to receive a package, So I might of not been able to race anyways.
> 
> I talked to the guy from the drop-in that was paying for us to race, And he said the list got lost or something. So he said.
> 
> But he also said there is another race he going sign me up to enter, A bigger one ran by scotia bank.
> 
> At least I got to watch the people who did race finished the race! They were pretty energized, The best time was 38mins for 10km.
> 
> I ended up running the 10km on the treadmill up stairs, Instead just so it wasn't in vain, I took like 5 5 minute breaks well doing it. So I did it in 1:25hours. First was a 13-15min mile Then a 10min mile, Then a 8min mile Then a 7min mile and Another 7 minute mile. Plus walking to and from the gym.
> 
> I guess the moral of the story is, Don't try because your only racing your self in the end.


At least you got some good shoes, socks and shorts out of it lol, and free food?


----------



## GotAnxiety

Noca said:


> At least you got some good shoes, socks and shorts out of it lol, and free food?


The food was the type of food I'm allergic to, I swear I can feel my brain get inflamed when eating that kind of stuff. I can't help it, I'm a pig when free food is offered lol.

The shoes was a nice gift, It wasn't the gift it self. The gift was showing that someone would give up their worldly possessions to a stranger. It made me want to do the same and give my bike away to a kid, Who can use it. I got no need for it and it brand new. Someone tried stealing it last night and broke in the garage where it was stored, But they left it in the snow

Which is very weird. Maybe they just wanted to take it for a spin. Sure it would rust in the snow they could of put it back inside or sashed it futher away for later.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Totally cool Anxiety.

i couldn't have done what you did. If they would have said i wasn't on the list? I would have gone straight home and went to sleep.

and you have some great stuff out of the deal, too!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm realizing i'm sick of going to the same gym.

While living in large cities, i could go to one franchise, and have 3 different great places to work out.

Living here? i only have this one. Same, dirty old men, same dirty old women, and same old equipment.

The nearest "best" gym is 50 miles away. And when i'm in small towns, i would go just that far to work out

The monthly gym fee at my usual gym is $75 a month. Drop in fee is $15.

with $75 a month for one gym, i can "drop in" at other gyms + this one for $65 altogether according to my schedule.

This will also let them see that being the "only game in town" - will drive people to great lengths to go somewhere else.

It's not always about "convenience" folks..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whelp!

i just came back from the new gym. I have to drive 50 miles to get there, as i've done in other states, but it's worth it.

there's a mix of *SO MANY CULTURES* there, and the people are young looking. Not a bunch of old zombies, shuffling around from machine to machine looking for large implants to stare at.

Yes, i was stared at a lot, mainly because of the weights i lift, and the work out in general. I'm not the "average" person that goes to a gym, and i expected it. there are so many others there, that people don't stare for too long. The ladies do, while flipping their hair. They can flip it as long as they wish, it's not going to improve their set staring at me - or anyone else for that matter.

It was extremely crowded, which is what i like - lots more inspiration. They have at least 6 benches for bench press.

lots of free weights.. very large locker room, and not as much talking in the gym or the locker room. There are at least 5 other gyms i can go to when i get tired of this one. $10.00 for a drop in fee. $40.00 a month.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

interesting..

i had a talk with the guy who would sit there at the front desk w/his mistress, and his whole family. that one day really pissed me off. after 6 months or so of putting up with them poking fun, laughing at passers by. i finally had to say something.

When i did, he was defensive at first. When he saw i would not back down, he became apologetic, then he cried. I wasn't suckered into it. He said: *"Next time, when you see me make sure we both say hello to one another."*

when i first came up to the desk and confronted them, the mistress couldn't believe i was coming for them. The moment i said i wanted to "have a word"? She ran out the door.

okay.. long story short. The guy was crying for a reason. Before i showed up, someone else complained about them as well. A close relative from out of town. I was kind of surprised. This went straight to the owner, before i showed up.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Fast forward? 

Yesterday, i came in after not being there for about 5 days. He saw me, i said "hi J".. and he gave me a blank/baleful look and looked away. then his mistress came out of the "Private Office", later. I needed the dip belt for triceps. 

While he gave it to me, he said: "We can only have one belt out on the floor"..

I didn't give a sh**t, but it was obvious that he had gotten his as** tapped. When i returned the belt, he put on a huge show of disdain in front of his mistress, and threw the belt down behind the counter. 

I went on with my workout, and ignored his silliness. This is not the first time i've had to confront guys on their bullsh*t, and it won't be the last.

i bought my own "dip belt" online, for when i have to travel to the other gym for my work outs. This will also prevent any further interaction with him. This way, i won't wind up taking the chain part of it and wrapping it around his f-u-c-k-ing neck..

which is what i actually thought about doing. really..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

he must have gotten his as** tapped. Because now? the mistress has to sit in their very small private office with the door closed when he has to man the front desk.

and every time i think of him telling me that i was only allowed to have one dipping belt on the floor, i chuckle.

Oh, NOW we're professional?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

any way, 12 sets of 10 chin ups with out the dipping belt.

this is taking a lot of time in my work outs.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101




----------



## thinkstoomuch101

patrick swayze and keanu reeves were very fit for that movie..

wow!


----------



## GotAnxiety

Sounds like you should knock that dude out or something, LOL

Yeah, I took it easy this week, Easy pleasyz.

Steam room and some cold showers. With just 1 hour work out session most day's

He just thinks he's all that because he works behind the counter at some gym. 

So he laughs at to disrespect everyone that comes in there.

I do to much, I'm trying to tone it down


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Anxiety, we get no vacations!! okay, just this week! :lol

Yeah, the poor guy behind the desk, has a lot to learn. I had a lot of "revenge fantasies" going on? and realized. I can't control his behavior - only my own. 

Thus, i bought my own weight belt, and am enjoying my time away from that gym. This new gym? I saw a man in there that's a LEAST 6'10". I don't know how he's built? But apparently, he's one of the power lifters. He's always in sweats - plus wears a hood over his head. Very intimidating.

He was watching me, and smiled. It was almost like being watched by a giant, he was just that big. I think i come up to his waist, height-wise, and i'm 5'8..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

today and yesterday, i'm getting back to basics! There's the gym in the A.M... and

Basketball, and football, next week golf.

I used to be intimidated by flying footballs when i was in high school. Scared sh**tless when i saw it whizzing toward me.

I asked my SO to go out with me for practice. After about 20 mins. I lost my intimidation of it. Felt good to get that ball right in the bread basket.

Folks in the park were pretty impressed with my throwing arm. i guess, for a girl..

and of course, the dogs.. yes, people's dogs kept coming around .. which was cute.

dogs are awesome.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

next week, i have to practice my foul shots. lay-ups, close hook shots, not bad.

but shooting from the foul line and the 3 point line? i suck the mother of all weinies..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i will say? my SO was proud of me.

He would give me instructions, and i followed them. Whenever i caught the football, i'd let out this "whoosh" "huh!" sound.. i guess it was just letting the fear out.

I didn't care how ridiculous i looked or sounded, i didn't care about being cute, or dropping/fumbling the ball. 

I would pick it up after a fumble, and throw it right back..

now, i can understand how a player feels when a quarterback throws a "missile" at him. The pro's make football look really easy.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well, I'm frigging done with deadlifts for now.

I'm doing squats with my new deadlift form, Squatting is much better.

Deadlifts are done until I can get some gloves, My hands, The skin is just getting ripped off.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Just been hitting up the Sauna and doing cold showers, 

Last week, I wasn't really into working out to hard after doing that 10km, lol


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Anxiety, we get no vacations!! okay, just this week! :lol
> 
> Yeah, the poor guy behind the desk, has a lot to learn. I had a lot of "revenge fantasies" going on? and realized. I can't control his behavior - only my own.
> 
> He was watching me, and smiled. It was almost like being watched by a giant, he was just that big. I think i come up to his waist, height-wise, and i'm 5'8..


I feel like a giant, I'm only 5'11 although, He must be one of those guy's that can take up the whole side walk when he walks.


----------



## GotAnxiety

This week, The word of the day is moderation.

I've been practicing one compound movement and 1 isolation, A day or least I try to stick to that rule, So I don't over trained. 

Going to take a break day and focus on core today, I think


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

that old man better be glad i choked..

He had been staring since i made it into this new gym. He wasn't the only one, but damn. He wouldn't stop.

He became so bold, that he decided to *sit down on some equipment next to mine*. and pretended to focus on his next set. I took a drink of water, and laid back on the incline shoulder press for a set.

He immediately looked dead at my tits. I sat up very quickly in irritation.

i was ready to say something, but moved out of position so fast, that i choked on the water that was still in my throat. thus i sat forward and started quietly sputtering.

it wasn't glamorous at all. Nor did i get a chance to cuss him out. The moment i sat forward, he stood up, and did the "old man shuffle in a circle" routine. I'm not kidding. He was so scared, he was standing there turning round and round in circles, looking for another machine to run to.

While i quietly heaved with tears in my eyes..

The moment i finally regained my composure, i looked up at him, and he took off across the gym..

The last thing i need is some old geezer from the* Ben-Gay Brigade *looking at something i'm very sure he can not handle.

as i sat there on the machine, quietly coughing with teary eyes, the song from Eric Clapton/Beatles came to mind: *"While my guitar gently weeps".*.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

can't wait to receive my weight belt (dipping belt) from Bodybuilding.com.

I wound up doing too many sets of tricep dips. It takes too long to compensate for not having weights while doing chin ups/dips.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

how do the Manning brothers make throwing a ball look so easy.

It's like they "flick" their wrist, and that ball is sailing at about 100 mph!!


----------



## Demeter

Zeeshan said:


> Protein builds muscle dont expect to build muscle without it
> 
> Protein is to muscle as cement is to a wall


That is so simply and well put, thank you! I need to keep this in mind lately, I've been cutting out a lot of protein from my diet because of calories. This might be the reason I've had a plateau for a while.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i really had to think about this.

Yesterday, i went to a gym that you can have access 24/7, that only costs $45.00 a month, that's it. $45.

Now i feel like a total idiot for going to the other gym that costs $75.00 a month *for over a year!*

I put my nose up at the $45.00 gym, because of the Name. Because i had been to several facilities all over the country, i assumed it would be a "hole in the wall"..like all of the others i had seen with that franchise.

It wasn't. I walked in there, and you know what? it's a good place for introverts. There is no LOCKER ROOM. they have private bathrooms, and the lockers are on the gym floor.

You don't "greet" anyone at the front desk. I just scan yourself into the gym with a key, and it's a decent sized facility with 2 levels. Plus, if you get tired of one gym, there are 4 other locations to go to.

the $75.00 a month gym. That's it.. You can't go anywhere else.

I paid $75.00 for an "extrovert" gym. That's the same as paying $75.00 a month to walk through the gates of hell, for a year and a half. How could i have been so stupid??


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

How do i know it's an EXTROVERT gym:

1) walk through the double doors, and there are people *in groups* talking, blocking the entrance.

2) walk into the locker room, It's sounds like a f&*&cking ape house at the zoo, specifically the chimpanzee and baboon area. Sometimes there's a lapse of silence but otherwise, constant chattering and on occasion, preening.

3) the clients will bring their dogs into the gym, for everyone to admire and pet. If you don't admire and pet their dog, you're considered a snob.

4) You're ready to work out on some equipment. There are* several* machines just like it throughout the gym. And of course, some EXTROVERT comes over and asks: *"Can i work in with you"?*

5) there's more folks on the floor having long conversations, versuses working out on the equipment.

6) You're sitting in the locker room. there are 3-4 empty benches. And who ever walks in, comes and sits by you and starts getting undressed.

7) you're getting ready to lift a large amount of weight. A gym member walks up to you and says: *"Wow! that's a large amount of weight!*

8 and the tell-all sign that you're in an EXTROVERT GYM? you come in, do your workout, and leave. this is actually considered "rude"..


----------



## GotAnxiety

You should come to my gym up in Canada Nice n Quiet ; P


----------



## Jenikyula

Gym culture is interesting.

However, I don't like the attitude of weight lifters and body-builders; they act as if they are the only ones who deserve to use the equipment. Not cool. So, I can only handle about a fourth of the weight you can, and I sort of don't know what I'm doing. I'm trying to learn, okay?! >.<


----------



## Barette

lol @ the employee at my gym desperately flirting with some cute girl trying to work out. idk if they're friends, but he even got on the machine next to her at one point in order to keep talking. Dude, really. Plus she's the kind of girl that goes to the gym in tight spandex shorts and a sports bra, then goes on every machine for 10 minutes at the easiest setting while diddling on her phone and staring around at the gym (the "cute" girl). I think she got what she wanted (met a guy) but I don't think the employee (Caeser haircut, tribal tattoos, overgroomed eyebrows) was really what she was wanting when going to the gym to meet men lol

Also, I felt like I could vaguely pass for a fit girl today in my little spandex pants (which were $10 from TJMazz, covered in fur, and matched with my stained oversized gym shirt and cheap Nikes) when I walked in, until I get to the locker room and walk right past a 5'11" blonde, tanned, fit as s*** girl in UnderArmor leggings and top that prob cost more than my sneakers (which hers were top of the line Nike). And her *ss was TIGHT. It was like, okay, great, thank you Universe for reminding me what I am not and will never be, as I go about in my TJMaxx off-brand leggings LOL.


----------



## Barette

Overheard a girl tell her boyfriend that she did 5 sets of 20 sit ups on some machine, and I felt so proud of myself that I could mentally shame her by thinking "If you can do that many, you're not doing it right" Almost made me feel like an actual gym-person! Not a gym-imposter (which I really am, though)!


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> a 5'11" blonde, tanned, fit as s*** girl in UnderArmor leggings and top that prob cost more than my sneakers (which hers were top of the line Nike). And her *ss was TIGHT.


I wish I saw more of girls like that at my gym, its full of mostly guys and middle aged women.


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> I wish I saw more of girls like that at my gym, its full of mostly guys and middle aged women.


Mine's mostly guys and middle aged women, and that's why I like it :lol I get to feel good about myself compared to the menopause and male pattern baldness, cause if I worked near that blonde chick every day... I would just give up and live in the Ben and Jerry's factory. Like, just hide under conveyor belts and steal pints to eat. Cause omg, that girl crushed my soul a little.


----------



## low

Barette said:


> male pattern baldness


Hey! :|


----------



## low

Ordered my supplements. Need to write myself out a routine. Looking forward to training again.


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> Mine's mostly guys and middle aged women, and that's why I like it :lol I get to feel good about myself compared to the menopause and male pattern baldness, cause if I worked near that blonde chick every day... I would just give up and live in the Ben and Jerry's factory. Like, just hide under conveyor belts and steal pints to eat. Cause omg, that girl crushed my soul a little.


That's how I feel every time I see a shredded dude deadlifting 4 plates in the gym, looking like he just walked out of Men's Fitness cover shoot, and there's a lot of these dudes


----------



## GotAnxiety

Just got back from a 4 hour walk, Back into the city, I had to take the train some where and I had no bus fare to get home, Unfortunately.

Body hurts,

Gonna hit the steam room up now for sure now


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

failoutboy said:


> I always assumed you were an extrovert because of your posts. It is good to know you are one of us, LOL.


yep.

I'm an introvert alright, but i not a coward, liar, nor am a people pleaser.

that took a lot of years to work on myself in those areas. Once i gained honesty, integrity, courage and assertiveness, hell, i never looked back.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm really thinking about putting my experience at that gym on Yelp.com. I really am. I wake up at night thinking about how i should word my review.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> yep.
> 
> I'm an introvert alright, but i not a coward, liar, nor am a people pleaser.
> 
> that took a lot of years to work on myself in those areas. Once i gained honesty, integrity, courage and assertiveness, hell, i never looked back.


Those are good dimension of the soul to have, Introvert is just a defense mechanism cause society is screwed up, And you know it, So your dimension say be quiet to protect your self from harm.

The thing is we think it is not normal, But what influences the norm? Maybe not the normal is what were experiencing from society it self, So we protect are self to maintain are normalness instead of being unnormal like them.

We come into this world, It isn't the world that was create for us, It was the one that we made and we made it an evil place, So are bodies, hearts and minds may see something, But it may not register as anything abnormal with the picture,But something is wrong with the picture.

So we stay closed instead of opening.


----------



## cmed

Shoulder problemz. Went too heavy on the first set of dumbbell presses last week, and right off the bat I knew something didn't feel right. Nothing serious, just one of those minor nagging injuries. Is this what getting old is going to be like? This kind of sh-t?


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> That's how I feel every time I see a shredded dude deadlifting 4 plates in the gym, looking like he just walked out of Men's Fitness cover shoot, and there's a lot of these dudes


Mine also has a lot of those, further reasons for liking it haha. Shredded dudes and old ladies, it's why it sucks when a hot fit blonde has to throw a wrench into the wheel (or w/e the phrase is).


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

just ordered my 'Chile and Nacho" protein chips from Bodybuilding.com

I hope to gawd they're okay.. I figured they would be a great alternative to potato chips.

they might be suspect for taste. buy 2 get one free.

I pulled a stunt like that before with some* OH YEAH* "crunch" bars. What made them "crunchy"? They put these extra sweet M&M type candies in the coating.

I didn't check what type - and ordered them because they were *"buy 2 get one free"!* What should have been a huge clue for me? they were the ONLY ones that were *"buy 2 get one free."*

boy did i regret it..Even the damn crows wouldn't touch the protein bars when i threw them out - and they eat ANYTHING.

I think I saw a coyote piss on a couple of those bars.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> just ordered my 'Chile and Nacho" protein chips from Bodybuilding.com
> 
> I hope to gawd they're okay.. I figured they would be a great alternative to potato chips.
> 
> they might be suspect for taste. buy 2 get one free.
> 
> I pulled a stunt like that before with some* OH YEAH* "crunch" bars. What made them "crunchy"? They put these extra sweet M&M type candies in the coating.
> 
> I didn't check what type - and ordered them because they were *"buy 2 get one free"!* What should have been a huge clue for me? they were the ONLY ones that were *"buy 2 get one free."*
> 
> boy did i regret it..Even the damn crows wouldn't touch the protein bars when i threw them out - and they eat ANYTHING.
> 
> I think I saw a coyote piss on a couple of those bars.


You should try either Kale chips or sweet potato crackers/chips.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i was "hissed" at..

I went to my new gym for the first time on a Friday night. There was this weasely looking chick who looked as though she must have just gotten out of the Penitentiary. Either that, or the nearest crack house.

she had these coke bottle lense glasses, emaciated face , etc.

I knew she would approach sooner or later. She wouldn't stop staring. As i was working on the rear deltoid machine. there she was...

I had my earplugs in, and she stood right in the path of the backward arc motion.

I pulled out my ear plugs, and said: "Ma'am, you're in the way."

She looked at me and said: "I just wanted to ask you something."

folks, i've been doing this for a while, and it has gotten to the point that i no longer care what a person has to ask me. Nothing should come between me and my workouts.

I just said: "Ma'am, this is my time. and i don't talk to people in gyms especially in the middle of a set."

Her eyes narrowed, her lips curled and her face transformed into a cabbage patch doll.

and she HISSED!!

*"I just wanted to ask you a QUESSSSSSSSSSTion!"*

"well too bad, go ask some body else, you're interrupting my workout."

She "hmphed" and walked away, which was great. If she would have come back i think i might have knocked her in the old snot locker.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> You should try either Kale chips or sweet potato crackers/chips.


are these high in protein? that's the attraction to the protein chips.

great for diabetics.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Those are good dimension of the soul to have, Introvert is just a defense mechanism cause society is screwed up, And you know it, So your dimension say be quiet to protect your self from harm.
> 
> The thing is we think it is not normal, But what influences the norm? Maybe not the normal is what were experiencing from society it self, So we protect are self to maintain are normalness instead of being unnormal like them.
> 
> We come into this world, It isn't the world that was create for us, It was the one that we made and we made it an evil place, So are bodies, hearts and minds may see something, But it may not register as anything abnormal with the picture,But something is wrong with the picture.
> 
> So we stay closed instead of opening.


thanks, GotAnxiety.:yes


----------



## kiirby

I fell off the hyperextension stand today and landed really hard on my face. There were loads of people there. I got a nosebleed.

Going to join a different gym.


----------



## probably offline

My stomach is flatter than what it's been in years. <3


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> My stomach is flatter than what it's been in years. <3


Pics?

(sorry :hide)


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> Pics?
> 
> (sorry :hide)


----------



## TicklemeRingo

^
Oooh! Suit you madam!


----------



## Owl-99

probably offline said:


>


She is one scary butch *****!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

'Roids, baby 'Roids.

You know you've gone too far when a female has muscles in her breath.

seeing obvious delineation where the pecs stop and the implants pop up.

and of course, hiding that "package" in the posing trunks. 

Been doing this way to long to ignore the obvious..

:blank


----------



## GotAnxiety

probably offline said:


>


I always wanted a girlfriend that could bench press a car!


----------



## kiirby

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Been doing this way to long to ignore the obvious..


Doing what. Overanalysing pictures of female bodybuilders?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

kiirby said:


> Doing what. Overanalysing pictures of female bodybuilders?


nope.

that's not even an analysis - let alone an *over* analysis.. that was just a glance, kiddo..:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

but i have to give her "props"..

when you're competing, you get 2 points for each boob.

I'm not kidding. if they are "natural" which is rare but possible, the judges add an extra point or points depending on whose on the panel..

Last competition? I received 4 points for the "natural" pecs..

that's probably the only time i could thanked my mom for her genetics.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

back at it tonight!

the last time i worked on the heavy bag, it won.:blank

I was on call last night.. So grateful they called me in at 10:30 p.m.

that gave me enough time to get on the treadmill..


----------



## Vic Damone Jr

These things are pure evil.










The box I ordered (peanut butter white chocolate heaven) showed up last night, and all 12 bars are already gone. So good.


----------



## cmed

There's not many things that will make me cut my cardio session short. Someone with B.O. getting on the treadmill next to me is one of them though.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Vic Damone Jr said:


> These things are pure evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box I ordered (peanut butter white chocolate heaven) showed up last night, and all 12 bars are already gone. So good.


did you share them? Those things are 308 calories each!!


----------



## Vic Damone Jr

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> *did you share them?* Those things are 308 calories each!!


Indeed. Two went to my thighs, two went to my breasts, and eight went to my stomach. :lol

I only now noticed that there's a "WARNING: HIGHLY ADDICTIVE!" sign on the wrapper. Boy, they weren't kidding. I wish I would have saw that earlier; I could have prepared myself. Haha.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i saw the warning on bodybuilding.com..:um

no one has rated them yet? but i'll heed it, and eat them in moderation. (i hope)... 

just ordered a box.

and no, i'm not sharing either..:lol


----------



## cmed

Was so not feeling it this morning. Neither was my tweaked shoulder. I may have to take a week off for it to heal completely.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> Was so not feeling it this morning. Neither was my tweaked shoulder. I may have to take a week off for it to heal completely.


I have knee pain. My left knee feels like a tendon is swollen. Maybe I hyper extended, maybe not.

Then, this is this itch on the ball of my right foot. I thought it was athlete's foot - but my feet are the only feet I am around, literally (thanks SA!). The itch doesn't go away much when I use spray. It's been two days. I think I will get a new bottle just in case.

.....it doesn't spread or even look like athlete's foot! It just itches like skin is worn off or something.

I hate these little attacks to try and derail me! grrrrr

I don't have much BO, CMed, so that isn't me :lol


----------



## cmed

millenniumman75 said:


> I have knee pain. My left knee feels like a tendon is swollen. Maybe I hyper extended, maybe not.


It might just be stiff muscles and tendons. Get a foam roller. It'll loosen everything up.

I had runner's knee really bad a couple of years ago. Had to wear a knee brace for a couple of weeks. I found out about foam rolling when I was Googling sh-t and the day after I started everything was fine again.

Also, it might be because of your technique. I switched to forefoot running (as opposed to heel striking) and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> It might just be stiff muscles and tendons. Get a foam roller. It'll loosen everything up.
> 
> I had runner's knee really bad a couple of years ago. Had to wear a knee brace for a couple of weeks. I found out about foam rolling when I was Googling sh-t and the day after I started everything was fine again.
> 
> Also, it might be because of your technique. I switched to forefoot running (as opposed to heel striking) and haven't had any problems since.


It's probably stiffness - I am getting closer to 40 every day, CMed.
....but that will be FORTY AND FABULOUS, mind you!

It's also weather adjustment. I seem to be more susceptible to injuries in the spring in the first real warmup spell. This time, it's not a pulled/cramped hamstring. I am not used to running in 70F weather yet, believe it or not.

I may need the foam roller, too - "but it creates a tan line" :lol.


----------



## Vic Damone Jr

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i saw the warning on bodybuilding.com..:um
> 
> no one has rated them yet? but i'll heed it, and eat them in moderation. (i hope)...
> 
> just ordered a box.
> 
> and no, i'm not sharing either..:lol


Haha. Well, I hope you enjoy them almost (but not quite) as much as I did. If not, you can send them to me and I'll make sure they're properly disposed of. :b


----------



## GotAnxiety

probably offline said:


>


I was also gonna say, If my girlfriend looked like that!, I wouldn't need to worry about bullies or people calling me names, Because my tarzen like behemoth of a girl friend would appear out of no where, And tackle them to the ground and she will have the female invincibility shield excuse, So they can't fight her back LOL.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Leg day!! W00t!~, Was suppose to that something like 3 days Ago~

Can't wait!, I'm working on developing quite a few interesting things, 

One is, That I can talked about, Is the idea that I had a while ago, With making a weighted vest, Or making heavy weights, So I can do an at home heavy workout, So, This will be an investment, I already got one bag, That can hold like 100lb worth the food, So I'm going get another one, Then you buy cheap dry food you can eat and use the weight from the food to fill the bag up, So I want to aim for 2x70 pound bags,

The other idea, Is a diet called the god diet, Although I don't really want talk about that now, As I'm just trialing it out now, It super cheap, Ingredients are inter changeable and replaceable, It operates under the principle of a few diets combine,


----------



## GotAnxiety

When guys are jerking off and looking at you in the shower, Or pooping an massive erection well looking, At you the shower is, My major pet peps in the gym, 

At the moment,


----------



## Noca

GotAnxiety said:


> When guys are jerking off and looking at you in the shower, Or pooping an massive erection well looking, At you the shower is, My major pet peps in the gym,
> 
> At the moment,


People actually do that?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> People actually do that?


yes, they do, Noca.

that's why i stopped dressing in the locker rooms. i go straight to the bathroom stalls.

there have female janitors who brought have over their coworkers while i was dressing, and watched me get dressed for my workout. I didn't know this until one of them told me. After that? straight to the bathroom stalls. She didn't see any harm in "appreciating something beautiful".. i actually i do - especially if i'm not getting paid for being a 'showgirl'..

Several occasions, i've had ladies, come up and try to touch/caress, while they have absolutely no clothes on. Or they will watch at a distance, while rubbing themselves.

One oriental female, i distinctly remember had a snack pack of Cheezits. She opened it up, sat down on a bench directly across from me, and tried watching my back side - like i was a "movie" or something. I kid you not.

Home girl, pulled up her bench, opened her Cheezits, and sat there stone cold munching while i was getting dressed. I didn't realize it until i turned around, and there she was.

Many females do this, quite openly. I was told, i should be proud of my body, etc., I am, and definitely was when i was competing. But seriously?

Got Anxiety is not lying about the guys either, i'm sure. Many a guy has told me quite a few locker room tales. At first, i was shocked at hearing "guys" doing that??.. but not anymore...

Another place, it gets really hot and heavy? is the sauna area.

:blank


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> yes, they do, Noca.
> 
> that's why i stopped dressing in the locker rooms. i go straight to the bathroom stalls.
> 
> there have female janitors who brought over their buddies while i was dressing, and watch me get dressed for my workout.
> 
> Several occasions, i've had ladies, come up and try to touch/caress, and they have absolutely no clothes on.
> 
> One oriental female, i distinctly remember had a snack pack of Cheezits. She opened it up, sat down on a bench directly across from me, and tried watching my back side - like i was a "movie" or something. I kid you not.
> 
> Home girl, pulled up her bench, opened her Cheezits, and sat there stone cold munching while i was getting dressed. I didn't realize it until i turned around, and there she was.
> 
> Many females do this, quite openly. I was told, i should be proud of my body, etc., I am, and definitely was when i was competing. But seriously?
> 
> Anxiety is not lying about the guys either, i'm sure. Many a guy has told me quite a few locker room tales. At first, i was shocked at hearing "guys" doing that??.. but not anymore...
> 
> Another place, it gets really hot and heavy is the sauna area.
> 
> :blank


I think changing in a dirty washroom stall would be worse. I'd probably have a panic attack if my feet had to touch the disgusting floor. The showers at my gym are individual stalls, but I've never seen anyone jerking off to others while they are changing. That is weird. I certainly didn't know women did this do each other.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Noca said:


> People actually do that?


Yeah, They totally, Do! This guy was like muslim, And I just recently turned like christian, And cause that kind of purity of christ is real attactive to muslims, Or any body! This guy had like 9-10 inch penis, I was like WTF

Skinny, And looking at me with this derange look in his eye, And a massive hard on ,LOL

It wasn't the first time, Haha, Cute, But disturbing hehe


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> yes, they do, Noca.
> 
> that's why i stopped dressing in the locker rooms. i go straight to the bathroom stalls.
> 
> there have female janitors who brought have over their coworkers while i was dressing, and watched me get dressed for my workout. I didn't know this until one of them told me. After that? straight to the bathroom stalls. She didn't see any harm in "appreciating something beautiful".. i actually i do - especially if i'm not getting paid for being a 'showgirl'..
> 
> Several occasions, i've had ladies, come up and try to touch/caress, while they have absolutely no clothes on. Or they will watch at a distance, while rubbing themselves.
> 
> One oriental female, i distinctly remember had a snack pack of Cheezits. She opened it up, sat down on a bench directly across from me, and tried watching my back side - like i was a "movie" or something. I kid you not.
> 
> Home girl, pulled up her bench, opened her Cheezits, and sat there stone cold munching while i was getting dressed. I didn't realize it until i turned around, and there she was.
> 
> Many females do this, quite openly. I was told, i should be proud of my body, etc., I am, and definitely was when i was competing. But seriously?
> 
> Got Anxiety is not lying about the guys either, i'm sure. Many a guy has told me quite a few locker room tales. At first, i was shocked at hearing "guys" doing that??.. but not anymore...
> 
> Another place, it gets really hot and heavy? is the sauna area.
> 
> :blank


Whats the low down, On the female locker room?

You girls have masterbation sex parties in there?

No, This other time, This guy had a penis so big, Every vein in his penis, Was like as big a pinky finger, For real, His penis was so big, I don't think it would of been possible for a girl to have sex with him, It would be like giving child birth, Although, It might be possible, Who knows!


----------



## GotAnxiety

I pulled a Mcdonalds Junior chicken out of my locker, After finishing my leg workout yesterday, 

That felt pretty badass,


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> I think changing in a dirty washroom stall would be worse. I'd probably have a panic attack if my feet had to touch the disgusting floor. The showers at my gym are individual stalls, but I've never seen anyone jerking off to others while they are changing. That is weird. I certainly didn't know women did this do each other.


Noca, you're silly:lol

the bathroom stalls in many of the gyms that i go to, (mostly high end, or upscale), are just fine.

there WERE some places that were so filthy, it wouldn't have mattered whether you changed in the bathroom stalls, or on the benches. I would do the stalls anyway due to the outright staring, or being approached.

Females are bold in those locker rooms. Many of them gather in cliques or individually "size up the competition". it's just like high school in some places.

the worst of the lot are oriental females. Highly competitive, highly insecure, status seeking and extremely jealous. Specifically when it comes to boobs.

I've had 3 separate incidents where the really fit ones (oriental) would come across the locker room and ask to see if my boobs were "real". They are so pissed to see a ripped female that's naturally top heavy. yes, it's rare, but it happens.

Many females in the fitness arena are thinking the same thing when they see large mammories and a small waist - but they don't say it out loud - let alone come up and ask to touch them.

One of them didn't even bother to ask - she just tried to grab - and got her hand slapped.:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Whats the low down, On the female locker room?
> 
> *You girls have masterbation sex parties in there?*
> 
> No, This other time, This guy had a penis so big, Every vein in his penis, Was like as big a pinky finger, For real, His penis was so big, I don't think it would of been possible for a girl to have sex with him, It would be like giving child birth, Although, It might be possible, Who knows!


hell, they probably do in some of the steam rooms. Well, one of the managers at the gym that i just left said it happens all the time. :um

Hey Anxiety,

Being in the medical field, you'll find out there are plenty of women that can easily accommodate guys like that - with room to spare. Especially after having several kids.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Vic Damone Jr said:


> Haha. Well, I hope you enjoy them almost (but not quite) as much as I did. If not, you can send them to me and I'll make sure they're properly disposed of. :b


I've received them. I can see why it was so easy to eat them in one shot!:um

there's no way that i would have guessed these bars are 308 calories each just by eating them. They are very light and crispy like those "Figurine" bars they used to sell to dieters, but tastier.

I like them a lot. Thanks Vic for sharing this. I ordered another box.. 

_I ummmm and going to share those with some of the people at work - yeah, people at work...*cough*

:lol

_


----------



## Noca

failoutboy said:


> I hate it when I'm shaving my balls in the gym shower and the water level rises and spills over the lip of the shower because of the hair clogging the drain. It is especially awkward when there are other people in the shower and they start wondering why the water is getting so high LOL!


You shave your balls in the public gym shower?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

four times..

FOUR TIMES i've been approached during my work out.:blank.. it's that time of the month.. and my pheromones must be off the damn chain.

i keep telling females.. it's not how you look - it's your hormones. 

these f***ers got a whiff, and got pretty aggressive.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

good ol' *PLANET FITNESS..

Pizza and Bagel night!! woooo hoooo!!!

*


----------



## Noca

I hate screwing up on my last set of bench for the day, and wasting all my energy. I get greedy, and should have gone up by 5 lbs instead 15 from my previous set.



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> good ol' *PLANET FITNESS..
> 
> Pizza and Bagel night!! woooo hoooo!!!
> 
> *


Were you approached by pizza bagel eating dude 4 times in a row? haha


----------



## GotAnxiety

^^LOL


----------



## cmed

I love how sodium makes my veins bulge. I should start eating salt packets before the gym just for dat sick pump.


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> I love how sodium makes my veins bulge. I should start eating salt packets before the gym just for dat sick pump.


My Androgel makes my veins all bulge too.


----------



## bottleofblues

I do bikram yoga and every part of me is more flexible now than when I started 4 years ago except my hamstrings. They've barely changed at all, its weird.


----------



## Noca

bottleofblues said:


> I do bikram yoga and every part of me is more flexible now than when I started 4 years ago except my hamstrings. They've barely changed at all, its weird.


My Hamstrings don't change much either =o


----------



## Larry F

bottleofblues said:


> I do bikram yoga and every part of me is more flexible now than when I started 4 years ago except my hamstrings. They've barely changed at all, its weird.


Try reverse leg curls on the stack weight machine.
Do 10 sets of 10 reps.
Start at a weight slightly lower than your easiest, add 5kg to each increasing set until you hit your hardest set (usually the 5th-6th set).
Then move back down again, taking off 5kg until you are back at your starting point.

Another exercise using the same machine is to perform 'failure' sets.
Six sets, a moderately heavy weight, do reps until your hams feel the burn or the pump.

These two exercises will quickly add muscle to your hamstrings.


----------



## Noca

Larry F said:


> Try reverse leg curls on the stack weight machine.
> Do 10 sets of 10 reps.
> Start at a weight slightly lower than your easiest, add 5kg to each increasing set until you hit your hardest set (usually the 5th-6th set).
> Then move back down again, taking off 5kg until you are back at your starting point.
> 
> Another exercise using the same machine is to perform 'failure' sets.
> Six sets, a moderately heavy weight, do reps until your hams feel the burn or the pump.
> 
> These two exercises will quickly add muscle to your hamstrings.


What does that have to do with hamstring flexibility?


----------



## Larry F

Noca said:


> What does that have to do with hamstring flexibility?


Only trying to help here, bud :what:


----------



## Noca

Larry F said:


> Only trying to help here, bud :what:


Ah he was just talking about flexibility that's all.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

it's the females that have an as** about 2 axe handles wide, that sit around at work talking about getting on a diet, or "i need to work out"...

then feel free to get up off of your well-fed behind and do this much needed deed.


----------



## GotAnxiety

^^, Just talking about working out is their workout!!

Oh, Man, Did I see some nice butts, At the gym the other day, Butts of glory, 

God sure has made some women, Very very bountiful in that area!

Although, The human condition is very dysphoric, Its good know some are blessed,


----------



## bottleofblues

Larry F said:


> Try reverse leg curls on the stack weight machine.
> Do 10 sets of 10 reps.
> Start at a weight slightly lower than your easiest, add 5kg to each increasing set until you hit your hardest set (usually the 5th-6th set).
> Then move back down again, taking off 5kg until you are back at your starting point.
> 
> Another exercise using the same machine is to perform 'failure' sets.
> Six sets, a moderately heavy weight, do reps until your hams feel the burn or the pump.
> 
> These two exercises will quickly add muscle to your hamstrings.


Appreciate the advice, but flexibility is different to building muscle. Apparently some of the fittest strongest bodybuilders can come into yoga and find they're really bad at it, its like cardio is to strength its a completely different type of workout.
I wonder if my hammies will ever progress much.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

interesting..

there's a gym a few miles away that's part of the franchise i go to. Apparently, the majority of the people that go there are mexicans.

I googled the place and was not surprised to read that several non-mexicans are literally "run out" of that gym. Some of them specifically females are leaving there in tears.

They aren't being bullied, i don't think. I believe it's because they are intimidated by not knowing the language, and of course the "us against them" or "gang" mentality.

I have 14 days on my membership. Afterwards i can go anywhere in the franchise.

I'd like to go check this place out. I've always had to put up with this silliness in California, especially, I never backed down from them, and did my own thing. Because of this, they've usually wanted me to be "part of their gang"..

this is not only with Hispanics, but the "white-guy" cliques, the "black-guy" cliques, any one who's in cliques in a gym.

White guys are the worst. Specifically,* affluent white guys*. To be *rich* and rejected? they don't handle it well. I had a bunch of them attempt to throw eggs at me one night - because i didn't give them the attention they wanted.

they were so scared they missed the target (me). I went right back to that gym every day just to show them i would not back down. They left me alone.

This facility looks a lot larger than the place i usually go to, and i'd like to check it out.

and i sure as hell am not walking from a gym 'in tears' because a bunch of ding-a-lings want to be territorial, over a gym that's not even theirs. please..


----------



## inerameia

Trying to combine strength training, yoga and high intensity interval training for martial arts


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

i tried it but, just couldn't do it. We went up on a mountain peak yesterday. Made it up in <1 hour, and down in 45 mins.

Tetilla peak, in NM.. the base is soft sand, as you make it closer to the top, it's cactus, and jagged boulders that you have to rock climb.

after sucking in dust, and trying to beat a lightning and thunderstorm back down that mountain at a full run.. i couldn't for the life of me go to the gym at 8:00 a.m. the next morning.


----------



## sirbey

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> okay..
> 
> i tried it but, just couldn't do it. We went up on a mountain peak yesterday. Made it up in <1 hour, and down in 45 mins.
> 
> Tetilla peak, in NM.. the base is soft sand, as you make it closer to the top, it's cactus, and jagged boulders that you have to rock climb.
> 
> after sucking in dust, and trying to beat a lightning and thunderstorm back down that mountain at a full run.. i couldn't for the life of me go to the gym at 8:00 a.m. the next morning.


if you like hiking you should come over here to CO :yes

last big hike i did was pikes peak via barr trail. ascend 7,900 feet in 11.8 miles
took about 12 hours for me to do the full 23.6 miles up and back down. me and my dog were out of commission for a good 3-4 days


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

sirbey said:


> if you like hiking you should come over here to CO :yes
> 
> last big hike i did was pikes peak via barr trail. ascend 7,900 feet in 11.8 miles
> took about 12 hours for me to do the full 23.6 miles up and back down. me and my dog were out of commission for a good 3-4 days


Colorado is killer for hiking. Hang man's lake was the first place i went to for a good morning walk. It just keeps going UUUUUUUP! :lol

I lived there for about 6 months, so yes, you are right. It's a great place.

We also pulled a hike in NM.. Mt. Baldy.. 13,000 ft. The elevation damn near killed us, but we made it. Funny part? When we made the peak, there were a bunch cows, calves and a bull up there just "hanging out"..:blank

(How the hell they got up there is still beyond me.)..

Actually, you must have been a hiker for quite some time. I couldn't for the life of me pull a hike with that pace. 12 miles up and back? Dude! I would have barely made it up the hill, and called on the cell for someone to 4 wheel drive my as** back down.

You're awesome, and so is your dog!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

dogs are wonderful on hikes.

When we were scaling Mt. Baldy, several dogs would come over at certain times and just sit down next to me, or walk right alongside of me during the hike.

We were sitting at a stream, and someone's dog ran and jumped right in it. Splashed me, and i laughed. The dog seemed to really enjoy it as well. He was actually very well-mannered. When he wanted to shake off the water? He walked several feet downstream, then did it. He hung out with us for a while, until it's master's came, then left. 

my SO says i'm a dog-whisperer. To be honest? I think the dogs knew i was ready to die on foot, and just tried to be sympathetic - or give me a good send off.


----------



## cmed

I will never understand why it took me so long to realize how incredible decline bench presses are.


----------



## coolbeans

I dread going to the gym because I always feel like I'm being watched...and HATE when people try to talk to me! sometimes I want to be invisible.


----------



## calichick

Project Gain 5 pounds in 10 days before vacation is underway.

Had double breakfast and dinner portions today and starting back up upper body core 5x a week.


----------



## sirbey

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Colorado is killer for hiking. Hang man's lake was the first place i went to for a good morning walk. It just keeps going UUUUUUUP! :lol


yeah ive heard of hang mans lake but never went before....guess i know what ill be doing this weekend:yes


----------



## mjkittredge

Didn't realize I needed over 200 grams of protein a day to grow. No wonder I wasn't getting much in the way of results


----------



## sirbey

mjkittredge said:


> Didn't realize I needed over 200 grams of protein a day to grow. No wonder I wasn't getting much in the way of results


dont forget the 3000 plus calories and 150+ carbs!


----------



## cmed

My posture has improved a great deal over the past few weeks, ever since I started the thoracic extension stretches with the foam roller. I can feel my spine wanting to go back into the position it was meant to be in. Feels great.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well,

i did the other place where the mexicans were running the non-mexican clients out.

i don't see how this can happen, really.. But then again, i'm not afraid of other cultures.

The owner was a nice enough guy. 

I actually found the place disappointing, to be honest. There was hardly any equipment. No bench press, nor lat pull downs. The area for chin ups was so low, you have to bend your knees. No place for tricep dips. 

He tried to give the place a crowded look by having the equipment close together. 

Definitely made for those who just want to "get in shape".. but not for the more advanced types.

He could see i was disappointed. the poor guy was watching me from behind the office window. 

The bathrooms/changing rooms were immaculate. 

Overrall, i don't see what all the territorialism is all about. :blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay.. 
What is up with the personal trainers?

This is not the first time i've seen this, but it's much more prevalent in the Southwest than i've seen in many areas of the U.S.

the so-called personal trainer comes in for an hour with their client. the trainer sits back with their coffee/latte and yacks throughout the whole session of one hour. The client, of course is yacking as well, and barely does one or two sets of an exercise.

I'd say 2 mins. out of that whole hour that they're paying for is spent working out.

that's $75 - $150.00 an hour they are charging just to have someone to talk to .. Hell, i can do that, and charge extra for the latte..

what a rip off..


----------



## cmed

Isometric cable crossover warmup. Holy burning chest, Batman. 

Beast mode activated. Roar. I guess.


----------



## juvy

Diet. Eat as low fat as possible. Twice a week in a gym


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

man, riding a motorcycle is a pain when you have to go from work to the gym.

I have to change out of my scrubs into 1/2 the gym gear.. then when i get into the gym, change into the REST of my gym gear. It's just not cool to ride your bike in yoga pants. Road Rash is killer..


----------



## WhatBITW

Haven't been to the gym in a week. Got bored of my old program and haven't got round to finding something new nor a decent diet yet.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> man, riding a motorcycle is a pain when you have to go from work to the gym.
> 
> I have to change out of my scrubs into 1/2 the gym gear.. then when i get into the gym, change into the REST of my gym gear. It's just not cool to ride your bike in yoga pants. Road Rash is killer..


That pretty bad a**, A chick biker that works out!,


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yeah, Lately I've been hitting the gym on the daily, 40-60 minutes quick surgical strikes with 2 different works outs for each group, Twice a week

Although the stream room been killing me lately, I need to take a break, I've depleted my salt and potassium, To much and got a massive frigging head ache, 

Today is butt day, I don't wanna miss that lol

But, I do feel kind of sick today, Its raining out side, Waahh!!!


----------



## misterakbar

Working out is fun. I do it a lot, I like achieving goals, but when my muscles shrink I feel bad again lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Hey Anxiety.

As long as you are mexican? the people in mexico/new mexico will think very highly of you for riding a motorcycle.

But if you are non-mexican? specifically the females will try to ignore you, or pretend they don't see you on a bike.

Oh, yes, they notice when i walk into the gym.. i get stared at the moment i walk through the door, but the moment i look back at them? they look away quickly.

If you are a mexican female and you ride up on a scooter or a tiny motorcycle, let's say a Honda rebel #150, they will come running up to the female as if she came riding up on a damn Gold Wing or a Harley.

But let a non-mexican ride up on a large bike? they pretend they don't see me or i get the notorious "*stank eye".*

The guys here get kind of "weirded out" as well... Only a few at work are proud that i ride a bike. The rest of them see me walking down the hall and try avoiding me if i'm wearing my leather jacket and carrying a helmet.

These are the ones that don't ride a motorcycle..

I guess they feel ashamed because they can't ride, and a "girl" can?


----------



## GotAnxiety

You must be all gangster out, Working at a hospital riding a motorcycle roling to the gym,


----------



## GotAnxiety

Back and bicep /w shoulder Day, Its one of my routines, I'm allowed to workout alittle longer, Just because pulling seems to be alot easier,


----------



## Citrine

Need to really get back into a regular exercise routine again. Been really slacking these past months. I feel like I've gotten quite a bit weaker after working out again today. Should take advantage of it now while I still have free access to the gym at college.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i had "one of those" kind of work outs today.

the kind where you barely drag yourself into the place, then barely drag yourself out..

i don't know why i do that, but i figured if i could just go through the motions - then it's better than not showing up at all.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i had "one of those" kind of work outs today.
> 
> the kind where you barely drag yourself into the place, then barely drag yourself out..
> 
> i don't know why i do that, but i figured if i could just go through the motions - then it's better than not showing up at all.


How you manage to even make it through the front door when you work 12 hours shifts is puzzling to me, let alone work out.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> How you manage to even make it through the front door when you work 12 hours shifts is puzzling to me, let alone work out.


Pre-Jym, Noca.. Pre-Jym.. i keep mentioning it on this forum.. It's great stuff! :yes Right before a work out.

If you work in hospitals? you'll definitely work long hours. Adrenalin is your best friend. You HAVE to be on your toes, alert and focused. If you "miss" something in imaging - you'll never hear the end of it - and it most cases - it could mean losing your license.

But yesterday? i didn't take it. I had my morning vitamins and cereal, and felt kind of bloated afterwards. Thus, i didn't take the PreJym..

I have "one of those" workouts - even with the Pre-Jym on board occasionally. This is basically when i push myself too hard. Or if the diabetes is getting the best of me - and haven't eaten enough..

Another motivator? *GUILT!!!:um

*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

There's also this postcard i was given by bodybuilding.com

It has a person who's doing dumb bell curls on it.

The Logo states: *If you're tired of starting over - then stop giving up..

*I hate "starting" anything when i know i have no excuse for quitting in the first place.. Thus, i think that's where the "guilt" comes in..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

tennis.

we went to Big 5 Sporting Goods, bought some cheap raquets, and decided to play tennis.

Well, i guess that's why Professionals are definitely pro's.

It's more than just "swatting" the ball. It's the serve, the grip, the back hand, the spin, and the hustle.

Roger Federer, Nadahl, Sampras, Serena, Venus, make it look really easy.

After i was out in the afternoon sun for over an hour, just volleying the ball-i was drenched in sweat.

How anyone can get fat playing tennis is beyond my comprehension. I'm sure they do in the off-season.. even then, i'm sure they would be conditioning themselves with running, and sprinting, right???


----------



## WhatBITW

Went and did what ended up being a half assed attempt at a 5x5 routine this evening because the gym was so packed. 

And serious gripe that's starting to get to me: People deadlifting right in front of the squat rack. Today there was this guy so close to it you couldn't even enter.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

selfies...

in the gym..

the guy at the front desk is watching you do this, and amazingly turns a blind eye, even though they post rules stating: *"No cell phones, cameras or video equipment in the gym"*

why wait until you get in the gym pull up your tank top (that is barely covering your implants), then pull down your yoga pants to do this - in front of everyone??

when you can easily have done this in the bathroom - or at your house??

plus, you're blocking my way to get to the dumb bells by standing in front of the rack??

:blank


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Pre-Jym, Noca.. Pre-Jym.. i keep mentioning it on this forum.. It's great stuff! :yes Right before a work out.
> 
> If you work in hospitals? you'll definitely work long hours. Adrenalin is your best friend. You HAVE to be on your toes, alert and focused. If you "miss" something in imaging - you'll never hear the end of it - and it most cases - it could mean losing your license.
> 
> But yesterday? i didn't take it. I had my morning vitamins and cereal, and felt kind of bloated afterwards. Thus, i didn't take the PreJym..
> 
> I have "one of those" workouts - even with the Pre-Jym on board occasionally. This is basically when i push myself too hard. Or if the diabetes is getting the best of me - and haven't eaten enough..
> 
> Another motivator? *GUILT!!!:um
> 
> *


I have plenty of motivation to work out, I don't give myself a choice for that. My energy is what is the problem. It is so inconsistent. Somedays I feel really pumped and can do a huge workout, and there are plenty where I feel like a deflated balloon.

I will give this pre-jym a try, if I can find where to buy it. I've been googling it and I don't think it ships to Canada. I assume Canada has banned some particular ingredient in it, bleh.


----------



## kiirby

I went up to the front desk to get a towel since I'd forgotten mine and a cute girl was there and I had prepared in my head to say 'hello!' but then she said 'hiya!' and so I said 'hiyo!' and it was awful and I have to switch gym.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> I have plenty of motivation to work out, I don't give myself a choice for that. My energy is what is the problem. It is so inconsistent. Somedays I feel really pumped and can do a huge workout, and there are plenty where I feel like a deflated balloon.
> 
> I will give this pre-jym a try, if I can find where to buy it. I've been googling it and I don't think it ships to Canada. I assume Canada has banned some particular ingredient in it, bleh.


bodybuilding.com. The guy who invented it works for them, or used to, anyway. They ship anywhere as far as i know.

What's mainly in Pre-Jym is not what a lot of follks expect. It's mostly made for gym recovery - Branch Chain Amino Acids.

the stimulant in it, actually what i call "window dressing" caffeine? But it doesn't give me the jitters, and works to "prolong" the work out.

I have a major sensitivity to caffeine - thus, this is the only "stim" that works. I only take 1/2 of the recommended dosage.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> bodybuilding.com. The guy who invented it works for them, or used to, anyway. They ship anywhere as far as i know.
> 
> What's mainly in Pre-Jym is not what a lot of follks expect. It's mostly made for gym recovery - Branch Chain Amino Acids.
> 
> the stimulant in it, actually what i call "window dressing" caffeine? But it doesn't give me the jitters, and works to "prolong" the work out.
> 
> I have a major sensitivity to caffeine - thus, this is the only "stim" that works. I only take 1/2 of the recommended dosage.


They don't ship to Canada =/


----------



## GotAnxiety

Oh, Man I hate it when someone sits on a machine for 15 minutes, Then waits to do every set, Like get off your butt, Quit playing with your mp3 player and do a circuit,

There is like 30 other machines you can use during your rest period,

Jeez,


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> bodybuilding.com. The guy who invented it works for them, or used to, anyway. They ship anywhere as far as i know.
> 
> What's mainly in Pre-Jym is not what a lot of follks expect. It's mostly made for gym recovery - Branch Chain Amino Acids.


Does that Pre-jym give ya a good pump?

How much did ya pay for that one?

Yeah, a little bit of BBCA and Creatine with Betaine can go a long ways, W/ some Caffeine


----------



## Noca

GotAnxiety said:


> Oh, Man I hate it when someone sits on a machine for 15 minutes, Then waits to do every set, Like get off your butt, Quit playing with your mp3 player and do a circuit,
> 
> There is like 30 other machines you can use during your rest period,
> 
> Jeez,


Cant you ask to use the machine inbetween their sets?


----------



## GotAnxiety

Noca said:


> Cant you ask to use the machine inbetween their sets?


Sometimes, Mostly I sit in the machine that's beside them and stare them down right in the their eyes.

They should know better then to be sitting on my machine when it my time to use it!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Does that Pre-jym give ya a good pump?
> 
> How much did ya pay for that one?
> 
> Yeah, a little bit of BBCA and Creatine with Betaine can go a long ways, W/ some Caffeine


it doesn't give you "pump", but if you're really tired, it kicks in. Prolongs your workouts, and the BCAA's help with muscle repair afterwards.

No soreness after heavy days.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yeah I was looking at something similar at the store today, Going for 40-50 ish,

To rich for my blood, At the moment About 150mg of caffeine a serving, It would be interesting just to take a quarter of the amount to see if it would have any effect,

I still got some Purple-k Creatine lying around, I'm not to big into that cause it makes you stronger and bigger then you shrink when you come off,


----------



## Noca

GotAnxiety said:


> Yeah I was looking at something similar at the store today, Going for 40-50 ish,
> 
> To rich for my blood, At the moment About 150mg of caffeine a serving, It would be interesting just to take a quarter of the amount to see if it would have any effect,
> 
> I still got some Purple-k Creatine lying around, I'm not to big into that cause it makes you stronger and bigger then you shrink when you come off,


Tell me what you find as a fellow Canadian, and maybe ill pick up some.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Noca said:


> Tell me what you find as a fellow Canadian, and maybe ill pick up some.


I went back to the store just get the name for you! So feel special hehe ;p

I'm into the brown rice protein powder now, Its very high in iron,

Super-Pump 3.0

http://ca.bodybuilding.com/store/gaspari-nutrition/superpump-30.html?&_requestid=83949

Pre-Jym

http://ca.bodybuilding.com/store/jym/pre-jym.html?_requestid=84251

It appears Pre-jym has more drugs, or ingredients in it,

Citrulline Malate	6 g in Pre jym!! That insane, Geez Mexico gets all the best supplements


----------



## Noca

GotAnxiety said:


> I went back to the store just get the name for you! So feel special hehe ;p
> 
> I'm into the brown rice protein powder now, Its very high in iron,
> 
> Super-Pump 3.0
> 
> http://ca.bodybuilding.com/store/gaspari-nutrition/superpump-30.html?&_requestid=83949
> 
> Pre-Jym
> 
> http://ca.bodybuilding.com/store/jym/pre-jym.html?_requestid=84251
> 
> It appears Pre-jym has more drugs, or ingredients in it,
> 
> Citrulline Malate	6 g in Pre jym!! That insane, Geez Mexico gets all the best supplements


Thanks! You ordered Pre-jym from Canada? It says its "currently unavailable" which usually means "banned".


----------



## GotAnxiety

Noca said:


> Thanks! You ordered Pre-jym from Canada? It says its "currently unavailable" which usually means "banned".


Nope, I'm gonna stay away from workout supplements, I put my faith in myself,

Although Pre-jym looks better then Super-Pump, It has the correct balance of BBCA, I don't think I'd bother with either, Just because the hype the supplement companies try to generate, Maybe its banned in Canada cause it has some steroids in it or something ;p


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

just shopped for it here in the U.S., sure enough, it's "currently unavailable". It does have this area that gives you the option to have them email you when it becomes available again.

I don't think it's banned, i think they're just "out of stock"..

at least i'm hoping that's the case..:blank


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> just shopped for it here in the U.S., sure enough, it's "currently unavailable". It does have this area that gives you the option to have them email you when it becomes available again.
> 
> I don't think it's banned, i think they're just "out of stock"..
> 
> at least i'm hoping that's the case..:blank


phew!


----------



## cmed

Trying to learn muscle ups. I have the strength to do it. I can already do pullups for 10+ reps with ease, I just can't get the whole motion of it figured out. Gonna take some practice.


----------



## probably offline

Middle of the night->felt like ****-> thought: "screw it, I'll work out anyway"->feels better

but now I have to shower :<


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

time for the dreadmill..

oh, how i hate that dreadmill.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

why do people stare in the gym?

why do people stare in the gym?

why do people have to stare in the gym?

why do people stare in the gym?

WHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY???????


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I felt this delicious chill of revenge when i was working out in a "*high-end"* gym.

I was doing T-bar rows, and because people were staring at how much weight i was lifting, i would tuck down behind it between sets. I T-bar at least 3 of the #45 lb. plates.

this one old lady who had been staring the moment i had hit the gym, was trying to figure out were i was, so she came back to where i was sitting. It's kind of like a small obstacle course to get to where i was - which means *no one should be in that area unless they are working on the same equipment.*

She finally found me, and "honed in" while trying to get closer. ... Not paying attention to where she was going, (she was staring so damn hard), that she tripped over a foot stand of a piece of equipment, and fell.

it took a while before anyone came to help her. I finished my sets and walked off.

I have no patience for the "privileged".. just hope she didn't try to sue the gym for being nosey.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> why do people stare in the gym?
> 
> why do people stare in the gym?
> 
> why do people have to stare in the gym?
> 
> why do people stare in the gym?
> 
> WHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY???????


Do you wear yoga pants?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Do you wear yoga pants?


i wear yoga pants and tank top? But *OVER* that, i wear a knee-length sweatshirt*. *This is not fun in the summer - but i need the sleeves.

when i take the sweatshirt off? It's automatic -* i wrap it around my waist* - to cover myself below. thus, i'm not showing off my rear-end..

the tank top is decent not low cut at all.

Unfortunately, i'm an ex pro/sports model, which means no matter what i do, people come up to talk, or stare whether i'm covered or not.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

In our gym, there are 2 levels. The top level is aerobic equipment. Elliptical trainers are at the front of the balcony - where people can basically look down into the gym.

i was just sitting on a bicep machine focusing on my next set. Something said "look up" wish i hadn't.

There were 5 people (some of them craning over to their right) looking dead at me..

the moment i stared back at them, they immediately straightened themselves and resumed their aerobics. I was just sitting? and unfortunately, my arms were showing..

but really?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

failoutboy said:


> I rearranged my weight room today and then I ate ice cream.




:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

also Noca,

remember.. i am not "exactly" in the U.S., i'm in Mexico/New Mexico..

You would get the same treatment if you were in India or any foreign place. Whites would stare at you wondering: "What the hell are you doing here??" and of course, the other foreigners would stare because you're in their "territory"..

My SO says it has nothing to do with that.. he thinks it's because of my looks?

long, bushy, curly hair, (stays in pony tail), high cheekbones, dark skin, and of course my physique - which i hide a lot.

I certainly don't see it that way. He's just a sweet guy.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> also Noca,
> 
> remember.. i am not "exactly" in the U.S., i'm in Mexico/New Mexico..
> 
> You would get the same treatment if you were in India or any foreign place. Whites would stare at you wondering: "What the hell are you doing here??" and of course, the other foreigners would stare because you're in their "territory"..
> 
> My SO says it has nothing to do with that.. he thinks it's because of my looks?
> 
> long, bushy, curly hair, (stays in pony tail), high cheekbones, dark skin, and of course my physique - which i hide a lot.
> 
> I certainly don't see it that way. He's just a sweet guy.


It is probably both, but is it really that big of a deal? I mean if they get in the way, I can see how thats annoying, but its not like they are throwing insults are they? I don't know. I just ignore other people at the gym if they give me weird looks or whatever. You can't really control other people, you can only control your reaction to them. It might just be adding unnecessary stress for you to what they are going to do anyway.


----------



## cmed

Been trying new chest exercises. It's been a lagging weakness for too long. I don't remember the last time my chest was this sore. Feels good. Making progress 8)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> It is probably both, but is it really that big of a deal? I mean if they get in the way, I can see how thats annoying, but its not like they are throwing insults are they? I don't know. I just ignore other people at the gym if they give me weird looks or whatever. You can't really control other people, you can only control your reaction to them. It might just be adding unnecessary stress for you to what they are going to do anyway.


yes, they get in the way, Noca.. specifically, the older men or college types. They will literally walk up to me while i am focusing on a work out, or sometimes in the middle of a set. this morning - 3 of them.. each one on a different occasion. trust, there isn't one time i can go into any gym without someone coming up and "wanting to talk".. i don't know them..

Many of them will observe what piece of equipment i'm on? then come over and ask to work in. I'll say "yes" - but go on the very same equipment - right next to it. Some are so aggressive, they will follow you from machine to machine asking to "work-in"..

i get the usual: *TAP* on the shoulder, or wave in the face while i'm listening to my music.

Here are the usual lines:

*"i was just curious, are you a model?"

"I was just curious - how do you work this machine?"

"Are you working out on this machine?"

"I just wanted to say.."

"Wow! i've never seen a girl lift that much"

*No one needs to "throw insults, Noca".. it's an insult to me - when a person with their own agenda interrupts my workout..

This is a place i felt i can vent openly about it.. Noca.. seriously. if you're not witnessing the situation - then you're basically being clueless.

After a while, i wind up establishing myself in the gym as a "b**ch" because i actually* have to get rude.*

You, being a guy? i usually get that kind of response.. yet when that same guy works out in the same gym with me (my Ex and some of the gym rats through out the country), even they learn just how much that i am not lying.

Sorry Noca. I tried rationalizing the situation - just as you have. But the reality doesn't change..NM/Mexico? the retired/privileged americans that come here, as well as the local culture - are either aggressively friendly or aggressively prejudiced. and when either of these types see something* "different"* it's a free-for all.. especially in the bars and in the gyms.

There is a logo for this town: _*"It's the City - Different"..

*_they sure as hell weren't kidding. Come out of Canada sometime, i'll be happy to show you the "difference"..

and i'll bet you $100.00 if i go up to your neck of the woods in a gym? It won't be any different..

I worked out in Quebec. Was approached just as much.. if not more so..

and yes, even Canadians - "get in the way"..


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> yes, they get in the way, Noca.. specifically, the older men or college types. They will literally walk up to me while i am focusing on a work out, or sometimes in the middle of a set. this morning - 3 of them.. each one on a different occasion. trust, there isn't one time i can go into any gym without someone coming up and "wanting to talk".. i don't know them..
> 
> Many of them will observe what piece of equipment i'm on? then come over and ask to work in. I'll say "yes" - but go on the very same equipment - right next to it. Some are so aggressive, they will follow you from machine to machine asking to "work-in"..
> 
> i get the usual: *TAP* on the shoulder, or wave in the face while i'm listening to my music.
> 
> Here are the usual lines:
> 
> *"i was just curious, are you a model?"
> 
> "I was just curious - how do you work this machine?"
> 
> "Are you working out on this machine?"
> 
> "I just wanted to say.."
> 
> "Wow! i've never seen a girl lift that much"
> 
> *No one needs to "throw insults, Noca".. it's an insult to me - when a person with their own agenda interrupts my workout..
> 
> This is a place i felt i can vent openly about it.. Noca.. seriously. if you're not witnessing the situation - then you're basically being clueless.
> 
> After a while, i wind up establishing myself in the gym as a "b**ch" because i actually* have to get rude.*
> 
> You, being a guy? i usually get that kind of response.. yet when that same guy works out in the same gym with me (my Ex and some of the gym rats through out the country), even they learn just how much that i am not lying.
> 
> Sorry Noca. I tried rationalizing the situation - just as you have. But the reality doesn't change..NM/Mexico? the retired/privileged americans that come here, as well as the local culture - are either aggressively friendly or aggressively prejudiced. and when either of these types see something* "different"* it's a free-for all.. especially in the bars and in the gyms.
> 
> There is a logo for this town: _*"It's the City - Different"..
> 
> *_they sure as hell weren't kidding. Come out of Canada sometime, i'll be happy to show you the "difference"..
> 
> and i'll bet you $100.00 if i go up to your neck of the woods in a gym? It won't be any different..
> 
> I worked out in Quebec. Was approached just as much.. if not more so..
> 
> and yes, even Canadians - "get in the way"..


Okay wow, yeah it seems a lot worse than I thought from the way you just described it. Has anything ever worked before to get people to leave you alone? I would get guess dealing with these people gets old really quick. Sorry bout that.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

silly..:kiss


----------



## I Am Not

Whenever I feel the need to exercise, I lie down until it goes away.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

tweeked my knee playing tennis..

better be careful..

had this happen last month playing basketball with no knee wrap.. i paid for that for about a good week.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm hoping against all hope that serena isn't pregnant..

and Tsgona (french tennis player) stated that the reason women lose in tennis is because of their hormones.

Well, he's never won in Wimbledon - so what's his excuse? He's not one of the "Top 4" of tennis - what's his excuse.. 

Serena has won quite a few times in Wimbledon and she's one of the top players in the world.. hmm.. looks like he should start taking hormones..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

"selfies"...

okay, so "selfies" and narcissism - part of some this disease - make you a "fitness model"...

lord, please don't tell me i was that conceited when i was that young..

i couldn't stand talking to folks, let alone being around them even when i was modeling.. let alone getting on the internet and doing crap like that (selfies) to show how proud i was.

Over the years, i threw out all of my old pics from ads, trophies, medals, portfolios.. after a while, you realize, it doesn't mean anything.

you get up, go to work, and stop talking about your glory days. People can tell just by the way i carry myself.. but it's nothing worth re-hashing/living.. it's over..

life goes on..


----------



## drummerboy45

Im one of those people that stares at myself sometimes, like ill admire myself in the mirror lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well,

i took the Power Bar "Goo" this morning before my chest work out..

Maybe i'm just not eating enough.. My bench was a crappy #185 max 2 sets of 6.

For me, that's crappy. In the summer, i just don't eat as much, thus i'm more ripped/leaner, which might be nice if i walked around exposed all the time outside the gym.. but i don't..

I guess when the cooler months come up, i'll probably put on an extra 5 - 10 lbs (the winter body) and lift heavier..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

#215 is my max for bench.. but i'm realizing, that's usually during the winter months..


----------



## cmed

Go heavy on the dumbbell lateral raises, they said. It'll give you big shoulders, they said.

They didn't say anything about it torturing your traps though :sus


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i've heard of the insanity work out.. it's about $144.00 for the extreme dvd set.

well, they have these "insanity work out" personal trainers in this gym that are paid *$45.00* an hour to do an insanity "class"..

So these folks are all in a corner of the gym, with two guys walking around sipping on their lattes, while yelling at (motivating) the "insanity" class students. The "students" are grinning and lapping it up...

these people HAVE to be extroverts...they just HAVE to be..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well,


we had 1 1/2 hours of tennis before the thunderstorms showed up.. had to get off the courts fast - or get struck by lightning.

:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i have a crush on one of our doctors. (he doesn't know it)..

he was working out at the same gym i was.. i left 2 months ago..

He walked up to me today, and said: "i left "S.S" (the gym) about a month and 1/2 ago..

I asked him why... he said: "Something was missing"..

i was so busy, i didn't "get" what he was saying.

Coincidence.. i know it is.. he said he "asked around".. and now we're working out in the same new gym..

my SO thinks he likes me.. i think it's just coincidence.

i figured, it's okay, as long as it's from a distance.. his wife is a lawyer...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

tennis is killing my knees..

but it's such a great game..

and yes.. i've had a "mega crush" on Roger Federer.. (and Pete Sampras)..


----------



## coniconon

I downloaded this app called Sworkit. I did 25 minutes Cardio. It was pretty good


----------



## Noca

I got a new high end bench for my house and a whack load of weights and workout equipment worth well over $1000 for $200 from Kijiji. 

Steps on how to get a killer deal. Step one: Find a rich person Step two: find someone who needs to sell quick Step three: find someone who doesn't know the value of what they are selling.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Noca said:


> I got a new high end bench for my house and a whack load of weights and workout equipment worth well over $1000 for $200 from Kijiji.
> 
> Steps on how to get a killer deal. Step one: Find a rich person Step two: find someone who needs to sell quick Step three: find someone who doesn't know the value of what they are selling.


Damn, nice bargain. Could use some extra weights myself. See if I can't find an ignorant rich person selling this kind of stuff around here somewhere...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> I got a new high end bench for my house and a whack load of weights and workout equipment worth well over $1000 for $200 from Kijiji.
> 
> Steps on how to get a killer deal. Step one: Find a rich person Step two: find someone who needs to sell quick Step three: find someone who doesn't know the value of what they are selling.


do you guys have "Craigslist" in Canada? You get real cheap stuff on there as well.

great points/tips by the way, enjoy those weights.. I take it you're giving up your gym membership?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

that TRX workout looks interesting. folks dangling and working out with these straps that you can tie on a beam.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> do you guys have "Craigslist" in Canada? You get real cheap stuff on there as well.
> 
> great points/tips by the way, enjoy those weights.. I take it you're giving up your gym membership?


I'm not giving up my gym membership, I still go there for leg day for the squat rack and to do some back exercises. Most of my workouts are at home and always have been. I would buy a power rack for my basement, but unfortunately the ceiling height does not have enough clearance for one =/ For example if I try and do a standing overhead press in my basement the weights go through the ceiling lol.

We Canadians use Kijiji instead of Craiglist, both are free online classifieds and basically the same thing.

I find it funny that sports equipment stores will try to make listings on that site of the true value of the items when just one listing over it shows whatever they are selling being sold by some joe schmoe for a fraction of the price lol.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, now you can say you have the "best of both worlds"..

that's pretty cool..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

my work out was for crap today..

i don't even know why i showed up.. I think i over did it on the tennis court the night before.. 

i was very careful with my knees.. I didn't pivot on them as much, plus i had them Ace Bandaged. 

I played for an 1 1/2 hours.. well, i guess that's my answer as to why my workout was so crappy this morning.

plus, i was still fuming over the doctor lying on me at work to save his as**..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

*"Got Anxiety"* is missing in action.. i haven't seen him on the forum for a while?

I hope he's okay..


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> okay..
> 
> *"Got Anxiety"* is missing in action.. i haven't seen him on the forum for a while?
> 
> I hope he's okay..


I think he takes breaks occasionally. He has been on this forum for a long time. His profile said he was on last week.


----------



## cmed

My thoughts exactly when some kid working at the gym tries selling me personal training sessions...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> I think he takes breaks occasionally. He has been on this forum for a long time. His profile said he was on last week.


cool! so he's still around.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

looks like i've really done a number on my right knee. i can hardly stand straight on it, plus, it's swollen. I think i've ruptured a bursa sack, or have a problem with the posterior ligament..

I'll lay off of it for a while, keep icing and elevating.

If it persists, i will wait until i win the lottery, go to NY, have the best surgeon work on it after several "second opinions" .. because i sure as hell am not getting my sh*t worked on down in here in Mexico.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> looks like i've really done a number on my right knee. i can hardly stand straight on it, plus, it's swollen. I think i've ruptured a bursa sack, or have a problem with the posterior ligament..
> 
> I'll lay off of it for a while, keep icing and elevating.
> 
> If it persists, i will wait until i win the lottery, go to NY, have the best surgeon work on it after several "second opinions" .. because i sure as hell am not getting my sh*t worked on down in here in Mexico.












Does this doctor look familiar down there?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

it's Dr. Nick!!!

_"Hi everybody!!!"_

you're not right, Noca!! :lol :lol :lol

some of the techs have pics of this guy "hidden out of sight" of course in the x-ray dept!!


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> okay..
> 
> *"Got Anxiety"* is missing in action.. i haven't seen him on the forum for a while?
> 
> I hope he's okay..


I can't believe someone was concerned about me, Someone that I never met before physically in reality,

*Its heart touching,
*
Yeah, Something bad did happen, Although I did manage to save myself with minimal damage, I went into hell to pull someone out only to circum to the abyss of hell myself,

Only a je will dwell with thee, So I cut my leg out from under me, I felt I betrayed heaven and every angel in the heavens, The rivers ran dry and the earth never got its water replenish supplied,

My brain hemisphere felt like they split down the middle like, I was hexed and cursed and trapped,

Although I did manage to save myself, I'm making July 4th to the August 16th to remember these events,

I got detox and recovered, And perfected my confinement workout theory, And met some cool people along the way, Only human right,

The Calgary stampede just as they used to stampede buffalo off a cliff, This Calgary event ran me off a cleft into an abyss, I won't be partaking in that anymore, Although it was a similar scenario that happen an year ago, This time it was worst,

Sin city, This city turns into in this event for 10 days, The whole city gets flipped, Its easy to get tempted, Although I ripped up my song, I spent all morning taping it back together, LOL

It does show the corruption, That happen, Taping together over 120 ripped up pieces of paper, And selling the coat off my back, Relate to another traumatic event, That happens when memories come back,

Seems like every year, I have a time when I remember something from those times, When it can appear like, I fallen and turn into Lucifer and remove my tooth of wisdom, Then dwell like a beast, As it seems, I got to quit fallen,

Repeating the same mistake, That leads me off that cliff, So I'm making it an holiday next time this stampede comes around to my birthday lol,

A day of remembrance and reflection of what life was to what life could be and to honor god,

Yourself and your temple, A holiday of purification,


----------



## cmed

Back on the HIIT. Feels sweaty man.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, Anxiety, it's great to have you back!

what the hell kind of event was this????

dude.. sounds like the spartan marathon?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm really teetering on buying a heavy bag with stand for my own personal use.

I join these gyms, and because their heavy bag doesn't have "high traffic" or the velcro wears out on these things and it breaks - they take them down.

Three people on CraigsList have the heavy bag with stand, and tricep/roman chair attached with chin up bar and deep push up handles on them for $200.00.










no one's budging on their price - at least online.. One's in Albuqerque, the other in Colorado, and one is a few miles away.

This would be great for the winter, plus, i won't have to join a boxing gym (pay extra membership), in order to work the bag.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i'm really teetering on buying a heavy bag with stand for my own personal use.
> 
> I join these gyms, and because their heavy bag doesn't have "high traffic" or the velcro wears out on these things and it breaks - they take them down.
> 
> Three people on CraigsList have the heavy bag with stand, and tricep/roman chair attached with chin up bar and deep push up handles on them for $200.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one's budging on their price - at least online.. One's in Albuqerque, the other in Colorado, and one is a few miles away.
> 
> This would be great for the winter, plus, i won't have to join a boxing gym (pay extra membership), in order to work the bag.


Find a rich dude who doesnt know the value of the bag and wants to sell fast =D


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

even better, Noca,

I'd find the rich dude and..

... have as many heavy bags as i want..:lol


----------



## GotAnxiety

^^I have a heavy bad for you, Its my sack, Just you can't use it as a punching bag ;p ;p ;p

XOXOXO = D


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> well, Anxiety, it's great to have you back!
> 
> what the hell kind of event was this????
> 
> dude.. sounds like the spartan marathon?


I guess for me it is,

Maybe I'm doing it the wrong way lol,

Its suppose to be a celebration of the wild wild west on how the west was founded,

Cowboy stuff, The whole city goes into celebration mode, But its mostly about money now,

I guess for me its like running with the bulls, But I am not a bull,


----------



## GotAnxiety

I sold my hammer, My 40lb chrome that I got during the flood last year for free,

I got a 5 foot long chrome bar from Wal-Mart, To use with the last remnants of my 700lb weight collection from when my moms when she had her house, So I only got a 100lb of small weights left, So the bar can be nearing 120lb fully loaded, I won't be going that high, I don't think,

No gym pass for now, I want to build a solid foundation with confinement exercises, I believe calisthenics exercises are superior and are almost like cardio, Which produces superior realistic results, Well increasing the heart rate, Improving carb storage, Recovery time, And strength along with endurance, With better muscle tone,

By the time I get to the gym and back and plus once I get to the gym, I want to stay there, It uses a lot of my time, Will shall see,

Although I'm going to be using the bar for a heavy weighted workouts once or twice a week perhaps, For muscle confusion, I rather be able to throw myself around 100-200 times then a weight around 5-12 times,


----------



## GotAnxiety

I guess my new song is pretty messed up, Well I categorized it to organize it, So it will be easier for blogging,

It is 1 song that is 1-5 songs, Each song is a trilogy quasy multiplex of songs and stories 

Its starts off as a story about myself, Then leads into a song, Then song poetry, Then the love song, Then a battle song of corruption,

It took me a couple months, I think it completed now,

Each song story poetry, Has about 3+ parts to it so 3 different names, Although I'm still picking out the names,

The story is The first will be last and the last will be first, 
The 2nd song, Suppressing the spirit of god, Grass of this earth, Corpses and vultures
The last song is called, Planet of the apps, Iris, And White horse

Still categorizing the 1st 3rd-4th song, Although, I may be blogging the first 2 since, It massive then the rest tomorrow, Perhaps, 3rd time the charm, 

Yeah over 43 pages all together, When I ripped it up 6 ways, It was over 220 pieces of paper, I had to tape back together grrr, Then I had to make a fresh copy so, It took me a whole day,


----------



## GotAnxiety

I got a 7 day pass for free, For good life fitness,

I might check that one out, 

A new gym a new atmosphere,

It might be good to switch it up, Once in awhile, 

Maybe I can learn a new trick or two


----------



## GotAnxiety

Screw it, I'm returning the chrome bar, I brought, I am not putting my power into material, The bar by it self is fine, But with weights, I think there is a big difference between, Calisthenic recovery time and lifting weight recovery time,

Although, I wouldn't mind having a chair for some exercises, Will shall see,


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> ^^I have a heavy bad for you, Its my sack, Just you can't use it as a punching bag ;p ;p ;p
> 
> XOXOXO = D


wow! my very own heavy bag..

don't worry Anxiety.. i'll be gentle..

_But i can't make any promises after a stressful day.._ :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

We went over this guy's house to check out their heavy bag. Craigslist..

The poor kid.. he had an adolescent doberman pinscher. Scared the crap out of my SO. The guy warned us the dog was aggressive, but won't bite. No problem. We open the door, and this damn dog takes a full run at my SO, stops about a few inches away from him and starts barking.

The dog then turns to me.. and i don't make eye contact, and begin to talk to it in a high voice. It stopped, reared up, and put it's fore paws on my leg while growling. I stood still, and let it sniff my hands, and pants legs. The dog drops down and follows us out to the back yard where the bag is. (i call this maneuver "check our I.D.)..

I look the bag over, it's wet, parts are missing and covered with mud/sand from the recent thunder shower. I go sit down on a nearby patio chair.

the dog's owner and my SO look up and see the dog. This "aggressive doberman" was sitting in front of me. It literally climbed up on the chair and rested it's head on my lap while i scratched behind it's ears.

My SO came over, but the dog wouldn't allow him near us.

The bag was $75. But the stand had several parts missing and the bolts were so rusted, we couldn't dissassemble it. so we left. As we were leaving, the dog walked beside me all the way to the front door. Turned and went back into the house, after we said goodbye.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Right now, we're going about 50 miles away to look at another heavy bag. only $80.00 with the whole assembly. Remember this is Mexico, so we don't expect anything to be in "GREAT" shape.

Sure wish i could have helped out that last kid, though.. he had just lost his job, the day before.


----------



## cmed

Ah the thrill of joining a new gym.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I can't believe this.. We researched Craigslist with a fine tooth comb + went to Second Hand stores looking for a heavy bag + stand. 

These people were charging more for their "Used" items.

First of all, i can't believe a person would buy gym gear, use it a "couple of times" and let it rot. Sorry, I use everything i have until it falls aparts. 

I just paid for a brand new heavy bag and stand, (yes, i had to assemble the whole thing), for about $50 - $100, LESS than what these people were charging on CraigsList, and Play It Again Sam (Second Hand Sporting Goods)..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh, wow, i think i've seen it all now..

We have private bathrooms in this new gym i'm going to. That means, there are no Locker Rooms. Just a private bathroom with toilet/shower and a large dressing area. Nice. There are about 10 of them in this gym.

I'm sitting OUTSIDE of one of the bathrooms, just taking a breather on a bench at least 6 feet away. 

This guy walks past 3 of the OPEN bathrooms, comes of up to me, taps me on the shoulder and asks: "Excuse me, are you using this bathroom?"..

I was too tired to give a "smart remark".. and just said "no"..

and he stands there looking at me.. I picked up my gear and walked off.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Here's another strange one.

I'm sitting on this incline chest machine.. Focusing in between sets. I rather corpulent individual walks up, stands in front of the machine and looks down on me while i'm resting..

I get annoyed, get up and sit on a bench in IN BACK of the guy. He's now in a quandary. Standing there in front of the machine with his hands on his hips for about a full minute. Guys are looking and laughing.

There are other people standing around looking at him.

He then turns around, sees where i'm sitting waves his hands to get my attention and asks: *"Is this an Incline Chest Machine??"

*I sat there looking at him.. There's a big a*** label sitting right there on the machine.

I take out my ear bud. "yes"..

He looks back at me, and says: "*Oh, well, i've never seen one of these before.."

*Me: "Well, are you going to use it? or look at it?"

Him: "*Well, no...."

*I wait until he slinks off..and get back on the machine.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I don't know what burned the most calories..

Punching/Kicking the heavy bag - or assembling the whole unit.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> First of all, i can't believe a person would buy gym gear, use it a "couple of times" and let it rot.


That is what happens to the vast majority of exercise equipment bought by individuals in this country, and is probably the same thing that happens in America too.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

yeah, people here in the U.S., buy into those "Bowflex" commercials, Tony Little exercise equipment, and other strange gadgets/widgets. 

They laugh about how they use this stuff as an "expensive clothes hanger." or how it just "gathers dust".

Then late at night, BOOM, they get suckered into more exercise equipment while they're sitting around watching these contrived INFORMERCIALS.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and now.. i have to go out and buy some #25 lb weights to hold this thing down.

it has a chin up bar on the back end of it... i weigh #170. The heavy bag is only #70.

It has a balance of it's own, but i'm certainly not going to take any chances, and wind up on YouTube as a "Epic Chin Up Fail" video.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> and now.. i have to go out and buy some #25 lb weights to hold this thing down.
> 
> it has a chin up bar on the back end of it... i weigh #170. The heavy bag is only #70.
> 
> It has a balance of it's own, but i'm certainly not going to take any chances, and wind up on YouTube as a "Epic Chin Up Fail" video.


Uh oh more Craigslist. 25 lb of weight can go for $35 or so per plate in a store. How tall are you btw?


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> yeah, people here in the U.S., buy into those "Bowflex" commercials, Tony Little exercise equipment, and other strange gadgets/widgets.
> 
> They laugh about how they use this stuff as an "expensive clothes hanger." or how it just "gathers dust".
> 
> Then late at night, BOOM, they get suckered into more exercise equipment while they're sitting around watching these contrived INFORMERCIALS.


Yeah, The thing with equipment, There is no excuse during the summer time to not be exercising outside at least, During the winter workout indoors, But it must be boring using the same piece of equipment all the time inside.

Well they see these hot bodies with the equipment on tv, And they figure if they get the equipment they will look like the person in the picture,

false advertisement,

Thats why, I like my calisthenics, Never get bored and no equipement ^_^


----------



## GotAnxiety

Some american TV Commercials are like brain washing, Glad, I'm more into reading books then watching TV now,


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Uh oh more Craigslist. 25 lb of weight can go for $35 or so per plate in a store. How tall are you btw?


I'm 5'8".. But very well built.. (unfortunately, naturally top heavy).

40" 28" 36" with one hell of a wide back/shoulders/delts, which makes the waist look even smaller. This i balance out with athletic legs.

I looked on craigslist, these folks are selling "whole" weight sets.. They don't want to separate them out. damn....

I'm seeing some cheap ones actually @ *Play it again Sam* (second hand sporting good store), for $1 per lb., depending on the condition of the weight. If it's rusty, they said they'll go half price...


----------



## Lish3rs

Do a lot of people wear work out gloves to the gym?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Yeah, The thing with equipment, There is no excuse during the summer time to not be exercising outside at least, During the winter workout indoors, But it must be boring using the same piece of equipment all the time inside.
> 
> Well they see these hot bodies with the equipment on tv, And they figure if they get the equipment they will look like the person in the picture,
> 
> false advertisement,
> 
> Thats why, I like my calisthenics, Never get bored and no equipement ^_^


I and my ex-boyfriend were going to be unintentional "schticks" for this INFORMERCIAL.. If anyone remembers the "Health Rider?" It was big thing in the U.S. for a while. Covert Bailey was the one endorsing it, and he wasn't a "fitness" buff at all. He had written a book called "Fit or Fat"..back in the 1980's..

They were doing an informercial at one of the malls in CA, when my Ex and myself were walking around in this Health Rider store - trying it out. Though we were both "off season" from competing, we were still pretty ripped.

This woman came running up to us with cameras, and mic saying that we "looked like you two use the Health Rider everyday, and what do you think of it?"

My British Ex, without missing a beat looked at her, took the mic and said: "Well, i think the Health Rider is a piece of sh***, and Covert Bailey looks like he's never worked out a day is his bleedin' life..."

before he could finish, the woman grabbed the mic and yelled "cut".. and took off to another "customer" who was playing around on the thing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Lish3rs said:


> Do a lot of people wear work out gloves to the gym?


i do, but it's for very heavy lifts.

There are some that use powder? mostly power lifters.

but in my vicinity, the ones that lift light, or do a lot of floor work, don't wear gloves.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

ummmm...

cement bags. we have 2 #60 lb. bags of powdered cement.. yep.. they make great weights for the Omni strike heavy bag unit.

no charge!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

interesting!

Here we have a great forum section about working out, diet/nutrition, etc., and what gets the most responses?

opinions on a chick's pic of a thigh gap..

onward and upward!


----------



## Noca

I think with the state im in now having absolutely no sleep, I'm not progressing at the moment, I am merely just sustaining whatever gains ive had up until this point. Sure would be nice to have some sleep and move forward with life.

I wonder what others would do in this position?



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> interesting!
> 
> Here we have a great forum section about working out, diet/nutrition, etc., and what gets the most responses?
> 
> opinions on a chick's pic of a thigh gap..
> 
> onward and upward!


lol


----------



## cmed

Love this new gym. So much new stuff that my old gym didn't have that I'm eager to try. Hammer strength shoulder press in particular. My shoulders are due for a change of pace.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I had a extreme run about with depression, That knock me on my Butt,

Although, I've been pretty stable the last 8 months 

It was 5 days of hell completely demobilization brain nullifying,

I never had it, So acutely with that much power and force,

Although, I overcame it naturally, But with the holiday, I was suppose to do anyways, LOL go figure,

So something must of been causing it, When I was feeling better and could think clearly, I try to analyze why, It was very complicated, That why it was so crippling and brain wrecking multiple circumstantial issues all acting on the brain all at the same time,

I want to start up a training program and a philosophy of life called, 

The Spartan initiative, Its not just going to focus on strength, Its going to focus on everything because its a way of life, Its just a concept at the moment,


----------



## gunner21

Lish3rs said:


> Do a lot of people wear work out gloves to the gym?


I don't, because I hate the grip of gloves. Bare hands are much better. Use chalk if the weight gets too heavy.


----------



## Noca

gunner21 said:


> I don't, because I hate the grip of gloves. Bare hands are much better. Use chalk if the weight gets too heavy.


What about for pull ups? You still use bare hands?


----------



## gunner21

Noca said:


> What about for pull ups? You still use bar hands?


Yup! I might sometimes use paper towel if my hands have taken a beating already. (paper towels work better than gloves)


----------



## billyho

I cringe when i see people using the knee extension machine.. I think i can hear their knee screaming "no no no, make it stop"

What's worse is seeing the "trainers" putting their clients on said machine. ugh


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm getting off the motorcycle at the gym parking lot when an old man in a very large pick up truck pulls up slowly to look at my bike as well as someone else's who parked next to me.

the old man recognizes me from the gym - and tries to spark up a conversation. Unfortunately he's parked his truck right in front of me so that i can't get out..

He looks at me and says "Hi! I see you work out at the gym and.."

I couldn't hear anything else after that.. when i get irritated, i'm more concerned with trying to get away from the person..

I moved to the right? he backs his truck up to block me. I move to the left, he pulls forward.. while he's still talking..:blank

I finally lose it, walk within certain distance of his driver's window with my helmet still on and say calmly: "B*** get the F**** out of my way"..

His eyes were damn near bulged out of their sockets, he hit the gas and took off.

I'm sure it's fascinating to see a "girl" on a large motorcycle, but seriously, folks.. it's not worth getting your tail lights kicked in by forcing her into talking to you...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i really need to pace myself on the heavy bag. I didn't know that a person burns 281 calories in 20 mins. just working out with the heavy bag alone.

I also do the chin ups, push ups and jump rope in between the heavy bag training. The next day, i'm dehydrated/tired.

It will take it's toll on me if i don't keep an eye on it, plus monitor my blood sugar levels.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i'm getting off the motorcycle at the gym parking lot when an old man in a very large pick up truck pulls up slowly to look at my bike as well as someone else's who parked next to me.
> 
> the old man recognizes me from the gym - and tries to spark up a conversation. Unfortunately he's parked his truck right in front of me so that i can't get out..
> 
> He looks at me and says "Hi! I see you work out at the gym and.."
> 
> I couldn't hear anything else after that.. when i get irritated, i'm more concerned with trying to get away from the person..
> 
> I moved to the right? he backs his truck up to block me. I move to the left, he pulls forward.. while he's still talking..:blank
> 
> I finally lose it, walk within certain distance of his driver's window with my helmet still on and say calmly: "B*** get the F**** out of my way"..
> 
> His eyes were damn near bulged out of their sockets, he hit the gas and took off.
> 
> I'm sure it's fascinating to see a "girl" on a large motorcycle, but seriously, folks.. it's not worth getting your tail lights kicked in by forcing her into talking to you...


Hot!


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i really need to pace myself on the heavy bag. I didn't know that a person burns 281 calories in 20 mins. just working out with the heavy bag alone.
> 
> I also do the chin ups, push ups and jump rope in between the heavy bag training. The next day, i'm dehydrated/tired.
> 
> It will take it's toll on me if i don't keep an eye on it, plus monitor my blood sugar levels.


Do you go to the gym on top of that workout and work 12 hours?


----------



## CrayCray

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i'm getting off the motorcycle at the gym parking lot when an old man in a very large pick up truck pulls up slowly to look at my bike as well as someone else's who parked next to me.
> 
> the old man recognizes me from the gym - and tries to spark up a conversation. Unfortunately he's parked his truck right in front of me so that i can't get out..
> 
> He looks at me and says "Hi! I see you work out at the gym and.."
> 
> I couldn't hear anything else after that.. when i get irritated, i'm more concerned with trying to get away from the person..
> 
> I moved to the right? he backs his truck up to block me. I move to the left, he pulls forward.. while he's still talking..:blank
> 
> I finally lose it, walk within certain distance of his driver's window with my helmet still on and say calmly: "B*** get the F**** out of my way"..
> 
> His eyes were damn near bulged out of their sockets, he hit the gas and took off.
> 
> I'm sure it's fascinating to see a "girl" on a large motorcycle, but seriously, folks.. it's not worth getting your tail lights kicked in by forcing her into talking to you...


I need u in my life TBH


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Do you go to the gym on top of that workout and work 12 hours?


Yes! But i do take a night off.. usually Fridays. Well, at least when i get off work.. But i'm on call from 12:00 a.m. to 6:30 a.m (on that specific day).

Sounds insane, Noca, i'm sure.. but also realize that i work a 40+ hour week. the shifts range from 10-12 hours.. + call on those 4 days..

I actually have 3 days off every week - sometimes 4 ..

But those days are usually spent working out, 
working the heavy bag/chin up/push ups/jump rope/self defense,
hiking, 
_(making love)_
billiards,
tennis
basketball
throwing the football
motorcycle riding..
hitting balls on the golf range
oh, and long, well-deserved afternoon naps..

oh, 4 wheeling in the mountains with SO, or just long "getaway" drives to another state..

I used to sleep a lot on my days off? Now i feel guilty if i sleep too much..

thus, i try to fill my days with as much activity as i can. It keeps me disciplined, and channeling my thoughts into something constructive.

Noca, you are so silly.. you keep asking me that..:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Hot!


you're silly :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

CrayCray said:


> I need u in my life TBH


you'd be surprised at how guys find women like me "embarrassing" in situations like that.

But hey, I find females that act "exasperated, weak and hysterical" even more annoying.. in the same scenarios.

:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't know what to think about this guys.

I was in the gym, and i notice here? the ladies wear some really, really short shorts. I mean REALLY short.

And when they wear this attire? they tend to bend over. I'm not talking about the lady-like bend at the knees.. 

No.. they bend over from the waist. What's worse, they wait until they get right in an area where all the guys are - and do this..

OR, 

they'll lay down on a bench, and "spread their wings" right in front of a guy who's sitting down-wind.

And when they do that? the guy can look up and literally see what that chick had for breakfast!

Is there something attractive about ladies doing that? It just seems so .. crude..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

we finished playing tennis tonight..

when we were done, there was a soccer game going on.. a co-ed game of young caucasion males and females here in a border state. Which was impressive. Teenage girls and boys on the same team.. 

not all males on the field, and the traditional females sitting on the sidelines with babies and children. that's cultural..

There was a young brunette who was probably the smallest of the teenage girls. She was fiery! She would take off down the field, pony tail flying, and no fear when she had to go up against guys that were taller than her.

I was really impressed/pleased to see an inter-mixing of the genders playing what is considered here in Mexico a "mans" game.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

“Pretty women wonder where my secret lies.
I'm not cute or built to suit a fashion model's size
But when I start to tell them,
They think I'm telling lies.
I say,
It's in the reach of my arms
The span of my hips,
The stride of my step,
The curl of my lips.
I'm a woman
Phenomenally.
Phenomenal woman,
That's me.”


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's gonna be so good to be able to do a cardio session daily now


----------



## Canadian Brotha

This cross cycle is one of the best health investments I've made & I've only had it 2 days


----------



## millenniumman75

Well....my Achilles' tendons don't hurt from my latest six-mile run, but the muscles directly above them took the brunt - hoping I won't cramp.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

yep..

and i'm battling a meniscus tear at the popliteal area. It's also known as a baker's cyst.

the interventionalist of course, wants to "scope" it? That's quite alright. A few days of extensive rest, ice and elevation, and we should be fine.

trying to aspirate a baker's cyst can be tricky, sometimes the fluid is too viscous (or thick). thus, ice and elevation is the key.

good luck with that soleus and gastrocnemius muscle, Millenium.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

ah..

not a bad work out, but not a "great" one, either.. I should be happy to be able to work out..

some folks can't afford it, and there are some that are physical disabled. But they've also inspired me, why? because they show up at the gym with what they have and they work with it.


----------



## billyho

One of my coworkers was asked what her favorite muscle was and in the middle of the gym, she replies.. gluteus maximus! I laughed out loud and agreed with her..

Guess you had to be there..


----------



## TryingMara

It's a start and I'm proud of myself for that. Gotta keep it up.


----------



## cmed

It's usually the days where I don't feel like working out and have to drag myself into the gym that I oddly end up having a great workout. Weird how that works.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

billyho said:


> One of my coworkers was asked what her favorite muscle was and in the middle of the gym, she replies.. gluteus maximus! I laughed out loud and agreed with her..
> 
> Guess you had to be there..


gluteus maximus sounds like a good name for a gladiator


----------



## Noca

Does anyone find stretching enjoyable?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The first 10 minutes on the cross cycle are fine but the second 10 are a mental exercise in discipline. Half my mind is telling me it's enough & the other half is saying complete the prescribed cycle



Noca said:


> Does anyone find stretching enjoyable?


Sometimes it takes a spell to get into it but in the end I usually feel better for it & once I've relaxed into exercise mode it can be very enjoyable accompanied by deep breathing as well


----------



## GotAnxiety

Noca said:


> Does anyone find stretching enjoyable?


Only if its my penis :b

All stretching feels pretty amazing although, Even better if you do it with a partner Haha,


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

Noca said:


> Does anyone find stretching enjoyable?


I do. I do it on off days together with some core. I put some nice music on and just spend about 45 min on it. my only concern that I need to try to prevent overstretching 1 part of the body more than another lol.


----------



## billyho

I forgot Monday is meathead day in my gym.. meatheads just hanging and chatting like a bunch of ladies around the BP and LPD areas. Conversely thursday are not meathead days for whatever reason. I hope tuesday is non rollie pollie meatheads as i'd like to hit my chest and back in a relative circuit fashion. here's to plans..


----------



## millenniumman75

billyho said:


> I forgot Monday is meathead day in my gym.. meatheads just hanging and chatting like a bunch of ladies around the BP and LPD areas. Conversely thursday are not meathead days for whatever reason. I hope tuesday is non rollie pollie meatheads as i'd like to hit my chest and back in a relative circuit fashion. here's to plans..


What's BP? Blood Pressure? I don't know what LPD is either? Lateral press? :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha

20 minutes sessions require too much mental stamina which is a bit demotivating. I think I'm going to do 2, 15 minute sessions per day instead


----------



## P82

On the treadmill today. 
1:00- this is easy, why don't I do this more? 
5:00- still going strong 
9:00- *trips on shoe* OH ****! 
9:05- wow, I hope nobody saw that... 
15:00- my knees shouldn't feel like this, should they? 
18:00- my soleous muscles are about to give out. 
20:00- DONE


----------



## Julia555

millenniumman75 said:


> What's BP? Blood Pressure? I don't know what LPD is either? Lateral press? :stu


Bench press? Lat pull down?? My best guess...


----------



## billyho

Julia555 said:


> Bench press? Lat pull down?? My best guess...


Yup, you are correct..

So the gym was alot less crowded on Tuesday, guess everyone want's to do chest n back on Mondays.. soo, Mondays are now leg days.. lol


----------



## Cerberus

The nice thing about being out of shape is that it's easier to achieve "runner's high" for me. 

Well, I'm back on the horse after about eight months of Zoloft-induced gluttony. I'm already feeling better. I'm hoping to get my average jogging mileage up to four miles per session within the next month. I have a gut to lose.

I managed to jog/walk four miles today. Of those four miles, I jogged about three of them. *pats self on back*


----------



## GotAnxiety

Its a lot less appealing to workout at home in a small unclean old living environment,

Manage to do my legs,

Was something like 5x8 80lb 20x4 50lb No weights 25x2 60x1 70-80x1

These are all rest pause 10-20sec break in there own set group, And front squat weights holded in hands, To maintain excellent form without weights, I put my knucles on my chin the alighment of the forearm will be straight up is a good guage for the form,

Bent leg deadlight as well,

Did press ups as well, 100x50 barball which was odd,


----------



## cmed

Going to be away from home for the next few days and won't have access to a gym. So, no working out then? Over my dead body. Went for a 40 minute run this morning, and stopped at a park halfway so I could do chinups and pullups on the monkey bars lol. Good workout. Feels good to get back to my roots - how it all started.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I got to change, What I wrote for this, No weights 25x2 60x1 70-80x1 it was more like 25x2 20x3 20x4

The no weights, These ones were a large break 3-4 minutes between large groups with a 10-20 sec break for ATP recovery every 20-30 reps, So sets within a sets, 

Something like that, You go by feeling because nothing is set in stone,

5x8 80lb 20x4 50lb, Front squat or hack squat, With weights these ones you hold the bar with your hands up by your chest and throat and drop down with the weights your elbows go down between your legs, And its pretty much, *** to grass, You go nice and slow, Stopping at the bottom take your time coming up, Slower is better, 

The 50lb weight rep, And the no weight ones, Were amazing at raising the heart rate,

Going slow is a serious cardio workout as well, Not just lifting without raising the heart rate, 

It gets real meditate you focus on your breathing and your mindset you try to relax yourself mentally, Rather then going fast, Then that gives you the good pump and dilation, 

80lb felt like it was a bit to much,

Normally I don't mix weights and no weights in the same session, Although,


----------



## Cerberus

Cerberus said:


> The nice thing about being out of shape is that it's easier to achieve "runner's high" for me.
> 
> Well, I'm back on the horse after about eight months of Zoloft-induced gluttony. I'm already feeling better. I'm hoping to get my average jogging mileage up to four miles per session within the next month. I have a gut to lose.
> 
> I managed to jog/walk four miles today. Of those four miles, I jogged about three of them. *pats self on back*


I'm still back on the horse. I did interval training on my exercise bike for 26 minutes, and continued biking for another 14 minutes at a good pace. I did this same thing the day before yesterday as well.


----------



## Cerberus

Cerberus said:


> I'm still back on the horse. I did interval training on my exercise bike for 26 minutes, and continued biking for another 14 minutes at a good pace. I did this same thing the day before yesterday as well.


Did this same thing today. Feels good. I'm gradually increasing the intensity.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's good I'm maintaining my regular cross cycle sessions but bad that I'm eating so much junk food & drinking so much liquor of late


----------



## Cerberus

I jogged/walked four miles today with the hot sun blazing down on me. Feels good.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

People shouldn't work out. It's not natural.


----------



## Noca

Cerberus said:


> I jogged/walked four miles today with the hot sun blazing down on me. Feels good.


Did you get sunburned? or wear sunscreen?


----------



## cmed

Ah the day after leg day, after nearly 2 weeks of not doing it...


----------



## karenw

Tiramusu cheesecake come to mamma.   whilst on ma treadmill.


----------



## Cerberus

Noca said:


> Did you get sunburned? or wear sunscreen?


Neither. Wearing a hat seems to have been enough. I wasn't in the sun the entire time either. On a few of the blocks I jogged/walked there was okay shade from trees.


----------



## GotAnxiety

OMG, I did skipping rope 3 sets, Way to over kill, My calves hurt, It just doesn't feel right, I want to make my calves bigger not smaller,

Its been painful for several days after : /


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another 15 minutes on the cross cycle + crunches, good stuff


----------



## GotAnxiety

This weeks leg workout is going to be 5 sets of rest pause 5x20 reps 50lb 

Hack squats

So 500reps for a total of 25000lb,

I'll give that a shot and will go by the feeling to make sure we don't over do it, Its more of a cardio endurance thing as well, Plus ya get a killer pump, 5 sets may be too much will see, I'll space it over 45minutes-1hour

And will be circuit setting it with

Bent leg deadlift
Shoulder press 

And 

Perhaps abs,


----------



## GotAnxiety

I made a new upper body routine since, I don't have a bench press,

But I got a 5 foot bar, So one day, I tried it on the floor by it self, 

Its very good on the floor for partial, Although, I came up with a way to jack up the range on the floor, Just use blankets and pillows and that can give you extra inches,

So my new upper body workout will be,

Skull crushers rest pause,

Setted with on the floor bar presses for reps,

Then 

Super slow curls with long static contraction hold for the biceps, 

And 

Bent over rows for reps for the back

All high reps with medium weight with rest pause, So its more a cardio thing,

Which I do like more then lifting heavy,

Then either abs, or This move, Move called pray to the temple of the god which works the back and butt, Area I think, Which is just with legs on the floor bowing down and coming up for reps, It works the area, Good, I'm not sure about weights for this exercises although,


----------



## GotAnxiety

I might go to the gym today, Its been awhile, I can go for free on Mondays and Wednesdays, 

If I do go, I'm hitting that sauna up for sure! I might try and do step up lunges with weights, And some isolations for legs, This time,

Will try and take it easy, After working that bull **** job the other day, I need a relax day already, Crap like that makes me never want to work again, I want to increase my outlook and prospective towards working, Not lose it,


----------



## Cerberus

Cerberus said:


> I'm still back on the horse. I did interval training on my exercise bike for 26 minutes, and continued biking for another 14 minutes at a good pace.


I did this same thing today. It made me feel much better.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I got a total of 45 minutes on the cross cycle in today, it hasn't lifted my mood at all. It did eat up pent up energy though


----------



## Noca

Did deadlifts and lat pulldowns today followed by 45 minutes of stretches. Was working on my form today, I did 8 reps at 95lbs then 10 sets of 1 rep each at 115 lbs. Then I did 10 reps of lat pulldowns at 50lb, then 10 more reps at 70lb then 10 more reps at 75. I finished up with just stretching for 45 minutes, trying to open up my hamstrings and hip flexors and shoulders.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I guess, I weighed in at 205 at the gym, 225lb fully clothed with my bag on,

It was weird going there, Nice seeing the same girls although, Its been awhile,

I like my at home workout routine,


----------



## Cerberus

I just jogged/walked four miles. My calves are my bottleneck to jogging all four miles. I need to gradually build them up. I'm going to need to take a day or two off from jogging: my calves are b--ching at me.


----------



## Cerberus

My calves weren't complaining today, so I went ahead and exercised. I did interval training on my exercise bike for 27 minutes, and continued biking for another 13 minutes at a good pace.


----------



## billyho

If i see one more person doing lat pull downs with the bar behind their neck, i am going to throw a plate at them!! I see meatheads to lil old ladies doing this exercise, it's killing me. ..
Raise your hand if you have a rotator cuff injury, oh wait, you can't raise your hand cause you have a... rotator cuff injury! :mum

Proper form is to pull the bar down to your chest negating any pressure on the rtc muscles. there are other ways to work you lats and the external rotators.

Oh, and the 23 year old female trainer having an 80+ year old guy get down on his hands and knees for some exercise.. it was pathetic, i wanted to throw a plate at her.


----------



## GotAnxiety

So those are my 2 workout routines one for the upper and lower body, 

The one for the lower body is named the *** ripper 2000, I'm going to call it lol

Same for the upper body the torso ripper 2000,

Then, I'll I got to do is put together a 3rd routine, An explosive interval cardio routine,

I'm thinking its going to be like maybe, Perhaps, 5 sets of 100 reps, With the skipping rope perhaps,

Interval with rest pause,

4 sets of sprinting, 

And a burpees I tweaked, You use a bench to jump on and drop down and do a press up on the bench and explode up, You do this for reps, With some punches and kicks perhaps,

The endurance cardio weight lifting and training routine, 

Shouldn't be done everyday although, Once every 7-10-14days is enough, I'm thinking the body needs lots of time to repair it self,

40-50lb bar for endurance, Seems perfect for reps,


----------



## inerameia

Have been inactive for a few days. Feels good to be working out again. Did push-ups and squats. Now I'm gonna do chin-ups and pull-ups. Gonna go for a jog when it's cooler out.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yeah, So I did legs, I decided on a 40lb weight this time and managed to do 3 sets of 5x20 with the bar,

It was pretty insane, Heart was going crazy 300 reps, Then another 2x50 without weights

500 shoulder presses with the 40lb bar divided into 3 sets 

and

150+ Bent leg dead lifts

Was tired after that had to eats some carbs and just lay there for a bit,

My butt felt like the skin was stretching, I guess I'm doing something right, Although I already got stretch marks all over my lowers legs they look like sexy tattoos, I don't want to get more,

Money can't purchase those,


----------



## Cerberus

I need to fix my bike tire so I can start biking outside again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to do a full session today


----------



## FXiles

I'm glad I'm finally squatting 100kg+ for reps after my hip problem has gotten a little better, although there is still a lot of pain there, my mobility has gotten better. Looking forward to seeing the chiropractor again next week.

Also glad I'm approaching a 100kg bench press. I did 85 kgs for 6 reps the other day which apparently translates to 102 kg for one rep according to some one rep max calculator. xD



billyho said:


> If i see one more person doing lat pull downs with the bar behind their neck, i am going to throw a plate at them!! I see meatheads to lil old ladies doing this exercise, it's killing me. ..
> Raise your hand if you have a rotator cuff injury, oh wait, you can't raise your hand cause you have a... rotator cuff injury! :mum
> 
> Proper form is to pull the bar down to your chest negating any pressure on the rtc muscles. there are other ways to work you lats and the external rotators.


Pull ups is the proper way to go! :b


----------



## GotAnxiety

I'm gonna go for a walk, And perhaps go to the gym today and get another membership.

If your getting IS you can get a low income monthly pass apparently, I did seldom miss going there getting out in public was more therapeutic then working out at home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got my crunches, cross cycle, & stretches in today. Maybe I should start doing push-ups again as well


----------



## TooScaredToTry

billyho said:


> If i see one more person doing lat pull downs with the bar behind their neck, i am going to throw a plate at them!! I see meatheads to lil old ladies doing this exercise, it's killing me. ..
> Raise your hand if you have a rotator cuff injury, oh wait, you can't raise your hand cause you have a... rotator cuff injury! :mum
> 
> Proper form is to pull the bar down to your chest negating any pressure on the rtc muscles. there are other ways to work you lats and the external rotators.
> 
> Oh, and the 23 year old female trainer having an 80+ year old guy get down on his hands and knees for some exercise.. it was pathetic, i wanted to throw a plate at her.


I do pulldowns in front, but you'd cringe at some of the exercises I do then, lol.

Did a 190 BTN snatch-grip press the other day, lol.


----------



## drNYster

I miss my C4 pre-workout. T_T


----------



## cmed

dafuq am I supposed to do to isolate the quads? I have an imbalance where my hamstrings overpower my quads (either from being a forefoot runner or just weird genetics) and every leg workout hits the hams just as much as the quads. I keep hearing about how bad for the knees leg extensions are. I've been doing high reps + light weight on the leg extensions lately and I see no issues.


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> dafuq am I supposed to do to isolate the quads? I have an imbalance where my hamstrings overpower my quads (either from being a forefoot runner or just weird genetics) and every leg workout hits the hams just as much as the quads. I keep hearing about how bad for the knees leg extensions are. I've been doing high reps + light weight on the leg extensions lately and I see no issues.


What about front squats? or bulgarian squats?


----------



## cmed

Noca said:


> What about front squats? or bulgarian squats?


I know barbell squats are great, but I'm reluctant to do them because both of my parents have genetically messed up backs. I haven't had any problems yet myself, but I don't want to find out if I will by loading 100+ pounds onto my spine. I've tried them before in the past and my back was always sore the next day, no matter how precise I was with my form. Maybe front squats would be different. I think they hit the hamstrings too though, but I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> I know barbell squats are great, but I'm reluctant to do them because both of my parents have genetically messed up backs. I haven't had any problems yet myself, but I don't want to find out if I will by loading 100+ pounds onto my spine. I've tried them before in the past and my back was always sore the next day, no matter how precise I was with my form. Maybe front squats would be different. I think they hit the hamstrings too though, but I'll have to look into it.


Well the bulgarian squats tend to be done with dumbbells in each hand, maybe try those.


----------



## billyho

cmed said:


> dafuq am I supposed to do to isolate the quads? I have an imbalance where my hamstrings overpower my quads (either from being a forefoot runner or just weird genetics) and every leg workout hits the hams just as much as the quads. I keep hearing about how bad for the knees leg extensions are. I've been doing high reps + light weight on the leg extensions lately and I see no issues.


yup, leg extensions are bad for the knees in they create alot of force on the knee but I believe most of the force is generated as you reach full extension. you could do leg extensions where you start at the normal starting position and then only kick up about 45/50 degrees.. stopping short of full extension.

Also, hip flexion exercises will help with the quads as part of the quads attach at the hip.

There are also various forms of an exercise called 'terminal knee extension' which will help with your quads, more specifically the VMO.

Let me know if you have any questions..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's good I did the crunches, but bad I pulled a muscle as a result of them. Time to take a short break & focus on my arms


----------



## cmed

billyho said:


> yup, leg extensions are bad for the knees in they create alot of force on the knee but I believe most of the force is generated as you reach full extension. you could do leg extensions where you start at the normal starting position and then only kick up about 45/50 degrees.. stopping short of full extension.
> 
> Also, hip flexion exercises will help with the quads as part of the quads attach at the hip.
> 
> There are also various forms of an exercise called 'terminal knee extension' which will help with your quads, more specifically the VMO.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions..


Interesting. Good info, thanks


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One has to ease back into sets/reps of push-ups & bicep curls


----------



## SamiEastCoast

I can run 5 miles outside but .5 miles on a deadmill


----------



## ilsr

Disgusted with myself. Have a gym membership, but have not been back to the gym in over two months. Always excuses. Schoolwork, parttime work, potential job training, worrying about this or that. 

Finding out I still suck at tennis. Well at least I won't be a 4.0 NTRP anytime soon, stuck at 1.5 or 1. My forehands have little control, and little power even though I have the muscle. My backhands are too late. I am just clumsy and useless with no muscle memory. I'll keep trying but very little improvement so far. Need a lot more practice, the "right" practice, otherwise I'm "practicing" and wasting hours doing it wrong.


----------



## cmed

Hm. Lifting without gloves for the first time in several years as I forgot them at the treadmill last time I was there. I didn't know my hands have gotten _that_ soft. Blister city over here.


----------



## cmed

Update: No gloves, no problem.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think I'm done with crunches for a while in favour of the plank to work my core


----------



## Noca

Canadian Brotha said:


> I think I'm done with crunches for a while in favour of the plank to work my core


Try using an ab wheel in addition to planks. They are basically just modifed planks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Noca said:


> Try using an ab wheel in addition to planks. They are basically just modifed planks.


I'll keep that in mind, thanks


----------



## calichick

My shoulders, my back and my arms are looking great. I was on an upper body regimen for the good part of this year but stopped the weights but it's still holding up.

My bottom half needs work. I haven't been in the mood to do cardio every day lately and I'm losing some mass on my hips and my a** because of that.

I need to run more. I've got no motivation though. Need to get out of this rut


Note to self: need to start self-tanning again this week. Winter months are slowly stripping away my glow and leaving with an ugly paleur. Caught a glimpse in a mall mirror today. Needs more tan.


----------



## Noca

calichick said:


> My shoulders, my back and my arms are looking great. I was on an upper body regimen for the good part of this year but stopped the weights but it's still holding up.
> 
> My bottom half needs work. I haven't been in the mood to do cardio every day lately and I'm losing some mass on my hips and my a** because of that.
> 
> I need to run more. I've got no motivation though. Need to get out of this rut
> 
> Note to self: need to start self-tanning again this week. Winter months are slowly stripping away my glow and leaving with an ugly paleur. Caught a glimpse in a mall mirror today. Needs more tan.


Squat, no squats no a**. Is it normal for california people to stay tanned all year round?


----------



## calichick

Noca said:


> Squat, no squats no a**. Is it normal for california people to stay tanned all year round?


Nah running (or even power walking) does the trick just fine. I've just been down in the dumps lately to pick up the pace not to mention, I need to put on 5 because the first place my weight goes is straight to my a**.

Down in SoCal it is.

Up here in these parts, people generally don't give a damn about impressing other people with their golden tans or their superb physiques and impeccable taste.

I am not one of those people.


----------



## calichick

Keeping up the motivation to work out 5x a week in 55 degree weather, thoughts cross my mind:

_Must keep a** up, must keep a** up_

Hate working out in the cold. All I want to do is hide under the covers

_keep a** up, keep a** up_

Watch reruns of American Horror Story

_must keep a** up_

Eat leftover Halloween candy

_a** up_

Going to go brave the cold. For the sake of the skin tight skinny jeans. Think about the jeans.


----------



## calichick

One of my biggest pet peeves is people who let go of themselves in the wintertime cause they think frumpy sweaters will hide the gut.

Nahh buddy, we still see those Pillsbury rolls.

Work out ALL year round.

no excuses

I used to work out 7 times a week rain, shine, thunder, hailstorms. If it wasn't being that I'm so damn stressed ATM, this barely 5 a week BS wouldn't be going down as it is.


----------



## Cerberus

My back started feeling odd this past week. It continued to feel odd despite working out around it, so I decided to take a few days off. It's odd how I lose my ability to control myself when I take just a day or two off from exercising. My eating habits, my ability to control my addictive behavior, my ability to think clearly, and just generally my self control deteriorates.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

I had to take the last couple days off because of a Halloween party hangover. My diet has gone to hell, and I missed an important bench day. Kind of feels nice to not be super sore and relax a bit, but at the same time I'm getting restless knowing that I'm missing a couple of work outs, and I don't like how I feel when I'm not wired with all those exercise endorphins/testosterone boosts =(

Do most men tend to go on a bulk in the winter? It's averaging 60 degrees here in SoCal lately, and all I can think about is alcohol to warm myself up, and lots of holiday junk food. It's nice to finally be able to wear long sleeves, hoodies, and jackets, and all those layers will be the perfect way to secretly hide my dirty-bulking gut =)


----------



## Cerberus

waaaahhhhhhh

I don't wanna work out.

waahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cerberus

Leg day itself kind of sucks, but the after effects are fantastic. I need to start doing squats again instead of leg presses though.


----------



## Kind Of

Only 23F today. Even though I'm usually a lazy person who loathes so much as a pushup, winter always becomes my exercise season. I love being out in the cold and the stillness with dead earth beneath my feet, feeling like I'm the only warm, living thing out there running. It's really a surreal experience when the snow is still falling. 

Until you encounter **** Sapiens, of course. Eventually I had to cross a street, and as I was doing so I had to jump out of the way of a driver who missed me by less than a foot and continued pulling out into the road even after I'd backed off. There was no ice, and he didn't even have the balls to look at me.

Is there anything people can't sully? If we're not molesting kids, we're practically reaming pedestrians enjoying the first snowfall of the year.

Still, I'll probably be going again tomorrow unless I can't escape the ice.


----------



## drNYster

Max Effort Leg Day today. Let's get it!


----------



## RRAAGGEE

If you exercise a lot you can eat a lot. Something Americans need to learn.


----------



## cmed

My knees are shot. I guess that's to be expected though. I've been averaging only 8 miles of running per week for the past year or so, and I recently tried bumping that up to 18+ all at once, trying to get in better running shape. I should've raised that number gradually over the span of weeks and months, instead of diving right in. Lesson learned lol.


----------



## cmed

^ Yeah I was in the same boat. I started running when I was 16 and overweight, didn't know what the hell I was doing, I'd run in Vans shoes doh) with horrible form and wonder why my knees and hips were in pain. 

Anyway, I think it's just inflammation. Been down this road before, and the soreness always feels the same. As for goals, just trying to push myself to see how fast and far I can go. I started using that Strava app recently and it's brought out my competitive side lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 sets of 15 push ups is tougher than 5 sets of 10 push ups, funny how that works


----------



## drNYster

Was almost half way into my pull workout and had to stop working out due to errands.. ahhhhh!


----------



## Cerberus

My shirts are really starting to feel tight around my arms, shoulders, and chest region. It feels good to be building up my muscles again.


----------



## scooby

I've done 5 weeks of going to the gym, 3 times a week and I've started to really wanting to go. I catch myself being disappointed that the inbetween days are rest days. I might slot in hiit cardio and ab-work in between lifting days. I haven't bothered with abs yet. I'm enjoying exercising more and more. It's noticeably picked up my baseline moods overall.


----------



## srschirm

scooby said:


> I've done 5 weeks of going to the gym, 3 times a week and I've started to really wanting to go. I catch myself being disappointed that the inbetween days are rest days. I might slot in hiit cardio and ab-work in between lifting days. I haven't bothered with abs yet. I'm enjoying exercising more and more. It's noticeably picked up my baseline moods overall.


You sound just like me. Keep it up!


----------



## Omgblood

Man I love the gym. It's the only place where I can be and feel good about myself. It's my escape and maybe a second home.. 5 days of the week for 2 hours each day.. past 10:00PM.

Did my first shoulder workout today.. so weak in that region: couldn't even get 1 rep on shoulder presses with 60 lbs dumb bells.


----------



## goku23

awesome!
bodybuilding is my reason to get up in the morning!
heres a few pics:


----------



## goku23

seeing your body change is the best feeling in the world, its the only thing that kept me from hitting rock bottom.
hasn't made my anxiety any better though, and as lonely as ever lol

but none of that matters as much because i have something that gives me something back the more time i spend with it!


----------



## Barette

I have no idea if I'm doing any of my exercises correctly, but I must be because today is the first day I can sit without being crazy sore in my *ss/legs, and since doing abs I feel every contraction of my midsection. My shoulders also only stopped being super sore from last Sunday. I love it. I can't wait to do more! I'm learning to love weights, so much better than constant and unending cardio.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I give up til january.


----------



## NewDayRising

I have almost no social life, but at least I have the gym (and books, music and coffee, too.)


----------



## scooby

I just loooooove getting injured. Some tendon in my right wrist is now sore. I don't even get it. I worked out today, had no issue during it. Everything is fine afterwards and all afternoon. 6 hours later, I notice it hurts. Is this how these injuries usually happen? With a 5-6 hour delay after gym? I think the exact same thing happened when I had a tendon issue in my knee a few weeks back. Delayed soreness.

Hopefully its not too bad in the morning, or heals really soon. I guess I really am learning the hard way that you should warm up and stretch. I'm an idiot.

**** this sucks.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I just loooooove getting injured. Some tendon in my right wrist is now sore. I don't even get it. I worked out today, had no issue during it. Everything is fine afterwards and all afternoon. 6 hours later, I notice it hurts. Is this how these injuries usually happen? With a 5-6 hour delay after gym? I think the exact same thing happened when I had a tendon issue in my knee a few weeks back. Delayed soreness.
> 
> Hopefully its not too bad in the morning, or heals really soon. I guess I really am learning the hard way that you should warm up and stretch. I'm an idiot.
> 
> **** this sucks.


Something like that is usually the result of curling your wrists inward while doing curls or improper hand placement on bench/overhead press or squats that causes your wrists to be in an unfavorable position. I guess it could happen from about any exercise, but those come to mind first. Just start watching your wrists and grip on the bar, you want to keep your wrists in line with your arm and not awkwardly forced to the sides or inward during reps.

Edit: Try a thumbless grip on overhead press, wide and thumbless on squats, I wouldn't do thumbless on bench, but keep the weight resting against the flat of your hand with your wrists in line with your forearms and on curls just keep your wrists locked like if you were making a fist, don't allow it to become a wrist curl at any time. It should clear up pretty fast.


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> Something like that is usually the result of curling your wrists inward while doing curls or improper hand placement on bench/overhead press or squats that causes your wrists to be in an unfavorable position. I guess it could happen from about any exercise, but those come to mind first. Just start watching your wrists and grip on the bar, you want to keep your wrists in line with your arm and not awkwardly forced to the sides or inward during reps.


Now that you mention it, my grip wasn't in the best of positions during my OHPs today. That's probably it yeah, I remember struggling with it during the last couple reps. I totally forgot. I need to make sure I pay attention to stuff like this in the future.

Oh, and cheers on the thumbless advice. I'll give those a try next time.


----------



## millenniumman75

17 miles in the past three days. I think I need a day off.


----------



## scooby

Well I woke up with my wrist in worse shape than last night. God dammit. I don't want to stop weights to heal up, but looks like I'll have to give it a rest for a week or more.


----------



## Cerberus

I have a head cold, so I'm thinking I won't go to the gym today. Maybe. Maybe . . .


----------



## srschirm

Next set, best set.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Well I woke up with my wrist in worse shape than last night. God dammit. I don't want to stop weights to heal up, but looks like I'll have to give it a rest for a week or more.


That sucks, but don't let it demotivate you. Just make it a learning experience and maybe in the meantime you could do some lower body or conditioning work until you're healed.

I hurt my knee a few months back and couldn't squat for awhile. It motivated me to really get my form down, not slack on warmups and I made great progress on other lifts during that time.


----------



## Barette

Why do they have to make yoga pants and leggings with a seam down the middle of the crotch, it gives a look of perma-camel toe. That does not lessen my anxiety in the gym. 

Also, what happened to that member who lived in TX or AZ or something and always used the "...." after every sentence and had a crowd of Mexicans staring at her everywhere she went? I miss her weird posts and rants on Mexicans, they were enlightening. How will I know what she thinks of Mexicans now?


----------



## cmed

I think I cured my runner's knee. I've been foam rolling twice daily for the past month with no luck. Everything is soft and loose. Hamstrings, IT band, etc. Knee still hurt though. Earlier this week a found a particular portion of the quad that felt like HELL when I rolled over it. I've been grinding that out for the past few days and now my knee is suddenly better and I ran 3 miles this morning without any issues. Fingers crossed.


----------



## scooby

Man, why is there always someone doing stupid **** in the only squat rack whenever I go? Sets of curls in the squat rack? Come on, dude...


----------



## scooby

Buckyx said:


> just squat in the curl rack for revenge


I already do, since it might as well be called the curl rack. Or the anything but squats rack.


----------



## JH1983

I saw a new one at my gym a few weeks ago. This woman had dragged a mat into the squat rack and was doing crunches.


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> I saw a new one at my gym a few weeks ago. This woman had dragged a mat into the squat rack and was doing crunches.


I now know what I'm doing for next time I'm at the gym.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I now know what I'm doing for next time I'm at the gym.


Make sure to do curls or behind-the-back wrist curls while you're in there and also don't forget to leave the squat rack in total disarray when you're done.


----------



## scooby

So I just walked into the gym and I look over to the squat rack, and see someone in there curling... I really wish I could say I was joking...


----------



## Barette

People who leave weights on the machine. ESP when it's like 50 lb weights that I can barely lift. I mean, okay, extra workout, cool, but when it's 6 individual 50 lb weights? **** you. **** you.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## scooby

Well, at least I got my squats in straight after he was done. As soon as I finished my sets, a swarm of people came in and the cage was taken for the rest of the time I was there.


----------



## Omgblood

Pet peeve at the gym: people who work out off, or right in front of the rack of the free-weight dumbbells. At my 24 hour fitness it's just one long rack of dumbbells with benches/seats that are about 4 feet from the rack. There's not enough room for two way traffic. When someone is working too closely to the rack, it makes it impossible to re-rack dumbbells or get them off the rack and/or forces someone to walk around the bench because the lane is closed.

It's no biggie really. It's just some people don't seem to like it when I force my way into the rack. I didn't feel like waiting for him to finish his set. I just wish he would have made 5 steps back away from the rack.


----------



## scooby

I find it so satisfying when I'm drenched in sweat when I finish my workout. It looks like a kid hit me with a couple water bombs. Pools of sweat under the stationary bike. Feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## scooby

Why am I so good at getting injured? Except this injury happened at the dumbest time. I did a workout on Friday, went through it fine, did cardio fine. Whole session was very smooth. Left the gym, pulled into a takeaway to get some chicken. Order some, and while waiting I take a step and I roll my ankle, or my ankle suddenly gave out or something. I really don't know what happened, but yeah, another injury.


----------



## JH1983

I thought I'd share the latest violation of squat rack etiquette I observed this weekend. The squat rack at my gym also has a pull up bar inside (there are two other pull up bars in the gym) and this dude had two ropes with handles tied to the pull up bar in the squat rack and had one foot in each handle like in a suspended push up position and was doing a mountain climber motion (one knee at a time to the chest) and finishing off with push ups. I was speechless.


----------



## cmed

I'm struggling to adapt to any kind of cardio that isn't running. I used the stationary bike for 30 minutes after I was done lifting this morning, and even though I put forth effort it didn't really feel like much of a cardiovascular workout. Yesterday I used the elliptical. It wasn't as unsuccessful as the bike, but it still didn't feel like the intense kind of workout I get from running. Back in 2007 I hurt something in my foot and switched to swimming for a couple of months, and it worked out great. I loved swimming, but it's not an option for me right now. 

Maybe it'll take some getting used to. Who knows. Damn my knees to hell. I just want to run again.


----------



## drNYster

I hate starting lifts so late in the day, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## cmed

January 2nd, first day of the new year that the gym is open, and it was the quietest I've seen it yet. I don't know what's going on here, but I like it.


----------



## Barette

I put off going to the gym, and now when I go for 5:30 it'll be packed with the afterwork crowd. Procrastination bites me in the *** again.


----------



## scooby

I never want to go to the gym at peak hour at night ever again. I usually go around 2pm-ish. Messed up my whole routine, having to do things out of order. I absolutely hate when I can't do things in the right order using the same benches. Usually my squats are the first thing I do, but I didn't get into the rack until my 3rd last exercise. Had to do barbell press instead of my usual dumbbell press.


----------



## goku23

scooby said:


> I never want to go to the gym at peak hour at night ever again. I usually go around 2pm-ish. Messed up my whole routine, having to do things out of order. I absolutely hate when I can't do things in the right order using the same benches. Usually my squats are the first thing I do, but I didn't get into the rack until my 3rd last exercise. Had to do barbell press instead of my usual dumbbell press.


squats, presses and bench in the same workout?
you doing a full body workout mate?


----------



## scooby

goku23 said:


> squats, presses and bench in the same workout?
> you doing a full body workout mate?


I do, yeah. Sorry I meant dumbbell bench* press but I also do OHP. I haven't been working out for long so I'm sticking to compounds until I gain a decent amount of strength.


----------



## goku23

scooby said:


> I do, yeah. Sorry I meant dumbbell bench* press but I also do OHP. I haven't been working out for long so I'm sticking to compounds until I gain a decent amount of strength.


3 times a week?

i did the same when i started years ago. full body 3 times a week, used to read Reg Park's old books!
5x5 program but tbh its really more for strength, not so much for hypertrophy plus its difficult to cause a growth response by only doing 1-2 exercises per muscle group each workout.

have you tried a push-pull-legs split?

pressing (pushing) exercises on day 1, so chest, shoulders triceps. all pressing movements - bench, incline bench/dumbbell press, shoulder press, military press, overhead tricep extensions etx

pulling on day 2, so all pulling exercises - lat pulldown, barbell rows, chins, upright rows, bicep curls, preacher curls etc

legs on day 3. rest and repeat. can be altered to a 3 day split or a 6 day split. each workout every 4th day would be good at your stage.

causes more hypertrophy because you'd be using more volume for each muscle group to really tax them. plus its based around compound movements.


----------



## Esteban

goku23 said:


> 3 times a week?
> 
> i did the same when i started years ago. full body 3 times a week, used to read Reg Park's old books!
> 5x5 program but tbh its really more for strength, not so much for hypertrophy plus its difficult to cause a growth response by only doing 1-2 exercises per muscle group each workout.
> 
> have you tried a push-pull-legs split?
> 
> pressing (pushing) exercises on day 1, so chest, shoulders triceps. all pressing movements - bench, incline bench/dumbbell press, shoulder press, military press, overhead tricep extensions etx
> 
> pulling on day 2, so all pulling exercises - lat pulldown, barbell rows, chins, upright rows, bicep curls, preacher curls etc
> 
> legs on day 3. rest and repeat. can be altered to a 3 day split or a 6 day split. each workout every 4th day would be good at your stage.
> 
> causes more hypertrophy because you'd be using more volume for each muscle group to really tax them. plus its based around compound movements.


Interesting. I think I might try this.

How much volume is good and how much is counterproductive?


----------



## Esteban

I've been getting a dull ache in my right elbow. It's not just muscle soreness. I'm thinking about taking a break from lifting with it.


----------



## scooby

goku23 said:


> 3 times a week?
> 
> i did the same when i started years ago. full body 3 times a week, used to read Reg Park's old books!
> 5x5 program but tbh its really more for strength, not so much for hypertrophy plus its difficult to cause a growth response by only doing 1-2 exercises per muscle group each workout.
> 
> have you tried a push-pull-legs split?
> 
> pressing (pushing) exercises on day 1, so chest, shoulders triceps. all pressing movements - bench, incline bench/dumbbell press, shoulder press, military press, overhead tricep extensions etx
> 
> pulling on day 2, so all pulling exercises - lat pulldown, barbell rows, chins, upright rows, bicep curls, preacher curls etc
> 
> legs on day 3. rest and repeat. can be altered to a 3 day split or a 6 day split. each workout every 4th day would be good at your stage.
> 
> causes more hypertrophy because you'd be using more volume for each muscle group to really tax them. plus its based around compound movements.


Yeah, 3 times a week. I'm 12 weeks into the routine I chose so I'm pretty keen on seeing it out. My routine's reps per set range from 8 to 12 with 4/2 sets per exercise. I don't know if I'd be able to handle more presses than I am at right now. I get pretty beat from my workout with just bench press + Overhead press.


----------



## goku23

Esteban said:


> Interesting. I think I might try this.
> 
> How much volume is good and how much is counterproductive?


you only need as much as volume as it takes to signal hypertrophy and create a post workout anabolic response.

i do 3 work sets (to failure or close to muscle failure with max weight for 8-12) after 2 progressively heavier warm up sets. 3 exercises per muscle group. 
that equals to at least 9 work sets per muscle. 
but i typically train each muscle twice a week - 
the body doesn't like to waste resources/energy and won't use them for making muscle unless it knows that the occurrence of inducing muscle damage through lifting weight is not a one off but rather a recurring process that must be adapted to. 
thats why im a believer in frequency as well as volume. muscles recover much quicker than people think - typically 36-48 hours. its the CNS that takes time to recover but thats why the management of volume is important - to prevent CNS fatigue.

i've experienced my best growth by increasing frequency of muscles trained.

here's an interesting study that shows volume plays a key role in muscle growth too:

_*Krieger, JW. Single vs. multiple sets of resistance exercise for muscle hypertrophy: a meta-analysis. J Strength Cond Res 24(4): 1150-1159, 
2010.*_
Previous meta-analyses have compared the effects of single to multiple sets on strength, but analyses on muscle hypertrophy are lacking. *The purpose of this study was to use multilevel meta-regression to compare the effects of single and multiple sets per exercise on muscle hypertrophy.*The analysis comprised 55 effect sizes (ESs), nested within 19 treatment groups and 8 studies. Multiple sets were associated with a larger ES than a single set (difference = 0.10 ± 0.04; confidence interval [CI]: 0.02, 0.19; p = 0.016). In a dose-response model, there was a trend for 2-3 sets per exercise to be associated with a greater ES than 1 set (difference = 0.09 ± 0.05; CI: −0.02, 0.20; p = 0.09), and a trend for 4-6 sets per exercise to be associated with a greater ES than 1 set (difference = 0.20 ± 0.11; CI: −0.04, 0.43; p = 0.096). Both of these trends were significant when considering permutation test p values (p < 0.01). There was no significant difference between 2-3 sets per exercise and 4-6 sets per exercise (difference = 0.10 ± 0.10; CI: −0.09, 0.30; p = 0.29). There was a tendency for increasing ESs for an increasing number of sets (0.24 for 1 set, 0.34 for 2-3 sets, and 0.44 for 4-6 sets). Sensitivity analysis revealed no highly influential studies that affected the magnitude of the observed differences, but one study did slightly influence the level of significance and CI width. No evidence of publication bias was observed.* In conclusion, multiple sets are associated with 40% greater hypertrophy-related ESs than 1 set, in both trained and untrained subjects.*

all sets were taken to muscle failure in both groups for the study.


----------



## goku23

thats why i think with a full body workout, which typically uses 1 exercise per muscle and 3 work sets (albeit 3 times a week frequency but that still only equates to 9 work sets in total.)
isn't productive for optimal muscle growth.
key to growth is volume per session to increase protein synthesis. 
everyone knows about the pump, a pump is enhanced blood flow in the muscle.
blood flow has been found to increase local amino acid delivery to muscle and secondarily increase amino acid transport into cells - increased protein synthesis which is key for muscle growth.

3 sets per muscle is simply not enough to cause the above to take place.


----------



## Esteban

alright. I think I'll up my volume and see if it helps. 

I've made some gains I'm happy with with my current workout (I added 30 lbs to my bench in the past few months), but I think it's time to switch it up. 

I want to get my max bench up to 315 lbs (255 lbs currently) and my max squat up to somewhere around 400 lbs (275 lbs currently).


----------



## JH1983

I did push/pull/legs for awhile last year and saw some good gains on my bench and deadlift. It didn't work well for my squat, but I think that was because I did deadlift on the pull day and it had a negative impact on my squats. I tried juggling it like legs/push/pull and pull/push/legs and both those variations negatively impacted the push day and didn't allow enough lower body recovery. If I did it again I'd just do deadlift after squats on the leg day and I think that would solve that problem.

I'd also run it like doing one set of push, pull and leg days geared towards strength and do sets like 5x5, 5x3, 3x5, 3x3, 5x1 and 3x1 and not go to failure and take a day off and then do another push, pull and leg day cycle geared towards hypertrophy, more volume, higher reps and going to failure. On the strength days focus more on flat bench, overhead press, deadlift, squat, weighted chins and heavy rows and on the hypertrophy days swap in stuff like incline, dumbbell incline or shoulder press, front squats or high rep high bar squats, higher rep pull ups, chins, lat pull downs and rows and more isolated arm and leg work as necessary.

The idea behind that would be that the pure strength work would drive up the weight used for the hypertrophy and the increased hypertrophy would allow for more increases in strength, so they each complement the other.

I'd run that three days on and one day off with the option of two days off once in awhile if I was really feeling beat up.

That's my two cents on this style of training anyway. This is from someone who trains mostly for strength, so take that for what it is.

I agree with goku23 about frequency though, no matter if you're a powerlifter, bodybuilder or Olympic lifter, you need to be hitting your muscles as often as your recovery allows if you want optimal results.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to do another round today, if not before work then after


----------



## Barette

New years resolution crowds are no joke... things I saw--

-One guy just hanging off the upper bar on a squat rack. At first I thought he was going to do pull ups... but he was just hanging there... sometimes putting his feet up on the sides... just literally hanging. 

-Group of guys using up machines by... talking. One would just sit on the bench/in the machine/rack and they'd just talk. Not do anything, but just sit/stand there and talk. Then get up, move to another machine and.... talk.

-Elderly guy using a squat machine, despite a big sign on it that said "out of order" 

-Teenagers standing behind me while I do squats and not hiding their staring.

-Guys on the bikes/treadmills in jeans or work shoes

-A bench in a squat rack, not only that, but LEFT in there when they were done. 

-Another bench behind another squat rack

-Weights... weights everywhere

-Just a ****ing **** load of people walking around acting like they don't hate being there and aren't gonna stop going in... oh... say a few weeks, because they don't actually want to change any habits because if they did, they wouldn't have put it off till January because of some stupid and cliche tradition.


F*** ME can't wait till January.


----------



## goku23

Barette said:


> New years resolution crowds are no joke... things I saw--
> 
> -One guy just hanging off the upper bar on a squat rack. At first I thought he was going to do pull ups... but he was just hanging there... sometimes putting his feet up on the sides... just literally hanging.
> 
> -*Group of guys using up machines by... talking. One would just sit on the bench/in the machine/rack and they'd just talk. Not do anything, but just sit/stand there and talk. Then get up, move to another machine and.... talk.
> *
> -Elderly guy using a squat machine, despite a big sign on it that said "out of order"
> 
> -Teenagers standing behind me while I do squats and not hiding their staring.
> 
> -Guys on the bikes/treadmills in jeans or work shoes
> 
> *-A bench in a squat rack, not only that, but LEFT in there when they were done.
> 
> -Another bench behind another squat rack
> 
> -Weights... weights everywhere
> *
> -Just a ****ing **** load of people walking around acting like they don't hate being there and aren't gonna stop going in... oh... say a few weeks, because they don't actually want to change any habits because if they did, they wouldn't have put it off till January because of some stupid and cliche tradition.
> 
> F*** ME can't wait till January.


this is my PET PEEVE!

morons talking for 10 mins in between sets, hogging the machine.
idiots leaving plates and benches scattered everywhere. takes me 5 mins just to find all the plates i need!!

this is modern society! lol
generation nothingness - iphones, social media, selfies and terrible "music"!!


----------



## Barette

goku23 said:


> this is my PET PEEVE!
> 
> morons talking for 10 mins in between sets, hogging the machine.
> idiots leaving plates and benches scattered everywhere. takes me 5 mins just to find all the plates i need!!
> 
> this is modern society! lol
> generation nothingness - iphones, social media, selfies and terrible "music"!!


I hate it. I HATE IT. I don't ****ing get it. If you're acting like you're motivated enough to go to the gym and get into shape, THEN WHY BE SO ****ING LAZY AND NOT PUT THE WEIGHTS BACK. The worst is when it's like 55 lb+ weights all around, in front of the mirror, so it blocks the area where people stand and do curls and watch themselves to watch their form. And since the weights are so heavy, little prisses like me can't lift them, so I have to be ****ing annoyed. Or they'll leave like 10 of the 45 lb weights on the leg press, so I have to remove 8 ****ing lbs and re-rack them before I can start. Like, **** face, you had the energy to put them on, WHY NOT TAKE THEM OFF.

There's one room where people do abs and like stretches and ****, and there's a lot of little weights, like 5-15 lbs, and sometimes I go in there and EVERY SINGLE WEIGHT is spread across the floor, the balance balls are all over, the steps and little riser things to go under them are all over, I'm like... ARE YOU ****ING CHILDREN. I don't get it. WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE. It seriously pisses me off. Stop being a ****ing ******* leaving **** around. Especially since they act like it's the cleaning crew's job to put weights away---IT'S NOT. CLEANing people CLEAN, not lug 65 lbs around the ****ing place and drag benches across the room. I thought I saw the worst of people by working in retail... the gym is even worse. These people acting like their workout is so ****ing important that other people should cater to them and clean up their messes (though, retail is exactly that way too)

But seriously, I can't even believe someone dragged a bench into the squat rack. The benches are across the room!!! I get that it's scary to do chest presses without a spotter, but still!!! To not even take it away when they're done, as if a bench is supposed to be there! And the benches are on the opposite side of the room, I'm not about to look like an idiot dragging someone else's ****ing bench all across the room.

Edit: Oh Oh Oh, and when someone puts their scarf or something on a machine, just so that no one uses it, while they're off looking at other machines, drinking their water, doing arm stuff, etc. They're busy with other stuff, but still leave their **** on the machine so that no one else can use it while they're ****ing around. Lord help me until February.


----------



## goku23

^ its normally a sweaty towel they leave on the machine while they go off to mix an intra workout shake thinking that will be the secret to new gains! lol

the funny thing is, the people who leave weights and benches and everything in between scattered all over the place have the worst physiques and are the least experienced!
you'd think these people would have less of an ego and a bit more sense.
ive yet to meet a well experienced lifter who has these bad habits.

what really grinds my gears (too much family guy!) is when im doing a set of curls or whatever and i can see from the corner of my eye a group of newbies just staring at me!!!
its really irritating! 
and its always the same question they ask! (im sure you can guess!)

but having those creepy guys staring at you while doing squats sounds a million times worse!
that one takes the cake! 
fcking people never seize to amaze lol

...good thing though is that you know they'll only last a couple months, if that!


----------



## Barette

goku23 said:


> ^ its normally a sweaty towel they leave on the machine while they go off to mix an intra workout shake thinking that will be the secret to new gains! lol
> 
> the funny thing is, the people who leave weights and benches and everything in between scattered all over the place have the worst physiques and are the least experienced!
> you'd think these people would have less of an ego and a bit more sense.
> ive yet to meet a well experienced lifter who has these bad habits.
> 
> what really grinds my gears (too much family guy!) is when im doing a set of curls or whatever and i can see from the corner of my eye a group of newbies just staring at me!!!
> its really irritating!
> and its always the same question they ask! (im sure you can guess!)
> 
> but having those creepy guys staring at you while doing squats sounds a million times worse!
> that one takes the cake!
> fcking people never seize to amaze lol
> 
> ...good thing though is that you know they'll only last a couple months, if that!


(What do they ask you? lol). I had one guy come up and ask me about lunges and squats that I was doing, and it didn't creep me out or anything, he was nice and asking questions, but I had no idea that there was somebody watching me during my whole workout LOL I'm not even muscular or experienced. But the creepier guys... ugh. One time I was doing a tricep kickback on a bench, and a guy came over and sat on the bench behind me and just watched my butt. LITERALLY RIGHT BEHIND ME. I was right in front of the mirror... it was no secret.

I agree though, it's always the people who aren't experienced who make the biggest messes. That, or it's the massive massive guys who think they're just so great and tough, like one guy was talking with his buddy about how their friend just got brain cancer from all the steroids, and he was like "And he knows more about steroids than me! And I know my fair share!" and were screaming and like "YOU GOT IT BRAH YOU GOT IT BRAH" yelling about the pre-workout and 6 red bulls they drank before coming in and how high they ranked in former body building competitions... then just left the weights all around. I was like... wow.


----------



## goku23

Barette said:


> (What do they ask you? lol). I had one guy come up and ask me about lunges and squats that I was doing, and it didn't creep me out or anything, he was nice and asking questions, but I had no idea that there was somebody watching me during my whole workout LOL I'm not even muscular or experienced. But the creepier guys... ugh. One time I was doing a tricep kickback on a bench, and a guy came over and sat on the bench behind me and just watched my butt. LITERALLY RIGHT BEHIND ME. I was right in front of the mirror... it was no secret.
> 
> I agree though, it's always the people who aren't experienced who make the biggest messes. That, or it's the massive massive guys who think they're just so great and tough, like one guy was talking with his buddy about how their friend just got brain cancer from all the steroids, and he was like "And he knows more about steroids than me! And I know my fair share!" and were screaming and like "YOU GOT IT BRAH YOU GOT IT BRAH" yelling about the pre-workout and 6 red bulls they drank before coming in and how high they ranked in former body building competitions... then just left the weights all around. I was like... wow.


lol i knew you were gonna ask me that!
- them "bro, do you juice bro?"
- me "only oranges young grasshopper!"

wtf! the guy just sat behind you?!! staring is one thing but friggin sitting right behind...that dude just seriously deserved a smack! lol

similar thing happened to my brother's girlfriend, she wanted to come gym with me and help her lose weight.
i left her to do some ab work and came back to see 3 pricks staring at her while she did leg raises!
i lost it and probably overreacted lol but the barbell was about to go across their face! lol
i really hate things like that, i dont even know why though!

...steroids causing brain cancer?? lol they sound like a well-informed bunch them!
steroids dont create cancer from thin air! (morons they are!)
they cause hypertrophy and hyperplasia (to an extent) of cells.
if a person has pre-existing cancer cells then they too will be effected.
if they dont have any pre-existing conditions then nothing will happen!

you ever watch broscience?
dude is hilarious! sums up gym etiquette perfectly!
...guys who put the weight back in the wrong rack!!! lol


----------



## Barette

goku23 said:


> lol i knew you were gonna ask me that!
> - them "bro, do you juice bro?"
> - me "only oranges young grasshopper!"
> 
> wtf! the guy just sat behind you?!! staring is one thing but friggin sitting right behind...that dude just seriously deserved a smack! lol
> 
> similar thing happened to my brother's girlfriend, she wanted to come gym with me and help her lose weight.
> i left her to do some ab work and came back to see 3 pricks staring at her while she did leg raises!
> i lost it and probably overreacted lol but the barbell was about to go across their face! lol
> i really hate things like that, i dont even know why though!
> 
> ...steroids causing brain cancer?? lol they sound like a well-informed bunch them!
> steroids dont create cancer from thin air! (morons they are!)
> they cause hypertrophy and hyperplasia (to an extent) of cells.
> if a person has pre-existing cancer cells then they too will be effected.
> if they dont have any pre-existing conditions then nothing will happen!
> 
> you ever watch broscience?
> dude is hilarious! sums up gym etiquette perfectly!
> ...guys who put the weight back in the wrong rack!!! lol


Loooooooool I didn't realize people were so open with asking that.

Ugh it's so creepy! I don't get it, I don't get it. it's definitely bothersome, having creeps stare. He sat right behind me, and we were both in front of a mirror so I could see him staring the whole time... not exactly subtle! Esp since I've only been squatting for 2 months so I've got pretty much nothing to look at anyway, lol.

I think those two guys' respective IQs were less than what they can lift... if you get what I'm saying.

That video is actually hilarious and way too accurate hahahaha, thanks for the link! The weights in the wrong rack is what kills me too!!!! Esp when it's like 65+ free weights in the 5 lb weight rack, and since it doesn't fit, they have to put it in diagonally. Or they just put it in horizontally. Or it's almost falling out. it's like... ????? god, the gym, who knew it'd be such a bothersome place sometimes... but I guess literally ANYTHING with people is inevitably bothersome...


----------



## Potato Girl

Damn, I went overseas for a month and a half and was only able to get to the gym once a week IF that (and it was usually a pretty half-assed work out tbh). That plus my ****ty diet means my main compounds have gone down like 10-15kg feelsbadman 

WELP time to get back on it! I've decided to add more accessory movements and up the volume for more hypertrophy, before I usually kept it in the strength rep range. Can't wait to hear about everyones gains this year and good luck dealing with the new year resolutions crowd, be patient with em theyll be gone in like a month probably lol ..


----------



## Omgblood

Diarrhea ruins workouts


----------



## Esteban

My legs are so sore today that I have trouble going up stairs. 

Nice.


----------



## rymo

Not a thought but a question. How often per week is it advisable to work on the same muscle group if you want the fastest gains? In other words, let's say on Monday I destroy my chest. It's really sore for two days, and on the third day it's only moderately sore. Could I work it out again on the first or second day? Is it advisable to wait until it's completely not sore to go again? Can I get a chest or other workout in 3x a week?


----------



## goku23

rymo said:


> Not a thought but a question. How often per week is it advisable to work on the same muscle group if you want the fastest gains? In other words, let's say on Monday I destroy my chest. It's really sore for two days, and on the third day it's only moderately sore. Could I work it out again on the first or second day? Is it advisable to wait until it's completely not sore to go again? Can I get a chest or other workout in 3x a week?


its a balancing act - volume, intensity and frequency.
muscle recovery is influenced by volume and intensity so you're frequency has to be in sync.

body responds to change and muscles grow only if they have to. they adapt to new challenges so we have to keep challenging them to trigger growth.
one way to do this is adjusting frequency.

when you train a muscle you incur hypertrophy through tension placed on the muscle but also you increase protein synthesis and amino acid uptake in the muscle.
doing the above as frequently as possible has obvious benefits but is highly dependant on the amount of tension thats placed on the muscle - more tension/intensity used the more damage and hypertrophy occurs and longer recovery is needed. so training that muscle again before its recovered is counter productive and will hinder growth.

twice a week, 3-4 exercises per muscle, 3 work sets (excluding warm ups) progressively heavier on each set (or you could pyramid down in weight)
i.e.
set 1: 6-8 reps with a weight that will cause you to fail at those reps (where you physically cant complete another rep after 6+)
set 2: 8-10 reps same principle
set 3: 12-15 reps same principle
(could do the opposite and go up in weight and lower in reps)

this is a cookie cutter suggestion but a general rule of thumb is that the muscle worked recovers in 36-72 hours with the above volume and intensity (depending on genetics etc) so training the muscle once every 4 days would work well with the above.

of course you could reduce volume and train in an even higher frequency but only change when you need to.
right now (assuming you're fairly new to this) progressively overloading with weight is what you want to do.
you will hit a plateau eventually and thats when you change other factors.


----------



## Barette

There's a girl at my gym that I got in a tiff with a while ago, when we were acquaintances. Basically, she's a *****. I saw her doing lat pull downs in the squat rack, on a bench dragged in. So SHE'S the asshile doing it. Not a ****ing shock.


----------



## rymo

goku23 said:


> its a balancing act - volume, intensity and frequency.
> muscle recovery is influenced by volume and intensity so you're frequency has to be in sync.
> 
> body responds to change and muscles grow only if they have to. they adapt to new challenges so we have to keep challenging them to trigger growth.
> one way to do this is adjusting frequency.
> 
> when you train a muscle you incur hypertrophy through tension placed on the muscle but also you increase protein synthesis and amino acid uptake in the muscle.
> doing the above as frequently as possible has obvious benefits but is highly dependant on the amount of tension thats placed on the muscle - more tension/intensity used the more damage and hypertrophy occurs and longer recovery is needed. so training that muscle again before its recovered is counter productive and will hinder growth.
> 
> twice a week, 3-4 exercises per muscle, 3 work sets (excluding warm ups) progressively heavier on each set (or you could pyramid down in weight)
> i.e.
> set 1: 6-8 reps with a weight that will cause you to fail at those reps (where you physically cant complete another rep after 6+)
> set 2: 8-10 reps same principle
> set 3: 12-15 reps same principle
> (could do the opposite and go up in weight and lower in reps)
> 
> this is a cookie cutter suggestion but a general rule of thumb is that the muscle worked recovers in 36-72 hours with the above volume and intensity (depending on genetics etc) so training the muscle once every 4 days would work well with the above.
> 
> of course you could reduce volume and train in an even higher frequency but only change when you need to.
> right now (assuming you're fairly new to this) progressively overloading with weight is what you want to do.
> you will hit a plateau eventually and thats when you change other factors.


I've been working out on and off forever. Unfortunately, I've only been consistent enough to be "ripped" once or twice in my life. Recently I've been consistent for the last 2 or 3 months and I more or less follow the method you've described. Although I'll usually just do 3 sets of 10 instead of the pyramid thang or increasing weight. Still - I've been getting stronger, but I only marginally switch around the exercises I'm doing for each muscle. Would you suggest I do a complete shake up and do an entirely new set of exercises, or should I keep the staples (squats, bench, etc) and maybe just swap in a few different exercises?


----------



## goku23

rymo said:


> I've been working out on and off forever. Unfortunately, I've only been consistent enough to be "ripped" once or twice in my life. Recently I've been consistent for the last 2 or 3 months and I more or less follow the method you've described. Although I'll usually just do 3 sets of 10 instead of the pyramid thang or increasing weight. Still - I've been getting stronger, but I only marginally switch around the exercises I'm doing for each muscle. Would you suggest I do a complete shake up and do an entirely new set of exercises, or should I keep the staples (squats, bench, etc) and maybe just swap in a few different exercises?


you want to keep the staples in, but the way you use and supplement them can change.

whats your workout split?

heres something that has worked well for me before:

day 1 - chest, shoulders, triceps
day 2 - back, biceps
day 3 - legs
day 4 - rest
day 5 - repeat

training each muscle once every 4 days. for example chest is done twice a week, the first workout on day 1 is compound movements - all pressing exercises. 
barbell bench, barbell incline and chest press with mix of rep ranges and tempo i mentioned.
same for shoulders and triceps. shoulder press, military press -
push downs and overhead extensions for triceps.

but the second chest workout of the week is more isolated movements rather than presses.
day 5 is dumbell bench instead of barbell but thats the only compound pressing movement. the other exercises are flyes, pec deck and cable cross overs.
likewise for delts, less presses and more lateral raises and upright rows.

same applied to the other muscle groups. 
first back workout is barbell rows, dumbell rows, deads (heavy rows)
second back workout is more isolated movements like wide grip lat pulldowns, cable work and chins.

you want to keep the staples but you want to keep challenging the muscles.
i dont know your history so this might be too much volume for you.
even if it is the body will eventually adapt to it.

its a good idea to cycle your training - go hard for 8-10 weeks and take a week or two with less volume and intensity to give your system a break and a chance to catch up.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Changed up my normal lifting-cardio routine for a military style workout, doing conditioning drills and running. One week in and it's tough as nails. Tougher than any amount of lifting i've ever done. I love it.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Buckyx said:


> f*** I wish my body wasnt a magnet to injuries, training was only passion I had in life and all this god damn injuries prevent me from working out, with social life f***ed up mental health suffer and now even the physical, it just makes me sad and angry
> 
> the most funny thing is I was always about strict form which made my progress looked much slower than the others who train like s*** and still I injured my left shoulder during warm up .. almost 2 years after my first serious shoulder injury which took 6+ months to recover from


Do you have a physical therapist? During my first year of lifting I developed TOS Syndrome. Nasty injury in the shoulder that happens due to overtraining/overusing either the back or chest and undertraining the opposite end, which basically makes your body pull too much to one side, compressing the nerves in the shoulder. Try doing military presses, flys or lat pulls with that... Training shoulders and back was painful as **** for half a year, but eventually I recovered completely.

Point in case: I had my physical therapist that specialized in sports treat me a couple times by massaging/stretching and she gave me exercises to help alleviate the pain. She also said that, whatever I do, I should *not* stop training, since being passive will often make the injury worse or last longer. Your body needs to keep moving.


----------



## cmed

well it's been 3 weeks since I last ran, and I've been feeling better than I've felt in months, so I decided to try a slow paced 20 minute jog on the treadmill yesterday to see how my body would respond. All systems are go. I'll give it another week just be safe, then slowly start running on the ground again. Maybe 6 miles the first week, then 8, then 10, etc.

Let's hope the injury bug leaves all of us alone for the rest of 2015.


----------



## Omgblood

Getting angry seems to help alot. Not me of course


----------



## cmed

****, Greg Plitt hit by a train and killed at the age of 37 last night. Wanting to look like this guy was one of the reasons that got me started with lifting back in 2008.






RIP dude


----------



## goku23

^ RIP Gregg
really sad, was apparently doing a photoshoot near the track. i dont know much about him but he's inspired many people to improve their physiques so thats a great accomplishment in itself.


----------



## scooby

cmed said:


> ****, Greg Plitt hit by a train and killed at the age of 37 last night. Wanting to look like this guy was one of the reasons that got me started with lifting back in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP dude


I read about that on fb yesterday and couldn't believe it. I would sometimes watch his videos over the years and the way he talked was so motivational. How sad that this happened.



Omgblood said:


> Getting angry seems to help alot. Not me of course


Dude, I ****ing love watching Pete Rubish deadlift. I watch his videos all the time. Theres just something about watching badass deadlifts that I enjoy. He is intense as ****.


----------



## Omgblood

scooby said:


> Dude, I ****ing love watching Pete Rubish deadlift. I watch his videos all the time. Theres just something about watching badass deadlifts that I enjoy. He is intense as ****.


If the gym was empty I would love to just yell and blast music through the speakers


----------



## scooby

Omgblood said:


> If the gym was empty I would love to just yell and blast music through the speakers


Just do it anyway for the lulz. It would honestly bother me less than other things in the gym. Like that damn guy that always curls in the squat rack. He was at it again today. After I was fully finished though and foam rolling my muscles out. His go to move is doing a superset of squat rack curls + leg press machine.


----------



## JH1983

New gym pet peeve: People doing aerobics on the deadlift platform.


----------



## millenniumman75

JH1983 said:


> New gym pet peeve: People doing aerobics on the deadlift platform.


OMG! I have never been to a gym and still wouldn't pull that.
It must be the cushioning. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> ****, Greg Plitt hit by a train and killed at the age of 37 last night. Wanting to look like this guy was one of the reasons that got me started with lifting back in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP dude


If I looked like him, my wife would never let me leave the house!


----------



## JH1983

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG! I have never been to a gym and still wouldn't pull that.
> It must be the cushioning. :lol


It's not even cushioned, it looks like this.










They could literally do that stuff anywhere.


----------



## millenniumman75

JH1983 said:


> It's not even cushioned, it looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could literally do that stuff anywhere.


I was expecting a yoga mat kinds of thing. That's not even big enough to do aerobics. I used to do aerobics all the time. I'd be falling off that thing!

Hey newbies - stay off JH1983's platform or he's gonna bench press you to the moon :haha.


----------



## scooby

Mmmm, progression. Passed my "test" day with the weights I'm at for all my lifts and time to add more weight. Newb gains are fun.


----------



## Green Eyes

I'm running my first marathon in 12 weeks. Yesterday I ran 18km. My legs are a bit sore today.
I also need to start doing weight training again. I need to lose weight and become stronger. Not sure I want to join a gym again.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

JH1983 said:


> New gym pet peeve: People doing aerobics on the deadlift platform.


 I posted quite a while ago of a fat chick doing her step-aerobics on the bench press. I asked if she could do it elsewhere, and she pointed to another bench press that was being used and said: "You can work in with that guy over there."

:blank

A bunch of guys were waiting for someone else to get her to move her big **ss, which I found even more annoying. And of course, the front desk guys all ran to the bathrooms to avoid conflict.


----------



## hazel22

yes I can see you checking me out underwater


----------



## JH1983

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> I posted quite a while ago of a fat chick doing her step-aerobics on the bench press. I asked if she could do it elsewhere, and she pointed to another bench press that was being used and said: "You can work in with that guy over there."
> 
> :blank
> 
> A bunch of guys were waiting for someone else to get her to move her big **ss, which I found even more annoying. And of course, the front desk guys all ran to the bathrooms to avoid conflict.


Ridiculous is what it is. It's always something that could be done anywhere being done on something that can't be done anywhere else.


----------



## scooby

I hate bicep curls... Definitely my least favourite exercise in my routine.


----------



## drNYster

Chest is so sore after the first day back from my deload. Only had 2 hrs of sleep, but gonna kill this workout!


----------



## Omgblood

I think i've channeled all my hatred for life into lifting. This year I hope to put 100 lbs on each of my compound lifts and put myself at 280 bench, 405 squat and 540 dead lift.


----------



## P1e2

Never go the gym anymore and really don't mind gyms too much. In the past enjoyed Zumba class, but it was too crowded and a person came in late and really seemed to get in my space and I was stubborn and wouldn't move. The person left eventually and that was great. Always stood in the back in Zumba class and kind of faked that I knew the steps.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

You know what? I think people should really mind their own business in the gym.

I was working out on my bench press. A very obese female dressed in horizontal stripes (which made her look even more obese), and some random guy - were watching me.

Granted, I wear sweat shirts down to my knees, and because of this, all people can see is my neck and head. Okay, I think I must have a scrawny neck.

I put a #45 lb plate on each side of my bench press for after warming up. The obese chick walks over and tells me: "I'm a powerlifter and you know, you shouldn't lift that much by yourself being a girl - I don't even lift that much. Let me spot you." I put my earbuds back in and walked away.

They stood there watching as I stretched. Then started benching 10 reps with the #135 at least 2 sets. She walked off, but her "friend" stayed and watched me pyramid up to #195 without a spot. Then pyramid down.

there's something I learned in lifting. Just because a person is "big" does not make them "powerful". I made the same mistake she did when I was overweight.

But unless someone specifically asks you for help? Don't embarrass yourself..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Buckyx said:


> ancient beast, that dude posses some serious knowledge
> how to walk stairs at 105 kg


WOW!!!!


----------



## Omgblood

Tweaked my lower back during a squat PR (I think). Felt like something was poking my lower back and it hurt to bend over. I had to skip my exercises that used lower back. Bent over barbell row with anything more than the bar hurt.

Then I squatted again two days later. And I feel fine now.


----------



## JH1983

Omgblood said:


> I think i've channeled all my hatred for life into lifting. This year I hope to put 100 lbs on each of my compound lifts and put myself at 280 bench, 405 squat and 540 dead lift.


Good goals, definitely possible in a year.


----------



## Esteban

I have a lot of violent fantasies while I'm exercising.


----------



## deeeanabanana

My right knee is the one that gives me trouble whenever I run for more than 15 mins continously, so what I'm going to do now is run for about 12 mins and then walk a little and then run again.


----------



## cmed

MyFitnessPal is just wonderful.


----------



## scooby

Seeing more people I know starting at the gym. Not very happy at all about that. I like not knowing anyone. I'm thinking I might have to start working out at the gym I have free membership to. Yes, I have free membership but still workout at a different paid gym. I was already set in my routine when I got it and I hate changing my routine severely. It's also much closer than the free one.


----------



## JH1983

Missed a deadlift rep today, got four instead of five. Very disappointing.


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> ancient beast, that dude posses some serious knowledge
> how to walk stairs at 105 kg


Please don't tell me you are going to try this! :afr


----------



## millenniumman75

JH1983 said:


> Missed a deadlift rep today, got four instead of five. Very disappointing.


I feel like that when I miss a run.

Speaking of which, tonight is a run night.

I might have to have a nap, too - I don't know yet.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

NO!!

I don't WANT to jump rope, kick box the heavy bag, NOR do pushups and tricep dips with my MMA equipment tonight.

i just want to sit here, eat ice cream, fart, eat more ice cream, play the "Secret Society" game on my Kindle for hours, and hope i don't gain any weight in the process...

By gawd..

_*sigh* okay, i'm getting the ****ing jump rope.._


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and yeah.. salad with egg whites for dinner..

_so much for that ice cream..._


----------



## Noca

I am saving to buy my own power rack, can't wait.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay, i know this **** is not "all in my head"..

One guy had to literally stop this gym member from coming after me. This fat guy was staring - and i ignored him.. No problem, happens a lot in small towns and foreign countries. But he didn't leave it at that. 

He came up behind me while i was stretching (yes, even with my sweatshirt wrapped around my waist so that he wasn't getting a "butt shot").. and listening to my music. I just happened to move at a certain angle, and Fatso was stepping out of my way - fast. 

A younger guy was watching and approached Fatso when he creeped up on me. I had no idea this was the reason why Fatso moved away so quickly. Thank goodness for young men who watch out for us in the gyms. I certainly didn't catch that one.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Also, this morning about 1/2 hour before THAT silly incident? an older guy saw me filling up my water bottle at the fountain. He was talking to his buddy across the gym.

He just suddenly takes off and comes toward the water fountain. I figured he was getting some water, so i walked off. I look out of my periphery, this **** is walking dead toward me. I start moving fast? He starts moving fast. This is not new.. so i begin moving in between equipment, he's in hot pursuit.

I finally turn on him and say, "Dude, leave me the **** alone. jeezus! really?" He got the message, quickly ran back toward his friend and started talking to him again.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

ladies, if you're working out in the gym. I suggest you keep an eye out for the weirdies. Guys don't seem to "get" the fact, nor do they care about you being hit on - unless they're doing the "hitting on". After years of learning that the front desk guys aren't going to help, you have to learn how to help yourself.

I have a reputation for being rude if i'm interrupted in work out facilities. But no one gives you that "rep" unless they're the ones who've provoked it in the first place.

I don't wear gear that's provocative, plus i cover my rear end with a sweat shirt. I don't wear make up, nor do i wear perfume. Thus, i've learned, over time, guys will try it with any chick as long as she's in the vicinity - and not another guy.. period.

One of our surgeons (female) saw me in the gym. Gave me a hug and said: "You are too hot to be working out in the gyms here."

My reply: "Dr. G? Even if a girl came into the gym with one eye, one tit, and a limp - over time? Guys would think she's "hot".."

She was shocked at first, but she knew my personality..and laughed.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

as for Fatso.. yeah, he "tried it" later..

I was working out on the shoulder lift machine. Sure enough. There he was, standing there staring away. 

I looked dead at him, this time, made sure we had eye contact. He gave me a big smile, and wiggled his eyebrows while chewing his gum with his mouth open.

Talk about sickening. I gave him the finger.

He jumped, and started babbling some nonsense. I got up from the equipment. He quickly turned his back, and ran toward his fat wife as she was coming down the stairs. They both left the gym.

Just because a man finds someone attractive, interesting, fascinating, ugly, whatever? It does not give him the right to "stare"..

It's just plain rude, folks.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

As soon as these New Years Resolutionists get the hell out of the gym. I'll guarantee you, there will be a lot less harrassment. I am very sure, i'm not the only one having to deal with this silliness.


----------



## scooby

I don't like the power cage at my work. It doesn't have high bar holder hooks on the back end of the cage like my regular gym, only low ones. High hooks at the front. No idea why I find it so awkward re-racking the bar moving forward instead of backwards like I usually do. Hmmm, I just thought of this right now but if I was smart I could have just faced the other way while doing my squats... Damn. Derp. But then I can't stare into my soul in the mirror. Still, the hooks are different height and it threw me off since it was my first time squatting there.


----------



## deeeanabanana

Reasons for my frequent morning runs lately?
a) Again I woke up at 5 am or earlier and I can't go back to sleep
b) It's the only excuse I have to get out of bed and go outside 
c) I'm a disciplined warrior training 

A and B, but they do the trick to make me believe C is real for a little while


----------



## cmed

Sh-t, haven't weighed myself in 2 years. Bought a scale this morning, stepped on, and it read 149.8 lbs (at 5'11"). I didn't realize I had gotten that small. I should probably up my calories a little and try to focus on gaining some strength and lean mass since I can't do any running anytime soon. Seems like as good a time as ever.


----------



## Omgblood

Ever since I did that squat PR I've felt some a little bit of pressure in my lower back. I'm going to hypothesize that it was buttwink on a max load, high bar while trying to hit depth below parallel, no belt or wraps. It was a grindy rep but I didn't feel like I leaned forward too much. It doesn't feel painful, but something is definitely there. I feel it sometimes even when I'm not lifting and am just at home and stuff. Did some heavy deadlifts today and in my lowerback I can feel the DOMs and a bit more pressure in that spot.. soo... 

I've been feeling so crapping lately, this workout just tonight felt amazing. On heavy deadlifts on sets of 3 I usually have to take 10 minute rest inbetween sets. At the end of my 3rd set I felt so pumped I went for a 4th set like 3 minutes after completing the last set and couldn't even get the bar off the ground from not being rested enough. 

The bar too close to my shins on the first rep is something I need to stop doing. Been taking a narrower stance on conventional and I think it helps.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i knew there was something about her!

She seems to be very fit, lithe, beautiful, graceful, and like a sprite. She was a classically trained ballerina.









and super-hot to boot. Zoe Saldana..


----------



## scooby

I've taken the rest of the week off working out, after my Tuesday deadlifts. I've seriously had the same injuries since early December. I just usually workout through the tendon pain. The pain was just something I was used to. But yeah I thought I'd let it heal finally, because it'll give me trouble once I lift heavier and heavier.


----------



## scooby

^

Nah, **** that. Not working out sucks. I might do a deload instead.


----------



## Esteban

well, my knee is hurting because my running shoes aren't cutting it. I'll need to get new running shoes. That's what I get for getting cheap running shoes. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Razorpd

Have been working out quite randomly before starting the weider workout routine last week.It is just so well planned and easy to perform,40-50 minutes of intense workout for the whole body,much better than just some random programs.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101




----------



## thinkstoomuch101

damn! It's so strange to hear Chris Evans, Hugh Jackman, Chris Hemsworth, Sebastian Stan, Jeremy Remmer, and many of the folks playing Superheroes nowadays - tell the press that when they're not always working out "all the time" for their roles.

They take breaks, get fat, and they time their workout sessions several weeks to months before the have to do the movie.

Most of them have said in interviews, that they actually don't like working out/dieting.

Just looking at those pics - you would think they work out/diet 24/7. Great job!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Great job! Sebastian Stan on the Left..


----------



## feels

I'm gonna start working out tomorrow after work. There's a gym on the same strip as my job. I've never gone to a gym or really tried to exercise regularly at all. I'm excited about it, though. I'll try to go every other day at least, but if I can do more than that then I will.


me at some point hopefully


----------



## Chippy D

I was at the gym today in the weight room.
This woman walked by and i noticed she had a ton of makeup on.
Why would you wear makeup at the gym. Wouldn't your makeup run or get smudged?


----------



## P1e2

Daily exercise is great and what I look forward to the most some days


----------



## Esteban

This woman at the gym has the greatest a**. The best part is that she decided to exercise on the treadmill right in front of me. It was glorious. Her hips were shaking, her bum was jiggling. It was so perky. So beautiful. I just wanted to slap a sticker of congratulations on her a**. It would read: gym's greatest a**.


----------



## JH1983

I found this quote over on the Starting Strength forums and really liked it.



> *Originally Posted by Paul "The Legend" Horn, Starting Strength Coach*
> You embrace the fear. You love it when it feels heavy. You hate variety. You think people who make up bull**** excuses to justify their desire to do something easier are just scared, and you are not one of them. You are a lifter, and you lift heavy things. When you walk into the gym, you look around at all the bros doing arm work and five different chest exercises, and you smile because you know they don't know what you know. Or, maybe they do, but they don't have the balls to stay the course, put more weight on the bar and squat something they're afraid they can't squat. But you do that. You do that three days a week. You face your fear over and over and over. And sometimes you fail. Sometimes you can't get another rep. But you show up for your next session, and you try again. You stick to your plan. You learn how to fail. You learn how to try again. You learn that it won't kill you. And that, my friend, is more important that how much weight is on the bar. It's supposed to feel heavy. You're supposed to be scared. If you're not, you're not living.


----------



## millenniumman75

Esteban said:


> well, my knee is hurting because my running shoes aren't cutting it. I'll need to get new running shoes. That's what I get for getting cheap running shoes. You get what you pay for.


I have to do the same - mine are really worn out.


----------



## millenniumman75

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> damn! It's so strange to hear Chris Evans, Hugh Jackman, Chris Hemsworth, Sebastian Stan, Jeremy Remmer, and many of the folks playing Superheroes nowadays - tell the press that when they're not always working out "all the time" for their roles.
> 
> They take breaks, get fat, and they time their workout sessions several weeks to months before the have to do the movie.
> 
> Most of them have said in interviews, that they actually don't like working out/dieting.
> 
> Just looking at those pics - you would think they work out/diet 24/7. Great job!


 Not a surprise - not may people have time to devote to training like that.

I fight to keep Paxil fat in check. I was so lean prior to being on Paxil .


----------



## Esteban

millenniumman75 said:


> Not a surprise - not may people have time to devote to training like that.
> 
> I fight to keep Paxil fat in check. I was so lean prior to being on Paxil .


SSRI induced weight gain is so incredibly frustrating. Medications give with one hand and take with the other.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

*Originally Posted by Paul "The Legend" Horn, Starting Strength Coach*
You embrace the fear. *You love it when it feels heavy. You hate variety. You think people who make up bull**** excuses to justify their desire to do something easier are just scared, and you are not one of them. *You are a lifter, and you lift heavy things. When you walk into the gym, you look around at all the bros doing arm work and five different chest exercises, and you smile because you know they don't know what you know. Or, maybe they do, but they don't have the balls to stay the course, put more weight on the bar and squat something they're afraid they can't squat. But you do that. You do that three days a week. You face your fear over and over and over. And sometimes you fail. Sometimes you can't get another rep. But you show up for your next session, and you try again. You stick to your plan. You learn how to fail. You learn how to try again. You learn that it won't kill you. And that, my friend, is more important that how much weight is on the bar. It's supposed to feel heavy. You're supposed to be scared. If you're not, you're not living.

*Right on!!!*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Really?

All of these guys are walking around with the "tatoos", on those "big" (fat) arms, no legs and your 60" waistline? Seriously? Do they really think that's a level of fitness just because 99% of the rest of the guys in the gym look like them?

then why is it i can lift twice as much if not more, and am only half their weight? and i'm a girl?

I know why, because all of them stand around the gym yacking instead of lifting the weights. Then they turn around and get "pissy" when i ask them to move - while they're blocking the equipment - yacking. really?

Because of that "machismo" culture, they like to "show who's boss" and because they are the "majority" at our gym. Thus, when you ask one of them to move - they look over at their buddies and barely get out of the way. Nope, i basically shoved their equipment and out of the way and kept it started my sets.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Damn..

Here's a yelp review of the gym i go to (Anytime Fitness Airport Road NM):

_This gym is VERY small and always too full, making it extremely hard to get a good workout. There is a clique of younger guys that work out there, take all of the weight equipment, and are nearly hostile when you want to use the equipment.* My problem may have been that I don't speak Spanish and could not communicate with them beyond a smile, I am not sure. My girlfriend went there twice and left in tears both times as these people wouldn't leave her alone. If they weren't hitting on her then they were staring at her and making comments; you can imagine how uncomfortable this could be.* To make it worse, the management is unprofessional and will not listen to your concerns. I know this gym is very convenient to the Airport Rd area, but I would AVOID IT AT ALL COSTS and find a better gym that has more space, more/better equipment, and friendlier people.

_


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whelp.. they aren't running me out. And the last thing i'll do is go to a gym and leave crying. Screw that. We're in a state were gyms are extremely limited, and very high priced. Thus, you have to "make do" with what you have. That means - standing your ground, and getting your work out done.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

millenniumman75 said:


> Not a surprise - not may people have time to devote to training like that.
> 
> I fight to keep Paxil fat in check. I was so lean prior to being on Paxil .


Damn, i just researched that "weight gain during paxil intake".. they're saying that it's basically inevitable. It's suggested that a person "watch your diet".. BUT it's sounds like it's chemically induced thus, the only way to stop the weight gain, is to stop taking it. As if many folks aren't "watching their diet already?":blank

that sucks..

_then the next suggestion? Talk to your healthcare provider - and they might switch you over to a different anti depressant.._

okay.. and you'll experience some OTHER side effect..


----------



## Noca

I ended up using the physio gym equipment to do a bunch of other workouts on top of my shoulder physio exercises today lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Damn, i just researched that "weight gain during paxil intake".. they're saying that it's basically inevitable. It's suggested that a person "watch your diet".. BUT it's sounds like it's chemically induced thus, the only way to stop the weight gain, is to stop taking it. As if many folks aren't "watching their diet already?":blank
> 
> that sucks..
> 
> _then the next suggestion? Talk to your healthcare provider - and they might switch you over to a different anti depressant.._
> 
> okay.. and you'll experience some OTHER side effect..


It's not the only med. I also gained weight while on Celexa.
It is the category of medications.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Celexa? That's another* "new"* antidepressant to me.

When they had me in rehab, (back in the day), Prosac was the "newest thing" - and yeah, that, Wellbutrin, Haldol, Mellarill, etc., all of them - even in pediatric doses caused so many side effects, i couldn't even keep up.

The worse part of anti depressants for me was the "fuzzy thinking".. then they'd give me something else for that.

finally, they "guinea pigged" me down to thorazine. That was when i hit bottom. We used to chuckle about this phrase called the "Thorazine Shuffle".. It's when the patients literally move like zombies down the hall.

When it happened to me for a week.. that's when had friends intervene to get the Psychiatrist to get me off the stuff. Your hands feel like wood, and in order for a person to walk in a straight line down - we had to lean on the walls while moving to get from point "A" to point "B".. talk about the walking dead. No other words can describe it.

I finally went cold turkey on all of it. It took about 6-9 months before i finally felt clean. I relapsed into a DEEP depression. I was determined to fight my depression without drugs. The doctor said "I'll see you back here in 3 weeks".. he just knew i couldn't get through my depression without pills.

well, it's been 10 years.. and to be honest? it's rougher without the antidepressants.

My hats off to anyone that can take them, actually. And Mill? it doesn't matter whether you take them or not. We're going to gain weight from some stupid thing.

Either medications, diabetes (which i have) or old age.. it's always an uphill battle.


----------



## P1e2

I avoid gyms and walk outside, do push ups (modified for a girl), do planks, sometimes do exercise DVDs too. Gyms are not worth it since have dog to walk for exercise.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay, next week, i'm having to interview at two hospitals in Cali.. thus, i'm bringing my gear. It's been a long time since I've worked out at a CA gym.. gawd how I miss that "serious" atmosphere.


----------



## feels

Since I'm still so new to this when I use most of the machines I'm always thinking, "Am I doing this right??" I don't want my posture to be wrong or anything. And I'm scared of looking like a doofus I guess. I'll be glad when this phase passes and I can just do my own thing without worry.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Life's too short people.. i didn't bother to read his reply..:blank

anyway, day off, and tomorrow, i get up and off to the gym i go..


----------



## JH1983

I started my deload week today. It always feels so easy and counterproductive, but I know I'll feel better when I go back to lifting heavy the week after.


----------



## feels

I've only been going for like an hour every other day but I already find that I'm getting excited about it and looking forward to going back. I might go tomorrow even though that would be two days in a row. I just need to lay off some of the weight machines cause my arms are pretty worn out right now.


----------



## Omgblood

Wrist hurts like **** can't rotate outward. But I went to the gym anyways salvage my night. Was still able to do overhead pressing but with a thumbless grip. Tried low bar squat for the first time. I've only been doing high bar up to this point. Experimenting with foot stance. 

Used to deadlift on the barefloor but now do it on those yoga mat things. The weights pounding on the floor is obnoxious. I narrowed my stance.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

damn..

this trip to Cali is not going to be easy to pack for.. I have to sort out, and regroup all of my supplements, protein bars, power bars and powders that i NEED to carry for my workouts after i interview.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> damn..
> 
> this trip to Cali is not going to be easy to pack for.. I have to sort out, and regroup all of my supplements, protein bars, power bars and powders that i NEED to carry for my workouts after i interview.


How often do you move?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> How often do you move?


Depends on the length of the contract. I usually start out with 13 weeks, and extend until i get tired of the politics, or negotiate for higher salary. This last contract started as on-call, for a weeks, and i wound up staying there for about 3 years (because my boyfriend loves it here)... i don't know if i'll do that again.:blank


----------



## cmed

Got to the gym at 6 today instead of 5. Wow, what a difference. Not a single bench by the dumbbells was free and I had to go looking for machines that work the shoulders instead. Bad day, sh-tty workout. I hope it's not always like that. 6am is the earliest I can get to the gym now with some work/scheduling changes.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> Got to the gym at 6 today instead of 5. Wow, what a difference. Not a single bench by the dumbbells was free and I had to go looking for machines that work the shoulders instead. Bad day, sh-tty workout. I hope it's not always like that. 6am is the earliest I can get to the gym now with some work/scheduling changes.


I don't have sidewalks right now - buried in snow. Thirteen inches in three snowstorms. I had to alter my route.

.....add two hours of shoveling snow on Saturday and my back is still sore :lol.

Below zero a few times this week.....what a mess. :fall


----------



## Elad

tfw too pumped up for face pulls and hit yourself in the forehead

dont think anyone saw


----------



## cmed

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't have sidewalks right now - buried in snow. Thirteen inches in three snowstorms. I had to alter my route.
> 
> .....add two hours of shoveling snow on Saturday and my back is still sore :lol.
> 
> Below zero a few times this week.....what a mess. :fall


Shoveling snow counts! That's a good workout. Just gotta use... good form(?) so you don't mess up your back.


----------



## JH1983

Elad said:


> tfw too pumped up for face pulls and hit yourself in the forehead
> 
> dont think anyone saw


Happens to me every now and then, too.

I'm trying to learn power cleans and one of the cues to keeping the bar close is brush your shirt with it and today I brushed my chin with it. I don't think anyone saw me either.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> Shoveling snow counts! That's a good workout. Just gotta use... good form(?) so you don't mess up your back.


I did, but the last storm had heavier snow. The end of my driveway had been plowed and it took three tries to get down to the pavement.

I took a little off the top, then a little from the middle :lol.

I even ran after the shoveling :lol.


----------



## Omgblood

I was in the area and decided to go to my community college I graduated from two years ago. Of course I had to visit the gym there but this time as a different person who is more experienced in lifting than before. And my assessment of my community colleges gym is that it is _cancer_. Some ****ed up snatch form. Guys chest pounding after benching two plates.. wide stance half squats with belt...

I wished I started lifting around high school.. that would have put me close to the jock crowd and around all the hot fit girls


----------



## Noca

I wouldn't be able to workout without music blarring.


----------



## scooby

Some dude that is a bit friendly and says a couple words to me every time I see him complimented me and said I have good form with my lifts. So that was pretty cool I guess. Still not exactly cool with interacting with anyone there at all though.


----------



## JH1983

About a week or two ago I went to the gym and they finally had a deadlift jack. I was pretty excited because loading and unloading the plates by hand sucks. The very next time I went back it was gone. I found out from a trainer (who had no idea what the purpose of such a device was) that a member brought his own and management freaked out and made him take it home. This is what a deadlift jack looks like.










I saw the member that brought it yesterday and asked him about it and he said they told him he could bring it, but when the manager saw it she said it took up too much space and wasn't necessary. This was confirmed by a different trainer that was standing nearby.

Meanwhile, there are three different calf raise machines taking up all kinds of space and I have to unload ten plates by hand after an exhausting set of deadlifts. There's also two leg curl machines, two Smith machine, two leg extension machines, but only one deadlift platform and one real squat rack. Because priorities.

There's one other "squat rack" that I don't count because it has safeties that aren't adjustable and only allows for a 3/4 squat at best unless you're 6'4"+. It's by far the preferred rack in a gym full of half-squatters though.


----------



## scooby

@JH1983 That sucks, something like that wouldn't take up much room at all. I don't think my gym has a jack either. I haven't really had a need for them yet since I'm nowhere near reaching a 5 plate lift yet. But I think those jacks should be standard in gyms. Smaller ones can fit tucked away against a wall so easily, like this one in this video.






It's so compact.


----------



## JH1983

@scooby Yeah, even a little one like that would be handy. I was just looking at a DIY project made from pieces of pipe and fittings for about $30, but someone mentioned in the comments that it broke under heavy weight. I've been rolling the loaded barbell up onto a small plate and even that is a pain compared to having a jack. I squat and bench before deadlift, so I'm very tired by then and very annoyed with the loading and unloading. Once you use a jack you're spoiled though. I even used to use the one at my old gym for rows.


----------



## feels

Y'all my body is so sore i'm dyin' but I wanna work out tomorrow


----------



## Noca

JH1983 said:


> @scooby Yeah, even a little one like that would be handy. I was just looking at a DIY project made from pieces of pipe and fittings for about $30, but someone mentioned in the comments that it broke under heavy weight. I've been rolling the loaded barbell up onto a small plate and even that is a pain compared to having a jack. I squat and bench before deadlift, so I'm very tired by then and very annoyed with the loading and unloading. Once you use a jack you're spoiled though. I even used to use the one at my old gym for rows.


Mine was 2x4's and 4x4's wood scrap I found in my shed, I need to remake it better next time. I wasn't using it as a jack to put weights on I was deadlifting off it. It was about 4 or 5 inches off the ground.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

feels said:


> Y'all my body is so sore i'm dyin' but I wanna work out tomorrow


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## JH1983

Noca said:


> Mine was 2x4's and 4x4's wood scrap I found in my shed, I need to remake it better next time. I wasn't using it as a jack to put weights on I was deadlifting off it. It was about 4 or 5 inches off the ground.


That would be considered a block pull. It's a great assistance exercise for deadlift as it allows more weight to be used and is less taxing than pulling from the floor. It would also be great if your mobility wasn't sufficient for regular deadlifts and you could gradually lower the blocks as your mobility improved.

An example of a crazy strong block pull:


----------



## Noca

JH1983 said:


> That would be considered a block pull. It's a great assistance exercise for deadlift as it allows more weight to be used and is less taxing than pulling from the floor. It would also be great if your mobility wasn't sufficient for regular deadlifts and you could gradually lower the blocks as your mobility improved.
> 
> An example of a crazy strong block pull:


I can't lift directly off the floor cause of my hip mobility but I started using a wider stance so I'm a little closer and added 30lbs to my lift. In one more month I will have enough to buy my own power rack so I can do rack pulls, sumo squats and bench every week with a lot more weight than I normally use since I workout by myself. I might be able to use the power rack to subsitute for blocks and I can slowly choose lower pegs for the safety bars.


----------



## JH1983

Noca said:


> I can't lift directly off the floor cause of my hip mobility but I started using a wider stance so I'm a little closer and added 30lbs to my lift. In one more month I will have enough to buy my own power rack so I can do rack pulls, sumo squats and bench every week with a lot more weight than I normally use since I workout by myself. I might be able to use the power rack to subsitute for blocks and I can slowly choose lower pegs for the safety bars.


I do rack pulls at the gym since they don't have blocks, I've tried putting the plates on top of bumper plates, but it seems unstable when setting the weight back down. I just put the safety pegs low and then stand on a few bumper plates myself to fine tune how high the bar is. The advantage of the blocks is that you get more flexing of the bar at heavy weights compared to rack pulls because of how the bar sits directly on the rack.

I'm planning on buying my own stuff to lift at home eventually, too. It'll pay for itself in a few years of not paying for a gym membership.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

wow!

was kind of down on Friday after finishing up that "road trip", woke up on Saturday, not knowing whether i wanted to work out due to depression.

Went to my AA meeting. Listened to the old timers, got off the pity pot, worked out and i think i'm going to be okay..


----------



## Noca

up to 174lb on my deadlift and I lowered it down to just 1 inch off the floor, using a wider stance and pointing my toes out more so I could push through them as well.

edit make that 179lb, 184lb, 189lb, 194lb final rep


----------



## scooby

I think I'm really close to ripping a couple of calluses again.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I think I'm really close to ripping a couple of calluses again.


Do you use chalk?


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> Do you use chalk?


Nah, I don't. I think I should start though. I've been using gloves my brother gave me, which I absolutely hate using. I don't use them for most of the session. Only during times that give me callus problems. I just haven't really thought to go get some chalk for some reason. But yeah, lifting in gloves feels incredibly ****.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

strange when i hear of celebrities that pump iron i.e., David Bautista. He swears that lifting weights saved his life. (basically due to his depression)..

I have to admit, that if i didn't get out of the house (in between jobs) and do something, yeah, i'd be back in the drugs/drinking/bulemia all over again.

12 step meetings are a huge help as well when i need them.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Nah, I don't. I think I should start though. I've been using gloves my brother gave me, which I absolutely hate using. I don't use them for most of the session. Only during times that give me callus problems. I just haven't really thought to go get some chalk for some reason. But yeah, lifting in gloves feels incredibly ****.


You should pick up some chalk ASAP, it seriously makes a world of difference. I get the kind I posted the picture of and it's like $8 for those two blocks and each block lasts about six months.

The chalk will help prevent calluses from forming as badly because it keeps the bar from rolling and causing friction on your hands. I used to use gloves, too, they suck and you'll never go back once you try the chalk. Your grip will be much better with it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i finished watching this movie "Requiem for a Dream".. it was graphic, and haunting.

The one character played unbelievable well by Ellen Burnstyn still makes me wonder. She went on a diet trying to lose weight to fit into her "red dress".. Then started taking pills to lose weight, then became a speed freak. 

My question was, why didn't she diet AND exercise?


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i finished watching this movie "Requiem for a Dream".. it was graphic, and haunting.
> 
> The one character played unbelievable well by Ellen Burnstyn still makes me wonder. She went on a diet trying to lose weight to fit into her "red dress".. Then started taking pills to lose weight, then became a speed freak.
> 
> My question was, why didn't she diet AND exercise?


Oh she back, Oh look at that


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

GotAnxiety said:


> Oh she back, Oh look at that


Sorry Anxiety, but i had well deserved vacationing to do..:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and where were you?

looks like you skipped out on us for a while, too, ya' know..

:lol

good to see you back as well.


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> You should pick up some chalk ASAP, it seriously makes a world of difference. I get the kind I posted the picture of and it's like $8 for those two blocks and each block lasts about six months.
> 
> The chalk will help prevent calluses from forming as badly because it keeps the bar from rolling and causing friction on your hands. I used to use gloves, too, they suck and you'll never go back once you try the chalk. Your grip will be much better with it.


I found a store fairly close that sells some chalk, which is good because I prefer going in to getting it shipped. I might drop by today or tomorrow to get it. I like that I don't have to wait for mail. Have you ever tried the liquid chalk stuff? That has sort of piqued my interest as it looks to be less messy. I'd feel a bit bad leaving chalking hand prints over stuff for the cleaners. I haven't seen the stuff on store websites, but I was thinking if it was any good, I could have it shipped.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I found a store fairly close that sells some chalk, which is good because I prefer going in to getting it shipped. I might drop by today or tomorrow to get it. I like that I don't have to wait for mail. Have you ever tried the liquid chalk stuff? That has sort of piqued my interest as it looks to be less messy. I'd feel a bit bad leaving chalking hand prints over stuff for the cleaners. I haven't seen the stuff on store websites, but I was thinking if it was any good, I could have it shipped.


I've never tried the liquid, so I can't really speak on it's effectiveness. I can say 100% that the blocks of chalk work great and that's all I ever see any really strong lifters use. Part of what makes the chalk work is that it makes your hand really dry, so I don't know how well a liquid would work. I keep mine in a Tupperware container and it's not too messy besides getting a little chalk on the bar. I think you'll love it once you use it. It should say magnesium carbonate on it, too.


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> I've never tried the liquid, so I can't really speak on it's effectiveness. I can say 100% that the blocks of chalk work great and that's all I ever see any really strong lifters use. Part of what makes the chalk work is that it makes your hand really dry, so I don't know how well a liquid would work. I keep mine in a Tupperware container and it's not too messy besides getting a little chalk on the bar. I think you'll love it once you use it. It should say magnesium carbonate on it, too.


I talked to the manager before I left the gym just then and asked her what her stance on it is, and she said not to use it. Gets chalk over the handles of things and she doesn't want that. So that's ruled out. I asked about liquid grip and she said she'd have to see it first before making a decision.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I talked to the manager before I left the gym just then and asked her what her stance on it is, and she said not to use it. Gets chalk over the handles of things and she doesn't want that. So that's ruled out. I asked about liquid grip and she said she'd have to see it first before making a decision.


That's unfortunate. I guess the liquid grip is worth a try if she'll allow allow it.

You could always get yourself a nice pair of lifting straps for your heavy sets.










Relying on them too much would limit your grip strength, but there are other ways to train grip. I have some that I use for rack pulls when I'm doing higher reps with really heavy weight so that grip won't be the limiting factor.

There's always these hook things, too, but I've never used them, so I don't know how well they work.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

That's fine if you have long hair. I had mine cut off just below the shoulder blades..

But it's kind of stupid to flip that crap all over the place to get the guys attention - it might get stuck in a cable.

And to be honest? who cares if your hair is long - and you have the body the shape of a large bucket?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i guess guys will fall for anything as long as it has hair..:|


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well, today is my day off from the gym. I wish i had a lake or something to walk around like i used to.

Here on the border, if you're going for a walk,you're going to have to hike. And i hate crawling over rocks some days.


----------



## scooby

My liquid grip came in the mail today, so I'll test it out when I head off to the gym soon. Excited about it lol. Also waiting for a sample of a PWO made by my protein supplier, should be coming in today. Hopefully.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

*"Uptown Funk"* is officially one of my favorite workout songs..

Mark Runson and Bruno Mars? You, two, rock!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

JH1983 said:


> That's unfortunate. I guess the liquid grip is worth a try if she'll allow allow it.
> 
> You could always get yourself a nice pair of lifting straps for your heavy sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relying on them too much would limit your grip strength, but there are other ways to train grip. I have some that I use for rack pulls when I'm doing higher reps with really heavy weight so that grip won't be the limiting factor.
> 
> There's always these hook things, too, but I've never used them, so I don't know how well they work.


ummmm... who's hands are those? They're a turn-on!

:um


----------



## JH1983

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> ummmm... who's hands are those? They're a turn-on!
> 
> :um


It's what came up with a Google search for lifting straps. Maybe they're professional hand models? I think that's a thing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

JH1983 said:


> It's what came up with a Google search for lifting straps. Maybe they're professional hand models? I think that's a thing.


Well it worked!! :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Folks should learn - that just because you work out in a group, doesn't mean, you can hog the equipment.

There was group of short hispanic males and one female and a big fat african american guy hogging the bench press. I decided to just warm up. they had a #45 plate on each side for their max.

I asked if i could work in, and they said yes. When it came to the girl's turn they stripped the plates off - then turned around and asked me if i wanted to lift.

I shook my head. Their MAX is my warmup. When they put the plates back on, i just waded in ripped out 10, got up and decided to work on something else while they stood there.

I worked out on some other stuff, and came back when they were all done.

One little runt just couldn't hold back and started talking crap, and became very animated when i took off my sweat top. He started doing weird crap like running in place really fast, then started swinging off the chin up bars like some kind of monkey, then running back to the gang and pointing.

I finally had enough - and decided okay.. Let's shut this b**ch down. When he and his buddy turned to look at me while i was resting and he started his giggling? I looked dead at him, and gave the universal sign that he had a small penis.

It was amazing how that group finally disbanded from him..

these small, round men, are a joke.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

On a much brighter note, i observed an old woman get on the bench press and lift that bar. She looked extremely fragile? but i have to say, she was damned and determined. 

I never approached her.. but damn i was proud of her!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and looks like someone jumped into a thread, and it went downhill from there. :lol


----------



## Noca

Going to buy this rack when I finish saving enough money by the end of this month.

What does anyone else think of this power rack? Does it look decent? I'm going to buy the cable attachment too, get a flat utility bench and sell my bench press.
http://www.treadmillfactory.ca/body-solid-power-rack-gpr378










or this one

http://www.treadmillfactory.ca/xtreme-monkey-365-power-rack


----------



## JH1983

Noca said:


> Going to buy this rack when I finish saving enough money by the end of this month.
> 
> What does anyone else think of this power rack? Does it look decent? I'm going to buy the cable attachment too, get a flat utility bench and sell my bench press.
> http://www.treadmillfactory.ca/body-solid-power-rack-gpr378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one
> 
> http://www.treadmillfactory.ca/xtreme-monkey-365-power-rack


I'd go with the second one, it has a nice pull up bar setup and looks taller


----------



## Noca

JH1983 said:


> I'd go with the second one, it has a nice pull up bar setup and looks taller


I measured my basement ceiling again and I only got 83.5" clearance so I think I would have to go with the first one. I got a pull up bar already that I stick in the doorway though it's not as good as the pull up bar on that rack.

My basement is not tall enough for me to be able to do any standing overhead press so there is no need for the rack to be taller.


----------



## Esteban

This girl I saw at the gym today has some of the best legs I've ever seen. *drools*
She's always wearing the tightest and shortest spandex shorts! And, of course, she exercises right in front of me, all while occasionally standing in such a way that accents her a**. It's too much.


----------



## scooby

Esteban said:


> This girl I saw at the gym today has some of the best legs I've ever seen. *drools*
> She's always wearing the tightest and shortest spandex shorts! And, of course, she exercises right in front of me, all while occasionally standing in such a way that accents her a**. It's too much.


Ah, gym life. Having to avoid staring at all the attractive people for too long.


----------



## Esteban

scooby said:


> Ah, gym life. Having to avoid staring at all the attractive people for too long.


lol That's pretty much my experience. Some of it is so ridiculous that it's comical. It's like a free peep show. There was this one time these two girls with perfectly formed legs were just squatting with dumbbells in front of some weights I need to get to (they were squatting in sync while facing each other with extremely short shorts on). At that point, I don't know whether I should just burst out laughing, sigh in exasperation that I have to pretend that I definitely don't want to **** their brains out, stare at them like a pervert, or just turn around and walk away. LOL

I don't know. I'm thinking I should just start hitting on all of them thereby turning it into a numbers game. But, I think maybe I need to progress further in my CBT before doing that. Once I have rational thoughts thoroughly conditioned into my mind, it would be easier to attempt such things without rejections destroying me.


----------



## scooby

Esteban said:


> lol That's pretty much my experience. Some of it is so ridiculous that it's comical. It's like a free peep show. There was this one time these two girls with perfectly formed legs were just squatting with dumbbells in front of some weights I need to get to (they were squatting in sync while facing each other with extremely short shorts on). At that point, I don't know whether I should just burst out laughing, sigh in exasperation that I have to pretend that I definitely don't want to **** their brains out, stare at them like a pervert, or just turn around and walk away. LOL
> 
> I don't know. I'm thinking I should just start hitting on all of them thereby turning it into a numbers game. But, I think maybe I need to progress further in my CBT before doing that. Once I have rational thoughts thoroughly conditioned into my mind, it would be easier to attempt such things without rejections destroying me.


For me, when I work out there aren't any attractive people around. It's always the same handful of guys at most and sometimes it's just me and 1 other person in the gym. I do a workout at a non peak hour time. But whenever I have a shift, there's always this reeeaaaally smokin' hottie working out. Also various hotties scattered throughout the day. And hitting on a gym member while I'm working is probably bad form. Not like I'd do any approaching off the clock anyway lol.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> My liquid grip came in the mail today, so I'll test it out when I head off to the gym soon. Excited about it lol. Also waiting for a sample of a PWO made by my protein supplier, should be coming in today. Hopefully.


How well did the liquid grip work?



Noca said:


> I measured my basement ceiling again and I only got 83.5" clearance so I think I would have to go with the first one. I got a pull up bar already that I stick in the doorway though it's not as good as the pull up bar on that rack.
> 
> My basement is not tall enough for me to be able to do any standing overhead press so there is no need for the rack to be taller.


That's going to end up being my dilemma with getting a home gym setup. Our laundry room has a low ceiling and there's nowhere else to put it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

excuse me, but is anyone noticing the legs on this model? Jeeeez, they are awesome.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

My ex used to train with Tom back in the day. He was actually mostly upper body, but couldn't seem to get his legs together.

with a little bit of *magic* and hard work - he still needed to do the hard work, really.. He became infamous. I was told that he injected the steroids directly into the legs/thigh muscles.

And i think his "Chipmunk Cheeks"? are actually pretty sexy. He was really a cute guy.

before:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Tom Before:










Tom After:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

He looks great in both pics, really.. That's still a lot of hard work to even obtain that kind of physique naturally or with 'roiding.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

he actually had nice legs!


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> How well did the liquid grip work?


It worked really well actually. You put it on like lotion, and it dries pretty quick. And doesn't leave much or any chalk on your clothes if you touch them or on the weights, so its much cleaner. I'm not sure how it compares to just normal chalk since I haven't used both. But yeah I did like it, it helped with grip a lot.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> It worked really well actually. You put it on like lotion, and it dries pretty quick. And doesn't leave much or any chalk on your clothes if you touch them or on the weights, so its much cleaner. I'm not sure how it compares to just normal chalk since I haven't used both. But yeah I did like it, it helped with grip a lot.


Glad to hear it works. I almost bought some of that stuff when I was first looking for chalk, I went to like seven stores before I found some.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i should know better, but i finally caved and bought some "Flonase".. my allergies were driving me crazy.

I had the itchy watery eyes, stuffy nose, non-stop sneezing, problems breathing. Today was not a good day at all. Any open window was a serious allergic reaction. 

I've tried everything homeopathic for at least 2 years. Including vitamin/homeopathic supplementation. 

After taking this stuff (nasal spray), i can breathe again. I think i may be able to get to the gym and do a work out tomorrow - without leaving early.


----------



## Noca

I dont understand how I put on noticable bodyfat but the scale doesn't move.


----------



## Elad

more an after workout thought but trying to crack eggs after the gym.. few just exploded in my hand all over the kitchen floor.. again :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

It was a rough run last night - I am not used to 50F weather. It has been so cold this winter!


----------



## scooby

I woke up much earlier than I wanted to, because I had a dream about someone cooking pizza in the kitchen and I woke up to get some. Never been so disappointed in my life when I found out there was in fact no pizza at all. And I couldn't go back to sleep, so looks like I'm hitting the gym instead. At least my sample of a PWO came yesterday and I can try it today.


----------



## Conviction07

I don't have a spotter when I bench press so I hope today isn't the day I get killed my a barbell.


----------



## JH1983

Conviction07 said:


> I don't have a spotter when I bench press so I hope today isn't the day I get killed my a barbell.


Bench in the power rack with the safeties set so that when your back is arched and your chest is full of air that the barbell doesn't quite hit the safeties, but if you were to fail you could deflate your chest and rest the bar on the safeties and roll it down and get out from under it. It works great. There's videos on YouTube if you can't picture what I'm saying.

Edit: Here's a video.


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> I sometimes run when its freezing to warm up


Be careful about sweating, though.


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> thats just some light jog/run just to warm up as I also work out outside, last time I was out just in a t-shirt, very cold working out drinking water and kinda caught cold again  feel ok but throat


You have to make sure you dress for the weather. 
Sweat freezes at around -8c.


----------



## Noca

Conviction07 said:


> I don't have a spotter when I bench press so I hope today isn't the day I get killed my a barbell.


If you workout at home and don't have a power rack you can just forego putting any collars on the bar. If you can't lift the bar off your chest just shift the weight to one side and all the weights fall off one side at a time. It makes a big mess and once one side falls off the bar will go flying up in the air to the other side and make a big mess but at least you won't get stuck under a bar and die.


----------



## JH1983

Noca said:


> If you workout at home and don't have a power rack you can just forego putting any collars on the bar. If you can't lift the bar off your chest just shift the weight to one side and all the weights fall off one side at a time. It makes a big mess and once one side falls off the bar will go flying up in the air to the other side and make a big mess but at least you won't get stuck under a bar and die.


I saw a guy have to do that twice at the gym a few months ago. He got stuck on flat bench and had to dump the weights and then he was on incline bench like five minutes later and had to do it again. What was weird was that he attempted the same weight on the incline that had just almost crushed him on flat bench right before. It was very loud. Better than dying though, for sure.


----------



## Omgblood

university gym is different environment from commercial gym. more people doing compound lifts. younger people.


----------



## Elad

I'm in such a good groove now routine wise and with hitting my protein macros, something I've failed to consistently do in the past.

I'm loving it, working everything 2x a week except for legs often 3x.

putting on some fat but I've accepted it as part of the process.. I mean I have no one I'm trying to look really good for so cheekbones are pointless . I want more musculature all over and its happening.. I just need to not get sad and stop-start like in the past.

In particular I'm loving ow fast legs grow, I've been dealing with a lot of ankle/groin issues in the past from playing some football which hindered what I do, now everything is good and I'm getting good consistency.. hnnnhghghgh


----------



## Elad

zzz.

eroids is all sketchy. if i can find a legit source i will try out. napsgear seems most likely.


----------



## millenniumman75

Elad said:


> zzz.
> 
> eroids is all sketchy. if i can find a legit source i will try out. napsgear seems most likely.


Don't do 'roids. YOu get roid rage and other stuff. :no


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i shouldn't have looked at him. Some people should just mind their own damn business in a gym. Well, i did look, and that cost me.

There's been an african american guy that works out in our gym. He has a fantastic build. I have a thing about wide backs, narrow waists and tight butts. I have this myself. 

But i don't "stare", ogle, grab a "ring side seat" to gawk or stalk people.. I just think it's great. Plus? it's extremely rare down here in this location. Most of the guys/girls look like little round barrels with big/fat arms, flat butts and "tats"..

Anyway, the "built" guy passes me, and after he does, i glance, and give a thumbs up.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This hispanic guy who's constantly yacking/gossiping/on his cell phone in the gym was watching. And sure enough, within 1 min. he went flying over to the other guy and told him. 

the poor kid was happy, and came over, but my walls went up. I looked at the both of them, and walked away.

Just because i give you a glance, and a thumbs up after you walk by - does not mean i want to maul you, it just means you've worked hard at what you've done, you're not an object, and your physique is something that i truly aspire to and appreciate.


Some people need to learn how to just come to the gym, mind their own business and stay out of everyone else's. Now, this sh**t's going to really get all over the damn gym. Thank goodness i gave the thumbs up to someone who deserved it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Elad said:


> zzz.
> 
> eroids is all sketchy. if i can find a legit source i will try out. napsgear seems most likely.


ummm.. elad, head over to the bodybuilding.com forum. A lot of those guys are on steroids. Quite a few. You don't have to post anything. Just lurk. Just by looking at their posts alone - should possibly deter you from taking that mess.

Even on this forum, you can tell who's doing it.. It's maybe one or two of them, but their posts are very "telling"...

Some folks who have a great foundation, it gives them a huge, chiseled physique. but there are those that inject? and the steroid "doesn't take".. which means - it doesn't effect them at all physically - but they have the side effects. (roid rage, b***ch tits, bad acne, bloating, etc.).

something about their body chemistry that either rejects the steroid - or absorbs it. It's weird.

Make sure your source is "good". Check the vials/particularly the lids and make sure they haven't been tampered with as well.

Good luck.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

*Being a "gamer" is an intense discipline.* How they do this all day is way beyond me. My hat is off to them. I tried it for a bit, and my eyeballs feel like they're going to fall out.


----------



## Elad

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> ummm.. elad, head over to the bodybuilding.com forum. A lot of those guys are on steroids. Quite a few. You don't have to post anything. Just lurk. Just by looking at their posts alone - should possibly deter you from taking that mess.
> 
> Even on this forum, you can tell who's doing it.. It's maybe one or two of them, but their posts are very "telling"...
> 
> Some folks who have a great foundation, it gives them a huge, chiseled physique. but there are those that inject? and the steroid "doesn't take".. which means - it doesn't effect them at all physically - but they have the side effects. (roid rage, b***ch tits, bad acne, bloating, etc.).
> 
> something about their body chemistry that either rejects the steroid - or absorbs it. It's weird.
> 
> Make sure your source is "good". Check the vials/particularly the lids and make sure they haven't been tampered with as well.
> 
> Good luck.


I've been on those forums for years and no, its not that obvious who is and isn't. Some might cycle once, some may cruise but you cannot tell anything by the way they post. Thats a pretty crazy generalization tbh.

Posts being "telling" ..? I'm going to assume you're talking about pictures because nothing else would make sense.. its their prerogative to do what they want with their body. There is no cheating or manipulating others.

People take prescriptions to alter brain chemistry daily and no one really bats an eyelid, then you mention the word "steroid" and you get a bunch of "roidrage!" bloating!" acne!" "gyno" "i know a guy who used and just got fat!" which is largely poor pct/misinformation/fear mongering.

If it "doesnt take" then its bunk. Its severely under dosed, just dirty water, or the person has no idea wth they were doing in the first place in regards to training and nutrition. I don't need to tell you that they don't magically turn you into ronnie coleman, there are so many different compounds out there at so many varying doses.

Sorry if this comes off a little abrasive, as its not my intention.. I'm just too lazy to go back and edit, but be sure I haven't started looking without doing some research.  Not sure I'll even be able to in this country since customs is so strict but we'll see...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Elad said:


> I've been on those forums for years and no, its not that obvious who is and isn't. Some might cycle once, some may cruise but you cannot tell anything by the way they post. Thats a pretty crazy generalization tbh.
> 
> Posts being "telling" ..? I'm going to assume you're talking about pictures because nothing else would make sense.. its their prerogative to do what they want with their body. There is no cheating or manipulating others.
> 
> People take prescriptions to alter brain chemistry daily and no one really bats an eyelid, then you mention the word "steroid" and you get a bunch of "roidrage!" bloating!" acne!" "gyno" "i know a guy who used and just got fat!" which is largely poor pct/misinformation/fear mongering.
> 
> If it "doesnt take" then its bunk. Its severely under dosed, just dirty water, or the person has no idea wth they were doing in the first place in regards to training and nutrition. I don't need to tell you that they don't magically turn you into ronnie coleman, there are so many different compounds out there at so many varying doses.
> 
> Sorry if this comes off a little abrasive, as its not my intention.. I'm just too lazy to go back and edit, but be sure I haven't started looking without doing some research.  Not sure I'll even be able to in this country since customs is so strict but we'll see...


okay.. then good luck.. it was abrasive, but hey.. nothing personal.. i've just been around the blocks for a very long time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

young and stupid


----------



## Elad

@thinkstoomuch101

lol

I was thinking about other things as I typed, sorry about that and I do appreciate your concern.


----------



## May19

Today, I did a few two minute thirty second wall sits, and my quads were just burning. I decided to sit down because I felt like I couldn't even stand up, and then this random guy started calling me out. "Why are you sitting down? If you sit down then you're just going to stay fat. People go to the gym to work out, not mess around. If you can't handle it, you might as well stay home"

To make it worse, he wouldn't leave. He just kept staring at me and talking to me. Then he started saying all those rude things like "How long as you going to rest? You're wasting your time, get up. You're so weak. This is why you're fat" Like seriously man, fck off. I don't even know you.

The only thing that was going on in my mind was just this: Excuse me, you little prick. You might be older than me, but you definitely lack basic manners. Calling someone you just met fat at a gym when you look like you're in a worse shape than them. Are you for real right now? I know I don't have a great body but at least I don't have a muffin top like you do. And why are you trying to tell me how to get fit when you aren't even fit? If you were trying to be helpful or whatnot, you should have watch your tone. Acting like you're the shiz and a know it all when you really clueless. I don't need you to tell me what to do or what not to do. And for your information, I don't even think you can do that many wall sits and hold it for about 2:30 every single time. Oh and in my honest opinion, you standing there and staring at me for at least 5 minutes is also you being "lazy' and borderline creepy. You should be glad I didn't called you out for being a rude *** prick


----------



## scooby

Yesterday on my bench I failed on my last rep of my last set of 9 of barbell press. Was so bummed that I didn't reach that last one. Got caught half way, stalled for what seemed like forever and ended up having to do the roll of shame.

Mark my words, I WILL get my revenge on you barbell bench. You will live for today, for today is deadlift day. But tomorrow I'm coming for you. Going to smash it, complete my quota.


----------



## cmed

Don't know why I ever wasted money on protein powders. I'm easily hitting 100+ grams daily without it, and not spending a small fortune on food either.


----------



## scooby

Man wtf. Lately every time I go to the gym, the inside of a nostril starts getting itchy. And if I scratch it, it looks like I'd be picking my nose. When I leave it stops. I've never noticed it at home or anywhere else. But when I'm working out it starts.


----------



## Noca

May19 said:


> Today, I did a few two minute thirty second wall sits, and my quads were just burning. I decided to sit down because I felt like I couldn't even stand up, and then this random guy started calling me out. "Why are you sitting down? If you sit down then you're just going to stay fat. People go to the gym to work out, not mess around. If you can't handle it, you might as well stay home"
> 
> To make it worse, he wouldn't leave. He just kept staring at me and talking to me. Then he started saying all those rude things like "How long as you going to rest? You're wasting your time, get up. You're so weak. This is why you're fat" Like seriously man, fck off. I don't even know you.
> 
> The only thing that was going on in my mind was just this: Excuse me, you little prick. You might be older than me, but you definitely lack basic manners. Calling someone you just met fat at a gym when you look like you're in a worse shape than them. Are you for real right now? I know I don't have a great body but at least I don't have a muffin top like you do. And why are you trying to tell me how to get fit when you aren't even fit? If you were trying to be helpful or whatnot, you should have watch your tone. Acting like you're the shiz and a know it all when you really clueless. I don't need you to tell me what to do or what not to do. And for your information, I don't even think you can do that many wall sits and hold it for about 2:30 every single time. Oh and in my honest opinion, you standing there and staring at me for at least 5 minutes is also you being "lazy' and borderline creepy. You should be glad I didn't called you out for being a rude *** prick


Just go to the gym management and have him thrown out, you don't have to take that abuse.


----------



## Noca

scooby said:


> Man wtf. Lately every time I go to the gym, the inside of a nostril starts getting itchy. And if I scratch it, it looks like I'd be picking my nose. When I leave it stops. I've never noticed it at home or anywhere else. But when I'm working out it starts.


Itch it by rubbing your forearm against it, you'll get less weird stares that way


----------



## scooby

Noca said:


> Itch it by rubbing your forearm against it, you'll get less weird stares that way


Nah, it needs precision scratching to be satisfied. Rubbing my forearm or hand on my nose doesn't do the job. It's like I need my nail to scratch it. I can stealth scratch it as I walk to the water fountain and am facing the corner. But it kept coming back. If it happens again, something is definitely up. Would be 3 times in a row.


----------



## Elad

cmed said:


> Don't know why I ever wasted money on protein powders. I'm easily hitting 100+ grams daily without it, and not spending a small fortune on food either.


agree with this

wasted so much money on protein powder in the past

can only see it helping if you're trying to cut down

lentils + brown rice + fish/beef/chicken = pretty much hit all your protein in one meal


----------



## May19

Noca said:


> Just go to the gym management and have him thrown out, you don't have to take that abuse.


I was planning on going to, but I think it's just his personality. I got to know him a little today (by force. he wouldn't shut up even though I had my ear phones on and ignored him) He knows a lot of people in the gym and is friends with many people. I think he just doesn't like seeing people "slacking off" It was a bit annoying because he kept saying "I don't want you to think I'm a creep" then continues the sentence with "but I always see you here"

Yup, like that isn't creepy. Maybe if I tell him I'm underage, he'll leave me alone ^^;


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i really like that gym.. i really do? but i think that "initiation fee" is a tad much..

If i show i'm ex-military, that will bring down the monthly fee.. hmmm....


----------



## Omgblood

Looking to start cutting bodyfat. What is formula? Reduce carbs, increase protein, reduce caloric intake, do cardio? That it?


----------



## Noca

Omgblood said:


> Looking to start cutting bodyfat. What is formula? Reduce carbs, increase protein, reduce caloric intake, do cardio? That it?


You could try intermittent fasting. Fast for 16 hours then do a short cardio workout before your first meal. Eat more calories on days you workout and less on rest days.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/intermittent-fasting-science-and-supplementation.html


----------



## JH1983

First heavy day back in the gym today after being sick all last week and missing some days. Also, lost six pounds. Anyway, hit all my squats and then totally bombed bench press and deadlift. Feels bad.


----------



## Noca

JH1983 said:


> First heavy day back in the gym today after being sick all last week and missing some days. Also, lost six pounds. Anyway, hit all my squats and then totally bombed bench press and deadlift. Feels bad.


How do you have the energy to do all 3 major lifts in the same day?


----------



## JH1983

Noca said:


> How do you have the energy to do all 3 major lifts in the same day?


It's tough, but manageable. Squat first, then benching is a little break for the lower body before doing deadlifts. I rest as long as it takes between sets and exercises, sometimes like ten minutes.


----------



## Omgblood

Noca said:


> You could try intermittent fasting. Fast for 16 hours then do a short cardio workout before your first meal. Eat more calories on days you workout and less on rest days.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/intermittent-fasting-science-and-supplementation.html


Seems legit. I'll try it out eventually


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

*sigh*

I finally was able to cancel my membership at the "Yard".. i have a contract and have to be on the road for about 13 weeks, maybe longer.

When i get back, i'll have to go to the better gym 50 miles away (across the border at least). It's worth it. I just can't deal with seeing:

guys walking around the gym on their hands over to where i'm working out (I'm not kidding) - and when they get on their feet - they stand there grinning at you.

guys swinging around on the chin up bar like a bunch of damn monkeys

females getting on a bench right in front whoever's watching and "spreading their wings" or get on all fours to do leg lifts (you can do those on the ground, you know).. they love doing this right dead in the direction of some guy on a machine.

Folks standing around the ONLY BENCH PRESS in groups - discussing the bench press.

Guys standing on or around the equipment - then if you ask them if they're working on it, or ask them to move so that you can get on it? they look over at their "ESE" - (and barely move.) and of course, start talking about you in spanish..

Glad to be out of there for a bit, i don't miss it.. won't miss it, and will have a contract in the US.. part americans, and native americans..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

hiking does quite a few things to the human psyche.

You see this mountain, and you think: "No way, am i going to make it to the top of that peak." especially at 12 - 13,000 feet of elevation..

But you just keep going. It might take a day or so.. but when you make it to the top, it's amazing where you've actually come from.

It also makes you concentrate on much more important things, food, staying warm, not slipping over the side in the snow...

Every time i go on a hike or long walks - i've always been hella-grateful to see my car at the trail head or parking lot.


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> It's tough, but manageable. Squat first, then benching is a little break for the lower body before doing deadlifts. I rest as long as it takes between sets and exercises, sometimes like ten minutes.


Yeah I do the same. Well, I don't actually do standard deadlifts on the same day. I do squats and bench in the same routine, and stiff-legged deadlifts 2 exercises after the bench press.

I give deadlifts their own day, since my deadlift has its own routine. I would definitely die if I did all 3 the way I've been doing. I work in a lower rep range with deads, they take so much out of me at 75%-95% max.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Yeah I do the same. Well, I don't actually do standard deadlifts on the same day. I do squats and bench in the same routine, and stiff-legged deadlifts 2 exercises after the bench press.
> 
> I give deadlifts their own day, since my deadlift has its own routine. I would definitely die if I did all 3 the way I've been doing. I work in a lower rep range with deads, they take so much out of me at 75%-95% max.


On my heavy day I just do either 1x5, 2x3 or 5x1 squat, bench and deadlift going for PR's. High intensity and low volume. On my volume day I'll do high volume/moderate intensity on squat and bench and then work with lower percentages on deadlift or deadlift variations, like deficit deadlifts at 60% for 10x1 with low rest or 3x5 deficit sumo deadlift at 60-70% max. Maybe 3x5 rack pulls. I use the volume day to work on weak points and technique.


----------



## jlscho03

If running outside on the trails, I'm usually not thinking much of anything. Just waitching out for roots and rocks, mainly (or cursing the uphill climbs). If biking outside, I'm usually thinking about the traffic and where cars are in relation to me (or cursing the uphill climbs). If at the gym, I'm usually just focusing on the weights or my breathing or steps (or cursing... what, nevermind).


----------



## cmed

New personal records were set today. I picked up the dumbbells for my usual heavy set of overhead presses and they felt like air, so I was like "aw hell naw" and put them back down, picked up heavier ones and pushed them for 6 reps. Same for the lateral raises. Heaviest weights I've used yet. This has been fun.


----------



## Omgblood

gym got new power rack and deadlift platform and plates. gonna use them today

i'm trying to piss myself off before goin to the gym. i need to unleash all my angst into deadlifting and chest hypertrophy today. the deadlift platform is elevated. so I can ego lift in front of everyone.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I'm sitting down resting in between sets. These two old geezers walk right over to where i'm resting - less than a few inches away and start having a loooooooooonnng conversation.

I'm resting with a dipping belt and #25 lbs between my knees before i can stand, turn, step up on a step stool to do wide grip chin ups. The moment i stood, they had to move. I just said: "Sir, could you two take your conversation elsewhere, i'm trying to get a work out done"..

"Well, excuse the hell out of me.. " his triple chin swing every which way..

Okay, old man, trying to be impressive in front of your buddy that moved away quickly..

He said something else, and i just put my ear buds back in, and started my sets.

The last thing i want to do is get into a "verbal fencing" let alone get "violent" in a gym . there is a lounge where you can sit down and have your conversations. But instead, you choose to stand next to people who are lifting heavy because it seems like a nice enough place.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Just like my adopted brother said: "old people have no boundaries."


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

What's even worse, there was a guy who was doing some very impressive jumps not too far from me. 

The smaller of the old guys came over after finishing up his conversation with "triple-chin" - and started asking the "jumper" questions. 

The poor guy tried to get away from him, but the old man just wouldn't let up. finally, the guy walked away from the old geezer, waited a good while for him to leave, then came back and did his jumps.

Unbelievable...


----------



## cmed

Can't believe I found an ice cream that fits my macros so nicely. This is groundbreaking.

The carb calories are a little high, but the rest of my diet is in check, so it works out perfectly. Flexible dieting ftw.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> I'm sitting down resting in between sets. These two old geezers walk right over to where i'm resting - less than a few inches away and start having a loooooooooonnng conversation.
> 
> I'm resting with a dipping belt and #25 lbs between my knees before i can stand, turn, step up on a step stool to do wide grip chin ups. The moment i stood, they had to move. I just said: "Sir, could you two take your conversation elsewhere, i'm trying to get a work out done"..
> 
> "Well, excuse the hell out of me.. " his triple chin swing every which way..
> 
> Okay, old man, trying to be impressive in front of your buddy that moved away quickly..
> 
> He said something else, and i just put my ear buds back in, and started my sets.
> 
> The last thing i want to do is get into a "verbal fencing" let alone get "violent" in a gym . there is a lounge where you can sit down and have your conversations. But instead, you choose to stand next to people who are lifting heavy because it seems like a nice enough place.


You should get a gym t-shirt with the words "F**K OFF" written on the front and back =D


----------



## Imbored21

Is this really going to improve my mood?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> You should get a gym t-shirt with the words "F**K OFF" written on the front and back =D


Noca!!

:um I think you're right!!:um

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i was thinking if i pull one these numbers on someone? That should stop all of this foolishness:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I'm going to start taking Iodoral. It's an iodine/iodide supplement for my thyroid. I ultrasounded it last year? Perfect.. No nodules, growths, etc.

the only problem is i used to have a diet rich in fish/kelp when i lived near the bay. Now that i'm stuck in this land locked s*** hole, We don't have access to fresh seafood. I can literally tell the difference..

whelp, better get popping.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

found 3 different gyms to go to. Just have to find out who has the cheapest initiation fee.


----------



## Omgblood

gym is starting to feel like a waste of time... not like I'd be doing anything more productive during that time.. but I've derived little satisfaction from lifting so far..


----------



## Noca

Omgblood said:


> gym is starting to feel like a waste of time... not like I'd be doing anything more productive during that time.. but I've derived little satisfaction from lifting so far..


switch to another form of exercise you enjoy then


----------



## Omgblood

Noca said:


> switch to another form of exercise you enjoy then


then its time to learn how to snatch and c&j


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whelp! i finally was able to go to a real gym with some great big all-american farm boys in it. Plus something that wasn't overpriced.

I was given a chance to "look around" the gym. Unlike the s*** holes in New Mexico/Mexico? This gym had a basket ball court, indoor track, Tennis court, Raquet ball court, swimming pool, weight machines, free weights, etc., lap pool and restaurant. For only $35.00 a month - without an initiation fee.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

When i did my tour of the weight room(s), yes, two levels. One huge area was for the serious weightlifters. When i walked in there? There were No females - it's very intimidating. These guys were f***king *HUGE!* And not fat at all. The shortest one there was about 6'1", and all of them built like Apollo's..

They weren't saying much, except when having to spot. Otherwise, they were lifting #80 lb. dumbbells like nothing.

Sorry, but you just don't see that where i've been. All i saw down in Mexico/New Mexico was a lot of talking and f****king around and they thought they were "tough" or "hawt" just because of "being in the gym"..:|

this new gym also had 2 levels of equipment - with 3 weight lifting areas to ensure no "over crowding", and a private area for the ladies...

Nope, as soon as the day is over tomorrow? I'm going to go compete with the big boys. Well, depending on if i make it out of work in one damn piece.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i can do this..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Hmph!

It's interesting how the "alpha" of the gym will wait until he sees how you look, built, and your capabilities before he approaches.

He was the "biggest" of the guys in the gym. He walked in, and you could tell he had all of the guy's respect, right away. The other guys were big, some well built? But no, this guy had something about him.

I was doing my bench press. He waited until i was finished, then watched when i took off my sweat shirt, and wrapped it around my waist.

THAT'S when he approached and he was f***king quick!!:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

.. and of course, i made a fool of myself in this new gym..

I needed to do chin ups with weights, and i look around for something to stand on nearby. 

didn't see anything until i get a flat bench ALLLLL THE WAY OVER to where i can do the chin ups. I guy walks over and says "Hey, there's a flat bench for what you're going to be doing right over here."

it was about 4 or 5 yards away, tucked into a corner.:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and it was a sh****ty work out..

I didn't have enough carbs, and i could barely 4 weighted sets of #25 ...

I know i can do better than that! I'm going to order some pizza!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

damn.. this place isn't open on Easter Sunday.. forgot this is the bible belt.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Buckyx said:


> lol tried to do a drunk pull up on unsupported construction, after I pulled that construction fallen backwards with me and I hit a wall behind me and ended with just some minor cut but today its a bit swollen and very painful.. imagine holding a bar and falling with that hitting a wall with hand and firm grip and my ankle also hurts bit, hopefully I can do at least lower body work


Jezzzus! i hope that doesn't wind up on Youtube!:um

Ice is going to be your best friend for a while. And just grateful you didn't break anything.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm walking around this lake, that i thought would be a mile. And it's a mile and 1/2. Well, when you're diabetic? That last "1/2" got me. Plus i walked a mile to get there.


----------



## Omgblood

I have a problem of farting when lifting heavy. It embarrassing when people, especially girls, are around. I have to let it out slowly while resting instead of having it shotgun out when I do the lift. I had a little bit of pain my left shoulder but still made it thru the chest workout without any problems.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Omgblood said:


> I have a problem of farting when lifting heavy. It embarrassing when people, especially girls, are around.* I have to let it out slowly while resting instead of having it shotgun out when I do the lift.* I had a little bit of pain my left shoulder but still made it thru the chest workout without any problems.


:lol

Dude! I did it while psyching myself for just the pec deck.. I took in a breath and pushed, and it just "happened".. and it was *LOUD!!:um

*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

No gym for me today!!

I had to go buy groceries. I needed a high fat pasta dish so i bought some Marie Callenders. It wasn't the best choice, but i feel much better now. Yesterday, i came into work with the "shakes".. I usually get those if i don't have a high fat meal once every 3-4 days.

I tried a pizza hut pizza? That wasn't a high fat meal - that was a bad decision.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

When i was at home, i would lay in bed, and listen to my SO wake up to go to work. He's learned to take supplements.

And it was so funny to hear him take his pills religiously, and mixing up his superfood shake before getting ready for the day..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This guy "the alpha" that introduced himself to me in the gym. I wondered why he was so damn huge, "ripped" and vascular.. He had just finished a competition last week.


----------



## Noca

I finally got my new power rack today. The instructions were poorly translated from chinese.

You should lift weights to "strenthen" your muscles. May I suggest the "Simth machine"? Err I mean the "simith machine-rack"? I hear those are great for those "oer" the age of 35. Just be sure to place it on "alevel surfaceand" and "DO ont" leave children "unsuperrvised" near the unit.

You can tell the author of this instruction manual won the national spelling bee championship. The machine isn't even a smith machine, its a power rack lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

I was SORE this morning! I am glad I did my run, albeit shortened due to time constraints. It was 15c, so I am trying to get used to warmer weather again.

March 27th was my 15th anniversary of running. How time flies!


----------



## Kevin001

I hate it when you quit working out and you start back up again.... it sucks not able to lift as heavy as you used to do.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Sorry.. but i couldn't make it to the gym tonight.

I had to do laundry.. I'm all out of underwear..

plus i had to cook my weekly batch of egg white omelets.


----------



## Noca

its funny when you do certain exercises and your muscles just sit there and twitch afterwards for like 5 to 10 mins


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i can't work out this morning... these cramps..

I'll just have to walk the lake tonight. I can't stand anything around my midriff when these cramps are so bad.


----------



## PhrygianMode

It's frustrating to lose so much weight and muscle mass from a weak appetite, especially when you used to be 'happy' with your body.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This was pretty cool. Last night, i went to the gym, said "hi" to the "alpha" guy, and started doing my back workout.

there's a hispanic smaller guy there, that is really "into" himself - tends to try to get my attention when i'm there but i ignore him. I feel sorry for him. The moment he saw me say hi and smile to the "alpha", he wouldn't stop staring and moved in close to just stare at me. I moved away, and stayed out of his "sight-range" until finally he gave up. He even came over to the equipment that i was working on, and was ready to "ask to work in".. I usually pick up my water bottle and find the SAME EQUIPMENT a few feet away and workout on that.

Afterwards, i did my workout, and because there are so many other cultures here? I'm not as uncomfortable in this gigantic gym as i was in Mexico where they follow you and stare, and talk and stare and talk in groups. 

I decided to go down to the basketball court and shoot some hoops. (while plugged into my Ipod.)

After that, i got on the Elliptical trainer, then the recumbent bike. And i wasn't self conscious at all when people watched from the top level down at the other players as well at different basketball court areas.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i have no idea how those guys do it? I guess it's because they're guys and they don't care.

They have two basketball courts in this gym. People from the top level can watch any random game from above.

The guys can foul, miss baskets, with people looking on - and they just keep playing without a hitch.. that's some serious confidence! The guys yell, scream, bellow at the top of their lungs, talk trash, high five, while the girls watch from the side lines - or they also play until the game gets a little too rough. 

Those guys' confidence? it's amazing. I was never like that when i was younger.

:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Oh, looks like my "alpha" chose too quickly.

He had approached me, and now his girlfriend is showing territorialism. How silly.. young and stupid. 

Granted i will always like my alpha's but have never wanted to screw them. Seriously. I have a nerdy boyfriend that just leaves them in the dust. 

Plus, he doesn't know it, and neither does she, like a lot of them don't until i tell them... I'm old enough to be their mother. And in some cases - their GRAND MA..

which REALLY pisses off the younger ladies.


:lol


----------



## probably offline

I've started doing a more varied routine of ab exercises(at home), and I can already see a difference from a week ago. Yussss.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh s**t!

The guy that i call "my alpha" is actually a famous body builder! :lol

My SO looked him up on the internet. This guy is 50 years old and hawt! Looks pretty "rough" up close.. But damn... Pretty hard to beat for 50! (granted he's roiding, but still!).. 

He just finished his "Masters" competition about 2 weeks ago. Placed 5th. Why? Because he didn't do any aerobics. Wow!

and he still placed 5th?? with no aerobics?? 

Dude.. you're the man!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp..

it's stopped raining, i think i can do my nightly walk now.. nah.. i'll just use the fitness facility in our apt. complex. It's safer...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101




----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Chris Hemsworth, Chris Evans, and Robert Downey Jr...

My heroes.


----------



## Conviction07

probably offline said:


> I've started doing a more varied routine of ab exercises(at home), and I can already see a difference from a week ago. Yussss.


If you haven't already, get an ab wheel. It's the only ab exercise I've found that I enjoy.


----------



## Noca

I wish I could workout every single day.


----------



## JH1983

Noca said:


> I wish I could workout every single day.


In theory, you can. This might be an interesting read for you.

http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/the-bulgarian-method-for-powerlifting/

I just bought the eBook mentioned in that article, _Squat Every Day_ by Matthew Perryman. I'm about 1/4 through it now and it's pretty good so far.


----------



## scooby

I really need to start doing some cardio again. I've been so slack and haven't done it for maybe 2 months or more. I guess I'll start up again today. Just a cardio day today.



JH1983 said:


> In theory, you can. This might be an interesting read for you.
> 
> http://www.powerliftingtowin.com/the-bulgarian-method-for-powerlifting/
> 
> I just bought the eBook mentioned in that article, _Squat Every Day_ by Matthew Perryman. I'm about 1/4 through it now and it's pretty good so far.


I've actually come across this recently as well and it definitely does seem interesting. The Bulgarian method. Heard about it through this video. I haven't totally looked into it though.


----------



## cmed

It's been maybe 2 years since I've last taken a pre-workout supplement, but I saw C4 at Walmart last night for only $20, so I said what the hell and grabbed it. Took it this morning. The stamina I had in the gym was just unreal. My 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th sets all felt like my first set. I normally don't even go to 6 sets most of the time. High volume is a breeze when you're amped up on this stuff. I didn't want to stop.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I really need to start doing some cardio again. I've been so slack and haven't done it for maybe 2 months or more. I guess I'll start up again today. Just a cardio day today.
> 
> I've actually come across this recently as well and it definitely does seem interesting. The Bulgarian method. Heard about it through this video. I haven't totally looked into it though.


I saw that video, too. Omar and Greg Nuckols released a free eBook on it. It's pretty short and summarizes a lot of what I'm reading in _Squat Every Day_ right now.

There's a lot of scientific stuff in it, but a lot of it is more of a philosophy or mindset. You think of lifting heavy weights as something you would practice, like a sport.

That website in my other post has some great info and reviews on pretty much every popular routine. It's a pretty good read.

Another view on training I'm interested in learning more about is RTS or Reactive Training Systems by Mike Tuchscherer. It's a "by feel" style routine using the RPE (Rate of Perceived Effort) scale. There's a book I'm going to get around to reading soon. That site with the reviews also has a free eBook with their take on it as well.

_Starting Strength_ and _Practical Programming_ by Mark Rippetoe are must reads in my opinion. It's got all the basics for beginner to intermediate. They'll give you the info to keep progressing for a long time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This chick is young and stupid i swear.

What's even worse, the "alpha" is just as stupid as she is - and he's 50 years old. Stereotypical as well. He has a kid, probably a lot more that the baby mama doesn't know about. And he has a reputation for constantly screwing around. When he's in the gym, he has this young chick that clings to him like he's going to fly away when he comes around me.

Really?

Like i said, i like my "alphas" but i do not deal with gym drama. This is soo typical.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

And the chick that keeps clinging to him?

severe mohawk, pear shaped, on steroids and could only get a little toned, can't get rid of that wide a** of hers. And the tatoos..

Those tattoos everywhere. I kind of find it hard to imagine being with some chick that looks like she stood in front of a wind tunnel and someone threw a box of warm crayons in the air and they landed all over her.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whelp! that's ONE way to keep the guys off of me.

I wear a scarf on my head when i have to do my workout at the apt. fitness center. There are a lot of muslims and Somali's running around here. The guys don't know what i am - especially when wearing an oversized sweatshirt, and huge sweat pants.

it works!! Mother f***s walk in the grass in order to avoid being on the same sidewalk..

:lol


----------



## nubly

Buckyx said:


> man I injured myself badly twice after 1+ year of training each time.. it feels weird being a beginner third time
> 
> but now with greater knowledge of training, nutrition, recovery etc I got to pre-injury strength/endurance very very quickly
> 
> *every time I hurtmyself,* I learn something new


It's good that you're learning but why are you injuring yourself so many times? If you're overtraining or going too heavy, slow down.


----------



## Rickets

Getting stronger on a calorie deficit. What wizardry is this.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

had to go shopping instead of the gym.

I ran out of bottled water. The water certain regions of Nebraska is polluted, and i'm not willing to take any chances.

I tried drinking what's in the tap? Tastes like iron, plus, it never comes out clear at all.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

wow! i've just completed the fastest workout. 

I decided to try out a "satellite" gym from the franchise. I knew something was wrong when i happened to pass by there Sun., and there were only two cars in the parking lot.

I showed up tonight and that gym was small, cramped with limited equipment.

I think that place was also built on a small burial plot. It just seemed to have a "heavy" "dead" feel to it.

Got out quick!!


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> had to go shopping instead of the gym.
> 
> I ran out of bottled water. The water certain regions of Nebraska is polluted, and i'm not willing to take any chances.
> 
> I tried drinking what's in the tap? Tastes like iron, plus, it never comes out clear at all.


Buy those gallon jugs of spring water and just fill up bottles or glasses with that. I always see them at walmart.


----------



## JH1983

I'm feeling really good about my training right now. I've got my routine dialed in and I'm starting to hit some respectable numbers. Feels good.


----------



## Noca

I'm finally gaining weight. At 134.2lb today.


----------



## scooby

Today I'm gonna hit legs hard and probably try find my 1RM for squat. I need to work out some frustration/aggression from yesterday. Big *** truck rear ended me and I need my car repaired.

This thing:


----------



## scooby

Well, found my limit. First time I've actually aimed for it. First time failing a squat, so it was pretty scary stalling and then giving out. Twice. But at least I found my 1RM for squat.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Buy those gallon jugs of spring water and just fill up bottles or glasses with that. I always see them at walmart.


Yep, i'm getting those 2 1/2 gallon dispensers!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

My alpha guy (pro bodybuilder) sat there watching me as i was resting. He said: "Come here, i have something for you". He reaches into his wallet, and gives me a free ticket to his next bodybuilding competition coming up in May.

I hate going to competitions. Those are the most raunchiest, low life nastiest individuals i've ever had to sit with (audience-wise) in my entire life. The more "professional" the comps are, the more perverts/exhibitionist are in the audience.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

time for that walk..


----------



## cmed

Smashed a PR into oblivion this morning with the dumbbell overhead press. I went for it last week and couldn't get it up above my head. Fail. Put the weights down, caught my breath, tried again, and... fail. Tried that same weight again today and got it for 10 reps. Then I did another set of 7 with that same weight. Progress


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> stupidest motherf**er dieting... I am thinking for years that 100g rice has around 70g carbs but uncooked lol, it gets heavier when cooked so 100g of cooked has like 25g carbs maybe that means my diet is 300 less calories than I previously thought..
> 
> no wonder Ive lost 5kg in 5 weeks with this strict diet when abusing every weekend day to overeat crap lol
> 
> now I am lost, my carb intake is like 110 for whole day but I still somehow managed to progress in trainings  need tips for healthy carb sources.. no bread, pasta etc please


You might be able to wash the extra starch off of the rice, too. :stu

I had chicken noodle soup and a turkey and cheese wrap with lettuce.

I ran yesterday and need to run today, too. I had to take an Advil because my muscles are sore. No pain no gain.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

no gym tonight.

They have to fix my windshield in the morning, thus, i have to vacuum out my car. I spilled pre jym powder, and had several empty bottles (bottled water) over on the passenger side.

I'd hate for them to try replacing my windshield - while battling the dirt, dust, powder, empty bottles and oh yeah, my dirty back pack, and peanut hulls..:um


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> added one fruit serving and more rice/sweet potatoes/meat  I will see what thats going to do to my body since I ditched dairy like yoghurt and cottage cheese and no more eating junk food on weekends
> 
> wonder if anyone have tips how to easily increase sodium without salting my water lol, I drink a lot and I eat a lot of fruit and veggies


Try salad dressing with the vegetables as dip. I think some have salt in it already.

The starchy stuff would be good for me with all the running. Protein afterward to help muscles recuperate.


----------



## scooby

Put together my leg workout and my bench press because I won't have time to do my squats tomorrow. I'm just about dead.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

she's my inspiration.

This tiny little old lady at the gym. They do aerobics classes. She's only about 4'8" tops. Frail looking. And there she is keeping up with the rest of the class. 

I tapped "Alpha" on the shoulder and directed his attention to her. He said she was recovering from a broken hip, plus had other disabilities.

That didn't stop her, from getting her butt to class and dancing. Obviously she enjoys it, and just watching her makes me realize that i have no excuse for not working out.


----------



## Esteban

My mind gets really foggy whenever I go a few days without exercise. I pretty much have to exercise if I want to be able to focus. I pretty much have to exercise if I want to control my moods and anxiety level. I pretty much have to exercise to keep everything running smoothly. Otherwise, ADHD symptoms take over: I lose track of time, I get distracted by a lot of irrelevancies, I procrastinate, and I can't seem to organize anything. 

On the one hand, this is a good thing because it keeps me exercising. On the other hand, this is bad because I'm not always in a position to exercise. When I was in college, it was easy to take a break and go exercise. It's not so easy while working to regulate my ability to concentrate. The best I can do is exercise before work. But, my concentration eventually wanes towards the end of my shift: that ever-creeping sensation of brain fog. 

If I do end up taking a few days off exercise, I predictably end up procrastinating on exercising. I try to exercise daily to avoid this, but I eventually crash and need to take a few days off.


----------



## Estillum




----------



## Haillzz91

The Bar Method is my new obsession <3 Barre+Yoga+Pilates


----------



## Esteban

Estillum said:


>


My admiration for his younger physique tempts me to use steroids. I'd probably end up with one of those weird bodybuilder distended stomachs though. Not only that, but it would probably be the only part of me that would grow (except for maybe growing a pair of tits despite taking precautions to prevent that). So, I'd probably just end up looking like some beer-guzzling ******* in my attempts to look like Arnold. My nuts would shrink and never return to full size, too. I'd probably have to buy a gigantic truck with a pair of nuts hanging from its rear to compensate and to complete the picture of me being a *******. Just my luck.


----------



## Omgblood

My shoulders and bench are so weak its so stupid. Let me graduate to two plates already. I'm going to bench more often.


----------



## Noca

Went for a bike ride.


----------



## Esteban

I really need to be more careful with energy drinks and b complex. I sometimes consume one of these before or after a workout, but if I don't start working out soon after or I haven't worked out hard enough, I become overly anxious and am unable to focus. I end up making a lot of careless mistakes.


----------



## JH1983

Omgblood said:


> My shoulders and bench are so weak its so stupid. Let me graduate to two plates already. I'm going to bench more often.


I recently switched from benching twice a week to three times a week and it seems to be working well. When I first switched from once a week to twice it helped tremendously, too.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Where did they GET this guy from??

Terry Crews, he's one of my favorite characters in the Expendables.


----------



## Esteban

My legs are very sore from the squats I did yesterday, which is great. I really like feeling sore. I'm thinking about going jogging tonight, but I'm worried I might strain my knee(s). It's happened before. I'll probably go anyway. It will feel good to get my blood circulating in my legs.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i hope that those million dollar deals come through for my SO. He deserves to have his day in the sun.

meanwhile? back to work and working out.. i don't know which one's worse.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this is the Avenger's/Marvel comics weekend on FX.

It's insulting to think that people will spend billions of dollars watching other "grown" people "pretend" to be "super heroes". Knowing in real life, they are no different than you or myself. The only difference? They make tons more money - "pretending"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Floyd Mayweather..

$100M plus another possible $100M from Pay Per View.

People paid $100 a shot to watch that fight on PPV. Television.

Hell I only paid that much (and then some) to go to a Pavrotti concert..


----------



## Esteban

Going for bike rides at about 4 am is very relaxing.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Sometimes I think, I'd like if someone at the gym would talk to me.

Then, sometimes someone at the gym would talk to me :eek :no gtfo


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i have to attend the "alpha's" bodybuilding competition.

I haven't been to one of those in years. I'm hoping that the caliber of class has changed.. Back in the 90's? "Everything Goes".... was going on in the audience or the men/women's bathrooms.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i needed a high fat meal today. I was kind of "off balance" ..

I just popped a Marie Callenders single's chicken pot pie in the microwave, thinking i'd have only 1/2..

I ate the whole damn thing???? :um


----------



## Noca

thatsher said:


> working out, work and eating enough/healthy is so hard. I don't get to eat enough.


Knock back some smoothies, its an easy quick way to pack in more nutrition if you are rushed in the day.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

I'm incredibly awkward around straight women, small talk with them is like torture. If I have to hear about a any more babies I'll be sick.
*edit. This is a random thought had during a workout, is this supposed to be random thoughts about workouts? :\ my b.


----------



## cmed

C4 Sport is a gateway pre-workout. I'm finding myself wanting to get something even more potent once I run out. This... is a dark road I'm wandering down.


----------



## Esteban

I want to increase my running mileage. Four-to-six miles just isn't cutting it.


----------



## drNYster

Started lifting at the gym again for 2 weeks now, the gains are coming much faster and i'm seeing good results from more volume. Very happy!


----------



## Esteban

Going for jogs in the pouring rain can be a lot of fun. I was soaked at the end of my jog tonight.


----------



## Esteban

http://www.runningmap.com/beta/

I've been mapping out some new running routes with the above. I think I'll try for a nine mile run soon. I think I ran about 11 miles about four years ago. That's the furthest I've run. It would be pretty cool to get my mileage up to 20 miles. I'm not sure it's really worth it at that point though.


----------



## Omgblood

Do personal trainers even lift?

Why are there so many people viewing this forum?

Will I be in my 40's with a bad lower back, knees and joints?

Is whole wheat pasta bad?

I'm so glad I work out at night typically after 10:30PM when the gym is almost empty.


----------



## millenniumman75

I wrapped my thigh in gauze.
Moderate chafing last night when the seam in my compression shorts tore.
Running 4.5 miles with kind of thing caused my skin to go raw.

I lost the bandage covering it somewhere. It was either the Sporting goods store where I bought a new pair of shorts or the home improvement store or the grocery store.

Anyway, I ran tonight with no pain since I had the gauze on.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

damn!

that time of the month has thrown me out on my as** for at least two days! Can't stand anything around my midriff -- and the cramps!

Whelp.. i'll just sit here and sip some chamomile tea after a hard day of work and watch *1408* on SyFy while it's muted and listen to Spa music on Slacker.com


----------



## Omgblood

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> damn!
> 
> Whelp.. i'll just sit here and sip some chamomile tea after a hard day of work and watch *1408* on SyFy while it's muted and listen to Spa music on Slacker.com


Its so sad when he sees his daughter


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Omgblood said:


> Its so sad when he sees his daughter


He really put his heart into that scene..:yes


----------



## scooby

Operation: Squat everyday isn't going so hot atm. My hip flexors are incredibly raw. Pisses me off, because the rest of my legs are totally fine. 

Am I going to have to ice my groin? ****.


----------



## Esteban

\m/

Two cans of green beans after a lengthy workout really hits the spot. I'm hungry enough that they're actually tasty.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay,

two days out of the loop, have to get back in that gym before i get complacent. Sitting around drinking Chamomile tea - can be addictive.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp!

i decided to just do a walk in at this nature preserve. Best decision i've made. This nature preserve is in South Dakota. Yeah.. I know, it's a drive, but it's worth it.

Peaceful, quiet, lots of ponds lakes and a big river flows through it. It's also known as "mud river"..

2 hours.. so worth it..


----------



## millenniumman75

I had a good run last night. Better than many in the past few months.

I am also noticed some of the Paxil fat disappearing already. 
I may need to look at short-term appetite suppressants.

After Mother's Day, though. I am taking my mom to Golden Corral. She gets to eat steak! I get cotton candy for being a good boy :lol.


----------



## Vividly

Wow, doing rows - i didn't realize how fked my posture is until i saw that i look like a turtle. ;~;

I need to work on my back more so i can somewhat fix my posture.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i don't get these "fast foods."

i had Pizza Hut, and i thought it was probably the worst pizza ever. And i found it strange. I ate 3 slices of that "pizza" and was not full at all..:um

I can go to a "real pizzeria" and after 1 1/2 slices, i'm really full.

I swear i won't do that again.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i don't get these "fast foods."
> 
> i had Pizza Hut, and i thought it was probably the worst pizza ever. And i found it strange. I ate 3 slices of that "pizza" and was not full at all..:um
> 
> I can go to a "real pizzeria" and after 1 1/2 slices, i'm really full.
> 
> I swear i won't do that again.


Fast food always comes with a side dish of regret for me, its like paying for a trip to the washroom, no thanks :b


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was running in place one day and I suddenly thought "WTF am I doing here? I'm running but I don't need to go anywhere!"

So I stopped and ate some pizza.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i've had this happen soooo many times.

and it's kind of scary when the "big boys" stop and do this.

When i'm lifting a large amount of weight correctly, and a guy stops and puts his hand on his hip, and stares.

I was doing #45 lb bicep curls. Just happened to look over, and there was this group of BIG guys just standing there. Some with their hands on their hips, and some just sitting on a near by bench looking dead at me. when i finished my second set of 8, put the dumbbells back on the rack.. The group disbursed.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It happens a lot when i'm doing weighted chin ups, bench presses, leg presses or bicep curls..

Or i'll get this look and gesture that a guy does after a quarterback has thrown a successful "hail mary" or a basketball player sinks a 3 pointer.

Mouth open or closed with eyes bugged.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

or


----------



## drNYster

Them feels when you miss reps on most exercises. T_T
Analyzed it and figured it out, seems like i won't need to deload if i hit my numbers tomorrow.


----------



## scooby

Fkn lol. Ripped my third pair of pants on squats just now. Luckily i had a spare pair in the car.

Edit: Oh, and some dude heard the pants rip and quickly came over and asked if I needed a spot. I think he thought something popped.

I also underestimated the extra strain on your shoulders from low bar squats, and wasn't prepared. First time doing them tonight. Didn't stretch. Now my rotator cuff is sore as ****.


----------



## Omgblood

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i don't get these "fast foods."
> 
> i had Pizza Hut, and i thought it was probably the worst pizza ever. And i found it strange. I ate 3 slices of that "pizza" and was not full at all..:um
> 
> I can go to a "real pizzeria" and after 1 1/2 slices, i'm really full.
> 
> I swear i won't do that again.


Yeah I had a XXL grilled stuft burrito from taco bell yesterday and it was not good compared to chipotle. It was about $1.50 cheaper, but was smaller in size and not good


----------



## scooby

I feel like someones been activating my traps card lately. Or I'm delusional and seeing what isn't there.


----------



## scooby

It feels like my biceps are injured, or went through a hardcore workout a day or two ago. 

I actually haven't even trained my biceps directly in over 10 days... And when I do, they never get sore like they are now. I think my arm placement on the bar for low bar squats ****ed em up when it was my first time doing them. That and my rotator cuffs feel raw too. I need to fix that arm placement up. Oh and also, where the bar rests for low bar squat feels hella bruised whenever it is even touched. That area was not prepared for having weight on it.

Gee, low bar really did a number on me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i really need to watch my eating habits..

i was extremely sluggish and tired today.. could barely write my grocery list. felt almost drugged. Finally, went back to the bedroom and fell asleep for a few hours.

my SO sent me a text saying i needed some carbs and a high fat meal.. LOL

Thus, out i went to the grocery and bought food and couple of single serve microwave pizzas..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and yeah.. having diabetes didn't help matters..


----------



## scooby

I think I need a week off training. Give me time to reset my body, and all over the place routine and just stick with 1 program. My rotator cuffs and biceps are nagging me a bit and I don't feel confident in them whenever I've got near max weight up. I'll do some cardio instead. Get me back to actually doing that again.

My last attempt at taking a break didn't last long though lol.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This is his last week of working out before his competition. i'm just giving him a wave or a salute. He will need all of the time and concentration he can get before he has to get on stage. Walking up and talking to him is not good at this time.

He gave me a free event ticket, so i'll show up, applaud and support him, and get the hell out of there before the event is over.


----------



## Esteban

millenniumman75 said:


> I had a good run last night. Better than many in the past few months.
> 
> I am also noticed some of the Paxil fat disappearing already.
> I may need to look at short-term appetite suppressants.
> 
> After Mother's Day, though. I am taking my mom to Golden Corral. She gets to eat steak! I get cotton candy for being a good boy :lol.


Have you tried taking bupropion with Paxil? Bupropion seems to help quite a few people lose weight.


----------



## scooby

scooby said:


> I think I need a week off training. Give me time to reset my body, and all over the place routine and just stick with 1 program. My rotator cuffs and biceps are nagging me a bit and I don't feel confident in them whenever I've got near max weight up. I'll do some cardio instead. Get me back to actually doing that again.
> 
> My last attempt at taking a break didn't last long though lol.


Lol'd.


----------



## wrongguy

I down to 182 and not working out lately. Idk it just kinda makes me depressed now. Traditionally I lift weights all the time but I think I push myself too hard and it's making me more depressed. Need to learn to take it easy on myself. Not give a crap about looking perfect. I never did it for my health just to look good. I do some push ups and pull-ups here and there but I'm not gonna get intense anymore. Maybe if I get down to like 165 or something I'll lift hard for a month to get my weight up. Just random thoughts.


----------



## drNYster

Super great pull workout! Looks like its time to adjust macros again. Weight gain is starting to stall out.


----------



## Esteban

I felt haggard at the gym today to the extent that I left early. I think I'll take a week off from all exercise, which will be really difficult for me. I've plateaued for the past month. I think my body needs a break. After that, I'll change my routine: scale back cardio, focus more on compound lifts, and focus more on diet.


----------



## millenniumman75

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> this loser can't do a whole shift without having his family come in to keep him company.
> 
> It's not professional at all, but it's a small town. In a large gym, he'd be fired.
> 
> So his hell-hag (wife) and his brothers and their father, stand there at the front desk, making small talk.
> 
> What's even worse, if you're in there to work out, and that's it.. They make fun of you or crack jokes. Now i find that amusing that they can make jokes about fit people, and they'don't workout at all.
> 
> There are about 6-7 of them standing around at the front desk, and there is not one damn BUTT in the whole family. Not even half of one.
> 
> They stand there bending over the counter - flat as*&*s and all, clowning. And because their brother owns the gym, they think they are the sh*&*t..
> 
> They all look like the street version of the Brady Bunch.. Standing around at the counter, shoulder to shoulder grinning like a bunch of dumb as*&es..












.....who you are into
what you're gonna be!

Sha-na-na na-na na-na-na
Sha-na-na-na-na!


----------



## millenniumman75

Two consecutive days with 10k runs in post rain humidity and heat with the sun beating down.....I am not used to that.

I run the streets at night, baby!


----------



## Esteban

Esteban said:


> I felt haggard at the gym today to the extent that I left early. I think I'll take a week off from all exercise, which will be really difficult for me. I've plateaued for the past month. I think my body needs a break. After that, I'll change my routine: scale back cardio, focus more on compound lifts, and focus more on diet.


lol I'm seriously doubting my willpower to be able to resist exercising. I need a support group or something. This is going to be awful. Thoughts of developing a beer belly are already freaking me out. Ack!

Must. Not. Exercise.

I need to be strong. *whimpers*


----------



## scooby

Esteban said:


> lol I'm seriously doubting my willpower to be able to resist exercising. I need a support group or something. This is going to be awful. Thoughts of developing a beer belly are already freaking me out. Ack!
> 
> Must. Not. Exercise.
> 
> I need to be strong. *whimpers*


Yeah...I have the same issue. I said I was going to take a week off from weight training to recover. I lasted a day, and then gave in and did heavy squats.


----------



## Esteban

scooby said:


> Yeah...I have the same issue. I said I was going to take a week off from weight training to recover. I lasted a day, and then gave in and did heavy squats.


lol

I think that if I could just last through the first three days of withdrawal, I might be able to make it the other four days.

I do have some added motivation though: my foot is becoming strained. The last time I pushed myself past this point, I ended up having to use crutches for a few weeks.


----------



## Omgblood

lol at the dad bod fad


----------



## Noca

Omgblood said:


> lol at the dad bod fad


What is a dad bod?


----------



## Omgblood

Noca said:


> What is a dad bod?


A google search will tell more but basically some girl made a blog post or something saying how dad bod is the hottest thing ever and it's starting to catch on. A dad bod looks like a male that doesn't lift and is like 25-30% bf.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Omgblood said:


> A google search will tell more but basically some girl made a blog post or something saying how dad bod is the hottest thing ever and it's starting to catch on. A dad bod looks like a male that doesn't lift and is like 25-30% bf.


yeah, Bodybuilding.com just sent me an email promoting work out supplements. Their new theme is: "*Just say "No" to the Dad Bod*

It's catching on..:frown2:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i should reeeeally watch out with my competitive spirit when it comes to the guys.

I actually like doing the "quiet competition" with guys that are on steroids. They inspire me, and teach me not to be complacent if i wish to keep training naturally.

One guy who's obviously on the "juice", started hogging both of the cable cross over machines. No one wanted to step up to work out on the only 2 cable pull stations we have.. For tricep extensions - he was repping out the whole stack. Then he would go over other cable pull machine and do his shoulders (with his girlfriend watching)..

So what did i do? i stretched, and when he walked away to the other cable machine - i stepped in and started repping out the whole stack that he was doing. :lol when he came back, saw me finish, i turned to him and stood there waiting for him to work in, he turned around went back to the other cable pull machine and stayed there. 

(i guess there are some guys out there that refuse to be out-done by a girl.) ha!!


----------



## Jesterfari

Holy fvk.That moment when you discover you have lats. Something's up with these mirrors bro - I'll try the one in my bathroom later (let me have this douchy moment) - Approved.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i decided to try the neighborhood pizzeria. Pizza Hut was so bad compared to good old fashioned, hand made pizza.

Granted, here in the midwest, they like to "load on" the toppings. It's crazy when you think about it. They put on LOTS of cheese, and the crust has a chewy consistency.

Love it. It's not NYC style pizza. But, it's a great alternative if you REALLY want to have a high fat meal.

Rosie's Pizzeria gets 2 thumbs up from me!

Okay, back to working out tomorrow.. but certainly - not tonight!!


----------



## Omgblood

Recap of the week. Got so mad on Monday I went to the gym twice and did two deadlift sessions within 4 hours of each other at 87%. Then squatted two days in a row, on Tuesday and Wednesday at 87%. (both incidents are not normal for me) Ended up going to the gym three times on Tuesday. Spent about in total in 1.5hr on arm hypertrophy and an hour on squatting that day.

I feel like I'm starting to get the low bar squat. But I feel little quad engagement, or I don't feel them burning or sore at all. I understand low bar is hip/glute dominate but I barely feel my quads? I need to practice staying tight throughout the entire lift

Now it's thurday and I was suppose to go bench/cardio an HOUR ago but I got stuck in video-game ecstasy and an hour just flew by like nothing. But now I'm going.

I think my lower back is sore from butt wink.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

man up.. i have to man up.. i made the commitment, so i have to follow it through..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay,

i need to back off the PowerFull supplement. the dosage is actually q4 a day. I only take one, usually before a workout. If i take one before sleeping (which it actually is made to improve your sleep as well) i have these vivid dreams. 

It has creatine in it. Usually, i know when i have to "cycle off" of that stuff when my boobs start getting sore/swollen, or there's water retention.

thus, i better lay off of it for a few weeks or these puppies are gonna pop..:surprise:


----------



## Esteban

I'm considering doing squats daily. It's probably my favorite lift to neglect. No more!!!! Rrrooooaarrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i did it.. i went..

i came, i saw and i left.

It was a combination of Bodybuilding, physique competition and bikini competition.

I was actually there to support the "alpha".. i thought he was competing!! He was the producer. He wanted me to see his local event. He was going to be the guest poser.

After about 1 1/2 hours of pounding "house music", and people that were pretty underdeveloped, uncoordinated, butts sticking out for the bikini contest, and these bony arms, no backs in high heels.. i decided to get the hell out.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Maybe it's because i've competed in far more serious events.

But it was weird to see guys get up on the stage half/tanned. They had dark well developed upper bodies and these very light, bony legs?

It was almost like looking at two different people at once?

Then a "brother" gets on the stage, with this great upper body, and these teeny weeny legs.. and he was the most arrogant of all of the competitors. I'm actually surprised that he even placed?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I sat in a far corner of th auditorium, by myself hoping i wouldn't be bothered.

As i sat in the dark, trying to get through this competition, when a female walks over and sits down in a row behind me. Okay.. no problem.. She then reaches over and taps me on the shoulder and says "hi, how are you?"

I was polite and said: "Fine and yourself?" which is automatic. She said she was fine. i turned my attention back to the show.. and tuned her out.. She left after 10 mins.

I guess she must have thought i was someone that she knew?


----------



## scooby

I like how I smell when I've been sweating. Is that weird? Probably weird.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

there's one thing i have to say about the folks in the local competition,

regardless of their shapes and posing they worked hard to get up on that stage.. I haven't done that in years. They were excited, and made it fun. They dieted, tanned up, worked on their routines got out there and showed their stuff.

might look fun, but it's not. kudos!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

why did that one competitor get up on the stage showing the top of his butt crack???

I know it isn't the classiest competition.. but when you think that ladies are turned on by your butt crack, you are sadly mistaken. The other competitors kept their posing trunks just above that. 

a butt crack is NOT a muscle..

for crying out loud, there's always someone that HAS to push that envelope.


----------



## Yuno Gasai

Who knew working on flexibility is also a good way to relive anger/irritation/frustration? Whenever I feel that way I just focus intensely & relax into the stretch. I guess any form of exercise would do but I prefer stretching for anger & stress relief.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whelp!

Sometimes, it's best not to judge a person according to their sweat shirt.

There was a mexican guy and his tall, lanky (not to muscular) african american friend being total jerks in the gym. I hate benching next to the cable pull machines, so i was basically waiting for another bench to "open" There were 4 in there. All occupied.

Mr. Macho was small in stature, had nice arms, but that was it. narrow back, crappy legs. His "girlfriend" was no better.

As we sat adjacent to each other, he looked over at my empty bar, and smirked. In between their sets, they showed no gym etiquette. Walking right to your bench and talking while you're lifting. Granted it was an empty bar, but he literally was close enough to "bump" into it.

I have a tendency to turn my back on anyone in my vicinity to focus. He stationed himself between both benches just to talk. That was something that irked me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

A bench finally was "open" further away, so that i could do my bench press in peace without him standing in the way.

I started loading the bar, with a #45 lb plate on each side. He hesitated in mid sentence while speaking quite loudly. Then he and his buddy came over in my area and started yacking.. I don't get that.. why come aaaaalll the way over to where i am just to talk? What was worse, every chance they had they would walk near or in front of the bench i was on. There's plenty of room in the gym... really?

Either way, i turned my back on them again.

I benched up to #205 (2 sets of 4reps, and they stood there.)

When i was done, i took my Sweatshirt off. They had left to take a break.. 

When they came back, they got one hell of a surprise. Neither one of them are built like competitors - at all. And the smaller of the two realized that.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

They're cockiness and body language suddenly changed from primping to a more slouched posture. They were no longer talking loudly or as animatedly as before.

There was no more of that "gloating" look that he had before that shirt came off. 

Every move i made they were both watching. When i would look anywhere near their direction, they immediately would look away.

The african american guy soon separated himself from Mr. Macho and all was well..

Being a male does not make you "stronger or fitter" by birthright. There are quite a few ladies i've seen put most men to shame when it comes to boxing, lifting, physical build, running or most sports. I'm sure he learned his lesson just as i did when i was a lot younger.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i swear, when you get into a "guys" territory (such as weight lifting or physique-wise), instead of them being a "man" about it and showing some type of respect or etiquette.. they turn into total b***ches..

It's not like you "own" the place just because you actually "think" you've got it going on.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

That never occurred to me..


----------



## scooby

My goal of a 200 deadlift by the end of the year is well in my sights.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> My goal of a 200 deadlift by the end of the year is well in my sights.


Nice.


----------



## Ellazona

Had some hard time to not concentrate on whatever was going on around me rather then my training


----------



## JayDivision

Hopefully 4 months of pushups, pullups, running and situps will be enough for me to be half way ready to join the navy.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

no gym tonight...

but i met an older woman with a territorial "diva dog", a bum hip, and a great, sassy attitude.


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> Nice.


I need a squat target too, but I'm unsure on what a realistic goal would be. Right now it's at 35 below my D/L. Is it reasonable to expect my squat to improve on a similar gradient? Or are DL gains typically increased more?

Passed the x2 bodyweight D/L point this week.
Passed the x1.5 bodyweight squat last week.

Still haven't tested my bench 1RM.


----------



## scooby

I don't know why, but its incredibly satisfying when I nail my form on stiff-legged deadlifts. Only that lift in particular.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I need a squat target too, but I'm unsure on what a realistic goal would be. Right now it's at 35 below my D/L. Is it reasonable to expect my squat to improve on a similar gradient? Or are DL gains typically increased more?
> 
> Passed the x2 bodyweight D/L point this week.
> Passed the x1.5 bodyweight squat last week.
> 
> Still haven't tested my bench 1RM.


Seems 160-180kg would be reasonable with a 200kg pull. My deadlift is about 150lbs/68kg higher than my squat. For most the deadlift would increase slightly faster than the squat. It would depend on how you're built (limb lengths, leverages, etc.), how much you focus on one more than the other and your level of advancement on each.

My deadlift went up really fast at first while I struggled with learning proper form on the squat for a long time. I think I'm built more for deadlift, too. Now that my deadlift is fairly strong and I've finally learned the form on squats my squat is improving much faster than my deadlift. I've gained about 30-40 pounds on my squat since the beginning of the year, but aside from a few rep PRs on deadlift I haven't made much progress on my max judging by my failed attempt last week.

Good job on the lifts though. That's pretty quick progress.


----------



## Noca

Liquid grip claims it leaves no mess, which is a total bs lie. It's all over my chin up bar and gym, and while it doesn't completely replace gloves, I guess its better than using chalk.


----------



## Noca

scooby said:


> My goal of a 200 deadlift by the end of the year is well in my sights.


lbs or kg?


----------



## Surly Wurly

when i go swimming i find myself counting the strokes, i also caught myself doing this while whisking double cream the other day : /


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this is getting weird.

There's a guy at work that saw me a few weeks before, while i was walking around the hospital. He would not speak to me. No problem. When i'm in the hospital, i wear these XXXL scrubs so i look as though i'm literally swimming in them, and my hair in a bun, no make up.

He saw me in the gym a week later. Though it took him a while - he soon realized that i was the same chick he was "checking out" in the gym. Still no makeup - but i'm certainly not wearing scrubs.

*He made a special trip down to my dept*., and said "You look familiar".. He smiled. I guess he thought i would be "grateful" that he recognized me? I just said *"okay"* and tried to get away from him, he followed saying "You're that girl at the gym." I kept walking and said *"Okay..."*

I don't speak to any one (except the "alpha guy" who keeps me inspired.), when i'm working out. When i do speak to my "alpha guy", we keep it short - and keep it moving.

I guess it's an ego thing.. Because this guy at work was so pissed that i don't say anything to him - he went to my SUPERVISOR and her ASSISTANT saying that when he tried speaking to me that day, i was* "abrupt, and rude to him."*

Apparently, he's told everyone from my supervisor, the ER nurses, now i'm hearing about it from the security guards at work.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

When i was at the gym a couple of days ago, he was swinging his arms doing a 'stretch'. I had to go near him to get some equipment. the closer i came the more "grim" of an expression he wore, while swing his fists.. He came pretty close to hitting me.. all of the guys saw it..

I just side stepped him, got the equipment, and moved on.

It's obvious what his problem is. And he's just going to have to deal with it.

Making a complaint to my employer about a private conversation that never really took place is showing me, that he's not used to being rejected.

Might as well get used to it.. Hell, i get rejected all the time! I *LIVE* for rejection!:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

He's not the type i'd go out of my way to talk to.

Seriously. The security guard told me that guy owns a Kick boxing gym locally. My question? Why would you own a kick boxing gym, yet pay $50 a month to go to a weight lifting gym to "check out chicks", but you work as a supply clerk for a living?

Either way, even when i was in the gym, i saw him but never "noticed" him.. But now i go into the gym, and there he is staring...

This is going to be very interesting..


----------



## scooby

Noca said:


> lbs or kg?


kg.


----------



## LotusBloom

dcaffeine said:


> My hip flexors were so tight today that I could not go below parallel on squat. I also got really light headed after each set.


Don't forget to drink water or water with electrolytes if you haven't been. Dehydration may be your cause for being light headed. Make sure you ate at least carbs before your workout cuz most bodies need some energy when going to the gym. Every body is different, I was just suggesting.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay, that's not necessary guys.

No one seemed to mind me not speaking to them in the gym until "the alpha" guy came back from his competition this week.

The moment i saw him, i smiled, jogged over to him, said "hi, i'm proud of you!" and he laughed out loud. We had a short conversation, and went back to working out again.

As we spoke, the usual group of guys that work out together got pissy. You could hear them "going off" like a bunch of hens. 

Later on, one of them mocked me as i was moving to get out of their way. His buddies started laughing.

another incident later, I don't make eye contact with them, so when i had to get a weight off the weight rack near one of them, he moved away and made this exaggerated gesture of not looking in my direction as i picked out the weight, then pointedly "glared" at me?

WTF?

I ignored them.. but when i went to get on the reverse pec deck one of them was talking to his buddies came over and said he "had one more set".. no problem.. so he sits on there and starts talking to his buddies while i waited for about 45 secs. i looked across the gym, and figured another form of doing my rear delts and left them there talking.

I don't "get" people.. if you're not interested in them - just accept that fact.. It's gym, not a frat house.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This happens a lot..

I don't believe in being nice to everyone because if "if you don't, they won't like you" bullsh**t.

After working around 7,000 men a day/3,000 men at night as a welder in the ship yards, being in the military, working construction - i don't give a damn how nice you are to *guys in groups*. If you're "too nice" it will get you in some pretty traumatic situations (having your reputation soiled or possible rape). There's always someone in there that has an agenda when it comes to the opposite sex, and he usually has "something to prove" to the other guys. It's always been that way regardless of cultures.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It doesn't make sense to me. Thus, i'm sure it's plain old primitive behavior.

Females are just as bad? But they don't have the balls or the testosterone that men have. Nor are more "driven" to show retaliation to public rejection as guys are.

Females or gay men will sit there and talk about you or make snide remarks. Roll their eyes, (WTF do i care?)

Guys have shown physical retaliation specifically in the shipyard? but for some odd reason - i would fight back - physically (of course with a weapon or anything close by), not back down, nor would i run.. In return, they respected me. But we were never friends afterwards. 

And for what? because i have no interest in them.. really?


----------



## Omgblood

It's PR day. I've been waiting for this day for three weeks. I have my PR song ready and a Monster energy drink. I understand why my first rep is slow while doing sets of deadlifts (deadstops). I'm just not tight. I also pull quicker with a slightly rounded middle back. For instance, 93% (455) went up like butter. Hopefully my video guy is there to capture the action.

It won't be until about 18 hours from now until I attempt.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

that patient vomited all over my scubs... i had to put my army jacket on over those scrubs - thus, i'll be damned if i'm going to the gym with vomit residue on my scrubs + my jacket too. forget it...


----------



## Esteban

I pulled my glute doing deadlifts, so I probably won't be doing any squats or deadlifts for hopefully just a few more days.


----------



## Omgblood

Failed twice. 2nd attempt went further than the first because i'm weak off the floor. Im just going to add accessory lifts, add lat engagement and stop bodybuilding (with the exception of biceps) and just train straight PL. Will probably invest in some bands and a belt eventually.

lack of lat engagement is stopping me from advancing I believe.


----------



## cmed

I can overhead press 65 lb dumbbells for 12+ reps with ease, but can't even get the 70s above my ears once. Amazing how just 10 lbs can make that kind of difference. 

Getting them up is the hard part. I'm sure if I had a spotter assisting them up for that first rep I'd be able to push out a few more on my own.


----------



## scooby

I don't get it. Why do people love curling so close to the rack when I'm squatting? Seriously had 3 people around me at the same time at one point. One on each side, curling. And whats worse is the light dumbbell rack is right next to the power rack and I have people fiddling around there increasing their weight by 1kg. The barbell would hit them if I would've squatted when they take forever to change dumbbells.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this is too damn easy. I was off 3 days from the gym. Those cramps had me at "hello" and wouldn't let up.

I couldn't get to the gym for three days, and had to sit there in the living room drinking tea after work.

It is so easy to get lulled into making excuses to not work out. Today, i was okay. But was tempted to just say, "well, i had a stressful day, so i think i should just "relax".

I didn't.. i made myself go to the gym, and am grateful that i did.

(Unfortunately, i got one hell of a charlie horse (cramp) in my left calf while playing basketball after doing my leg work out)...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

chest hair on men..

drives me insane..

My best friends (all of them are men) know the moment i have this "child like look in my eye" and i slowly walk up to them looking dead at their chest? They automatically button their shirts - or check to see if their chest is covered.

it's not the hair.. it's mischief.

I'll grab a small stalk of that chest hair - *YANK!!* and watch their reaction!:surprise:

Yep, it's the usual yelp of pain, disbelief, shock, betrayal and feigned anger after the violation. Then the mystified look as i stand there helplessly giggling at their reaction.:lol

My SO knows me too well.. he'll read the newspaper, and the moment he sees the glimmer in my eye, or that slow soft tread, he doesn't miss a beat, he simply pulls up the t-shirt to cover his chest hair and resumes reading.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

just finished walking the lake. 

it began to rain.. everyone else took off, i kept walking. The rain was light, and the lightning was mystical.

Two young boys, weren't bothered by the rain or lightning at all. The smallest one was about 6 years old, and he wasn't about to give up his fishing pole/bait .. he stayed on that lake side, casting his rod like old seasoned fisherman.:lol


----------



## Esteban

I can feel the increase in testosterone and aggression from doing squats. It's vitalizing.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

bought some fruit snacks from Costco, the organic ones were $15 for 36,

and the Kirkland brand was $9.99 for 96 pouches.

Unfortunately, the Kirkland brand isn't organic? but it has practically the same ingredients as the 36 pouch. And the texture isn't the same as the organics.

okay.. next time, organics it is..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i think this guy is going off the deep end.

He was at the bodybuilding competition, in a "wife beater" t shirt, oiled up and showing off his physique - even though he wasn't competition. He wouldn't sit down in the audience, but kept walking around looking for people to chat with.

I call him "bullet head".. 

When i met the "alpha", in the gym, we would be talking for short while, and here came "bullet head" trying to start a conversation. I would immediately walk away. He tried to start a conversation several times before, and i would just walk away.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Something isn't quite right about him.

Today, there was only one bench press available with no bar. I had my earphones in and didn't hesitate. I went to the other side of the gym, retrieved an empty bar, put it on the bench and started warming up.

If someone has a water bottle or sweat shirt on a piece of equipment, i usually find an alternative, or another machine to work out on, versus having to unnecessarily SHARE equipment.

"Bullet head" immediately went into a tizzy fit. He asked the guy who was holding up one of the benches if he was finished. He was. So he walks over to where i am and starts yelling: *"If you want something all you have to do ask!!* repeatedly.

A nearby group of mexicans started shouting "yeah!! yeah!!"..looking dead at me.

I realized, that *they wanted me to ASK someone if i could work in,* versus getting my own empty bar. Really? WTF??

He immediately went over to the mexicans, (they talked crap).. then he found some old guy who was standing nearby, and stood behind me while i was warming up. I immediately stood up, turned and faced "bullet head" and the old man.

They were so startled.. that the old man took off and left bullet head, who, in turned took off in another direction.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I don't get why guys just can't go into the gym and mind their own damn business.

I have no idea who this "bullet head" f&*&*cker is - but i believe he and the rest of those b**ches that might be guys - are giving me far more power than i deserve.


----------



## Omgblood

GOD.

I know why my deadlift is slow(er) off the floor on my first rep of the set. Bar is too close to my shin. Bar should be over my 2 smallest toes, not over the middle of my foot wth.

2nd time doing working sets with a 2" deficits. Did 75% for 2 reps by 7 sets on friday, then 80% with the same rep and sets today.


----------



## scooby

I expect to feel like I got hit by a truck when I wake up tomorrow morning. If I can even get out of bed.


----------



## Esteban

I'm getting stronger overall because I'm doing squats more often. Even my bench is increasing. Hell, even jogging is (surprisingly) easier.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i absolutely *HATE* bicep days!!!!


----------



## scooby

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i absolutely *HATE* bicep days!!!!


Yeah, bicep training sucks. It's my most hated part to target.


----------



## scooby

Holy ****. Looking to trade my used up sore hip joints for fresh healthy ones. Pieces of ****.


----------



## Noca

Sickness or not, regardless of disability or deformities, I refuse to give up. I'll keep working out till my legs give out and I collapse.


----------



## Madara Uchiha

Noca said:


> Sickness or not, regardless of disability or deformities, I refuse to give up. I'll keep working out till my legs give out and I collapse.


That's the right attitude! :smile2:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

looks like i'm overdoing it again.

I'd better just lay low this evening.

I've learned later in life, that when i overdo my workouts and not getting enough nourishment, especially when it comes to aerobics, that i start getting this cough. At first it starts off as a tickle in the back of the throat, then gets worse to the point of a deep lung cough.

Then come the cold symptoms.

My boyfriend usually makes sure i have extra helpings of a high fat meal, soup, etc. But since i'm over 1500 miles away from him, i have to take care of this on my own.

Man, i love it when he makes this spectacular garlic soup with mushrooms, shallots, onions, with a white wine base..


----------



## meepie

I need to do more cardio. I want to reduce my belly fat by a little but not too much. Want a soft belly but no muscles. Flat belly with a lil pudge?


----------



## Corey994

*Is it possible that if you don't use a muscle for years it can become very weak?*

I figured out a few weeks ago that when I walk I don't lift my heel straight up. My heel moves up but also outwards from my body. This prevented me from using most of the muscle underneath the foot. I think I started doing this about 8 years ago when my feet hurt after my soccer games but now it makes every job I've had very difficult because the constant stress and pain on my feet is tiring. Long story short - that's why I constantly fail to maintain a job.

The whole thing is a ****ing joke and I'm doing exercises to help. So anyway do you think its possible for muscles to become weak with hardly any use?


----------



## Grog

^ if you don't use them you lose them so yep weak as piss .


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> yea and then you get injured and wont be able to train for more than a simple rest duration
> I DONT HAVE HEALED ELBOW YET AFTER 2+ weeks and it was irritated just few hours after workout, not during


You can't do handstands?


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> wish people never discovered exercising


Well, I had to work this now 40-year-old body.

I have to say that despite the Paxil fat, I've got it goin' on!

So far, I am 40 and fabulous :lol.


----------



## Noca

This protein powder which has BCAAs and glutamine in it makes me recover pretty much overnight when I take 3 scoops of it a day. I use this protein powder mixed with warm ups, foam rolling, stretches and compression.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

a child, a f***king CHILD!!!

He's wearing these water wings in the swimming pool. Standing no more than 3 feet high. Swimming like a little dolphin (with his wings on). He climbs out of the pool, walks over to his parents, thrusts both fists in the air, turns and takes off running down the length of the pool. 

He looks like a tiny sprite.

and to have so much confidence! Wow, i could never have been confident at his age.

Good on you, kid..good on you..


----------



## Omgblood

Octagon plates suck so much *** for deadlifting. Screwed one of my sets up. Going to increase my deficit deadlift from 2" to like 2.5" - 2.75". The shoulder work seems to help my bench. The hamstring work seems to help my deadlift. Going to find out soon if my quad work is helping my squat.


----------



## Noca

Buckyx said:


> NEVER SKIP LEG DAY!! **** heavy squats supersetted with handstands and front levers, GOD ****
> got me hyped I cant wait till elbow is healed, need to build a squat rack also
> 1:33 who TF does this as warm up for lower body lol


Why do they even make racks like that? So useless, for the cost it took them to make that they could have made a power rack with adjustable safeties unlike the ones on this that can't even be used. The guy has to walk completely out of the rack in order to squat.


----------



## cmed

Currently enjoying a week off from the gym. I've felt weak and lethargic the past couple of weeks. I'd wake up in the morning dreading working out, drag myself into the gym and force myself through the motions. I knew it was time for some rest after last Friday when I went to go bench press and struggled to get 5 reps with my usual warmup set. I put the weights back and went home immediately after that.

Over-training, fatigue, whatever name you want to give it. It's an actual thing. And I haven't been under eating or under sleeping either. Probably burned myself out on pwo supplements.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

he was so damn cute.

I can tell he's a Winnebago native. I sat there kind of watching him. he has this broad physique. Stocky. great calves. There were a group of flabby, tall guys talking loudly in the gym.

This guy always comes in and works out alone. He's tried to say hello, a few times, i would walk away. He truly doesn't know just how attractive he is in his own quiet way. And he has this deeeeeep husky voice.

Tonight he was sitting there on a flat bench, while chewing gum, watching the group of tall guys boisterously talking. He would look at them while chewing.. then over to the right ... keep chewing... then up at the ceiling keep chewing... then back at them...chew for a bit... then look down..

then look at the mirror.. then the guys.. still chewing.. 

He had no idea how much i want to just laugh and give him a hug... too damn cute.


----------



## Madara Uchiha

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> he was so damn cute.
> 
> I can tell he's a Winnebago native. I sat there kind of watching him. he has this broad physique. Stocky. great calves. There were a group of flabby, tall guys talking loudly in the gym.
> 
> This guy always comes in and works out alone. He's tried to say hello, a few times, i would walk away. He truly doesn't know just how attractive he is in his own quiet way. And he has this deeeeeep husky voice.
> 
> Tonight he was sitting there on a flat bench, while chewing gum, watching the group of tall guys boisterously talking. He would look at them while chewing.. then over to the right ... keep chewing... then up at the ceiling keep chewing... then back at them...chew for a bit... then look down..
> 
> then look at the mirror.. then the guys.. still chewing..
> 
> He had no idea how much i want to just laugh and give him a hug... too damn cute.


sounds interesting next time try to record him on video and upload it


----------



## Noca

Woke up 14 times last night, still worked out for an hour and a half. My brother came over and i finally had someone to workout with so that added to the motivation. Creatine helped too.


----------



## Skeletra

Can I work out with a migraine? I feel like I'm going to die if I push trough it, but I really need to get in shape, so skipping feels like giving up.

I'm skipping. I can't do this.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Damn..

i'd like to ride my motorcycle out to the gym which is 50 miles one way. The problem is the thunderstorms. The lightning at elevation gets pretty close. It's beautiful to watch, but i'm not a fan of driving in it.

I've done it before, quite a few times.. well, if i need to take the bike out, i'll do it while running errands.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Shame, the nearest DECENT gym in NM is 50 miles away.

I tried going to the only REAL gym in Santa Fe (Santa Fe Spa), and that place is too damn personal/ethnocentric. 

A white guy owns it, and his wife is hispanic. The gym is run by her brother, and his brother and his sons. basically, it's run by mexicans. Thus, there's some guy (one of the wife's brothers probably - or sons) at the front desk at night with mommy issues that can't do a whole shift by himself so he has to have his mistress, uncle, sons and his son's buddies hanging out..

They might have stopped that silliness since a prominent member wrote a review on Yelp about that. 

Don't know.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Next trip is Colorado. 

It was so weird leaving Nebraska. The people there in general are BIG. But i have to say they are hard working. You can drive around, and you will not see a scrap of paper anywhere on the streets or in people's yards. Thus, they spend their time not much in the gyms - but keeping up their homes, lawns, and gardens.

There are some towns there that are unbelievably well-kept. The grass isn't cut - it looks pedicured.

Contrastingly, I drove through Colorado and had to go to the grocery to store. It was a cultural shock. The people there are fit or thin. The grocery stores do not have one exclusive aisle for organic, healthy foods. It's everywhere.

Interesting.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

my bench press wasn't that impressive. i pyramided up to #185 and repped out 6, 2x.

But my flat bench dumbbell Arnold press was damn good! i pyramided from #25 up to #60 lbs. 4 reps 2x

There were some guys that were staring, which on some days gets on my nerves. But i realized one in particular seated himself a few feet away from me. He was ready to spot if i couldn't lift, or get the dumb bells up. I figure if you're going to lift something- lift it by yourself. Having a "spot" is nice - but it's not a necessity.

Before i left Nebraska, i was accused of taking steroids. This became a general census after about two weeks of working out with the big boys. 

All i can say is, whenever i am accused of steroid use? i say "thanks".. for someone who trains hard as a natural? Hell yeah, that's a compliment.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

My question is,

how in the hell can you accuse a woman of taking steroids with natural "D" cups?

It's pretty damn obvious when i walk, that those certainly are not implants.

Seriously?


----------



## peaksupplements

i used whey protein supplements with breakfast for improve muscle.........


----------



## cmed

146 day streak on MyFitnessPal has ended










It totally slipped my mind that day.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

i was at gym and my regimen entails wide grip chin ups with a weight belt holding #25. several sets of 8 reps.

When i do narrow grip chin ups, this entail a weight belt holding #45. severals sets of 10 reps.

a female* half my age - but LOOKS OLDER than me,* will do 6 narrow grip chin ups, and females run up to her and clap her on the back. As if she had performed this HUGE feat.

The owner of the gym observed this as well - and we both laughed.. i guess looks are everything..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

over did it with the aerobics again..

i'll go to the gym later today.. not this morning..i have to get my blood sugar level again.


----------



## Esteban

Wow. Bupropion makes the high I get from exercise feel so much better.


----------



## Esteban

I've been eating way too much junk food over the past month. I put on five pounds. Time to reign it in.


----------



## Skeletra

I can't even make it up the hill on my bike.
I really really need to get back in shape D:


----------



## JH1983

Time for a deload week. Been feeling run down lately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to work on my deadlift form.


----------



## scooby

Does anyone else ever feel like other people in the gym think that you are checking them out? Like they think I have the hots for them.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay.. back in NM..

then back over in CO in 10 days... i like that gym in Gunnison. It's the Western State University athletic area. there's one private gym solely built for the athletes of the university.

They some equipment in there that i would give my eyetooth for. 

They also have a gym built for the community, and an indoor track. Funny part? I've worked out in our "community" gym for about 2 days. After that? The ATHLETES are coming over here to work out and try to talk.

Now how is it, we can't go over to what i refer to as Mount Olympus - but they can come over here - and gawk!

I'm going to sneak into their gym one day.. I will!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

except..

i'll be the only girl.. and it's a gym for football players..

somehow, because of the way they flirt over in "our" gym? I think they'll let me come over..

nah.. not worth the risk..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well,

I can tell when i'm back in New Mexico!! When i was in Gunnison, CO, the guys came by to say "hi", but when they saw i was focused on my workout, they back off.

Not here!

I was doing weighted chin ups while wearing my sweat shirt. because some guy was hogging the chin up bar in the corner, i had to do it on the cable machines. There are about 3 in the gym, so the younger guys that saw i was serious just let me have my workout. One guy decided to do triceps, so i waited until he was out of the way.

I did my chin-ups wide grip, no weight 4 sets, 2 sets #10 weight, 3 sets #25 weight. After the second set of #25 weight, i became pretty "winded".. wearing the sweat shirt, i overheated. I felt as if i had just ran a 100 yard sprint -with my earbuds in.

I was standing on the plat form using something to hold me up taking in deep breaths - when this older, female with some drawn on eyebrows just came over, picked up a tricep bar turned around and *just started having a conversation with me.*

I gave her this WTF look - and she continued talking to me. I gave her a "please stop it" gesture and turned my head to avoid eye contact. *She came in closer and started talking some more!!*

Really?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Finally, i stepped down off of the lift stand, turned my back on her - and sat down. She bends over, puts her hand on my shoulder.

By that time i damn near lost it, yank my earbud out and ask: "What???"

She gets in my face and asks "Are you okay?"

I have a way of saying something when i'm really pissed. I speak low give eye contact - but it sounds like a hiss. *"Yes!!".*.

I put my earbud back in, and keep taking deep breaths. She got out of the area quickly.. which she should have done in the first damn place. Gawd!! Folks in New Mexico seem so "DESPERATE" to talk to somebody..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It's actually a true fact that some people can exert themselves *EXTREMELY HARD*in the gym and become winded. I can tell right away, because it's mostly the guys that have to bend over catch their breath after a heavy squat, or bench.. It usually takes them about a minute or so. Some of them actually have to run to the bathroom and throw up it's just how hard they had exerted themselves.

These folks in NM don't know this concept, and they believe squatting next to you and giving you comfort (or talking you through it) actually makes you feel better. No, it really doesn't.

It makes the situation look worse than what it really is..


----------



## alienjunkie




----------



## Kevin001

Why do I always smile when people notice my gains? I just can't help it.


----------



## scooby

There's a dude in my gym I see every time I go. We went from shaking hands and saying whats up, to just giving a thumbs up to eachother as a hello from a distance. And I absolutely love that it did.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

cramps today..

don't know if i'm willing to go on the motorcycle. that's 50 miles up and 50 miles back..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i actually think this guy at Santa Fe spa gym is a sociopath.

He absolutely hates every rich (******) client that comes in there. But he grins in their faces, holds their hands, strokes their faces. Makes a big production of hugging them when they break down and cry.. and literally crying with them.

When they walk away, he rolls his eyes. And given the opportunity - talks about how much he can't stand them.

He's a light-skinned hispanic (trust me, there's that "light skin/dark skin superiority BS in EVERY culture), and i can understand the attitude behind the scenes. But why so* "FAKE?"* are those old people so desperate for affection that they can't see he's "playing" them?

Well, i can see a few motives. With the clients being rich - he might wind up in their will, or they are potential connections to whatever he might need in the future.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

was just about ready to buy into this "anti-aging" program called Cengenics. 

glad i did my research.. The cenegenics group is a bunch of doctors who have invested ($15,000 of their own hard earned cash) to put people on a weight loss and anabolic steroid program.

the founder of the group is basically making the money off of the physicians promising a high return on their investment. The doctors have to make cold calls, etc. just like in the movie Glengary Glen Cross.

Using their MD adds a "boost" to the validity of the program.

HGH is not an anti-aging supplement. It's a flat out steroid. If people take that crap and don't exercise, there's going to be problems. And from what i'm seeing from the reviews? That's exactly what's happening.


----------



## JH1983

A bodybuilder at my gym today was doing bench press with 365 and no spotter. His pec tore on the third or fourth rep and he just got crushed. It looked really bad, but he was able to drive himself to the hospital. Definitely the worst gym mishap I've seen in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

I might still try to run tonight, given my schedule. :stu
Running outside with the sun still out has been an issue.


----------



## Kevin001

My legs/hamstrings are still hurting from working them out a few days ago....... I think I might of went to hard.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I swear he's on steroids..

he HAS to be. His body is perfectly proportioned/chiseled probably down to his very toes.

I bet he gets a pedi and mani as well..

He's too perfect..and hawt..

He tried to speak but i cut him off. WHY did i do that???:frown2:


----------



## Idontgetit

This girl smiled at me today in the gym. I look behind me to see if they aren’t looking at someone else lol! I truly am a loser.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

He was HUGE!

HUGE, i say!!!

He had a crew cut, chiseled face, perfect, well proportioned, natural body, and stood at least 6'5"!! :eek!!

He kept glancing over at me, but his friend with the tattoos kept c***k-blocking him. 

Just give me 5 mins. alone with that f***ker - just 5! 

I'll have his cell phone # before he can say, "My carrier is Verizon Wireless"!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

what's ruder?

I'm coming out of the bathroom minding my own business, and you stare at me from the moment i walk into the gym, until the moment i sit down. And you keep staring.. and staring.. for a full 5 mins. really?

It becomes irritating, so i give you a dismissive glance. Instead of you taking your queue, you stand there with your hands on your hips and you still stare.

that's when i figure i'm going to give you something to stare at. I give you the finger...

It's amazing how quickly, you become disgusted, and act as if all non-whites are rude. No, we're not..

*We are not on auction blocks*. Staring is rude, and obviously you know better, but you can't help yourself.

Sometimes, i'd rather do something to put you off from staring than basically doing something even more irrational - like kicking you the throat.

Hope you do become disgusted. Because i was disgusted with your flat/saggy as** the moment i caught you staring in the first place.


----------



## Kevin001

No matter how much muscle I put on I still feel scrawny......fml.


----------



## millenniumman75

This Paxil fat is a mess.


----------



## drNYster

legs are soooooooooo sore. i can barely move.


----------



## whodareswins

Local gyms are too expensive! i can't afford to pay for it.... I wish i could make a sacrifice, but I don't have much.

Any tips ? What should I do as an alternative?? For now, all I do is outdoors workout such as Jogging/Run/Biking, push ups, pull ups, and other stretching stuff. been working on that cardio for a few years now. Only thing i don't do much is Weight lifting...

What do you guys think I should do ?


----------



## Esteban

I need to step it up on my exercise program. Fighting the patriarchy requires a firm buttocks and breasts. It is disappointing to see how entrenched the patriarchy is at my gym though. I caught a few ogling me.


----------



## gopherinferno

Esteban said:


> I need to step it up on my exercise program. Fighting the patriarchy requires a firm buttocks and breasts. It is disappointing to see how entrenched the patriarchy is at my gym though. I caught a few ogling me.


what exercises do you do to firm up your breasts jw


----------



## Noca

whodareswins said:


> Local gyms are too expensive! i can't afford to pay for it.... I wish i could make a sacrifice, but I don't have much.
> 
> Any tips ? What should I do as an alternative?? For now, all I do is outdoors workout such as Jogging/Run/Biking, push ups, pull ups, and other stretching stuff. been working on that cardio for a few years now. Only thing i don't do much is Weight lifting...
> 
> What do you guys think I should do ?


Doorway chin up bar for like $15, a tight fitting backpack with you can toss in some weights in for weighted pushups, and I guess running as well is free. There is no real substitute to gym for any heavy weights for leg training though if you don't have even money for a barbell and some plates.


----------



## Esteban

gopherinferno said:


> what exercises do you do to firm up your breasts jw


Are yours sagging a lot? I've been fearful myself that the weight of the patriarchy would induce sag in mine, but I've been vigilant, sister. To prevent that, I've been reading a steady dose of my favorite feminist websites. I heartily recommend it as an exercise. Don't fight the patriarchy without it.


----------



## Kevin001

Working out at home has done me wonders.......I'm proud of myself.


----------



## whodareswins

Noca said:


> Doorway chin up bar for like $15, a tight fitting backpack with you can toss in some weights in for weighted pushups, and I guess running as well is free. There is no real substitute to gym for any heavy weights for leg training though if you don't have even money for a barbell and some plates.


I like the backpack Idea. I'll try the barbell 'm plates too.
I am not allowed to screw in anything in the walls of my apt, its a rent, so that means no chin up bar... unless there are chin up bars that don't require screws, and that don't damage walls or doorways....


----------



## Noca

whodareswins said:


> I like the backpack Idea. I'll try the barbell 'm plates too.
> I am not allowed to screw in anything in the walls of my apt, its a rent, so that means no chin up bar... unless there are chin up bars that don't require screws, and that don't damage walls or doorways....


Most doorway chinup bars require no screws at all and dont damage anything.


----------



## Esteban

What I love about jogging most, I think, is how it allows me to visualize my goals in a clear way. As my heartbeat increases and my feet pound the pavement, there's a word that comes to mind repeatedly. Do you know what that word is? Patriarchy. And as I repeat that word rabidly, I visualize all the patriarchs I'm going to decimate with my feminist wiles.

"Patriarchy."

"Patriarchy."

"Patriarchy."

"Patriarchy!!!!"

And right at the end of my jog, after climbing the stairs of patriarchy, I scream out in triumph, "Hear me roar, Patriarchy!!!!!! I will beat you. You will smell the stench of my vagina and recoil in fear. You will go down on me no longer, patriarchy! Taste my sweet feminist vengeance!!!!"


----------



## Noca

Buckyx said:


> lol just get a pair of gymnastic rings, or make yours and you can work out whole upper body + some core/abs easily and build immense strength and even size
> building lower body without equipment is very hard and everything gets easy in a while, pistol squat is nothing and bridge is more for mobility


Where would you use gymnastic rings? Most people don't have a tall enough ceiling or anything to attach them to.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i did it!!

I approached that 6'5" perfect alpha male!

He's amazing! I introduced myself, and when he stepped toward me to get closer, i freaked out and yelled "*I have social anxiety and didn't think i could do this!"*

He giggled like a little kid! He thought it was cute when he saw me shaking.

He was a college football player, and i am sure has attracted every female in that gym..including me!

Whelp! back to work.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

That's was one hell of a tight schedule in Gunnison, CO..

double split routine Monday and Tuesday. 
Back in the morning, biceps at night - walk/run the track then hike.
Chest in the morning triceps at night - walk/run the track then hike.

Wed- through friday: Back/bi's/chest/triceps walk/run the track then hike. abs every morning

Sat and Sun - the university gym was closed. Morning walk/twilight hike.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Next location is Grass Valley, CA..

Can't wait because i have to drive 50 miles to Albuquerque, NM for a decent workout every day until then.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

How in the blue blazes do you hug a 6'5" man???

I only come up to his chest! I think he's taller than 6'5" because i'm 5'8"!!



damn!!


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to buy some 30lbs dumbbells for the house.


----------



## cosmicslop

If my personal trainer keeps upping the amount of planks I have to do, I might as well swallow a coal and hopefully in a few months I can crush it into a diamond.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i think i'm channeling Jessie Owens.

For the last 3 weeks in Colorado, whenever i decide to just "walk" the outdoor track - i wind up running the damn thing.

So i'm back here in NM.. when i get on the treadmill at night, i expect to watch a movie while walking at an incline. I'm running that treadmill at 7.2 miles an hour non-stop..

This is AFTER i've worked the heavy bag, jumprope and doing deep chest push ups!! At 8,000 feet of elevation above sea level??

What's happening to me?????


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Gaaaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> That's was one hell of a tight schedule in Gunnison, CO..
> 
> double split routine Monday and Tuesday.
> Back in the morning, biceps at night - walk/run the track then hike.
> Chest in the morning triceps at night - walk/run the track then hike.
> 
> Wed- through friday: Back/bi's/chest/triceps walk/run the track then hike. abs every morning
> 
> Sat and Sun - the university gym was closed. Morning walk/twilight hike.


And that was all on top of working 12 hour shifts? Where do you get all the energy from?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> And that was all on top of working 12 hour shifts? Where do you get all the energy from?


No silly, :lol

when we change contracts (I'm no longer full-time in NM), we usually change hours according to the facility.

The one in Gunnison, CO was a 4/10. Four, ten hour shifts. What made it worse? The Western State University of CO was only on "summer hours".. it sucked.

They were closed on the weekends - so i had to squish everything into 5 days (with 2 of those days on a double split routine). 

To be honest that energy comes from the "pre-jym" that i take before workouts. Otherwise, i couldn't function after the shift.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It's good stuff!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Also, the shifts weren't bad in Gunnison, CO.. I stayed busy most days, and some days we were pretty slow - So i'd spend that time studying or re-learning a modality.

By the time i get off the shift, i have some nervous energy going on. So, i make myself do constructive things like hiking, walking/running the track or going to the gym. 

Rainy days are my favorite to walk or hit the track. No one is on there.


----------



## cmed

I might just try barbell squats again. I've been doing the leg press + lunges for years, but lately I'm sick of the leg press and feel like switching it up. It's gonna suck at first throwing a couple of measly 25s on there and sheepishly getting under it, but ya gotta start somewhere, and I should progress quickly with it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

day off from working out.

no double split routine.. no heavy lifting in the morning and aerobics at night..

no golf..

no heavy bag...

no jump rope..

no kickboxing..

no treadmill..

no - anything.......

just a bowl of teriyaki noodles mixed with egg whites and a glass of lemonade...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

whelp!

i guess they won't do THAT again.

Yesterday was my "light" bench press day.. This means i will NOT bench nor more than #200 lbs.

A "bottle blonde" older looking female and her #300 lb. obese husband saw me sitting on a bench waiting/focussing on my next set. Instead of her picking any OTHER bench out of all the 7-8 they have in the gym.. she comes aaaaalllll the way over to bench press next to me. She was letting me know that she wanted to challenge me, by turning around on her bench - and staring dead at me. I refused to return that stare. (Where i come from, you'll get your a** kicked doing that..)

Granted, i was wearing an oversized sweat shirt that comes down to my knees. Thus, she just figured..

Anyway, she doesn't realize the #185 lbs, i already had on the bench was normal for me. She thought i was sitting idly..

She takes 1/#25 lb weight and puts them on side of the bar. = #95 lbs. And tries to lift it. She one got one rep, barely.. her husband had to lift the bar off of her. STUPID!!!

I didn't even look at her, though she jumped up off of the bench pretty red-faced.

I calmly laid back, took a breath and repped out 10 @ #185 with no problem - and no spot.

Her #300 lb husband was all fat, and he barely benched #135. 

Moral of this experience? Never underestimate some chick with an oversized sweat shirt on..:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I'm running now at night, and i can't tell you how it takes it toll when you're diabetic. I've learned to eat at least 1/2 of a protein or Balance Bar with water before going to sleep or there will be hell to pay.

I wake up in morning very tired, and my dreams are quite stressful. I really need to keep an eye on my caloric intake. The moment i have that "groggy" feeling, i know i need to get something in my system fast!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i felt so bad for this guy.

I have diabetes. This means there are some times after a very strenuous work out, i barely have enough energy to drag my a** to the car. Seriously. I carry this stuff call Muscle Milk Light with me which really helps get my blood sugar back up to normal with out all of the fat that you have to deal with from Ensure beverages. I didn't have the strength to open the damn thing so i kept plugging along.

Long story short, this tall, heavy set hispanic kid blocks me while i coming out of the entrance. Unfortunately, my hair was down, (waist length), and it attracts people like it's some kind of petting zoo.

He stopped me even though i tried to walk around him. Little did he know that i was so exhausted i could have just fell on him and went to sleep right there without a care in the world.

He started asking me questions, i barely had to the strength to answer. I couldn't. Just couldn't. I pushed past him and slowly made it out to my car sat there with the windows down, finally opened that Muscle Milk Light and sucked it down like i was siphoning premium gas from somebody's tank. I kid you not. I didn't care WHO was looking.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

just wanted say that if that kid is anywhere on the internet.. I am so sorry. I was not intentionally rude. But if you see a chick walking out of the gym with this "glassy eyed" look, and kind "listing starboard".. let her through, man, just let her through..


----------



## Radekk

Making gains every day.


----------



## drNYster

contemplating going to the gym for a 2nd lift today, feeling energized. hmmm..


----------



## cmed

Nothing makes me feel better than a good run. Lifting is great, cycling through nature can be fun and swimming is a nice change of pace, but nothing compares to how good running makes me feel. Not even close.


----------



## Xisha

I'm just getting over this phase of doing nothing with my life (maybe) and I decided to start exercising again yesterday. I want to cry for my calves so badly. I can't even pretend to look normal walking. :cry


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

sorry "5 Years" you and Nubby are so out of your league with me.

anyway_ *eye roll*_

Just now getting back to the gym. Had to take a day off. Drove 200 miles round trip and couldn't get my energy back to do aerobics.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

unfortunately,

when i say "out of their* league*" to those two ******** - it means i just go bowling on a different night than they do.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I have to do the treadmill..

I just HAVE to!!


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Idontgetit said:


>


The Hodge Twins!!!

those guys are silly, and cute!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101




----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Didn't work out today..

Had to go to Costco to buy MuscleMilk Light.

Also learned the hard way. If something says "Corn Syrup" instead of "honey" do not eat it straight out of the bag. Warning to all diabetics.

They had these great tasting snacks called "Cosmo creations" Sea Salt caramel corn puffs.

15 mins. after i ate those things, i became nauseated, and my blood sugar went haywire. It's okay to eat them - but NOT on an empty stomach..


----------



## Radekk

Out of whey and got very fat and insulin insensitive too  Only good thing is I am still as strong.

Also if you want to eat high sugar crap then after fasting(first meal), PWO or just after exhausting work is the best time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

things i've run into with chicks in the gym.

1) *Man guarding.* The moment they see you walk into the gym, they grab those boyfriends as if they are going to fly away. Many of them begin doing the "kissy" routine while looking dead at you to show - they own that POS male who's leering at every other chick in the gym anyway.

2) (Hispanic females) Many females will see that you are lifting a large amount of weight, and will stare you down. *These* ladies get really bold. They will walk up to you and challenge you. Or in many cases just get in your way to distract you from your lift.

One on steroids got bent out of shape because i out lifted her - and tried to persuade me to "bounce the weight off of your chest." I told her, that's not safe. She became REALLY PISSY and said that i should at least "try" (though she never did it). She must have i thought i was stupid? So i dismissed her. This *REALLY *pissed her off, and she began telling me what to do and yelling: *"Yeah, just go on and lift your weights!!" "Just go on and lift your weights!!"*

I looked around the gym, and folks were looking at that chick like she was nuts. Well, obviously, she was..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

3) * The Stare Down*. Some guys i get this from, but not often. With females? i get it constantly. Some will walk up and stand no more than 2 feet away from you with their arms folded and stare. I ignore them. If they tend to REALLY get on my nerves, i give them direct eye contact. They walk away immediately. Some i just flip off.

4) Grabbing their husband/boyfriend pointing and laughing. I have seen many a female get "shut down" by their boyfriends when they attempt this. (Which is really cool)..

One african american female grabbed her husband, hauled him over to where i was doing chin ups and said: *"See? She's built like a man!"* Her husband did not agree - and this didn't go over very well.

I looked at this female. Overweight by at least #*75*lbs.* at least*. Fake hair, fake nails and spandex that cried: "*Help me!!!*" every time she would laugh or bounce.

Let's get one thing straight folks: If i'm "built like a man - then every single male i've encountered has *38-25-36* measurements. I don't think so..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It would be nice if people would go into the gym and just mind their own business, right?

For some of us, that is not the case. The more advanced you are as a woman, there's usually a challenge..

(and people wonder i get my "smart a**" remarks)..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whelp!

So much for Albuquerque! My boyfriend's boss got him to drink whiskey last night on an empty stomach. And man was he sick!

So i'll stick around the house, and take care of him. Just get on the treadmill and do the heavy bag routine.

Keep an eye out for him.


----------



## scooby

@thinkstoomuch101 Wtf, your gym is whack. I can't believe there are people who think doing any of that is appropriate and reasonable to do. What is wrong with them? I've luckily never run into any problems at my gym, well nothing anywhere near that. Just the standard people sorta getting a bit close to where you are doing an exercise. Using the squat rack for stupid stuff. That's it really.

Anyway. My bench improvements are really lacking compared to my squats and deads. But I'm not fussed, I just love squats and deadlifts way more than bench. Hitting PRs in those two give me much more satisfaction. Hit a deadlift one tonight. I probably should put more focus on bench though.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

scooby said:


> @thinkstoomuch101 Wtf, your gym is whack. I can't believe there are people who think doing any of that is appropriate and reasonable to do. What is wrong with them? I've luckily never run into any problems at my gym, well nothing anywhere near that. Just the standard people sorta getting a bit close to where you are doing an exercise. Using the squat rack for stupid stuff. That's it really.


Hey scooby! 

Well, i travel a lot, and i guess i stand out in a crowd, and i certainly don't have "average" aesthetics or physique. I'm not photogenic, but i do have a presence, apparently.

Plus, the way i work out? Females - unless they are on steroids - aren't that serious. Thus, when i get a lot of the "guy's" attention in the gym - those females don't like it.

*Men* admire a woman who really works hard on herself - and it shows.

*Women* admire a woman that really works hard on herself as well.

*Females*: Become insecure, petty, defensive, manipulative, ornery, peevish, and most of all pissed off because they aren't getting that kind of attention. So they will do whatever it takes to feel better about themselves. Even if it means "tearing down" what THEY consider the "competition"..

I just observe their silliness, and keep it moving.

Every gym i go to through out the country, i have those types of immature encounters. EVERY SINGLE ONE.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I think the weirdest encounters i had was in Redwood City, CA. And San Diego, Ca.

*Redwood City*: A chubby young blonde haired blue chick was staring me down while i was doing biceps curls on a machine. She decided she was going to show me what she was made of and began down *Britney Spears* moves to the over head music while looking dead at me. Apparently, she was going to show me that "she had rhythm? Don't know. Her friends were trying to get her to stop? She would not, she started "moving in" towards me with her dance moves. I just got up and walked over to another machine across the damn gym.

*San Diego* I was working out, and next thing i know i'm surrounded by 5 or 6 young less than average looking, high school aged white chicks staring at me. A few of them with their hands on their hips, some arms folded. Okay...

Apparently, they were cheerleaders, one of them busted out with some cheerleader claps, and routines. I kid you not.. while looking at me.:frown2: she tried to get the other girls to join in? one of them did, i just got up and walked away.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Other than that? with guys? They get in the way, try to flirt, or i was getting followed on a few occasions, and when i don't play their game? there's the usual hostility.. but you know what? they get over it.

Some don't. In northern CA at a Gold's Gym, i had a group of guys throw eggs at me while i was in the parking lot going to my car. They didn't have the balls to really throw them - even at close range, so the eggs landed near my feet.

This was at night when i was ready to go to work and school at Stanford University.

Reason? because i spoke to "NO ONE" in the gym -* except a really cool personal trainer.* This group of "privileged" jerks and some of the front desk guys didn't like it. (even some of the front desk females were in on it. Just going along with the guys.)

Were they shocked when i showed up the next night? Hell yes.. they saw me walk through that door, and everyone that was in on it was about as quiet as a wh**re in church.

Now how petty is that? And yes, i kept working out at that gym to let them know i was not afraid of them. And they left me alone. some tried to befriend me? i wasn't having it.


----------



## scooby

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Hey scooby!
> 
> Well, i travel a lot, and i guess i stand out in a crowd, and i certainly don't have "average" aesthetics or physique. I'm not photogenic, but i do have a presence, apparently.
> 
> Plus, the way i work out? Females - unless they are on steroids - aren't that serious. Thus, when i get a lot of the "guy's" attention in the gym - those females don't like it.
> 
> *Men* admire a woman who really works hard on herself - and it shows.
> 
> *Women* admire a woman that really works hard on herself as well.
> 
> *Females*: Become insecure, petty, defensive, manipulative, ornery, peevish, and most of all pissed off because they aren't getting that kind of attention. So they will do whatever it takes to feel better about themselves. Even if it means "tearing down" what THEY consider the "competition"..
> 
> I just observe their silliness, and keep it moving.
> 
> Every gym i go to through out the country, i have those types of immature encounters. EVERY SINGLE ONE.


Yeah, I am definitely one that admires women that train hard, or in the very least isn't just a cardio bunny. In a "that chick is badass" way. Not that there is something wrong with people who just wanna do cardio. Just that I like seeing people train similar to the way I do. There was a girl in a class I was taking that was into powerlifting and I thought she was so cool. I don't really get to talk about that stuff with much people.


----------



## Noca

I got to talk to my SAS hero, then listened to some Arnold Schwarzenegger, then was motivated enough to do a leg workout.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

That's is the best video ever made on you tube!!


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> That's is the best video ever made on you tube!!


what is?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

the Arnold Schwarzenegger video!!:lol

Ahhh-nold.. when i watched it last night? i immediately bookmarked it as my favorite. THAT is one hell of a great video to watch, listen and get inspired..

"don't listen to the nay-sayers"!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Never be afraid to fail!!

Glad you gave me the link to it. Thank you, Noca!


----------



## Orbiter

How do you guys and girls manage to get so motivated for working out?
I mean, not necessarely go to the gym, just working out in general?
I just can't get a drive for this, even though I am such a mess in like every way possible and the only logical thing would be to lose weight, which would definately would make me feel better and more confident. I even have more than enough time for this since I am unemployed for some time now.
****ing motivation problems.
I have no motivation. Women maybe? Don't even give a **** about impressing anyone, let alone myself.
Will somebody of you worked out people here punch me to the head as hard as possible?
But please do it right, I don't wanna survive and end up mentally retarded.
I'm sure you can do this, since you could manage to get yourself up and make your bodies healthier.


----------



## Noca

Orbiter said:


> How do you guys and girls manage to get so motivated for working out?
> I mean, not necessarely go to the gym, just working out in general?
> I just can't get a drive for this, even though I am such a mess in like every way possible and the only logical thing would be to lose weight, which would definately would make me feel better and more confident. I even have more than enough time for this since I am unemployed for some time now.
> ****ing motivation problems.
> I have no motivation. Women maybe? Don't even give a **** about impressing anyone, let alone myself.
> Will somebody of you worked out people here punch me to the head as hard as possible?
> But please do it right, I don't wanna survive and end up mentally retarded.
> I'm sure you can do this, since you could manage to get yourself up and make your bodies healthier.


Let Arnold motivate you.




Edit: God mobile phones and mobile sites suck.

Dig deep down, ask yourself who do you want to be? Not what but who?


----------



## shyguy07

Hurt my shoulder blade today on the shoulder press


----------



## scooby

Leg day is best day. LETS GO MOTHER****ER.


----------



## scooby

**** yeah! 10kg to go.


----------



## scooby

I ****ed my wrist up in class on monday. On a leg day... When trying to lower the squat bar down a peg with weights on them. Dumb and lazy. I haven't tested if it will get in the way of my deadlift progress but I hope it doesn't. Didn't bother me on bent over rows today, so we'll see later in the week or next week.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i was rearing and ready to go to the gym this morning. An Ah-nold movie was playing on SyFy.. Totall Recall, and i usually have it on in the background with the sound down and classical music playing.

Unfortunately, that time of the month hit me yesterday, but i was able to work out without pain. 

This morning? right before i was walking out the door, those cramps hit me like a ton of boulders. Even breathing was a problem. I felt nauseated each i would take a breath which made things worse.

taking my vitamins was out of the question, and certainly the protein shake would have made me toss my cookies right there. 

The pain right now is not good. Guess i'd better cuddle up with a Stephen King novel, take off of these workout clothes, get some tea, and call it a day.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

When are they going to learn?

Why is there always a chick that wants to "rule the gym".. it isn't something that's going to earn you less pay on your membership, or gym recognition.. right?

In Santa Fe Spa, there is a hispanic weirdo "stripper" chick that comes in and loves to show off. Over the years, it's been my observation that they tend to wear the "weirdo stripper chick" uniform.

Spaghetti string top or Capri's
Implants or no implant small breasts
Egg shaped, (narrow backs with flat wide bottoms) past the teens or early 20's, it goes straight to the "box body".
and the usual too small yoga pants/paisley tights
a lot of make up
and always - ALWAYS swinging their hair all over the place.

They have nice bodies on them when they are young. And tend to flaunt it.

In Santa Fe Spa, this hispanic weirdo stripper, would dance - yes, stripper moves, dance through the gym, doing pirouettes, bending over, barre stretches on the walls, stand in front of a targeted group of guys and do open legs exercises. And a lot of bending over.

She used to come over toward me, and stare me down until one time i became tired of it, and returned her stare - she left me alone afterwards.


----------



## reaffected

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> When are they going to learn?
> 
> Why is there always a chick that wants to "rule the gym".. it isn't something that's going to earn you less pay on your membership, or gym recognition.. right?
> 
> In Santa Fe Spa, there is a hispanic weirdo "stripper" chick that comes in and loves to show off. Over the years, it's been my observation that they tend to wear the "weirdo stripper chick" uniform.
> 
> Spaghetti string top or Capri's
> Implants or no implant small breasts
> Egg shaped, (narrow backs with flat wide bottoms) past the teens or early 20's, it goes straight to the "box body".
> and the usual too small yoga pants/paisley tights
> a lot of make up
> and always - ALWAYS swinging their hair all over the place.
> 
> They have nice bodies on them when they are young. And tend to flaunt it.
> 
> In Santa Fe Spa, this hispanic weirdo stripper, would dance - yes, stripper moves, dance through the gym, doing pirouettes, bending over, barre stretches on the walls, stand in front of a targeted group of guys and do open legs exercises. And a lot of bending over.
> 
> She used to come over toward me, and stare me down until one time i became tired of it, and returned her stare - she left me alone afterwards.


Thank you for the entertaining read! That was....different lol.

I avoid gyms for this purpose and others. Just feels awkward working out in front of others. How do you do it?

I have to run tonight humidity is too high. Dreading it :frown2:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well, here in the Santa Rosa gym? Miss Santa Fe Spa would have some competition.

There are at least 10 or more of her same type running around doing exhibition acts in this gym.

The reason being? The 24 hour fitness gym in Santa Rosa is 10x bigger than the small town Santa Fe gym.

Last night as i was working out, Here comes a "hispanic weirdo stripper-type" about a size 2

Nice body on her. I was flat benching dumbbells when. A group of young guys are there, and she decided to put on a show. Then another "stripper-type" shows up to show who's boss. Out of all of the places in that gym? They had to come over to where the group of young guys were.

The two stripper-types were doing everything in their power to turn on those young jocks. Bending over, swinging their hair, sticking their butts in the air, etc.

I had no idea the guys were looking at my dumbbell press weight. I was lifting #65 lb dumbbells on the flat bench.

The more weight i was lifting the more excited the guys became, and the more the "weirdo strippers" kept swinging their hair - until finally, the guys looked over at the two silly girls and started laughing at them. I couldn't believe i was seeing this. the girls stopped shaking, and jerking around. One of them stopped, glared at the guys and walked off. The other just started doing lunges. weird.

I finished my flat bench lifts and just walked off.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

reaffected said:


> Thank you for the entertaining read! That was....different lol.
> 
> I avoid gyms for this purpose and others. Just feels awkward working out in front of others. How do you do it?
> 
> I have to run tonight humidity is too high. Dreading it :frown2:


I travel a lot so there are times i have a places to run or walk, and i sometimes wind up in "isolated' places.

Because i have diabetes, working out is my "lifeline".. So i workout, but always observe my surroundings wherever i go.. yet, focus on the workout.

And of course, i get approached a lot, stared down a lot, - thus, i tend to have a good "street sense" about me while working out - and talk to no one.

I'm sure because of my focus, i am truly missing over 90% of the gym drama in most of these places, really.:lol


----------



## DerrickOdea

Proper food, complete nutrition, exercise and good workout supplements all are very important. 
I take Regenon pills along with my daily workout routine, I have a great success with this.


----------



## shygymlover

deadlifts without chalk was a pain got through it happy days


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i truly believe that men, especially older men with a lot of privilege are rich have a problem with physically strong women.

I think they are so used to having the size 3, bleach blonde bimbo's that a chick with brains, looks, physique, AND strength makes them very uncomfortable.

They don't even have to be rich..

I usually see them with the "bimbo" types or asians. Strong women scare the sh***t out of them, and they can't control them like the weak ones.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I was doing a bench press last week. An older privileged gentleman and two other guys were hogging all of the benches. I waited. He was lifting #185.

Because i was sitting directly across from him, i asked how many sets he had. He looked at me and said he had two, and tried to be sarcastic: "You can work with this weight on it,if you want to."

I said "Sure, but i need to warm up"

Old man: "Well, i'll take these off so that you can work in with the #25 lbs on." He started grinning..

Me: "okay."

He maxed at at #185, then took off the #25's.. Leaving the bench at #135lb. I'm still stretching. He looks over at me and grins.

Old man: "Well, you jump in at any time".

soooo, i did.. He stood there kind of shocked when i asked him to remove his towel. He finally moved it, with a look of disbelief on his face.

I asked him to move away so that i could "Do my warm up".. he stood there ready to "spot" me.

I repped out 10 on the bench, while he stood there with his jaw dropped.

I placed the weight back on the bench and he tried to start a conversation? *"It looks like you've done this before"*..

i walked off found some collars and commenced to showing his dumb as*** just how strong a woman can be. Lifting #185 with no problem.

After the second set of #135 bench, he got the hell out of there.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Yesterday, as i was tricep dipping, i didn't realize it until i stepped down of the dip bar..

10 or 12 guys were standing there watching me do weight tricep dips with #45lbs. 


I was so embarrassed, i walked away, and stood there in back of them - watching them wait for me to come back to the dip rack. They started looking at each other, then saw me looking at them - and disbursed.


----------



## scooby

So, I dislocated a few of my toes. Not during a gym workout. Looks like no leg days for a bit. I'm more pissed at that, than actually having dislocated them.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well, Ukiah, CA has a strange breed of males.

Apparently, the ladies tell me they have "slim pickin's" due to the marijuana smoking over here and Fort Bragg. These guys truly have some serious brain cells missing.

A coworker is a great woman, but her husband has some serious insecurities and what's worse, he's not afraid to show it.

The moment she introduced us, there was an obvious problem. Men who are mature and secure in themselves like me right away. This guy wanted to try to beat me up - i'm not kidding - after i shook his hand.

Mr. Insecure: "Wow! That's a nice handshake, nice grip!"

He then commences to squeeze my hand more firmer to show he's stronger. I return the pressure, he loses, and releases my hand.

I get this a lot with african american males, short males, white collar types, and gay men.

But this short, causcasion male, went a little overboard.

He felt threatened, when his wife (size 2 asian), said: "This is the WOMAN".. We both started laughing..he stood there pissed off. I guess HE wanted to be the WOMAN instead.

Mr. Insecure: I can take you down right now..how much do you bench press??

I'm thinking: Okay, here we go again.. 

Me: "How much can YOU bench? It's really not that important

Mr. Insecure: Well, when i was a kid...

His wife: No, we're talking now.. she and i knew he hadn't touched a weight at his home gym in over 10 years.. he became lazy..

Mr. Insecure: I can bench #250lb. and that's my warm up!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

His wife looked at me, and i looked at him, and we both knew he was lying. I didn't say a word. This angered him even more, so he commences to make gestures by almost grabbing me by my shoulders and doing a head butt movement. I stepped back in time. 
His wife was shocked, while he kept going on saying,

*Mr. Insecure*: "I can take you down with a head butt, knee to the crotch, and elbow to the face".

He made this gestures as if he were actually doing them almost making contact each time. i would step back just in time. Took quick for him. I thought.. "I'm going to lose my job, with just one good hit to his groin."..

Finally i say to his wife: "I get this a lot with these types".. she even said he had never talked to her like that. (She's a size 2 Asian).

He became even more furious and kept repeating: "I can take you down, right now.."

The wife interrupted him and said: "You know what? You're being an a**hole"

Mr. Insecure: *Well, she started it!! she started it!!*

That's when i realized, that this woman married a f***king nut case.. He spent the rest of the afternoon pouting...

47 years old, looks about 60, and still a child..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i should join Planet Fitness and save money on "Pizza Night" and "Bagel Tuesdays"..


----------



## scooby

I NEED to get a leg day in today. Even though I have busted up toes from last week. They'll be fine. I hope...


----------



## Omgblood

Been making progress on all lifts. Slowly but surely. Might start squatting with a belt for working sets. I used to hate benching but now I hate squatting at the moment.


----------



## shygymlover

hitting heavy leg press and squatting heavy afterwards not easy think about the gains gota love leg day


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

if you REALLY come into the gym to work out, maybe you won't embarrass yourself.

Three hispanic chicks, fat, box body, no muscles, a bunch of tattoos, and wearing very little clothing thought themselves to be "power lifters".. They were so "into" themselves, they began taking pics of themselves. I am NOT kidding. They were standing in a group and ask people take pics of them with one of the groups cell phones.

The shortest of the lot saw me walk up to the bench press, (their max was #55 lbs whoooppeeee!!).. I was stretching, glanced at that silliness, and sat down on the bench. She did what small people do, and stared me down.. I glanced at her and looked away. Sorry, she wasn't even worth staring back at, really.

She decided to play up their picture taking, and began talking more animatedly and laughing loud. Giving each other high five.

I put #135 on the bench after stretch, and started repping out 10, they all fell silent.. after the second set of #135 warm ups.. they disbanded...

And i never even took off my oversized sweat shirt..

pictures?? really??


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Then a caucasian chick, who thought she must have been the queen of the gym, watched me walk in and sit down on the assisted tricep dip machine.

She kept looking, glancing back at me while her and buddy were doing bicep curls with the cable machine.

I glanced at her.. nice tone, no as**.. and a belly bulge.

Because she was a "bottle blonde", she thought she was the sh**t..

She even took the time to walk to me and stare me down... i wasn't having it, so i just looked away, and moved. 

Because i don't play that game does not mean that i have lost, it just means, you aren't worth my time.

Sure enough, i start doing tricep dips.. an older guy tries to out "dip" me.. and loses.. She sees this.. and starts getting extremely loud. She began yelling while she's doing her cable curls. The guys are standing around watching the show.. I keep dipping..

And then i take off my sweat shirt after 4 sets.. and still more dips to go..

Her partner stops in mid curl with her mouth open. The guys disband.. Miss Loud mouth shuts up and only glares.. and finally people can hear the music on the gym speakers play once again..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay, here we go on the Open Space Preserve Hike in Healdsburg.

I think i'll wear my hiking boots for this one..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It's 101 degrees out there at 5:30 pm forget that!

i just moved all of the furniture out of the way, brought my jump rope in from the car, and jumped rope for over 40 mins. while watching the movie Limitless..with Bradley Cooper.

He has an amazing face.


----------



## millenniumman75

I got my run in. I think my times are improving again.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

*What an IDIOT!!!!*

I'm doing my usual bench press.. and my goal is to increase my reps at #185 lbs. to at least 10 reps on the first set, 8 reps on the second set, then 4-6 reps on the third set.

I warm up and rep out my usual #135, #155, then put #185 on the bar, rest, then start lifting.

Some jack as** on steroids comes over without even asking, and starts SPOTTING me as if i couldn't lift the sh**t off the bar. I am so sick of Mexican Men just assuming that because he's never seen females lift heavy, that it's impossible... period. Obviously, they don't get around.. so they automatically ASSUME..

I was on my first rep, when this dumb a** walks over and grabs the bar. He had on his iPod, so he's not hearing me yell at him to get away from me. Finally, guys are signaling him to back off while i continued yelling at him while repping out the weight. He figured out, after the 8th rep that i didn't need him. He yanks out his ear bud, and hears me yelling: *"D**khead!! get away from here! Hey!! step away!"* several times while still repping.

He walked away, as if nothing happened.. after the 10th rep, i finished, but i was hella-pissed. He realized he almost f**cked up my routine, and stood there looking at me. With a tight black tee shirt on that said "SECURITY".. well, that says it all.

He took one step toward me, and i snapped again and said: *BACK OFF!!!*.. he finally went back to his bicep curls. (steroided)..

A woman walked up to me that was very sinewy, and said: "That was so Badd As***, you inspired me.. So damn cool!!" We shook hands.. and she walked off. then added "I guess that guy you called a d**k head, thought you couldn't lift the weight".. laughed, and she kept walking..

I was so pissed, i used that energy to finish my 8 reps with the same weight.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Then guess what?

Another steroids hispanic guy walks up in the middle of the reps to pick a weight off of the side of the bench press to look down at me as i was repping out. This dumb as*** just stood there looking at me as i was finishing up my reps.. I yelled *"Cut it out!!"..*

He grabbed the same damn #10 weights that were all over the gym off the bench press rack that i was on.. and moved on..

WTF? Hispanic men are the *WORST* when it comes to working out in the gyms here in the U.S.. They can't get past the fact that a NATURAL woman can lift that much.. and they either have to *stare her to death *- or make an attempt to have sex with her. (Flirting, walking up, putting their hands on you, or openly staring for long periods of time, making no attempt to even hide the fact that they are staring)..

just appreciate it with a glance or two, and keep it moving like every one else. No other culture does that as often "spotting" maneuver without even asking the woman, as much as hispanic men.

I'm sure if i were in another country, i'd get the same crap? But i'm not.. i'm in California!!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

rant over..

I'm taking a shower, and starting over tomorrow.


----------



## scooby

Dude... **** off with your ****ing burpees. You can do them pretty much anywhere, there is plenty of open space in the spin/stretch/class room, and you can even ****ing do them out in the parking lot or anywhere else. Yet you decide to do it in the only ****ing area where its feasible to do deadlifts without getting in the way of others and being in range of weight plates, right where I'm doing mine. I swear, its always the bodyweight training guys that always find a way to take up as much room as possible, getting all up in your space.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This is weird..I thought it was just in Mexico/New Mexico? But I'm seeing people doing tricep dips, and chin ups, by only dipping a few inches. The chin ups aren't done from a "dead-hang" anymore? they barely come down a few inches then pull themselves back up again. It's almost like watching someone do just a 1/2 chin up, or a 1/2 tricep dip. And they can do these exercises all day long in this manner.:serious:


----------



## Noca

I lost every ounce of mass (14 lbs) that I gained in the last 3 years in a mere two months of worms eating me alive from the inside, but I don't let it get to me. It is just temporary and I will just pick myself up and go right back to strength training after all those worms drop dead.

My favourite motivational video from CT Fletcher, to keep going, to never give up, even after you hit rock bottom. Whatever is lost can be rebuilt.


----------



## shygymlover

Noca said:


> I lost every ounce of mass (14 lbs) that I gained in the last 3 years in a mere two months of worms eating me alive from the inside, but I don't let it get to me. It is just temporary and I will just pick myself up and go right back to strength training after all those worms drop dead.
> 
> My favourite motivational video from CT Fletcher, to keep going, to never give up, even after you hit rock bottom. Whatever is lost can be rebuilt.


Ct a legend the man very motivating could watch him all day


----------



## shygymlover

Leg day tomorrow pyramid sets of squats going to be hell cant wait my favourite day f**k you skinny legs


----------



## cmed

I've been using the treadmill since last winter, but this fall weather has me itching to get back into outdoor running. Not sure if my genetically inferior knees with tons of mileage (+ getting older) can handle it though. I can sprint like a fugitive on the treadmill and it doesn't give me any issues, but if I so much as jog down the street, I'll feel it in my knees and my hip the next day.


----------



## scooby

5 more to go until I reach my goal of a 200 deadlift by end of year. It's so going down.


----------



## Findedeux

Curious if you count the weight of the bar?



scooby said:


> 5 more to go until I reach my goal of a 200 deadlift by end of year. It's so going down.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

OK..

here's an important lesson for guys that leave the weights on a weight bar. You just screwed your chances for a date.

A woman walks up to said "weight bar" and starts removing the weights you left on there. 

Then you suddenly realize you want to "help her remove that weight off the bar" - when you should have done it when you finished your sets in the first place? You're going to get insulted. Feel free to go back and tell your friends "she's a b**ch" - because i "felt free" to tell you, that you were a pig.

Bet you won't do THAT again..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

On my way to workout, and was stopped dead in my tracks..

Damn cramps got me.. I can't stand anything touching my abdomen when i'm hurting like this.

Plus the medicine i take relaxes all of your muscles so that you're fighting against muscle relaxers while trying to build muscle..

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I'm trying out some new pre-work out drinks..

I was and still am.. a huge fan of Jim Stoppani's Pre-Jym powder..

I have C4 lined up and some pre work out powder from Satori.. 

I tried the Satori pre-workout powder.. I didn't feel much of a pump at all. When i was finished with my workout, i felt tired. Pretty much as if i did it without any pre-work out beverage at.. I guess that's why it was on sell: buy one, get two free. It did receive a very good rating on Bodybuilding.com 9/10..

And i am REALLY caffeine sensitive.. I felt pumped at first, then within about 5 mins. of my workout, i was on my own..

i guess i need to do the full dose of 2 scoops. I 've never had to do that with Pre-Jym.. I took only 1/2 the dose of that stuff, and i am ready to rumble.


----------



## scooby

Findedeux said:


> Curious if you count the weight of the bar?


Yeah, I do. 195 all up including bar.



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> I'm trying out some new pre-work out drinks..
> 
> I was and still am.. a huge fan of Jim Stoppani's Pre-Jym powder..
> 
> I have C4 lined up and some pre work out powder from Satori..
> 
> I tried the Satori pre-workout powder.. I didn't feel much of a pump at all. When i was finished with my workout, i felt tired. Pretty much as if i did it without any pre-work out beverage at.. I guess that's why it was on sell: buy one, get two free. It did receive a very good rating on Bodybuilding.com 9/10..
> 
> And i am REALLY caffeine sensitive.. I felt pumped at first, then within about 5 mins. of my workout, i was on my own..
> 
> i guess i need to do the full dose of 2 scoops. I 've never had to do that with Pre-Jym.. I took only 1/2 the dose of that stuff, and i am ready to rumble.


I've heard a lot of good stuff about pre-jym, but I've never seen it around where I live. C4 is decent imo, but not as good as top stuff. The flavours they have are top notch though, they taste much better than a lot of other preworkouts. Some of them out there are just vile. The best tasting one I've ever had, that I thought was good for workouts as well, was Bullnox strawberry lemonade flavour. That **** was soooo delicious, but the store I go to to buy it doesn't stock that flavour anymore.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

scooby said:


> Yeah, I do. 195 all up including bar.
> 
> I've heard a lot of good stuff about pre-jym, but I've never seen it around where I live. C4 is decent imo, but not as good as top stuff. The flavours they have are top notch though, they taste much better than a lot of other preworkouts. Some of them out there are just vile. The best tasting one I've ever had, that I thought was good for workouts as well, was Bullnox strawberry lemonade flavour. That **** was soooo delicious, but the store I go to to buy it doesn't stock that flavour anymore.


Wow! never heard of Bullnox - but it's on Bodybuilding.com for $29.79 for the 35 serving size. And they have it in your flavor.

I didn't realize they had so many pre-work out drinks out there.. So my next will be Bullnox once i run out of all of these other ones. Thanks Scooby.

I'm still kind of shocked with the Satori pre-work out. I can have tiny bit of any type of caffeine powder on the tip of my tongue, and i get the jitters for the next 24 hours with no sleep. With Satori, nothing.

Even with the Pre-Jym? I can only use 1/2 a scoop before a workout. Not the full dose.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Buckyx said:


> lol just look at ingredients
> 
> whey, some sugars(fruit, carrot..) and coffee hypes me up just enough


i think most of the pre-work out drinks contain different derivatives of creatine?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Also, they have the Bullnox "chewies".. you take 5 of these 30 mins. before a workout..

I guess if you don't want to deal with the powder and mixing. It sounds like a pretty cool concept.


----------



## OutsideR1

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> OK..
> 
> here's an important lesson for guys that leave the weights on a weight bar. You just screwed your chances for a date.
> 
> A woman walks up to said "weight bar" and starts removing the weights you left on there.
> 
> Then you suddenly realize you want to "help her remove that weight off the bar" - when you should have done it when you finished your sets in the first place? You're going to get insulted. Feel free to go back and tell your friends "she's a b**ch" - because i "felt free" to tell you, that you were a pig.
> 
> Bet you won't do THAT again..


What if you dont want a date?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

OutsideR1 said:


> What if you dont want a date?


that's your own business, kiddo.. if you still leave the weights on the weight bar after you've finished - you're still a pig.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay.. the majority of you "brothers" are walking around the gym or public looking like this.










But the* only* reason you want to step up to a "sister" in the gym or in public is "when she's looking *fly??"*

(whatever the f***ck that means..)

my gawd, you brothers REALLY need to take a good hard look at that narcissistic ego of yours.. you really do..

and you wonder why we date out of our race..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

did the "full dose" of the Satori pre-workout powder. 2 very small scoops.

I was going to do just triceps today, but after taking that stuff full strength, i realized i had better do some really heavy lifting.

I went back to the bench press, since there weren't very many people hoarding the benches.

and wound up doing 3 sets of #185, @ 8, 6 and 4 reps each set.

I have to increase those reps in each set before graduating to regularly benching #195 - #200 lbs. in the next 7 weeks.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Thus, the Satori pre-work out powder is legitimate.

I still have a barely noticeable case of the jitters afterwards? This i don't have with the Pre-Jym.

thus, i'll take the Satori during the week, where i can "run the treadmill" and jump rope after each work out to burn out those jitters.


----------



## scooby

Holy ****. Hardest squat session I've done. I'm basically dead. And I only have done the squat part of my session. Still have deadlift variation sets + 2 other exercises to do. Typed this out while I regain some energy. Time to slather on some deep heat and get back to work.


----------



## millenniumman75

@*Buckyx* 
Zobrazit vsechny odpovedi - it means "I'm built like a &&&&&&& house"
(I am built) (filthy word) (like a house). :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I have to say, some guys work out so hard, they throw up, or pass out, or fall down with utter exhaustion.


One day I was working out at Western University. This poor guy was deadlifting until he damn near lost it.


When he finished, he just fell out on the floor, and rested. The rest of the athletes, kept doing their workout, but kept a wary eye out for him. That's what I like about guys. they look out for each other.


What was really cool? When the guy was finished resting while laying out? He just lifted his hand in the air and waited..


Someone came up immediately and hauled him back on his feet. Baggy shorts, and all..


Now, THAT'S what I call "cool".. 


Men.. *sigh* so sexy...


----------



## KILOBRAVO

this isn't so random a happening during workouts.. but here goes....

the problem is where to put the phone ( with small earphones ) when doing excersises while listening to the motivational music.

thing is.... doing squats etc.... is quite strenuous and wearing anything ... I get to hot too quickly.. and so usually I strip down to only boxers to keep comfort temperature wise.

so where the hell can my phone go... and no I have no pockets. I have tries to tuck the phone into the waistline of the boxers to keep hands free... but the phone slides in and either falls through the leg.. dangling by the earphone cable or gets " lost" somewhere in the boxers to ...well ....get acquainted with my " other equipment". 
So obviously the motion of squats doesn't lend its self well to " waistband phone stability" 

I have to resort to just holding the phone in me hands. lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Where is that Alpha male? There's no WAY I can be working out in Santa Rosa, and not see an alpha in 2 months..


----------



## reaffected

@KILOBRAVO

WELL! What's wrong with dryfit shorts? Also I think the real problem is using a phone for this rather than something like a small mp3 player you can just clip onto whatever. I clip my ipod nano onto the waistband and uh...

as for excess cords which I loathe flip flopping around...I tuck them into my sports bra. XD _always. _That secures it. I have a clip too but it's still ...cord is like 8' I swear. I see you don't have that luxury though. Guys _do have it harder. _>>


----------



## KILOBRAVO

reaffected said:


> @KILOBRAVO
> 
> WELL! What's wrong with dryfit shorts? Also I think the real problem is using a phone for this rather than something like a small mp3 player you can just clip onto whatever. I clip my ipod nano onto the waistband and uh...


hmm. nipple? would it clip onto that? can you get a nipple-clip for a solid state music listening device?

p)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

just can't today.. guess i need some time to clean up my cottage, do some grocery shopping (which i HATE), and hang out until it cools down out there.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This is the second pre-workout drink i've tried.

I compared the tastes between Pre-Jym, and the Satori pre workout.. interesting...

Both of them have that slightly sugary taste as if to basically cover up the bitterness of caffeine.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

Poor guy is just doing his job. He calls me up and tells me that since i've just joined, i can set up an appointment with a personal trainer on reaching my fitness goals.

There is not one personal trainer at that 24 hour fitness that i would want to "help me with my fitness goals"..

those "trainers" are "scary fat" have no idea about diet, either that - or they certainly don't practice what they preach. And don't have one muscle between the 10 of them.

they are depending on their youth, and their ability to yack, all day long after several cups of coffee.


----------



## SofaKing

Sooo...I'm at the gym on the elliptical on a Sunday of a 24x7 place that isn't staffed on Sundays. Signs are posted everywhere about members having to use their keypasses to get in and to NOT let anyone else in under penalty of fines. I look over and a guy has his face pressed against the door in workout clothes. Unfortunately, he notices me while I proceed to ignore him because of the rules.

Eventually, someone else lets him in and he makes a beeline to me to get all up in my workout grill to sarcastically berate me for not letting him in, claiming he got locked out. I don't know this guy. I didn't see him working out when I got there. I realize that I may have ignored a common courtesy, but I'm too scared to not follow rules and risk punishment.

So, a SA win for me...I now feel uncomfortable going back to the gym. I even cut my workout short 10 minutes to go see if he did something to my car since I saw that he walked away for a little bit. 

And, I get another confrontation to ruminate over until I die. Woohoo for SA!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

KyleInSTL said:


> Sooo...I'm at the gym on the elliptical on a Sunday of a 24x7 place that isn't staffed on Sundays. Signs are posted everywhere about members having to use their keypasses to get in and to NOT let anyone else in under penalty of fines. I look over and a guy has his face pressed against the door in workout clothes. Unfortunately, he notices me while I proceed to ignore him because of the rules.
> 
> Eventually, someone else lets him in and he makes a beeline to me to get all up in my workout grill to sarcastically berate me for not letting him in, claiming he got locked out. I don't know this guy. I didn't see him working out when I got there. I realize that I may have ignored a common courtesy, but I'm too scared to not follow rules and risk punishment.
> 
> So, a SA win for me...I now feel uncomfortable going back to the gym. I even cut my workout short 10 minutes to go see if he did something to my car since I saw that he walked away for a little bit.
> 
> And, I get another confrontation to ruminate over until I die. Woohoo for SA!


I did that awhile ago, not working out, it was in like a government building. The guy was knocking on the glass and right on the door, right next to his face, was a big sign saying don't let anyone in. I just stood there frozen looking at him until a security guard came over and let the guy in. I didn't get yelled at though, the guy just laughed and joked about it.


----------



## SofaKing

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I did that awhile ago, not working out, it was in like a government building. The guy was knocking on the glass and right on the door, right next to his face, was a big sign saying don't let anyone in. I just stood there frozen looking at him until a security guard came over and let the guy in. I didn't get yelled at though, the guy just laughed and joked about it.


Right...Mr. Roids had a choice to make. He could have just left me be or he could have walked up and said.

"I'm sorry if I may have caught you by surprise, but I'm a regular member here. My name is XXXX in case this happens again so you won't feel uncomfortable."

But, noooo....Mr. Napolean complex had to get all puffed about it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I think i found that alpha..

average height, well disciplined. V-shaped back, flat, sculpted abdomen, great calves. Total Symmetry. That's him alright.

He said something to me earlier while trying to move some weights out of my way.. Totally cool..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

A group of Mexicans on steroids thought i was looking at *THEM* as i walked up to the Alpha.. they thought i was looking at *THEM* while i was seeking out the Alpha.

and they became really pissy because i didn't speak to them. Excuse me? Why?

I'll put it like this. I will never ever respect, or speak to a culture that belittles me because of the color of my skin.

I will never respect of give my time to a culture that sits in a gym or any public place belittling females as if they were a bunch of dogs waiting to mount a b**ch.

I will never respect a culture that absolutely has no idea of the history of my culture - nor do they care. Then come over here to the U.S., enjoying the benefits of sitting in the front of the bus, dining in the same restaurants, and civil rights that we fought and gave our lives for. And they stand there "spit on us" while they ride on our coat tails?

You call me "negra", "morena" "criollo", "chica" etc. okay.. but i have done more for your culture - more so than you realize. And you don't even know it.. but you think i'm "less than you?" .. your females will never do for your culture - what we've done - and we didn't even know your people.

You mother f**ckers should be thanking us.. You didn't have the freedom so-called equality that you have today because *YOU* never fought for it. I did..

And you wonder why, i would never respect your culture, let alone give them my time.


----------



## scooby

For ****s sake.










I wish people understood this.


----------



## SummerRae

**** I gotta start squats, I miss going swimming  lost 22lbs in less than 2 months though, now gotta tighten. Get dat *** looking noice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerRae

What is your guys' highest squat rep? I'm gonna try and work up to 200 in a row and start at 50, I think it's a month long process or maybe longer working up to it. ****, 50 is already hard. 200!?!? Crazy workout tips!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

SummerDelRey said:


> What is your guys' highest squat rep?


Standard squats? No weights? About 300. I would recommend you start adding weight gradually. Even if its only 3lb dumbbells. Don't forget about the other glute exercises. Squats aren't the only way to have a nice ***.


----------



## SummerRae

When I do squats I usually do about 20 and I'm already tired. lol noob
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

scooby said:


> For ****s sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish people understood this.


Yep.. but it never fails, they stand right there in front of the rack..

What "fried my chick mcnuggets" one day, there was a female who started jumping rope right next to me as i was bench pressing. I kid you not. There was an open area in the gym i was going to at the time, where they could stretch , do situps, jump rope.

No, that b***ch came aaaaaaaaallllllll the way across the gym, to jump rope no more than 6" away from where i was resting and benching. I had to get up and ask her to move, because i was not willing to reset another bench @ #185..

It's the weirdest feeling when you're benching, and all you can see is this rope whipping in the air just inches away from your hands.


----------



## scooby

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Yep.. but it never fails, they stand right there in front of the rack..
> 
> What "fried my chick mcnuggets" one day, there was a female who started jumping rope right next to me as i was bench pressing. I kid you not. There was an open area in the gym i was going to at the time, where they could stretch , do situps, jump rope.
> 
> No, that b***ch came aaaaaaaaallllllll the way across the gym, to jump rope no more than 6" away from where i was resting and benching. I had to get up and ask her to move, because i was not willing to reset another bench @ #185..
> 
> It's the weirdest feeling when you're benching, and all you can see is this rope whipping in the air just inches away from your hands.


I swear some people just have no spatial awareness. Or no consideration. I think I posted here a bit ago about some guy deciding to do pushups and burpees next to the squat cage I was using. Like, are you ****ing kidding me? I have 130 on my back and you want to dick around right next to me with your head aligned to hit my bar when I go into the hole?

People doing bodyweight exercises are always getting up in my space. I apparently have a sign on my back saying "designated bodyweight exercise space here".


----------



## kesker

protein. i have trouble digesting it. any suggestions for a easily digestible protein supplements?


----------



## kesker

Buckyx said:


> do you mean whey or casein or other? and what kind of protein (concentrate, isolate, hydrolysate)


yeah, i've tried a few supplements but they're too hard on my stomach. still searching for the right one. I eat a small amount of protein (chicken, fish etc) but not near enough to increase muscle to any great degree.


----------



## Findedeux

What about eggs, milk, yogurt?

I usually don't need protein supplements with the above in addition to chicken and turkey.

On a 2100 calorie diet my protein is usually 170g.



kesker said:


> yeah, i've tried a few supplements but they're too hard on my stomach. still searching for the right one. I eat a small amount of protein (chicken, fish etc) but not near enough to increase muscle to any great degree.


----------



## kesker

Findedeux said:


> What about eggs, milk, yogurt?
> 
> I usually don't need protein supplements with the above in addition to chicken and turkey.
> 
> On a 2100 calorie diet my protein is usually 170g.


thanks, that 170g number gives me something solid to go on. I do eat eggs and yogurt but have to keep them to a minimum as a steady diet will do in my sensitive stomach, so I will nibble at them a couple times a week but rarely more. I mainly eat "safety" foods like pasta/soups/hot cereals/veggies/fruits. Digesting protein has always been an issue for me.


----------



## Findedeux

Soymilk?



kesker said:


> thanks, that 170g number gives me something solid to go on. I do eat eggs and yogurt but have to keep them to a minimum as a steady diet will do in my sensitive stomach, so I will nibble at them a couple times a week but rarely more. I mainly eat "safety" foods like pasta/soups/hot cereals/veggies/fruits. Digesting protein has always been an issue for me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

scooby said:


> I swear some people just have no spatial awareness. Or no consideration. I think I posted here a bit ago about some guy deciding to do pushups and burpees next to the squat cage I was using. Like, are you ****ing kidding me? I have 130 on my back and you want to dick around right next to me with your head aligned to hit my bar when I go into the hole?
> 
> People doing bodyweight exercises are always getting up in my space. I apparently have a sign on my back saying "designated bodyweight exercise space here".


I remember that post, because when i read it, i LMAO. I understood totally what you're talking about.

I do know a situation where even whole groups of people have no idea about spatial awareness.

I was doing flat bench dumb bells. Some dumb a** took a bench right next to me. Didn't bother to move it over, so that we wouldn't be touching - yes he was that close.. so i moved my bench instead. A group of guys were watching the whole thing, and thought i moved my bench because i was "too good" to be next to the jerk who was no more than a foot away.

When you're doing flat bench, heavy weight, you have to drop those dumbbells.. If his foot in the vicinity - which it was, he'll scream like a raped ape if he gets hit.

The whole group of guys who were watching this didn't understand it. And began making snide remarks - pointing and laughing out loud to make me feel bad about what i had done.

I ignored them.

a huge steroided guy walked next to my flat bench. and turned his bench so that we wouldn't drop our dumbbells on each other when we finished our sets.. THAT'S when the guys understood why i moved my bench.

It had nothing to do with some random person in the gym.. It had a lot to do with safety. The only way a whole group of guys understood why i moved - is because a huge MALE had to do the same thing i did for safety's sake.

Interesting.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay,

you and your friend may laugh. Why? I'm still trying to figure that out.

You can't work out by yourself, and you have to have her with you.

You can't even dress/think for yourself, so you both have "matching workout outfits"

You don't have a muscle on you, but you and your friend laugh at me because i do..

You can't lift no more than #10 lbs between you, but you think i'm masculine because i can literally lift your body weight - and then some in a bench press, chin up, or tricep dip..

You and your friend have a physique like Kathy Bates - and you laugh at me because i am top heavy with a waist line and tight a***

You think i am your age - but i am 3x older than you and what's even funnier? * You don't even know this.*.

You have to wear a s**t load of make up, and not sweat to keep the guys looking.. I don't have to - Actually, I look better when i sweat..

You won't last very long in the gym, if your friend stops showing up, because you're not independent enough.. but i am...

You're pathetic..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

this is interesting. A physician. a gawd damn physician got pissed because i didn't give him the attention he thought he deserved. The only way i found out was because management had to call the police on him.

I went to the bathroom but left my water bottle on the bench press. There was an open bench press further down the aisle, but it didn't have a bar on it. Great.. All he had to do was get a bar and put it on the bench, and start his own damn work out.

He walks over takes the water bottle off the bench, waits until i show up, and tried having a conversation. I wasn't having it. I had #135 on the bench already. He struggled to lift it. I lift the #135 with no problem at all. He stands there shocked, then stands in front of me, still shocked - and tries to start a conversation AGAIN. I did my usual "walk away" . I found an empty bar, put it on the empty bench press walk back to get my bottle - but two mexicans took THAT bench. they waited for the white guy to take it. but he stood there staring at me.

I stand back wait for the idiot to work in. he tries to talk some more.I ignore him. He gets riled up and interrupts two other guys incline bench. He does a set there, jumps off, and starts yelling at me. I don't hear a word he's saying because i have my ear buds in.

He's getting more pissed.. and goes running over to his wife, who gets up and runs into the ladies bathroom with him on her heels, screaming. I'm not kidding. We're all watching this. He comes back and tries to talk again.. i step back and ignore him again.. And he absolutely LOSES IT!!

I put more weight on the bench, and i'm at #195 which is scary without a spot.... He walks up sees the weight, deflects and runs to the front desk to complain. As he is passing me, I heard snatches of him saying "This is bull sh**t.. you should at least answer when someone's talking to you!!" "You deserve every thing that happens to you.." Not really..

He runs to the front desk, apparently. I"m checking to make sure he didn't run into the locker room or his car to get a gun. There he is at the front desk screaming at the manager, about me "ignoring him" and *"does she KNOW WHO I AM, I'M A DOCTOR!! A DOCTOR!!!" * Well, there lies the problem.. I know the manager, who really doesn't give a rats as**, so after the guy couldn't "calm down" as the manager repeatedly kept saying.. they had to call the police.

When i saw them making that phone call, i went back to my workout.. I don't know if the guy ran when they made the phone call, but when i finally had to go back to the front desk to return my collars for the bench, there was no one up there but the manager, and he returned my ID for my collars like it was business as usual...

The manager didn't say a word about the physician, and neither did i.. apparently, they must be used to nutcases here in good old CA.. i certainy am..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

How could you??

You ALMOST had me going there, man!!

I thought you were natural. I thought you were NATURAL!!!

you B-A-S-T-A-R-D!!

I would glance at you, and totally appreciate your symmetry. Each muscle was full, balanced and LARGE. 

I stood in back of you yesterday, as you walked in with your cool tatoos, backward hat, and "hardly covering anything" tank top..

You were GORGEOUS, dude!!

and i glanced a bit longer. I saw the "tell tell" signs of steroids. Your back was covered in acne.. You were overly agressive, and if i had access, i would discover your well hidden "grape nuts"..but most of all, the smell that comes through your pores when you sweat, my dear...

oh well.. glad i saw it ahead of time.. good to know.


----------



## scooby

I've been biting a hole in my top lip from lifting.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay...

the teenagers at the front desk, have a beef with me because i don't talk to them. So... you think that because i come in, scan my finger, go in and work out, that i am rude.

I had no idea that gyms were only made for socializing, and certainly not working out.

How dare i not talk to you and your friends. Out of all of the clients that come through those doors daily, why is it so important I am the one whom you feel should be obligated to talk to you?

So now, you've stooped to acting out because you don't get the attention you believe you deserve..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

In 24 hour Fitness Santa Rosa, CA. They steal a lot. So if you want collars for your barbells, you have to turn in your ID, they give you the collars.

I speak very quietly, when i'm asking for the collars. I don't have time for small talk, i just ask for them, give them my ID, and keep it moving.

There's a white chick, who works there that's huge. 6 foot, pudgy all over. I sometimes catch her watching me during my lifts. She's twice my size - but can't lift worth a s***t.

She was running the front desk when i asked for collars. I gave her my ID, and she decided to be an as**. She walked over to one of the guys and told him to give me only one collar. Only one. 

He being hispanic, who also felt i didn't give him the attention he believed deserved, gladly walked over with this one collar and said: "This is all we have"..

There wasn't any management there, so i just had to eat it. I took the collar, worked out with it. No problem.

There was a black personal trainer - who looked more like "The Help" who also tried talking to me before, but i ignored her. She saw all of this going on, and grinned.. 

Okay.. I came back to the front desk after i was done, and they had all left. 

I asked the oncoming crew member if there were extra collars in the drawer? He pulled out 3 or 4 sets. he agreed that it was "teenagers playing games"..

Whelp! time for me to put a review on the internet.. The main objective is to get some names. I already have one, and i have 3 weeks before i obtain the rest.

Why go to corporate when all you have to do is tell the whole world?


----------



## Findedeux

I would like to shoot whoever came up with hitting big tires with a hammer.

Whenever people do this in our gym it is by far the loudest thing inside and becomes the focus of my attention.

I imagine it is only slightly less loud than when castle walls are being sieged.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay.. i'm warming up to these organic fruit snacks..

But let's make it clear that i do not like them.. okay???


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

2 down, one more to go.

I'm not going to report those 3 to corporate.. not at all. They know that "corporate" can give rat's *** about these teeny boppers at the front desk.

I usually don't post a review unless you have done something out of pure malice.

I work in customer service, and if i "don't get what i expect" so what? it is what it is.. But when someone is just being "ornery" on company time. Then you damn well better expect me to plaster your name all over the damn internet. If you're jealous, okay, just deal with it. If you can't deal with the fact that i don't talk to you, that's okay.. but to go out of your to "put me in my place?" 

You're dumber than you look.

As i was walking out, there was the 6 ft. Mrs. Potato head folding towels. 

Now how stupid can you be? All of you on your crew have a 3 day weekend.. so you decide to pull that stunt, thinking that after 3 days, i'll forget that you went out of your way to be jerk?

As i walked up to the desk, she turned herself, so i wouldn't see her name tag. She did this several times. I moved very slowly, and paced myself around her until i was able to see her front. She used a towel to cover her name tag.. Maggie.. yes..okay, Maggie.. 

After i saw her name, i walked away.. Two down, one more to go. Sherrell, and Maggie...

okay..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This guy kept staring and staring..

He would stand behind me and stare while i was seated on the lower back row, staring at my back.. okay..

i figured him out quickly and put back on my sweat shirt to cover myself.

He went to another piece of equipment and would just stare at my face. Which was becoming irritating.

He decided to get up the nerve to approach. Once he was within one foot of me, i looked up and said: *Dude! would you just F***KING STOP!??*

He was so embarrassed, he made a bee line and finished his work out on the other side of the gym..

2 other older guys tried approaching me earlier. One woman was watching this scenario. i embarrassed those two by simply walking away* (TWICE)* when they approached me to talk. TWICE.. both of them made 2 damn attempts each.

When i walked past that woman to get to the water fountain. She looked at me and i looked at her and winked. She laughed and gave me a thumbs up!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i have no idea WHY i went to the gym tonight.

I hate working biceps with a passion. And when it's the last body part of the 4 day rotation, i'm more interested in just "getting it over with".. than trying to increase intensity, etc.

Usually biceps is the one body part where i'm just "going through the motions" .. not too often, but more so than any other part..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

i thought i would go the "bodybuilding.com" route? but they took 5-8 business for the collars to show up, and charge $34.

I went to amazon.com? same collars - $12.87.. and they arrived in 2 days!!! HA!!!

I couldn't go to the gym today because of cramps? but that's okay. Tomorrow or Monday, i get to try these puppies out!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The collars are perfect!

And of course, as i was benching, i was approached by an older guy. Now... there are 4 count them 4 damn empty benches in this gym on a Sunday morning.. 4, yes, 4, i say..

I was getting ready to warm up with #135, when i looked around and this older gentleman, after talking to his buddies - comes over, puts his towel down on my bench, and pretends he's going to lift the weight. didn't bother to ask or anything . when i turned around, there he was standing there next to the bench looking at me, grinning. I just looked at him, and he started stuttering... i looked at the other 3 EMPTY BENCHES then back at him, and cock my head as if to say: "Oh, no you did not just try this?"

He got the signal, grabbed his towel and stormed off to an EMPTY bench, did one set, then stormed out of the gym..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Then his buddy was staring the whole time, as i benched my #135 as usual...

He comes over and sits on some equipment about 3 feet away, and stares as i add #20 lbs more onto the bench..

He stares, i give him eye contact - then the finger.. He looks away..

Right when i get ready to bench my #155, here he comes.. he gets up off his equipment, walks straight over to me, and gets ready to spot me. I've seen this so many times, I realize what i need to do.. i immediately get up and walk away from the bench while pointedly staring at the idiot for everyone in the gym to see. He stands there behind my bench, like a lost turd.. looks around for me.. see me, then stands there talking to me. I'm just looking at him... like everyone else.. He gets the message, goes back to his equipment.

I rep out the #155 10x quickly, and rest. He realizes that he looks like a fool, gets up and leaves the gym.

One would think that* AFTER I GAVE YOU THE FINGER* -you would have gotten the hint????


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

damn..

another *"gym divorce"*.. it breaks my heart when i see them. Went through a few myself when i was young in the field of bodybuilding.

One day they're together. Merrily chatting away while doing sets.. then next thing you know, they aren't speaking to each other, coming in on different days than the other - and of course, telling everyone in the gym, how much of an a***hole the other one is. Or divulging the other person's deepest secrets.. especially if they were on steroids..

These two young ladies used to come in and "troll" the gym together. One was short and fit, the other one wasn't, but she followed the fit one around like a puppy. I guess the fit one got tired, or the usual - a guy was involved.

Now they're not talking to one another.

damn..


----------



## Kevin001

I'm finally starting to see my veins again........been a long time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Don't know if i should keep using the Satori pre-workout drink..

sometimes, i use the right amount, and other times, i either don't use enough or over do it. Or maybe i just don't have enough fuel in my tank to keep up with the caffeine content?

Last night, i couldn't do anymore. I don't think i had enough carbs to make it through the workout. Even though i was pumped as hell, my bench press, dumb bell press, and even shoulder press were light. I could barely get #155 off the bench press rack. Let alone bench it. 

After i finished superset squats and calf raises, light biceps and bench, AND the treadmill, i had to stop.. but my heart was still racing.

I sat in the car not knowing what to do, or drink. my blood sugar was low, but i still had a caffeine high. Put that together, and all i can say is, i wanted to scream at the top of my lungs, but didn't have the energy.. no appetite.

Finally, i wound up drinking a whole bottle of water, and after an hour, my appetite returned. I wanted something salty..

just weird. I never had this problem with PREJYM..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

So glad i bought those clips.

No more having to interact with the MickeyMouse club at the front desk..

no more.


----------



## millenniumman75

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> damn..
> 
> another *"gym divorce"*.. it breaks my heart when i see them. Went through a few myself when i was young in the field of bodybuilding.
> 
> One day they're together. Merrily chatting away while doing sets.. then next thing you know, they aren't speaking to each other, coming in on different days than the other - and of course, telling everyone in the gym, how much of an a***hole the other one is. Or divulging the other person's deepest secrets.. especially if they were on steroids..
> 
> These two young ladies used to come in and "troll" the gym together. One was short and fit, the other one wasn't, but she followed the fit one around like a puppy. I guess the fit one got tired, or the usual - a guy was involved.
> 
> Now they're not talking to one another.
> 
> damn..


I was like, oh wow, I didn't know that......and then

POW!

Two women getting the gym divorce about steroids.....YOW!

Vanity is not a virtue.....just ask Narcissus.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

tomorrow i'm off from working out..

instead, i get to do laundry..

loads of fun..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Damn,

back to it again..

The outfits these ladies wear look pretty damn near close to just lingerie.

see thru lace tights, see thru lace tops, camisoles, tight tops with slashes down the front and the back, capri's, see through tights with a "padded crotch" and "butt pad" covering just the crack.

Most of these ladies don't even have muscle tone. 

I don't know if i'm in a gym, or a damn strip club.


----------



## Findedeux

I dedicate this post to all the gym douchebags out there:

I was finishing up an exercise and moved onto the seated cable row.

There was no one on the machine and there was no towel or water bottle on or near the machine either.

As I'm doing my first set this big German guy in his mid-50s walks right up to the machine and hovers over me. I ignore him and keep doing my set. I hear him say "what is wrong with this picture?".

I have no idea what he talking about and when I look up at him he brusquely asks "Do you own this machine?" I calmly reply "no" and he then asks if he can work in with me. I let him, despite him being a jerk.

On my second set, another guy walks up to me and is hovering. He puts his water bottle down right next to the machine. I ask him if he was on this machine before and he says yes. I am literally just done with the machine and he's tries to get me to get off before I have even taken a few breaths. 

Before I left I told him that it's not very realistic to use two machines at the same time when the gym is packed and no one can tell he was still using it.

Are people really this stupid?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

yes, they are.

I didn't think guys did that to each other.

I'll tell you how "stupid" my ex-bodybuilding/steroided boyfriend was. He is a creature of habit. So, he likes to use let's say locker #57 whenever he comes into the gym. Mind you, no one else KNOWS this, but he thinks because he's #280 and ripped, that it's HIS locker.

Well, some guy put his clothes in, and a lock on HIS locker, and yes, my ex sees this and immediately bullies the guy to "Get that f**king lock off" HIS locker.

And what's worse, he's British.. Thus, the older guy didn't want to get into it with my ex, so he removed his lock, but had a few choice words to say while finding another locker.

It happens man.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Today, i'm working back..

All three of the back pull down equipment is occupied save one. It's open. I walk over to it, and this fat mexican chick starts talking to her friend really loud. I don't hear them because i have my earbuds in.

I start working out on the equipment, and this white chick walks up and touches my arm after i'm finished with the first set and explains that they were using the pull down. Well, if you're across the gym, yacking, and there's no way i know you're on there. How the f**k am i supposed to know this?

I look around for an empty pull down machine, and the one next to me is finally open, so i go to that one. Here's one guy that really should be minding his own damn business, who decides he's going to walk me over to the open machine, as if i needed his guidance.

Seriously. Now, how many people got involved in this situation? And the rest are looking on like cows in a pasture.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This older guy was staring a bit too much while i was sitting on some equipment. It could have cost him a broken foot.

I'm sitting on some equipment looking straight ahead. This fool is taking the weight off of a bench press right in front of me. He's staring at my face, because i'm totally covered from the neck down in an oversized sweatshirt.

What does this idiot do, he's taking a #25lb weight off the bench, is staring so hard, that he doesn't realize it, and drops the weight less than an inch from his left foot. 

Another guy was standing by saw this, and shook his head. The older guy looks around at everyone and gives them the thumbs up that he's okay. 

Well, if you would have been paying attention, you wouldn't have had that near miss, now would you?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

let's see if i can cause another near miss today..

I have to laugh at the hispanic chicks. When i'm walking through the gym, they are staring so hard, that they either misstep, trip over equipment, stumble, run into each other, and on a few occasions, they've walked smack dab into walls.

I'm really nothing to look at.. I think it's because they haven't seen very many black women in the gyms.


To be honest, it's truly a rare sight. Especially in CA.. which is mind blowing...


----------



## Findedeux

It's weird how after having lost 25 pounds during my cut, I keep on getting weaker in my lower body but stay the same in my upper body. 

It's not fun feeling weak at the gym. I suppose it will be worth it once I have a very lean base with which to clean bulk.

I took a look at my pictures pre-cut and I look fat as hell. At the time I thought I looked great.

Perspective is a funny thing.


----------



## scooby

Someone activated my trap card.










Complimented my traps.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

scooby said:


> Someone activated my trap card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complimented my traps.


right on, man!!!! :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

*NEWS FLASH!!*

Guy's hormones seem to drop a notch in the winter!

In the spring and summer, i can smell when men are aroused. There is a scent to testosterone that i pick up really quickly.

In the winter, I don't smell it as much, it's there? but no where near as strong as in the spring and summer.

I don't get stared at, or hit on as much. In the last week, i have been hit on maybe a couple of times, but no where near as badly when i do in the spring and summer months.

Hibernation time for the cajones!!


----------



## DerrickOdea

I lost 5pounds from last month and started weight training for gaining muscles. My weight loss diet works great with my diet supplements Regenon.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

*pizzzzzza!!!*


----------



## Pernny

Glad you made this thread, thinkstoomuch. I'll probably be using it often!

I know this sounds arrogant but I get too much attention from people at the gym. I exercise with an intensity that makes everyone else look lazy (because, frankly, they are). What can I say? The gym is my release and it shows! I catch people staring at me in the mirror often and saying "wow" when they watch my routines. I hear them making conversations about my progress (which only makes me think, shouldn't you guys be working out and focusing on yourselves right now?!). One guy even told me I'm his role model. Now whenever I go to the gym people won't stop trying to talk to me and interrupt my workout. Not cool.

I hate this much attention, even if it's positive. I find it creepy because there are some guys there that are literally obsessed with me. I'm a guy, so I'm not used to other men following me around and begging for my attention. Some will come in the area next to me and imitate my routine, albeit poorly. After they fail, they'll look at me with a blank face to see if I'm impressed or something. One guy will strike up a conversation with anyone standing near me about how "quiet" I am, and then for the next hour I'll see him doing random things in my line of vision to try to get my attention. Another guy actually waved in my face as I was doing dips because I didn't pay him any attention (Yeah, that's what happens when you're focusing on working out, [email protected]!). Other guys will see I'm about to get a machine and try to "work in," even though it's obvious they don't even know how to do the exercise correctly. It pisses me off to no end. I'm trying to get my workout done and these idiots act like a paparazzi and get in the way of someone actually trying to use the gym to exercise, NOT talk!


----------



## Pernny

Another day of lazy people staring and trying to start conversations. I get so sick of seeing guys do 3 reps of curls and then taking a stroll around the gym to strike up conversations with people trying to work out. 

At first I thought it was mean to ignore the talkers, but then I realized most are leeches. They see the people training hard and want to suck off their energy instead of making their own. Why would I want a "gym buddy" who is constantly going to come over to ruin my workout whenever he's too lazy to finish his own?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Hey,

Glad you're posting. I didn't think it was that bad for a guy? But if you really work hard on your routines.. I can definitely see it happening.

Keep posting!

I get to see it now from a guy's perspective which is actually REALLY COOL!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Today,

I'm out for the count.. one of my co-workers nasty as** daughters came in with a cold, and she sat in the break room spreading her germs all over th place.

But at least i finally get some much needed rest, plus, my SO is giving me a lot of attention. 

hell, he's always giving me a lot of attention.:lol

I'll just sit there, drink my tea, and enjoy him.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

There's something i did notice when i found out i had this cold.

I started taking tylenol to help with the inflammatory process at the back of my throat. (that sand paper itchiness)..

It didn't work that well.

I took large doses of garlic and vitamin C - and the itchy throat went away almost immediately.

I have only occasional coughing, and a runny nose. But something tells me that it could have been a lot worse if i hadn't taken those high doses. 

My SO says i smell like garlic, but that's okay, when i'm over this cold, it won't be so bad.. But i really high dosed it. and it works..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

last night i was able to walk and run on the treadmill for one hour and 5 mins.

Which means, i have no excuse.. i can go back to the gym today. I still have a slightly runny nose, but that's about it.. i think it's time to get back to my workouts. 6 days off from working out scares me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

now i get to go workout in the New Mexico/Mexico gyms again... 

Home of the serious talkers.


----------



## millenniumman75

Two six mile run nights in a row and I am not so sore today.


----------



## Potato Girl

welp i finally found out why my lower backs been a bit messed up. it wasnt buttwink, or tight hamstrings, or rounding back on deadlifts it was because i burnt out my glutes before squatting so my lower back was taking up the work, im an idiot :/


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

How long does it take for 2 guys to fix a pec dec machine?

really??


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I'm back in New Mexico/Mexico...

They are the same everywhere you go. Just STARE..

I've worked out with other cultures. And the ones from India, Brazil, Mexico and south america.. just need to stop.

This guy was ridiculous. He would leave his equipment and walk aaaaallll the way across the gym to just stare.

I gave him the finger a few times. That didn't even deter him. Every time he would come over, i would immediately put my sweat top back on. He STILL didn't get the hint.

So finally, i sit on a bench right beside him. Put my water bottle down. Walk right up to him, and said:

*"I'm getting sick of this f**cking staring. Just keep it up. I will kick your a** right here in this gym in front of everybody."*

That guy immediately did an about-face, and would not look at me again. Every time i was in his vicinity, he would turn his back to me.

I'm sure his "homies" would have "jumped in" because they "stick together" - but if they did, before i'd hit that floor, i'll 2 pairs of *SOMEBODY'S* testicles in my hands, by gawd.


----------



## ingvarnaut

Listen to this. Protein builds muscle, but nothing burns fat faster than alcohol. So train hard. And after a year. Go on a drinking spree. No effort, just trust me, only ripped is what you will see. Having fun and changing .. .your body? What?? HEY!


----------



## reaffected

*plz car don't hit me*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

this may sound weird, but there was an african american guy who was losing weight, and building muscle. He was making good natural gains.

thanksgiving came up, and we didn't see him for about a few months after that.

Well, he came back to our little gym, and we were shocked. He had re-gained all of the weight he had lost and then some. At least a good #50 lbs.

I asked him what happened, (at that time i used to speak in the gym) - and he said: "We had thanksgiving dinner. I ate my first plate of food, and after that i just couldn't stop eating. *And i still can't stop.*"

Most of the men in our small gym at the time, seemed to understand what he was talking about, for some strange reason. It was almost like a code of silence passed between all of us. I realized what it was. Most of us at one time were compulsive eaters. the bottom line was.. there's nothing we could do to help him. He had to help himself.

But see a man transform from fit to fat in such a short amount of time was pretty daunting.


----------



## Pernny

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> *"I'm getting sick of this f**cking staring. Just keep it up. I will kick your a** right here in this gym in front of everybody."*
> 
> That guy immediately did an about-face, and would not look at me again. Every time i was in his vicinity, he would turn his back to me.


It's so sad that you have to do all this just to be left alone in the gym. There's something about the gym that brings in the weirdest, creepiest, and most shameless people imaginable. Anywhere else, people wouldn't try the s*** they do EVERYDAY at the gym.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Pernny said:


> It's so sad that you have to do all this just to be left alone in the gym. There's something about the gym that brings in the weirdest, creepiest, and most shameless people imaginable. Anywhere else, people wouldn't try the s*** they do EVERYDAY at the gym.


I know right?

What's even worse, there was this hispanic chick waltzing around the gym with basically nothing on.

She wore no bra, a tight tank top, with hot pink shorts crawling up her as**, replete with "camel toe" in the front.

He only GLANCED at her.. But he kept "having a go" at me.

I guess certain guys like a challenge.. In many cultures, when a guy stares - it's supposed to be a compliment.

But we're in America.. And there are certain locations, that if you stare at someone a little too long, you'll get knocked out.

Some people don't seem to realize that staring is not a "show of entitlement".. It's rude.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

reaffected said:


> *plz car don't hit me*


*only if you approach, b**ch*..


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> *pizzzzzza!!!*


Were you at planet fitness? lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Were you at planet fitness? lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Were you at planet fitness? lol


You're too funny! :lol

Hey, do they have Planet Fitnesses in Canada?


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> You're too funny! :lol
> 
> Hey, do they have Planet Fitnesses in Canada?


Nope but they have $10 a month gyms here. I just don't know if they serve pizza.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

maybe you should have minded your own business. I was working out near you in the gym, wearing my oversized sweat shirt.. Because you were walking around half naked with your boyfriend, you thought, you were the sh**t.

I was fine with that. But for some odd reason, you decided to compete. So? you took your hair down and started swinging it around. No problem..

I kept working out.. minding my own business. You AND your boyfriend began watching me from far away, when i took my sweat top off. You couldn't just leave me alone? You and he just HAD to come over.. AAAAAALLLLLLLL the way across the gym. to work out right next to me on the same kind of equipment. Vertical shoulder press.

He kept looking.. and so did you.. I was warming up.. when you 2 decided, that you would compete. Well, i beat you on a vertical press by at least #80 lbs.

He decided that he was going to compete - and i out lifted him without breaking a sweat by #50lbs.

I was fine with it.. but your boyfriend decided to be a b***ch and started rattling my equipment while i was focussing on my next set. I got up, walked away, came back..

I decided to make him look even worse, and out lifted him again by #70lbs. Both of you were giving me more attention, than you did your weights. THAT'S where you failed.

I got up, afterwards, and left you two alone... apparently, it's bad enough that i can out lift you - but your boyfriend as well?

Choose your battles..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

These people here in Mexico/New Mexico are sooooo stupid..

what's even worse, they are stupid in a group. a group of 3.. count them 3 people.

I walk into the same franchise, different gym. The biggest, fattest fool of the front desk, couldn't believe that it was my driver's license, because it was a CA license. I keep my NM license safe. In a gym, ID is just ID. In my CA license, my hair was auburn. So what? lots of people dye their hair.

As long as it's the same name and date of birth. That's all that matters. This idiot kept glancing at me then the date of birth, then the hair.. Then he finally gives me back my ID.

Today.. I walk in.. and three of them are there. The problem. I don't smile, and i don't look at them.

Fatso, automatically assumed from yesterday, that i was a fraud.

So, he gives my ID to the second fat manager who is female. I turn away and give them distance, taking in the show, and getting out of people's way.

Fatso, stands there with this HUGE grin on his face and says: "*Oh you're good!!"* as if he had "caught" me using someone else's license.

The two idiots follow the fat manager around, crowding her out to see if i truly had an account at Defined Fitness.

I told her, again: "I am already in your system - and i signed up for a month." Mexicans... just.. Mexicans...

She went back to the computer she first started out on. El Fatso, standing there, realizing they had put in the wrong data.

Once they verified i was a member, El Fatso, stopped grinning. She gave me back my License, I just rolled my eyes and walked away.

You see folks? This is what happens when you watch too many Identity Theft movies.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

I'm working out and took off my sweat top, wrap it around my waist. As i start working on a back pull down machine. An older gentleman comes and sits down on a bench directly across from me. That gym is lined with 4 damn benches for people to sit and rest? He comes aaaaaaaallllll the way down to where i'm working out to "enjoy the show"..

I see him.. He's looking dead at me. I get annoyed. Give him the finger.. The older white men in Mexico/New Mexico. seem to be totally immune to the middle finger.

So, i use the 2nd tactic, i take my sweat shirt, put it back on, give him the finger, and he sits there. Looking dead at me.

So i finally ignore him.. As long as i am covered i am comfortable. He leaves.

After i finished my leg workout, which is about an hour later. I sit down on one of the empty benches. This same jack as* comes aaaaaaaaallll the way over to where i am and sits down next to me. I get irritated, even though i am covered up..

So i stand up, look at him, and say: "Oh, it's *you, the PERV"*.. and walk off.

Apparently, he was up to something, because after i left? he left.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Then we have the "I am rich, date me".. type.

I'm working out my legs on the leg press.. No sweat top on.. This well off older caucasian comes aaaaaaaaallllll the way over to where i'm doing leg press, whips out his cell phone, and looks me up and down while i'm adding weights to the leg press.

He's tall, thin, salt/pepper layer-cut hair, ski coat from North Face, etc. When i finish my leg press, he's still leaning on some equipment, while talking on the cell-phone, and staring. I immediately put back on my sweat top and stare back. he's talking, but he turns away. I sit down on the bench and rest, and that's when i have to get away from the perv.

After i had finished "dissing" the *PERV* Mr. Rich guy apparently lost sight of me, comes looking for me, sees me, and flashes his well-capped teeth. So what? you see a dentist every 6 months.. good for you..

I'm not impressed or amused, and walk right past him.. apparently, he's a physician. Probably both of them are. There's a lot of them in that area.

Which is probably one of the biggest turn offs, i've ever experienced in my entire life. I can't stand them..

I like men that have a certain "earthiness" about them. I can sense it.. These two don't have it.. Too privileged.. And obviously feel that staring at woman they are attracted to is a show of "entitlement"..

No bi**ches.. it's not *"entitlement"* it's just rude.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This is exactly who "The Perv" looked like.

a spitting image of him.. ugh..

imagine someone like that taking a ring side seat and staring you down??

i can't take enough showers to get rid of the "dirty feeling" he gave me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, i had to take a nap to sleep off the Cramp Bark..

i am actually heading out to the gym in this afternoon.. take tomorrow off...

Day after tomorrow? i'll be working out in NYC..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

you know, i used to be ashamed of being stronger/fitter than most natural women.

I used to be ashamed of my large natural boobs, wide shoulders, narrow hips, small waist, and tight butt..

I actually used to be ashamed to be work out over time, because i no longer fit the mold of the "average" woman.

The more chin ups i do, the wider my back becomes, which gives my waist a narrower appearance.

I like lifting heavier weights than most people in the gym. I like being able to lift my own weight and then some, but most of all, i like the fact that the ladies/males who glare, aren't pissed because of what i do, or my physique. they know i've taken natural working out to a level they will never, ever reach..

just grateful, there are natural, hard working, extremely fit men in that gym.. They have no idea that they inspire me ..

They really do..

Sad to say, the ladies are too busy killing themselves trying to be a size one..

What's the point? It just makes you "decorative, vapid and useless".. which is what most males like..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm not* "built like a man"* as some females/males like to put it.

I'm just* "built better than a man*".. why? because i have a "couple of things" going for me, they'll never have...

*Full, natural D cups!*


----------



## scooby

Training on a saturday night like my typical Saturday night, because I have nothing else happening with no social life. Only person in here.


----------



## Findedeux

So it's not just wishful thinking; I can actually see my abs not just in my home mirror but also my gym's mirror.

After I did HIIT today I wasn't sure if I would make it to the car. Felt light-headed and had to just sit in the car for like 10 minutes before I could drive.

Odd, because I'm getting plenty of carbs...


----------



## Pernny

Findedeux said:


> After I did HIIT today I wasn't sure if I would make it to the car. Felt light-headed and had to just sit in the car for like 10 minutes before I could drive.
> 
> Odd, because I'm getting plenty of carbs...


If you're pushing yourself hard enough you're going to feel light-headed no matter how much you eat. Just sounds like you had an excellent workout. Keep up the good work!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

not so random thought again, but i suppose its good that my d*** is the first thing that hits off the floor when i'm doing pushups i  haha . its useful actually as then i know im going low enough


----------



## scooby

I'm so happy. I just found out my gym is getting 2 more power racks, and deadlift platforms, AND THEY ARE GOING TO BE THERE TOMORROW. Christmas has come early for me. I'm fully expecting them all to be used up by people curling though.


----------



## Pernny

scooby said:


> I'm fully expecting them all to be used up by people curling though.


What is with people doing this?! And everytime I see someone curling on the squat rack it's only like 20 pounds and they breathe like they're moving mountains. And of course they need to drop the bar to show everyone how hard those 5 reps were. :x


----------



## scooby

Pernny said:


> What is with people doing this?! And everytime I see someone curling on the squat rack it's only like 20 pounds and they breathe like they're moving mountains. And of course they need to drop the bar to show everyone how hard those 5 reps were. :x


I see it in the same way as people who park in the disabled parking when they aren't disabled, though not as bad as that. They throw out their common decency or consideration for others for their own convenience. I refuse to do anything but squats and overhead barbell press in the cages. I see people deadlift in them all the time, but I won't even do that even if the gym is near or totally empty.


----------



## cosmicslop

i'm procrastinating on school projects so much that i'd rather do lat pulldowns, and i hate doing that.


----------



## cmed

Getting new running shoes is so exciting. Giving Saucony a try.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> Getting new running shoes is so exciting. Giving Saucony a try.


 How expensive are they? I just get normal cushioned New Balances and trickle down :lol. I have been running in my gray shoes (the version of your blue and white ones) for most of the year, but I will be buying new shoes shortly.


----------



## cmed

millenniumman75 said:


> How expensive are they? I just get normal cushioned New Balances and trickle down :lol. I have been running in my gray shoes (the version of your blue and white ones) for most of the year, but I will be buying new shoes shortly.


It depends. They're normally around $100 but the pair I got were on sale for $60.

I tried New Balance once and they fell apart within a month and haven't tried them since. Maybe I got a bad pair.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> It depends. They're normally around $100 but the pair I got were on sale for $60.
> 
> I tried New Balance once and they fell apart within a month and haven't tried them since. Maybe I got a bad pair.


 My current pair of New Balances were, I think, $65 - I bought them last December and have been wearing them all year as regular shoes. They still look good. The only thing that happens is I keep wearing a hole in the top of the left foot :lol. I keep using it that way until I can't anymore. :lol
By then, the tread wears down.

You must have gotten a bad pair - they've never done that to me. :stu


----------



## VengefulAvocado

I'm reeeaaally skinny and I think it might be the central cause of my social anxiety, which is a major problem in my life. I'm going to start working out soon but I'm terrified I won't follow through with it, I've tried several times before and given up after a few months each time. I get nervous there far too easily, and I always drift away from it when I get busy around other things (such as exam times or needing to work more). I worry if I don't get it right this time, I never will  .


Even if I do go through with it, I'm seriously ugly and I've been hoping the changes it makes to your face (due to having less fat showing off features more, and so on) will help me look at least partially human. I'm worried it'll make no difference whatsoever  .


----------



## Pernny

VengefulAvocado said:


> I get nervous there far too easily, and I always drift away from it when I get busy around other things (such as exam times or needing to work more).


Did you ever think about getting a home gym? You can get gym equipment for cheap on craigslist or at a thrift store.


----------



## Pernny

Today I was going hard on the Leg Press and when I finished I was sweating bullets. I was so tired and "out of it" that I ended up unracking the plates on one side and accidentally loaded the remaining spare plates on the opposite side, thinking I was unracking them. ops I left, and some guy came over cussing and got into an argument with me about it. I honestly had no idea I did that and he didn't believe me and thought I was just being a jerk.

I was going to go apologize to him later but then I realized most 24hourfitness patrons wouldn't understand the feeling of working out hard enough until you're in la-la land.  Still, I feel like such an idiot right now.

Anyone else done something crazy after an intense workout?


----------



## VengefulAvocado

Pernny said:


> Did you ever think about getting a home gym? You can get gym equipment for cheap on craigslist or at a thrift store.


I live in student accommodation so it wouldn't be possible unfortunately  .


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Pernny said:


> Today I was going hard on the Leg Press and when I finished I was sweating bullets. I was so tired and "out of it" that I ended up unracking the plates on one side and accidentally loaded the remaining spare plates on the opposite side, thinking I was unracking them. ops I left, and some guy came over cussing and got into an argument with me about it. I honestly had no idea I did that and he didn't believe me and thought I was just being a jerk.
> 
> I was going to go apologize to him later but then I realized most 24hourfitness patrons wouldn't understand the feeling of working out hard enough until you're in la-la land.  Still, I feel like such an idiot right now.
> 
> Anyone else done something crazy after an intense workout?


_*raises hand*_

You know those cement parking bumpers?

Well, i was driving a low riding Acura Integra. After a long, grueling workout, instead of me putting the car in REVERSE, and pulling out, i put the car in DRIVE. The front end of the Integra hit that cement bumper and scraped it. The right tire went up on top of the damn thing. I had no choice but to keep going.

and i did.. everyone watched as i pulled a "Monster Truck" move over a 6" high parking lot bumper with an Acura Integra.

It wasn't very pretty, man..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

worked out in NYC..

They have the top of the line gyms that make 24 hour fitness sport look like a home gym. This gym franchise in NYC charges $1.00 a day. Yes, $1.00, and they can't get members. Free towels, ultra huge locker rooms, absolutely clean, free weights, Cross Fit area, down stairs is a whole room dedicated to boxing, kick boxing, TRX - all for $1.00 a day. There's one almost on every block.

It's called NYSC (New York Sports Center) - and they can't get members why? Because NYC has the best food any where. And you can buy it cheap. If you don't want to go to a restaurant, hell, there's places to buy the best food, candy, pastries, on every corner, subway with 24 hour access.

The folks i did see in the gym? My gawd.. i am sooooo disappointed.. sooooooo disappointed..

especially the females. I actually thought i would be walking around taking notes. Every time i would walk into the gym and work out in NYC, i was stared at just as badly as if i was back in NM.. Some guys would stop their work out just to watch me warm up on the bench press.

When i did chin ups, i thought one guy was going to have a damn stroke..

*ugh*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The people in NYC don't look healthy at all. sucking in diesel/bus fumes all day.

The models are "model thin' starved out looking, drugged out, pale, ugh.

And the rest are fat or asymmetrically built.. too much as**, too much gut, fat back, not enough on the bottom, too much on the top.. just.. weird.

We went into a high end restaurant. I could only eat 1/2 a serving of fish. Those italians were "putting away" the pasta by the bowl-fulls - and that was just appetizers! They wouldn't order a vegetable or salad.

When my SO asked for desert? They bought a slice of cake about the size of my computer. I only took one spoonful, and stopped. The italian females, wolfed down their Tiramisu so fast - it didn't have a chance, man.

Not a chance.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well!

I came into the gym in New Mexico - yes, the place where every one STARES at you, or they try to come up and talk during your workout.

The front desk sheeple at Defined Fitness are pathetic. Period. Easily intimidated, passive/aggressive, small town mentality.

Yesterday, i came in, made no eye contact with this one caucasian male, gave him my ID, and said very quietly: "I have a month membership"..

I always do this with everyone with one exception. There was a guy who finally said: "You know, instead of you paying a $10.00 drop in fee all the time, why not just pay for the month?"

No one else even offered me this. They were too scared, or was being passive-aggressive.

I thanked that guy, and he and i greet each other.

When the front desk fools saw me talking to J.? Then they thought they could chat with me as well. Nope.


----------



## Pernny

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> _*raises hand*_
> 
> You know those cement parking bumpers?
> 
> Well, i was driving a low riding Acura Integra. After a long, grueling workout, instead of me putting the car in REVERSE, and pulling out, i put the car in DRIVE. The front end of the Integra hit that cement bumper and scraped it. The right tire went up on top of the damn thing. I had no choice but to keep going.
> 
> and i did.. everyone watched as i pulled a "Monster Truck" move over a 6" high parking lot bumper with an Acura Integra.
> 
> It wasn't very pretty, man..


Yeah, that sounds like par the course for a tough workout.  I can't wait for the future, when we'll have teleporters and can just walk a few steps an collapse into bed after the gym. :laugh:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The caucasian male - not man, took my ID, checked me in. He did not say one word. he had some chick with him, who kept doing this "nervous laugh" that was so irritating. I kept it moving.

During my workout, I finally saw the Alpha male that befriended me several months ago. He sees me and smiles. Then we hug. There's nothing like being hugged by a 6'5", athletic, college football quarterback! He apologized for the sweat, and...my ovaries lit up.. i love talking with humble, "gentle giants".. 

Apparently, the male at the front desk saw me talking to the quarterback.. and thought, "Oh yeah, she's friendly".

As i was leaving the gym, the front desk male yells across the room in front of everyone, "Hey, see you later!". I said in a quiet voice without addressing him. "Okay."

Obviously, he didn't hear me? And thought i had ignored him. So guess what he does? He starts talking about me in a low voice like i was a red-headed step child. He called me an "As** hole" few times while i was going out the door.

Oh, so, because i have a preference with whom i talk with - and it just doesn't happen to be you - then I'm an a** hole.

Well, kid, what you're doing is practicing *"Entitlement"*.. I have no interest in you. I've been going there for over a year, and the only thing you've done is watch me or STARE like everyone else. And you actually think that because you are interested in me - that i SHOULD be interested in you?

seriously folks.. where does this ENTITLEMENT sh**t come from??


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Pernny said:


> Yeah, that sounds like par the course for a tough workout.  I can't wait for the future, when we'll have teleporters and can just walk a few steps an collapse into bed after the gym. :laugh:


Oh my gawd, THAT would be so cool.. :lol


----------



## Pernny

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> worked out in NYC..
> 
> They have the top of the line gyms that make 24 hour fitness sport look like a home gym. This gym franchise in NYC charges $1.00 a day. Yes, $1.00, and they can't get members. Free towels, ultra huge locker rooms, absolutely clean, free weights, Cross Fit area, down stairs is a whole room dedicated to boxing, kick boxing, TRX - all for $1.00 a day. There's one almost on every block.
> 
> It's called NYSC (New York Sports Center) - and they can't get members why? Because NYC has the best food any where. And you can buy it cheap. If you don't want to go to a restaurant, hell, there's places to buy the best food, candy, pastries, on every corner, subway with 24 hour access.
> 
> The folks i did see in the gym? My gawd.. i am sooooo disappointed.. sooooooo disappointed..
> 
> especially the females. I actually thought i would be walking around taking notes. Every time i would walk into the gym and work out in NYC, i was stared at just as badly as if i was back in NM.. Some guys would stop their work out just to watch me warm up on the bench press.
> 
> When i did chin ups, i thought one guy was going to have a damn stroke..
> 
> *ugh*


$1 a day sounds awesome, especially with all those amenities. Too bad about the membership though. It's amazing to me that it's hard fit people at most gyms.

And yeah, I know what you mean about the chin ups. I love doing them, but most people, even the biggest guys, can't even do a real one. Whenever I do them, men will either stop what they're doing to try to "compete" by doing kipping chinups (aka fake chinups) or they'll just hang on the bar for 5 seconds and give up. Then they'll give me a look, like I'm supposed to encourage them or be their new personal trainer or something. I can't believe how people go to the gym for years and still don't know how to pull up their own weight.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

An older female kept staring at me in the gym locker room.

The damn LOCKER ROOM for gawd's sake. I usually ignore people staring, or i stare back at them. On some occasions, it works. Not as much here in New Mexico. They keep staring and they aren't even aware of themselves.

So i finally said: "You know what? Staring is rude"..

Female: "Oh, what? was I staring? i didn't know i was staring"
Me: Yeah, and it's rude.
Female: "Oh, yeah.. well, i watch you while you're working out in the gym and.."
Me: "Well, maybe you shouldn't it's rude."
Female: "Well i watch you."

That's when i finally lost it. After a long grueling workout, i have to not only deal with her STARING at me in the locker room, but hear tell me that she watches me WHILE I'M WORKING OUT TOO???

Me: "Well, i'm sure you watch me, just like a lot of people here "watch" - you all are a bass - akkward culture, which is why you have nothing to do but stand around staring at people!"

Female: "Well, that was rude.."

Me: "Sure was, but what's ruder - you staring, or my correcting you?"

I walk off, and she starts following.. i go into a bathroom stall, and she goes over to who ever will listen to her.. and yes. she goes to the front desk and complains.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Pernny said:


> $1 a day sounds awesome, especially with all those amenities. Too bad about the membership though. It's amazing to me that it's hard fit people at most gyms.
> 
> And yeah, I know what you mean about the chin ups. I love doing them, but most people, even the biggest guys, can't even do a real one. Whenever I do them, men will either stop what they're doing to try to "compete" by doing kipping chinups (aka fake chinups) or they'll just hang on the bar for 5 seconds and give up. Then they'll give me a look, like I'm supposed to encourage them or be their new personal trainer or something. I can't believe how people go to the gym for years and still don't know how to pull up their own weight.


Are those (fake chin-ups) the ones where they do this wiggly move to get their chin up to the bar?

or the one where they pull themselves up half-way with their knees bent?

And yes, i get the competition thing a lot. It usually stops when i take the dipping belt and do my chin ups with a #45 weight with the narrow grip, or a #25 lb weight with the wide grip.:lol

I do my chin-ups probably like yourself - from a "dead-hang".. It's the only way you'll have the benefits from the lats to the traps.


----------



## Pernny

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Are those (fake chin-ups) the ones where they do this wiggly move to get their chin up to the bar?


Yes, that's the one. I also call them "fish-ups," because that's what people look like when they're doing them. :laugh: Yeah, doing these fake chins aren't going to give people the best benefits, but most people just like doing ego exercises anyway. Jerking yourself up is a lot easier than actually pulling yourself up.

And while we're talking about fake chins and pull-ups, nobody likes doing real dips, either. People will go an inch down and call that a rep. People will even do this on the assisted dip machine. How are you going to cheat on the cheating machine, too?!!

Great work with the 45lb chins BTW. Right now I can only add 25lbs but I'm working my way up! Pull-ups and chin-ups are probably my favorite exercise.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Pernny said:


> Yes, that's the one. I also call them "fish-ups," because that's what people look like when they're doing them. :laugh: Yeah, doing these fake chins aren't going to give people the best benefits, but most people just like doing ego exercises anyway. Jerking yourself up is a lot easier than actually pulling yourself up.
> 
> And while we're talking about fake chins and pull-ups, nobody likes doing real dips, either. People will go an inch down and call that a rep. People will even do this on the assisted dip machine. How are you going to cheat on the cheating machine, too?!!
> 
> Great work with the 45lb chins BTW. Right now I can only add 25lbs but I'm working my way up! Pull-ups and chin-ups are probably my favorite exercise.


When i see people doing the "fish-ups" i feel like they might throw their back out. Since i see so many people doing them, i thought this must be some new exercise that i'm not aware of?

As for the 1" dip.. i thought this was also a new exercise fad. So many people are doing them, these days.

I saw guy was really built doing the strange chin ups where he pulls himself up maybe a couple of inches.

then he went over to the tricep dip and went down 2". He was literally going between the chin up bar and the tricep dip stand for over a hour. Back and forth.

He had an OK physique - and i wondered - am i doing something wrong here. His triceps were huge, but he wasn't all that great "back-wise"..

The rest of him could have used work. But he basically had great arms, especially triceps - that was it.


----------



## Pernny

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> When i see people doing the "fish-ups" i feel like they might throw their back out. Since i see so many people doing them, i thought this must be some new exercise that i'm not aware of?


I know the fish-ups are called kipping chin-ups and are a crossfit thing, where it's more of a cardio workout than anything else. A lot of people who do regular chin-ups view them as cheating (and I'm one of them!). I'd be okay with people doing them if they didn't try to use them to do a dick-measuring contest with something doing real chin-ups.

And yeah, the 1" dip is a fad. I think it caught on because it's a lot easier than going down all the way. Or probably some misinformation about how it's "dangerous" to go down low, just like people say about squats. :roll Skinny guys and big guys alike do them that way.

The guy you're talking about with the big triceps sounds like he made the half-reps work by sacrificing technique for more volume. So no, you're not doing anything wrong; he's just doing something different.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Whew, thank the lord.. i really thought i must have been doing something wrong, or missing something. ya know?? :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well, i came back from the "OTHER" Defined Fitness Gym on Juan Tabo - in New Mexico.

People judge you by your hair, i guess? when i wear it straight, i get approached more. If i just dry and moisturize it coming out of the shower, it's very curly. So i decided to wear it 1/2 way. I just wore it in a little on the wavy side. Well, when i do that, it reverts and only comes down a bit past my shoulders, so it's a bit shorter - but really full.

Thus, folks stay the hell away from me. That don't know what's going on that "big hair"! :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Over the years, i've learned to develop a very thick wall between folks. I absolutely will not talk to people in the gym, unless it's someone that i truly get a good vibe with. They are usually the ones that work out alone, and have a very strong presence about them.

It was over a year that i started working out in this gym. Yes, i would disappear, and come back. There was this crippled guy who works there. He would always wave, or try to say hello. I would ignore him. On some occasions, it bothered it me. Obviously, he was a hard worker, and really took the time to reach out to me, though i just could not "break my rule"..

Before i left for the city, he stood outside the men's bathroom, and you could tell, it took a lot of courage for him to say: "Happy Holiday's ma'am, and have a safe Thanksgiving". I mumbled something in return, but kept going...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well, yesterday, he had was washing down the gym equipment, and left his bucket near where i was working out. I stood there waiting for him, without looking up. He immediately hobbles over to where i was standing. And tried to apologize. I would not look up. He tried again and again. I still would not look at him. He then took his bucket and moved on to some other equipment.

He looked out at the windows and looked as if he was admonishing himself for what he did. He cringed, and sometimes would shake his head. He looked like he was going to cry. I swear..

I watched him for a while, and it broke my damn heart. Apparently, people felt bad for him, and they came over and hugged him.

I waited until every one left him alone. Walked over to him, and said: *"If i catch you flirting with those beautiful ladies again - i'll tear off your testicles." *


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

His jaw dropped. And that's when i was able to see him up close. His head was shaven, which truly brought out his beautiful eyes.

And when he spoke, i damn near cheered. He's an *AUSSIE*!!!

Someone from the UK, who traveled all over the world, very well rounded, very well mannered, and very confident in himself.

He told me about why he was crippled, and was so excited, he damn near started crying. He said, he felt being crippled kept him from getting dates. I took one look at him and just said: "Dude, you have no idea how beautiful you are."

He really is a beautiful, feisty little thing.:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

And now, since we've had that conversation? i can't help but notice when people get on the chin up bar or the tricep dip and do those "fish-ups" and "three-quarter dips!"


----------



## Findedeux

I've realized over the last few weeks I can't touch my toes...not even close.

I think this is a result of tightening hamstrings from squats and deadlifts.

I am going to work on stretching for the next few weeks and see if I can get back to normal.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i really shouldn't have done that.. but then again, if i hadn't i would have been having those "sex fantasies"..

I missed my work out today, well because i was "due" (again...) and started chasing my SO around the damn house.

Sorry, but, i am highly libidinous, and if i don't get mine at home - then gawd help the man that incurs the wrath of my appetite..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

it's cold outside and probably going to snow..

i have to drive an hour each way to go to an almost decent gym... but this is for me, so i might as well, get ready and get going.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

They keep laughing at me. I want to control this.. but something said: "don't! you're better than they are!"

My boyfriend believes, they don't feel very secure about themselves.

I asked my SO if i looked weird? should i not wear lipstick, should i straighten my hair? Is it my new hair cut? Should i lift less weight? should i do everything i can to earn their approval? To "fit in"?

I already knew the answer.

No. It's never easy when you're different. And it's even worse when you're comfortable with who you are - and you're different.

You see? *THEY* aren't comfortable with who you are. But think about it. We're in a small town in Mexico. Everyone else OUTSIDE this place could give a rat's as**. Especially in places where there is diversity everywhere..

This is not a place of diversity or education at all. Don't you see that?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Gotta hand it to our african american males.. They are usually the first ones to put their foot in their mouth when it comes to their own women..their hatred knows no bounds when they encounter their own people in a foreign country.

I went into the gym with my usual bob hair style and lipstick. I really like that look, and am learning not to care whether folks approve or not.

Well, as i came loping into the gym in this oversized sweat shirt (down to my knees), and yoga pants. He's watching me as if he despised me on sight. I know that look so i ignored him. I walked over to the bench press next to him. (there were no other ones available), and started setting up.

He let out this loud phlegmatic cough, stood up, walked right up to me and said very loudly: *You know it don't take all dat!! It don't take all dat!!!*. Just looking at the poor guy, i knew he had issues.

He wasn't handsome at all. He was overweight, man-tits, tiny legs, big gut, just plain ugly.

I ignored him. And started my bench press. When it became obvious to everyone that i'm not exactly "average" well, things began to change immediately. And when that sweat top came off? Home boy came over and tried to apologize.

I wasn't having it. Nope.. I ignored him - the same way i ignored 3 or other people who tried to come up and give me compliments or have a conversation.

I don't come into the gym looking for "validation" from others.

I come to the gym to validate myself.

f**ck everyone else's opinion or what they think of me.


----------



## Omgblood

Its a deadlift pr attempt today. 520


----------



## Pernny

Buckyx said:


> not sure if anyone watches strength wars, there are some really epic battles between various strength sports athletes
> this one is the most epic so far, fresh. including calisthenics legend Adam Raw


Wow, those weighted dips and pullups were intense. I never heard of this show before but it was definitely inspiring. Thanks for the video!



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> I don't come into the gym looking for "validation" from others.
> 
> I come to the gym to validate myself.
> 
> f**ck everyone else's opinion or what they think of me.


I'm with you on that. The gym is for pushing YOURSELF to the limit, and most people there are just trying to impress everyone else but themselves. It's astounding how these types think the serious lifters are the ones with the problem. But at the same time, they just can't stop trying to bother and get approval from people who just want to work out. :roll



Omgblood said:


> Its a deadlift pr attempt today. 520


Well...how did it go?


----------



## Pernny

The New Years Resolutioners will be arriving at the gym in the next few days. God help us all!

Here's hoping I can find some good, cheap home gym equipment on craigslist soon.


----------



## Maverick34

Turn off your computer, get off your butt & work out now !!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i didn't know they have a thing called the 1,000 lb club.

It's the combination of how much you lift:

Bench press

Dead lift

and Squats.

I don't dead lift anymore, i guess i'm out. some one that i know (He's a UFC fighter) is at the #940 lb. mark already... :0


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Pernny said:


> The New Years Resolutioners will be arriving at the gym in the next few days. God help us all!
> 
> Here's hoping I can find some good, cheap home gym equipment on craigslist soon.


My gawd.. The gym in New Mexico has been crowding up since right after thanksgiving. I think it's so strange how several gym salesmen, tell the members in many locations through out the country, that they have to sign up for a year - knowing full well, these folks will only last about 4-6 weeks tops - if that!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Buckyx said:


> not sure if anyone watches strength wars, there are some really epic battles between various strength sports athletes
> this one is the most epic so far, fresh. including calisthenics legend Adam Raw


Jeeezus! The wide grip chin ups with #100 lb. weights. It was grueling enough to watch.

But at least it's a "clean" competition. No puking all over the place.

I've seen comps where the power lifters just puke all over everyone *while*they're lifting.


----------



## Pernny

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> My gawd.. The gym in New Mexico has been crowding up since right after thanksgiving. I think it's so strange how several gym salesmen, tell the members in many locations through out the country, that they have to sign up for a year - knowing full well, these folks will only last about 4-6 weeks tops - if that!


Yep, they know the contract is a good way to sucker in the newbies who will probably quit soon anyway and be stuck with a bill. Disgusting practice.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh, it's even more disgusting. 

these f**ckers are lazy in Mexico/New Mexico.. The revolutionists here only last 2-3 weeks... Mainly because of the snow and the cold. I have to drive an hour through the snow/ice to get to the gym. But by gawd, i get my membership's worth!

In CA, THEY are the ones that last about 4-6 weeks. 

In NYC, Detroit, Philly, Boston, maybe 4-6 weeks. Mainly because there are gyms usually with in a 1/2 mile radius in the cities.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

well, i had 2 slices of pizza as a treat..

that means - i have to do the heavy bag tonight.. whelp! it was worth it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Okay..

I could barely make it into the parking lot this morning at our gym - because of those gawd damn revolutionists!! For crying' out f**kin' loud!!!
:mum


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and what's even more ironic??

There was a back up of traffic from the parking lot of the

*Happy Buddha Cafe: All You Can Eat Buffet* all the way out to the street.

So much for that New Years Resolution..

But then again, these folks probably believe they're eating "healthy" because it's Chinese food??

:stu


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

no heavy bag tonight, just straight dread-mill.. You can burn out really quick practicing on the MMA bag, golf club swing, jumprope, deep tricep dips and deep push ups.


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> no heavy bag tonight, just straight dread-mill.. You can burn out really quick practicing on the MMA bag, golf club swing, jumprope, deep tricep dips and deep push ups.


Golf club swings :hushed: ive never heard of them before is it how it sounds?


----------



## scooby

Time to try power through a severe bout of depression with a workout... ****'s sucked for me for a few months, and working out is all I really have left that keeps me going. Sad.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran my six miles tonight - it wasn't too bad. 32F with a wind chill around 20F. I still don't think I am quite used to it this winter.


----------



## dragonfruit

My thoughts on my own personal body is that I when I am now exercising and now swapping diets it is a form of punishment for letting my body turn to lard and spending my 20s for 8 years being a fatty. My figure is a blob, my thighs rub when I don't wear jeans/bike pants. My boobs are heavy when I try to be more active and my breathing is ragged. Over all I am sick of looking the way I do and I want to go back and where the pretty sexy clothes that I desire.


----------



## millenniumman75

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> and what's even more ironic??
> 
> There was a back up of traffic from the parking lot of the
> 
> *Happy Buddha Cafe: All You Can Eat Buffet* all the way out to the street.
> 
> So much for that New Years Resolution..
> 
> But then again, these folks probably believe they're eating "healthy" because it's Chinese food??
> 
> :stu


I did Golden Corral Friday night
I did Chinese buffet Saturday night (they seemed a bit off - it was from being open New Year's night and being swamped, they hadn't recovered!)

I starve all day, sometimes doing my six mile run before it, then eat. :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Shiftylookingyoute said:


> Golf club swings :hushed: ive never heard of them before is it how it sounds?


Yep.. it's exactly how it sounds.

I play golf, so i use a golf club for two things:

Abdomen twists - you know, the usual placing the club across the back of the neck and twisting right to left..

and several sets golf club swings. It takes a lot more coordination and finer muscles than i ever realized until i played golf. This keeps me in practice until winter is over.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

millenniumman75 said:


> I did Golden Corral Friday night
> I did Chinese buffet Saturday night (they seemed a bit off - it was from being open New Year's night and being swamped, they hadn't recovered!)
> 
> I starve all day, sometimes doing my six mile run before it, then eat. :lol


Dude, i heard Golden Corral had the best buffets! There's not a time when i pass by that place that the parking lot isn't packed.

And i could never do a straight 6 mile run.. I do sprints, then jog, then a walk, then burst into sprints again.

Thus, you definitely earned your "treat night".. or that's what my SO calls them.


----------



## scooby

I'm plateauing at the moment, so I'm going to switch it up from today and go with a push/pull/legs split, instead of my usual upper/lower. I'll do that until I figure out a specific routine I want to try, or make one myself.


----------



## Elad

What do you guys think the best run tracking apps are? I used Nike+ way back but it was trash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I'm plateauing at the moment, so I'm going to switch it up from today and go with a push/pull/legs split, instead of my usual upper/lower. I'll do that until I figure out a specific routine I want to try, or make one myself.


I've had some great results with DUP lately. Something along these lines.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/powerlifting/comments/2s8pk0

http://www.jmaxfitness.com/blog/daily-undulating-periodization/


----------



## Pernny

I'm sick of people wasting time on the good equipment by doing half-reps. Most people are so obsessed with weight that they don't even care if they can do the exercise right. It never ceases to amaze me how someone will do a half-squat or half-benchpress rep and then add more weight and use even less ROM. 

These are the same people who never make any progress and wonder why. Afterall, they're lifting heavy, right?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

yesterday, i was doing super set squats. This was interesting. I and another guy were quietly in a corner of the gym lifting some pretty heavy weights. You would hear an occasional grunt or two from either of us.

These hispanic chicks came in, with hair, makeup, and had pulled their already short-shorts above their butt cheeks. The cellulite was interesting to see, but i guess they ignore it.

They screamed and laughed so loudly that you could hear them even with ear buds in.

They had some serious weights on their squat racks - but were going down only about 1-2" at the most. Screaming like a bunch of raped apes.

I didn't mind this.. I see this a lot in this region. But i damn near lost it, when the guy (who bore a strong resemblance to Chris Evans) who was lifting an extremely heavy deadlift, just finished his set - and looked solemnly over at the girls - then suddenly looked at me through the mirror without changing his expression - at all. He held my gaze for a good 30 seconds when i put my weight down and walked off and laughed quietly in the corner.

When i came back, he had this lop-sided grin on his face like: "I made you laugh"..

and we continued our lifts.
*
Men.. they get me every damn time...*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

At the gym in Albuquerque, there are monitors every where.

I can't help but smile when i see the men in what it seems like the baggiest shorts they can find. Standing there in the middle of the floor, with their mouths slightly agape, and their hands on their hips. Quietly gazing at the foot ball games.

I think it's the "hands on the hips" part that makes me smile.

*So damn sexy..*:lol


----------



## StoicJester

Every year around this time the gym gets a lot more crowded (people with their new years resolutions) and these new people like to completely destroy the gym. They leave stuff everywhere, don't clean the equipment, etc. I got so mad that I almost screamed: "I wish these people would hurry up and give up on their resolutions already! This isn't a daycare! I'm not here to clean up after you!" But I didn't because:
1.) I have SA and I don't scream.
2.) That was a horrible thought to have and I felt bad afterwards. Everybody should be trying to get healthier--even messy people.

But seriously, how hard is it to put your stuff back where it goes?!?!


----------



## Pernny

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> yesterday, i was doing super set squats. This was interesting. I and another guy were quietly in a corner of the gym lifting some pretty heavy weights. You would hear an occasional grunt or two from either of us.
> 
> These hispanic chicks came in, with hair, makeup, and had pulled their already short-shorts above their butt cheeks. The cellulite was interesting to see, but i guess they ignore it.
> 
> They screamed and laughed so loudly that you could hear them even with ear buds in.
> 
> They had some serious weights on their squat racks - but were going down only about 1-2" at the most. Screaming like a bunch of raped apes.
> 
> I didn't mind this.. I see this a lot in this region. But i damn near lost it, when the guy (who bore a strong resemblance to Chris Evans) who was lifting an extremely heavy deadlift, just finished his set - and looked solemnly over at the girls - then suddenly looked at me through the mirror without changing his expression - at all. He held my gaze for a good 30 seconds when i put my weight down and walked off and laughed quietly in the corner.
> 
> When i came back, he had this lop-sided grin on his face like: "I made you laugh"..
> 
> and we continued our lifts.
> *
> Men.. they get me every damn time...*


Yeah, it's usually the people using the worst form imaginable and doing half-reps that scream and grunt the loudest. And these people will constantly claim they aren't doing this for attention. What gets me is they think people are looking at them because we're impressed and not because we're thinking "what an attention-starved a-hole!"

A similar story happened a few days ago. I'm hearing clanking sounds every 2 seconds and I'm thinking someone must be working out hard. I look over and see a VERY scrawny middle-aged man on the incline chest press machine who had like six 45lb plates on each side. He was doing 1-inch reps at the speed on light. Of course, because he couldn't move it further.:haha


----------



## Pernny

StoicJester said:


> Every year around this time the gym gets a lot more crowded (people with their new years resolutions) and these new people like to completely destroy the gym. They leave stuff everywhere, don't clean the equipment, etc. I got so mad that I almost screamed: "I wish these people would hurry up and give up on their resolutions already! This isn't a daycare! I'm not here to clean up after you!" But I didn't because:
> 1.) I have SA and I don't scream.
> 2.) That was a horrible thought to have and I felt bad afterwards. Everybody should be trying to get healthier--even messy people.
> 
> But seriously, how hard is it to put your stuff back where it goes?!?!


It's not a horrible thought when these people are being inconsiderate on purpose. It isn't hard to put things back where they belong, but it's easier to be lazy and leave it wherever. Because of these jerks, you have to go on a treasure hunt to find the equipment you need.

Then again, at my gym, even the regulars are like this. :mum


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'm not going to the gym!

i want to be lazy today, sit around and eat chocolates and do absolutely NOTHING!!

okay..

putting on my gym clothes.. i'm going..


----------



## Marre

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i'm not going to the gym!
> 
> i want to be lazy today, sit around and eat chocolates and do absolutely NOTHING!!
> 
> okay..
> 
> putting on my gym clothes.. i'm going..


This! Is so important. Will power. Even if you don't feel like going..go. You will feel so much better about yourself and you've taken another step in achieving your workout goals.

Somedays it's not easy, I know. But we can all do it. Well done


----------



## KILOBRAVO

while doing pushups , even tho I'm still wearing underwear, my bits still hang down low enough to hit off the carpet / floor a good bit before im actually low enough...

while this is good for timing and i know I'm going low enough on the down stroke , its really a bit irritating sometimes.... especially when you're doing up to and over 200 reps.. LOL


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Marre said:


> This! Is so important. Will power. Even if you don't feel like going..go. You will feel so much better about yourself and you've taken another step in achieving your workout goals.
> 
> Somedays it's not easy, I know. But we can all do it. Well done


thanks man!


----------



## Elad

Trying to keep at least a 3 mile run daily but chafe got me like









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay..

so what? he's in a wheel chair. I don't speak to people in the gym, and i made ONE exception a few weeks ago, and never returned to that gym again. The reason i made an exception was because the guy had brain damage and yes, is crippled. He was a sweetheart, but every time i come into the gym, i have to say "hi" to him, and after that he can't stop talking. I made him an exception - which was a mistake on my part.

So i found another gym that's the same franchise which is great. There's a guy in a wheel chair who decided to speak to me at THIS gym. He's one of those members that would STARE the whole time until i would STARE BACK.. and he'd look away.

I do know that he uses the cable machine, so what i did when i saw him come through the entrance was move to another set of cables so that he could workout in his favorite place without being disturbed.

He rolls up to me later and tried to start a conversation. Not a good idea. I looked around and there were folks who stopped their workout to see if i would be friendly with him. Surely, i'm "obligated to be nice" according to them - because he's wheel chair bound.

I don't believe that. I don't care who you are, if i'm focussing on my next set, and you decide you want to start a conversation, you're going to be ignored, or i will let you know, "leave me alone."

I cut him off, and he wheeled away, looking dejected. People were staring. One old geezer had the nerve to put his hands on his hips, and give me a disapproving look. I almost laughed, really.

Unbelievable.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

The last time i hugged a crippled guy in a wheel chair, i was on a bus. That f***ker asked me for a hug in front of everyone.

I bent down to hug him, and he reached around and grabbed my a**, then cupped both my boobs.. with this nasty leer on his face.

We were all shocked.

What was even worse, he asked me to hug him again.


----------



## Kevin001

Working out is cool and all, but I hate the fact that you lose your gains if you stop working out for awhile.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i can always tell when females have implants...

They are so proud of them, they HAVE show them off. Especially when they are around other females of their culture that don't have breasts (or an as** for that matter) - or can't afford the operation.

I'm not saying that ladies that are naturally top heavy are not proud of what we have. We just KNOW what we have and have learned over the years that guys don't see "what we have" as a part of our natural bodies. Guys think our boobs are toys. Just something to play with. The larger, the "more fun" to watch.

Implants aren't as interesting in my opinion - because one, they don't look natural on a stick figure individual. it's too obvious.

Nor do they move. At all.

Hell, whenever i just WALK my boobs go up down. I wear the best quality sports bra there is for "D" cups. And they STILL MOVE.

I keep myself covered - not even cleavage is showing. And guys hone right in on them.

Even under my sweatshirt those things stick out. Guys STILL hone in on them.

I can also tell when other females absolutely hate women with large breasts and small waists. 

They stare worse than men, and bend over like a referee watching a play when you LAY DOWN ON A BENCH. I didn't understand why they did this until i found out that if it's your real boobs, they'll go flatter when you lay down. But if it's implants - they DON'T MOVE.

Whenever the female who's watching intently, sees me lay down, and my boobs flatten out, they stop watching immediately and find something else to do.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

the tread mill..

the gawd damn treadmill

gawd save me from the treadmill..

go away, treadmill..

I do not like you. I can not stand you.

please, treadmill, just go away..

okay.. time to get on the treadmill..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Wow!

I'm working out in Las Cruces, NM.. Have to say it's basically a mostly white town with LOTS of Texans!!

I like the gym. It's spread out - plus equipment for serious lifters.

Lots of botox, fried/dyed/big hair crappy female bodies, and males with tons of testosterone. It's pretty natural.. But boy when they get going - you can smell their glands a mile off!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Have to drive back to Santa Fe today.

I'll start my routine again, tomorrow.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

wow!

This hotel claims to have "eggs" in their continental breakfast? It's not "eggs" it's that nasty as** "egg product" that they add salt to, to make people think they're eating real eggs.

For some odd reason, every single time i've tried to eat product? It makes me nauseated. Just nauseated.. I think it's 1% preservatives? I can't imagine that little amount of preservatives can cause so much nausea?


----------



## SumitaSofat

I am doing exercise to reduce my extra fat....


----------



## Skeletra

Do balancing boards help tone any muscles or help in any way on the way you look?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG...

My period just showed up.. This is going to SUCK!!

okay.. okay.. embrace the suck..

embraaaaaaaace the suck..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

This is going to be tough..

I'm having cramps.. okay.. just.. do it..


----------



## rdrr

Why do women glance in my direction at the gym?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

ah man..

I almost passed out, right there in the damn gym. Coming off that "time of the month" i just did a light work out, or so i thought. I really didn't want to do legs, so i did squat/calf raises super sets.

Right when i finished, i had that nauseating feeling. I let that pass, drank some water sat down.

Finally got up to go to my locker and felt lightheaded.. that weird feeling before the black out.. I went to my locker, grabbed all my stuff, ran into a bathroom stall, and sat down. Took some deep breaths.. and waited until that feeling cleared.

Hormones are a pain in the as**..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Oh my gawd, i wish oh how i wish they didn't have the locker rooms mirror-paneled.

I know when i'm being stared at in the gym. I've gotten used to be looking up from my workout and seeing someone staring DEAD at you in the mirror. Okay..

But it bothers the hell out of me when i'm at a locker, and out of all the damn mirrorS AROUND the locker room, females come over to the wash basin directly in across from you - to stare at you while they pretend they are washing their hands.

I guess what fascinates females in general - is each other's hair. So when i'm standing there brushing mine out, I look up and theirs a couple of white females or hispanic chicks looking DEAD at me. Some forgetting that they are PRETENDING to wash their hand. Many of them leave the water running with their hands in mid-air - STARING. 

Yes, ladies we can wear our hair in so many different ways. So you wonder why last week my hair was kinky - and this week it's straight sometimes wavy? well, it's called a blow dryer and brush. Yeah.. we can DO that.

Unfortunately you can't without frying the sh**t out of your hair. But don't make it so obvious that our hair fascinates you. We know it does.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

what was i thinking?

The morning "resolutionists" gave up after 2 weeks. You can shoot a cannon off through that gym now..

I went to the gym thinking the evening crowd would have tapered off.. boy was i wrong???

That place is CROWDED after 5:00 p.m. People were still pulling into the parking lot after 8:00 p.m.!! :eek!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Interesting.. very interesting.

I was bench pressing and had to go to the bathroom. When i came back there was a hispanic chick wearing very tight clothing. Short and round like a ball. If there's one thing i can't stand is a male or female who comes to the gym and is more concerned about *what I am doing* versus - minding their own damn business and working out.

She decides to set up her bench press right next to mine, even though there are 6 empty benches she could have chosen. And she asked this guy to video tape her. Like what she's doing is a big deal?

She thought she was the sh**t and put #135 lb. on her bench. Granted, i am only half her size in girth, and wore baggy clothing. I repped out #165 no problem. She stopped what she was doing put her hands on her hips and stared at me. She barely lifted the #135 while being taped. People in the gym, just stood there looking at how ridiculous the situation was.

I went up to #195 and quietly kept doing my reps. And focusing in between the sets. She comes over and tries to make conversation. I got up, and just said: *"No, just stop.. really.*" sat back down and began focussing again.

B***tch busted out crying.. I couldn't believe it..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

It occurred to me. Females don't do anything because it's necessary. Or what they don't do or truly like - for their own edification.

They do it for approval from others. 

They want others to "give them the thumbs up", 

"the hug" 

They want others "to applaud their hard work"..

They want others to tell them how sweet/feminine they are.

They want others to tell them how "strong" they are.. even though though they are weak and weak-minded.

They want others to tell them they are beautiful/sexy or attractive to the opposite sex..

This is their whole existence..

If they don't have that approval, then 

they "don't like" that person - yet they sought that person's approval.

They will find others who feel the same way - even though they have no idea who that person is.

They will make up stories and spread rumors about that person to make themselves feel better.

They will do whatever is in their power to "break" that person. Or punish them for not giving their approval.

They will get in their cliques and laugh out loud hoping that person will hear...

And in many cases, will subjugate themselves to that person until they are approved or befriended.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

males do the same thing.. but MEN don't put up with it.

There aren't enough WOMEN to tell females to cut that sh**t out..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

and of course, i got "chased" again.

Older guy was watching me setting up for the incline press. He was at an awkward angle on his incline bench while staring. It became so unnerving that i put my sweat shirt on. 

I was putting the #45's on, when he decided to "help me" put the weight on the side where he was standing. I looked at him and just said: "Sir, get out of the way". He wouldn't budge. 

Older guy: "You know, i'm only trying to help you put the weight on"

Me: Sir, just move, i don't need your help"

Older guy starts walking toward me, i walk away, next thing i know, he's behind me trying to talk to me.

There we are looking like two damn fools going round and round the incline bench until he stops, and goes back to his bench.

When i start putting the plate on, he 's so pissed that he's staring at me while i do it. I sit down, he sits down on his bench - and this time? He's minding his own damn business, and after one set - he leaves.

I don't like guys "helping me" in the gym. When some big-crazy type shows up, those same guys will run anyway. 

They're useless when it comes to the "alphas"..in the gym. So i can place my own damn weights, and i can protect my own damn self..


----------



## catcharay

Getting my fitness level up. So proud, as I'm not inclined to push myself. Today was 8 sprints up hill and yesterday was lots of walking at home and at the beach. Even did some mini jogs at the beach. Have yet to carve out my regimen plan because there's a lot of information out there, and I'm confused. 

My plan

Anaerobic exercise (weights/resistance and hill sprints 3x/week). A lot of things I've read said that cardio should be a integrated for women so you don't 'bulk' as much. Because I can get really sore sometimes, I might miss cardio (or lazy), so I thought of an option - which from my understanding, can help me lean without the bulk.


My BMR is 1320. If I'm doing weights/resistance and HIIT, I will need to eat more, therefore elevating my BMR. So then, if I just eat lots of protein but no more than my new BMR, will I build muscle definition without bulking, as I don't have fat to lose. Does this make sense? If anyone can help, thank you


----------



## soulstorm

This was the first year I didn't notice an increase in the New Year's resolution crowd. It's rather ....eerie.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

drove 1 hour - one way in a snowstorm to get to the gym..

I don't know why i do this. I really don't!

Okay.. yeah, i do. I have to stay healthy, independent, and keep the weight off.

So, if it snows again tomorrow, i'll be in my car, on my way to the gym, drinking my Pre-workout crap, while listening to Mantovani on Google Play Music.


----------



## catcharay

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> drove 1 hour - one way in a snowstorm to get to the gym..
> 
> I don't know why i do this. I really don't!
> 
> Okay.. yeah, i do. I have to stay healthy, independent, and keep the weight off.
> 
> So, if it snows again tomorrow, i'll be in my car, on my way to the gym, drinking my* Pre-workout* crap, while listening to Mantovani on Google Play Music.


Just wondering do you strictly eat protein snacks for before workouts or carb load?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

1/2 before i work out, i have a power bar - which is carbs.

and pre-workout drink. C4 or Santori really kicks in without the caffeine jitters, plus they contain BCAA's for muscle regeneration.

After i workout, i immediately take a "Muscle Milk Light", which is lactose free, and 20 grams of protein/3g sugar.

This is also for muscle regeneration as well keeping my blood sugar levels steady.


----------



## Maverick34

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> 1/2 before i work out, i have a power bar - which is carbs.
> 
> and pre-workout drink. C4 or Santori really kicks in without the caffeine jitters, plus they contain BCAA's for muscle regeneration.
> 
> After i workout, i immediately take a "Muscle Milk Light", which is lactose free, and 20 grams of protein/3g sugar.
> 
> This is also for muscle regeneration as well keeping my blood sugar levels steady.


I like Power Bar too. I recommend Clif Builder's Bar. Tastes great with 20 g protein


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Maverick 9 said:


> I like Power Bar too. I recommend Clif Builder's Bar. Tastes great with 20 g protein


I like those too! Chocolate Peanut Butter is one of my favorites.


----------



## Maverick34

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> I like those too! Chocolate Peanut Butter is one of my favorites.


Yup, that flavor is what I usually buy, & Chocolate. Right now I have Cookies 'n Cream. Gonna try S'mores next :nerd:


----------



## dune87

my lower back and my shoulders feel so good and light <3 
i think working out is slowly becoming a habit


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

thank GAWD for the inversion table..

thank GAWD for the inversion table!!!


----------



## catcharay

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> 1/2 before i work out, i have a power bar - which is carbs.
> 
> and pre-workout drink. C4 or Santori really kicks in without the caffeine jitters, plus they contain BCAA's for muscle regeneration.
> 
> After i workout, i immediately take a "Muscle Milk Light", which is lactose free, and 20 grams of protein/3g sugar.
> 
> This is also for muscle regeneration as well keeping my blood sugar levels steady.


Thanks  Was interested in what females eat, and I read protein before workout is the optimum but I always feel like carbs gives me more sustenance.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

catcharay said:


> Thanks  Was interested in what females eat, and I read protein before workout is the optimum but I always feel like carbs gives me more sustenance.


Well, from what i gathered, carbs are the "energy" (mitochrondia) where as protein is for muscle building/replenishment.

I used to do protein before a workout if i wanted to lose weight, or getting ready for comps. Also known as carb-depletion method.

That's probably why you feel more "sustenance" when eating a carb prior to your workout?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

FisherFinery.com

I finally have found studio/yoga pants that fit perfectly, at 1/2 the cost of UnderArmour and Victoria's Secret.

Those guys were charging $65.00 + shipping for some cheap as** yoga pants, that were thin in the thighs but too wide around the waist. That's the european fit. I walk around with yoga pants on that had extra material flapping down in the front.

FisherFinery, has pants for people who do squats. My thighs are symmetrical with the rest of the body. I'm not built like a stick for gawd's sake!

Thus, they have a smaller waistline, snug butt, and more thigh room for women who do serious squats. Not just fat thighs..

Fisher is only charging $35.00 + free shipping..

yay!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

After i finished working out, i walked into the bathroom at this new gym. It has a good sized counter with 3 sinks.

This hispanic chick took up 3/4 of the counter with her makeup spread out across it, her clothing draped into two of the sinks, and this huge gym bag that she carries her stuff in.

I thought she was putting on makeup and hair because she was leaving? She was putting on full face makeup, and blow drying hair because she was coming in to work out..:eek!!

I checked to see if there was any other place i could wash my hands. She barely moved her gym bag for me to get to a sink..

Oh well, when i was younger, i had a big as** tackle box for my make up.. I understand where she's coming from. But to be honest? She didn't need all that silliness. She already had natural beautiful skin tone..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oxygen tanks..

that's what i'm going to start calling people that stand around in the gym yacking all the time. Oxygen tanks.

Just standing there, like a damn tank - blowing off precious air - instead using it to work out.

F**cking oxygen tanks..


----------



## JohnDoe26

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> F**cking oxygen tanks..


I call them gay. Because if they're at the gym and not working out, chances are they're there to hook up with other men.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

JohnDoe26 said:


> I call them gay. Because if they're at the gym and not working out, chances are they're there to hook up with other men.


oh dude!!! right on!! :lol :lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I have no idea what it is about my old army field jacket with paint on the sleeve.

A guy can walk around in the same attire, and they think "he's tough!"

Me being a woman - can walk around in that jacket - and guys don't know what to think. 

when i walked into this new gym 3 days ago? I had dropped my car off at the auto upholstery shop to have the leather interior re-done, have the seats cleaned and conditioned. I walked all the way across town to get to this gym. My GPS was off, so i had to turn around to find the place. It took 90 mins. of walking on foot, in hiking boots, in 34 degree weather.

When i showed up, and asked for how much was the drop in fee, the owner and his stooge just stood there watching me trying to dig the $5.00 out of my jacket pocket. 

My problem with guys is that i don't smile, and talk in a very low voice. they weren't sure how to take me.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I joined that day for a month on a credit card. Because i travel, i couldn't take the better deal they offered for four months. They looked at me strange.

This is a culture where ladies, don't travel. Not alone. They usually don't do anything "alone". Not even go to the gym.

The next day, i had accidentally left my back pack at home. so i needed to keep my jacket in the office.

Those owner and his stooge saw me coming up the stares toward their office? They got up and ran. The mexican stooge, just stood outside and watched me enter. While the white owner went into the closet, stood there and waited. The mexican guy stood there at the entrance watching me.

I knew he was just a stooge, so i waited for the owner to stop standing in the closet waiting for me to go away. When he came back out? I said:

"I accidentally left my lock at home. May i keep my coat in your office?"

He seemed kind of surprised, and showed me where i could put my army jacket. The mexican guy walks back in, and sits down. (such followers)..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Then finally, they realized they had made a mistake.

I was bench pressing the day before. The mexican stooge comes down from the office after one of the members saw me without my sweat shirt on, and bench pressing. The stooge, had to come down and see for himself. I was out-benching most of the guys.

He stayed on the floor pretending to talk to other members, or replacing weights. Watching the whole time.

The next day? He sends the white owner down to see me doing weighted chin-ups.. no girl has ever done this unless she's on steroids.

He watched me for a while, i never acknowledged him, or his stooge.

Well, all i can say is, if you made an assumption because of the color of my skin, because i did't smile, or because i didn't walk in "helpless" or the jacket that i wore? I hope you regret it.


----------



## Pernny

JohnDoe26 said:


> I call them gay. Because if they're at the gym and not working out, chances are they're there to hook up with other men.


Some of them probably are, but plenty of desperate and lonely guys think of the gym as their social club. What makes them particularly annoying is they aren't content with only annoying other people who aren't there to workout.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

today's my day off from working out..

which means somehow, i'll be on the treadmill once this a.m., and this evening.

Can't do anything else - mainly because of the cold, ice and snow..


----------



## scooby

I've had these cracks on both of my thumbs from lifting, since before Christmas. I keep tearing them open before they fully heal over. I just ripped both of them open again today.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Getting a full maintenance done on the car, so i have to go to the gym later on today.

I've never been to this gym at 4:00 p.m., can't be any different than looking at some of the numb skulls in the morning.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Air bags and Oxygen tanks..

that's going to be my next review of the other gym.

Air bags are the folks standing around gym yacking , that are round, fluffy and puffed up. 

Oxgen tanks are just as bad except, they're built with a cylindrical shape (no chest, no a**) - standing around blowing out air. (they also have a problem with valve-shut off.) they don't know how to shut the hell up and work out.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I've had these cracks on both of my thumbs from lifting, since before Christmas. I keep tearing them open before they fully heal over. I just ripped both of them open again today.


Put some triple antibiotic ointment and a little lotion (good lotion that does not have water as a first ingredient) on your hands and also some on the inside of latex gloves and sleep with them on. Sounds weird, but is very effective. I have the same thing happen in winter months here and my hands are too dry to heal. That'll literally close up cracks overnight.


----------



## Kevin001

Its crazy how my body is getting more defined and I haven't changed anything.


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> Put some triple antibiotic ointment and a little lotion (good lotion that does not have water as a first ingredient) on your hands and also some on the inside of latex gloves and sleep with them on. Sounds weird, but is very effective. I have the same thing happen in winter months here and my hands are too dry to heal. That'll literally close up cracks overnight.


I've been putting antiseptic and then taping them up for a few days. They close up, but yeah they keep getting ripped back open. I'll try antibiotic + lotion.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

scooby said:


> I've been putting antiseptic and then taping them up for a few days. They close up, but yeah they keep getting ripped back open. I'll try antibiotic + lotion.


And scooby?? *DON'T FORGET TO WEAR BANDAIDS!!!.*.

If you have an open wound, you can easily contract all types of bacteria in a gym. You don't know what those people have, dude!!

Please?? bandaids?

*please*?:crying:


----------



## scooby

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> And scooby?? *DON'T FORGET TO WEAR BANDAIDS!!!.*.
> 
> If you have an open wound, you can easily contract all types of bacteria in a gym. You don't know what those people have, dude!!
> 
> Please?? bandaids?
> 
> *please*?:crying:


Yeah nah I always wrap up my thumbs in a bandage when that happens. I have sticky bandage tape or whatever its called and wrap it around the thumbs a few times with dressing.


----------



## Maverick34

Can't wait to get outta this hellhole & use my power rack (my baby)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Well,

i guess i learned a very valuable lesson. To stop worrying about other people's ignorance in the gym. Especially in Mexico/NM.

I walked into this new gym i've been attending since last week. I saw a beautiful black man who looks and is built like Cam Newton. He was working out by himself, and though there were white and hispanic guys in there on steroids? They looked "fake" compared to his natural build.

I did my workout, and realized he was giving me occasional glances - but just like myself? He did not interrupt his workout to talk.

Folks were staring at him and myself, making comments, especially the white and hispanic females. He didn't give any of them the time of day. He wasn't walking around trying to be anyone's friend. Didn't give a rat's as** about what they thought of him.

I think he scared folks mainly because he was serious. 

He had no idea how he inspired me to just stop giving a sh**t about the staring, comments, people nudging each other, gaping, pointing and what people think.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Ah man..

this isn't the FIRST time it's happened, but i usually shake my head in sympathy for guys when it does.

There was this HUGE white guy who saw me in the gym. I wasn't interested in him? But because he kept staring his hispanic girl friend, caught on, and did not like it.

When they were ready to leave, i guess he told her he would be sitting on the gym bench to wait for her.

Okay, there are exactly 3 different benches @ 3 different locations in that gym. Guess which one he picked? The one that was aaaaaaaaallll the way across from the ladies locker room and right in front of me where i was working out. I looked up and there he was staring away. When i caught him, he'd start looking around at other things. But the moment i would concentrate on my work out.. i felt those damn laser beams..

Well, apparently, i knew it wasn't just me. He was staring so hard, he didn't realize that his girlfriend came out of the locker room looking for him. And she caught him.

He didn't see her, she stepped in his view, and slapped the living sh***t out of this guy!!!:lol

She smacked him so hard, folks were turning around wondering what the hell happened.

And what's even funnier??? They were leaving together - WHILE SHE WAS CUSSING HIM OUT!! :lol

(That's something my mom would do!!) :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> thank GAWD for the inversion table..
> 
> thank GAWD for the inversion table!!!












It reminds me of this commercial. He's 72 and he feels GREAT! :lol


----------



## BAH

Less talk, more instructing


----------



## catcharay

Seemingly after 2 days of rest from exercise I feel unfit again and my brain casts doubts. BUT I think my noob research has yielded results with building lean muscle quickly because already i see tone on my stomach -very slight but still, it's just 3 weeks of doing twice weekly exercise and low cardio. Cutting fat atm so I can't build as much lean muscle. My folks have a treadmill which I'll use and I'll also invite my sister to go running.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Man! i wished i lived in Seattle!

I get so SICK of this desert sun beating down constantly during a hike.

Then we have the snow.. Then we have the ice.. but do we have rain? NOOOOOOOO! not as much as i'd like.


----------



## catcharay

Feel so lazy to workout. It feels like if I don't do my workout before 9am, I won't do it at all. But this is an exception because I want to maintain my fitness level..keep it ignited, otherwise I'll feel weak not in my body but also my MIND.


----------



## Findedeux

Incredible back pain the day after deadlifts.

I already got rid of squats for that reason.

I wish I knew what I was doing wrong.


----------



## millenniumman75

Yesterday.....19F in shin-deep snow. Feeling like I had to do the Army run with heavy sweats on.....not fun. Dodging snow plows? Not fun. I had to run weird to keep from slipping, which happened a couple of times (I didn't fall, though). At 5.5 miles, a couple of walking periods due to heavy snow.....I had had enough.

I am sore and I am not running today because I hav to get up VERY early tomorrow morning.


----------



## InFlames

It's so bad I can't watch people do Calf Exercises anymore. I think I've seen maybe 1 out of 100 do it correctly. I tried not to let it bother me and I tried correcting 2 people, 1 who even asked because I have really good calves. But they don't listen. I STRESS the amount of weight doesn't matter, stop trying to do the whole rack because your only going up and down an inch. I try to get through to them that it's all in the range of motion and stretch and burn. You have to go all the down below level and come all the way up. And on some reps I tell them to bend their knees slightly and go up an extra 3 inches everyone one misses. My calves might be the biggest in the gym and they are definitely the most defined, from the front it's the classic diamond shape and you will never see me using the whole rack, I even do body weight calf raises at the end of the workout. 

So when I see a guy probably 30 pounds heavier than me and just HUGE up top yet my calves destroy his I just shake my head and go wow.


----------



## Maverick34

Findedeux said:


> Incredible back pain the day after deadlifts. I already got rid of squats for that reason. I wish I knew what I was doing wrong.


I had the same problem bitd in the gym. A member suggested maybe it's because I didn't do lower back regularly? I believe he was right. If you don't hit a particular muscle group on a regular, it's like doing it for the very first time & you feel annoying soreness


----------



## Pernny

InFlames said:


> I STRESS the amount of weight doesn't matter, stop trying to do the whole rack because your only going up and down an inch. I try to get through to them that it's all in the range of motion and stretch and burn. You have to go all the down below level and come all the way up. And on some reps I tell them to bend their knees slightly and go up an extra 3 inches everyone one misses. My calves might be the biggest in the gym and they are definitely the most defined, from the front it's the classic diamond shape and you will never see me using the whole rack, I even do body weight calf raises at the end of the workout.


I'll have to try your bending the knee tip. I've been working on my calves but they are still stubbornly puny. How many bodyweight calf raises do you do? And do you have any more calf tips?


----------



## InFlames

Pernny said:


> I'll have to try your bending the knee tip. I've been working on my calves but they are still stubbornly puny. How many bodyweight calf raises do you do? And do you have any more calf tips?


I had written a whole routine and everything, the exact same thing I did to get my calves big in 2 months, it was probably too long a post anyway but I posted it last night and this site does that weird thing where it logs you in again, even though your already logged in and it just got stuck on a blank page I was tired and just assumed it went through but I don't see it. I'll write it again but be briefer, there were some long rants about people and their ego about how much eight they use I don't need to rewrite. I was pretty excited to teach someone that really wanted to learn and knows it will take lot more than 3 rushed sets at the end of your leg workout once a week to grow them.


----------



## Maverick34

Gonna create a workout routine schedule, seeing that I'm now back on track with workout discipline. For a couple of years I was barely training & when I did it was on a whim/no routine. Looking forward to it


----------



## Findedeux

I wish it was that.

I do lower back every week.



Maverick34 said:


> I had the same problem bitd in the gym. A member suggested maybe it's because I didn't do lower back regularly? I believe he was right. If you don't hit a particular muscle group on a regular, it's like doing it for the very first time & you feel annoying soreness


----------



## Maverick34

Findedeux said:


> I wish it was that.
> 
> I do lower back every week.


Hmm, maybe try 2x a week, & possibly making one of those workouts a "light" session


----------



## catcharay

It feels good when my muscles are sore the day after of my workout, it means I worked out hard enough. Getting used to the feeling.


----------



## sosassy

i wish running was easy


----------



## Maverick34

catcharay said:


> It feels good when my muscles are sore the day after of my workout, it means I worked out hard enough. Getting used to the feeling.


I use to love it when I was hardcore. Not so much now. Best way to deal with it is increase your exercise poundages very slowly. I use to use 1/2 lb & 1/4 lb plates. Worked like a charm


----------



## catcharay

Maverick34 said:


> I use to love it when I was hardcore. Not so much now. Best way to deal with it is increase your exercise poundages very slowly. I use to use 1/2 lb & 1/4 lb plates. Worked like a charm


Oh, well what I meant was soreness from sprinting very intensely. The only weights I've been doing is 19 pounds with lunges and squats. When I start doing other weight exercises, I'll keep that in mind :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

I might have to adjust my leg day workouts. My a** is getting bigger and rounder not sure I like that. Hammies are ok and calves need a little bit of work.


----------



## Pernny

Started going to a new 24 hour fitness. It has some of the laziest, most talkative people I've ever seen in a gym. At all times, there's more people aimlessly walking around instead of lifting. It's like a zombie flick.

Would someone please tell me why headphones don't deter people from talking to you anymore? People will still come up to you all chummy, as if you were just waiting for a gym conversation. :no


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran six miles.
It was TOUGH since I ran six miles two days ago, and then almost five miles yesterday. I need a day off.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm seeing improvements in my delts. Its nice when you see progress, makes you push harder.


----------



## scooby

Doing my deadlift work sets to Kesha because I broke my earphones a couple weeks ago, and replacements haven't come in the mail yet. Also I suck at adding up plates. My deadlift sets were 10kg lighter than they were meant to be. Derp. Only realised on the drive home.


----------



## catcharay

My fitness is going higher, now I can do bench jumps (w/o feeling like dying) and today I did some running until it was exhaustive and I felt hypoglycemic - need to eat more. Increased my protein by drinking that powder thing so it's convenient. Kind of interested in the keto diet.


----------



## Skeletra

Just tried some "flat belly"-Yoga poses with the intent of doing this every day...
Let me present the Crow pose:








Holy ****ing ****. It's harder than it looks.
No way I can support all my weight on my hands. It also creates a tremendous strain on my left wrist (which may have a minor damage, but shouldn't). And then you're supposed to breathe like this.
Yeah, I'm finding another "flat belly"-routine.


----------



## Kevin001

My legs/hammies must be improving because my workout today was a breeze, no struggle what so ever.


----------



## cmed

I have absolutely no desire to go to the gym lately. For the past month or so it's felt like a chore every time I went. I think I'm going to stop going for a little while and just go running instead.


----------



## Kevin001

I decide to just skip my usual "ab" day. Its a waste of a day. I can just incorporate a few here and there when I'm training something else.


----------



## millenniumman75

60F feels different in the afternoon than it does at night. I feel like its more draining during the day, like I have a lead caboose....well, I do have Paxil fat, but it feels different working it in the daytime. 

Two runs in two days have left my calves burning. I need to watch that. The first significant warmup of the year can get me to pull a muscle if I am not careful and we don't want that!


----------



## unemployment simulator

trying to find the energy for todays shoulder session. its in here (me) somewhere I just gotta coax it out!



Kevin001 said:


> I decide to just skip my usual "ab" day. Its a waste of a day. I can just incorporate a few here and there when I'm training something else.


I used to have an ab and obliques day but I found that those muscles got worked over the course of doing a full body workout. I guess its dependent on how much you want to define and shape that part of the body.


----------



## unemployment simulator

getting back into doing more consecutive days without a break. I used to be at 6 days on and 1 day off but I have fallen into a bit of a state where I have been losing motivation so its been more like 2 or 3 days on, one day off. trying to kick back into a more intense routine, hopefully this method will help in the long run.


----------



## heysoulsister

Pernny said:


> Would someone please tell me why headphones don't deter people from talking to you anymore? People will still come up to you all chummy, as if you were just waiting for a gym conversation. :no


I know right. This is why I avoid making eye contact with anyone when I'm in the gym. It's more effective.


----------



## Kevin001

You know that pump you get after working out? I wish I could stay like that forever......ugh.


----------



## catcharay

My arms are sore from yest. even with modified push ups, so I challenged myself adequately. Arm workouts are not my fave but I hope to be able to get to the point where I have the ability to do full push ups. Looking fwd to going camping and hiking w a fresher perspective, now I feel such enthusiasm for a challenge - and the heavy breathing it brings. It quietens my mind. So proud of myself, now that I have cultivated an actual enjoyment for exercise I can have it for life. It has pushed the frontiers of my brain to create empowerment feelings and I actually feel good about myself! There is left to be desired when it comes to my diet though. No dairy, no sugar seems impossible. Already ate some of my chocolate bunny prematurely.


----------



## unemployment simulator

feel great getting back into more consecutive days training, body is feeling aches, know i'm doing something right and pushing it. making some good progress, going into a cut and trying to determine the amount of calories I am gonna need. been bulking since the end of last year. before that was on a cut since the summer, then was on a bulk last spring.


----------



## scooby

Ripping open 2 of my 3 tears on my hands yesterday and today. One for each day. I should just perpetually have my hands taped, and that will be my life from now on.


----------



## Kevin001

I miss my veins. At first I didn't care but now I miss how badass I looked with veins popping out everywhere. Idk, I want them back but don't want to be smaller.


----------



## BAC

Has anyone noticed a link between whey protein shakes and acne breakouts? I'm pretty much just going to stop using them, as they seem to be linked for me. Since becoming much more consistent in drinking them, I've started getting minor break outs on my back, my chest, and my face (I typically never have body acne). It's pretty frustrating and embarrassing. At this point, they're really not worth it for me.


----------



## goldiron

Recently, I did push-ups and the next day my biceps became really sore. Its like when you visit the doctor and he/she gives you a shot in the biceps. Then after the shot you get sore felling on your muscles.


----------



## unemployment simulator

todays workout was tough, real tough, knew i'd hit a wall sometime soon while cutting. i'm still maintaining but its a lot harder, time to start a pre workout phase (only use them when I really need them). seeing my weight today made me a bit happier, what I am doing is getting results.


----------



## AllTheSame

I did the usual three miles on treadmill, and started incorporating elliptical, so one mile, five minutes on elliptical, one mile, five min, one mile. I'm amazed at how much easier it's gotten after only one week of cardio. I'm getting faster and my breathing is a lot easier. Also did reps on bench press and curls...I'm really easing into the lifting because I've had a pretty serious injury before. But so far, so good. I actually need to push myself a lot more, today was too easy.

Also noticed a woman in there staring at me today, I swear to God I know everyone's gonna think this is BS. But you know how you can just *feel* someone staring? I looked up from the mirror four times and she was staring right at me, four times. She's I'm guessing early twenties, so waaaay younger than me anyways. And she was really loud during her workout. Lots of grunting going on lmao. Reminds me of that bit Adam Sandler used to do...."Is it sex or is it weigh lifting"? She also didn't wipe down her work stations when she was done. So. My choices were to wipe up her sweat with my towel, or lay in it. I chose the former. She was cute but not that cute ffs.


----------



## Omgblood

After using Adipowers for the last 3 weeks I can say I like them


----------



## scooby

My deadlift is FINALLY back at where it was 5 months ago. It felt good to get the bar up after regressing and failing for so long. Hopefully onward and up from now on.


----------



## McFly

Been going the keto diet for the past month and didn't have any energy. I've been eating some carb heavy foods I had stocked in the pantry for the past few days and now I feel like I want to workout rather than it being a chore. I'm going to give the cyclical ketogenic diet a try but I hope it doesn't doesn't cause a frequent transition state because those headaches suck.


----------



## MCHB

Endure.


----------



## Humesday

I really need to get into the habit of exercising soon after waking up. I can't focus until I exercise, so I often end up wasting so much time when I put it off until later in the day.


----------



## unemployment simulator

just finished a really good workout, very pleased with my progress right now. there has been fluctuations with my performance over the last week but i'm holding up pretty well with cut i'm on. been doing loads of walking too in between workouts. anywhere between 3-8 miles depending on the balance of calories in. i'm surprised at the amount of energy I have! the only thing stopping me is the eventual muscle tiredness in calves and shins or the feet aching, actual energy feels like I have unlimited amounts recently. I am also waking up ready to do the same thing the next day ,my powers of recovery are really good. surprising myself.


----------



## BAH

I know when It's time to start exercising once again when I try to reach for something off the floor & I get a bad shoulder pain..


----------



## McFly

http://imgur.com/dCHAH


That post is so inspiring. Amazing how much of a transformation in only 4 months. I have got to get off my lazy *** and stick to a diet and workout.


----------



## Findedeux

Did 85 for the first time for dumbbell bench press.

May stop doing chest dips because the range of motion seems a little too much for my shoulders.


----------



## 8888

Working out is boring.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Working out is boring.
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


You can make it fun . Go dance, go outside and hula hoop, swim maybe.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> You can make it fun . Go dance, go outside and hula hoop, swim maybe.


Yeah I should, thanks.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

It looks like I'm getting bigger muscle wise but I feel weaker. Weird.


----------



## Humesday

holy ****ing charlie horse, batman!!!


----------



## cosmicslop

I haven't worked out for almost a month due to finals, increased anxiety due to finals, and switching up my diet back to low-carb (not yet confident what I'm eating will suffice as energy for workouts). Ugh my body is going to be at the mercy of all the equipment. Never fall out of a good habit.


----------



## cosmicslop

So I went to the gym for the first time in a month and a half, and oh boy the hunger I felt after was ravenous for carbs. I need to have some fatty snacks right after before I cave in to gluten and sugar.


----------



## cybernaut

Jogging outside at 9pm or 10pm is just perfect. Very few cars and people. Thankfully,I live in a safe area.


----------



## Arbre

Walking with my dog down a forest trail was taking 2 hours and 45 minutes to 3 hours. Yesterday we did it in 2 hours. Must be because I've been doing some jogging and leg workouts.


----------



## Rickets

It's a nice change focusing on toning up and getting lean as opposed to bulking.


----------



## Arbre

I have been eating more but I've also been doing workouts for about an hour every other day. I weighed myself and I weigh 155. So I've gained 10 pounds and this is the most I've ever weighed.


----------



## BAC

Rickets said:


> It's a nice change focusing on toning up and getting lean as opposed to bulking.


Bulking has always been a little unnecessary in my opinion. I've never taken part in a bulking/ cutting routine in my entire life, and I don't plan to. I prefer to stay lean all year round, and I think this would be ideal for most other people as well.


----------



## Rickets

BAC said:


> Bulking has always been a little unnecessary in my opinion. I've never taken part in a bulking/ cutting routine in my entire life, and I don't plan to. I prefer to stay lean all year round, and I think this would be ideal for most other people as well.


Basically the only reason I ever began a bulk was because of a medical condition and was very underweight. Can't see myself doing it again anytime soon.

I agree for the average person it's probably more ideal. And personally I prefer the lean/toned look for myself.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I just realized the only obstacle preventing me to have the body I want is...*drum rolls*...stress.

I know what to eat, when to eat it, how much to eat, I know what supplements I need, I know how to calculate calories, proteins, fats, carbohydrates, I know how to prepare my food, I know what to eat when I'm out and have to buy food from the store. I know every machine at the gym and almost every exercise you can think of, I know how to work every muscle group, I know my strong points, I know my weak points, I know how my body reacts in every situation, if I eat x or if I do exercise y, I know what strategy to adopt is I wanna lose fat and what strategy to adopt if I wanna gain mass, I know almost everything that I need to know to live a healthy lifestyle and look like a model (ok, not a model but close). I know rest plays a vital role.

And guess what ? If I'm stressed I can't do s**t at all cause I have an addiction to sweets, tons and tons of sweets. Others are addicted to cigarettes or alcohol or drugs. I eat truckloads of sugar and I can't stop it. I get really bad withdrawal effects if I don't it that cookie right now, I think about it continuously for hours and hours and I can't concentrate on anything else, I get angry and panicked and so on.

I remember last year when the therapy went really well I was able to get back to my diet and exercise. Then the therapy went downhill, and so did my diet. Exercise alone wasn't helping. Hope this new therapist does a good job.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get more protein powder its been way too long since I've had some.


----------



## cmed

The AC at the gym wasn't working today and it was over 90F outside. Was sweating buckets before I even finished warming up. I actually liked it. Something about sweating up a storm feels really good when working out.


----------



## Humesday

I love how tired I am after a good circuit training session. I'm just sitting here with a nice buzz and no stress.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so glad I'm done working at the casino for this week....phew.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I'm so glad I'm done working at the casino for this week....phew.


 That's not even primetime gambling! Friday and Saturday nights are when everybody comes out.

I wonder if there have been any raids at your casino. :um


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> That's not even primetime gambling! Friday and Saturday nights are when everybody comes out.
> 
> I wonder if there have been any raids at your casino. :um


Damn I just realized I posted this in the wrong section, lol. I know I can't imagine what its like working those days. Anxiety overload.


----------



## cosmicslop

My new personal trainer


----------



## wiZZ

What's the best pre workout to use? never used any before, just heard it's like taking 4 cups of coffee and going ham off it.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to incorporate more chest workouts. Seems like everything focuses on my arms and shoulders these days.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

cmed said:


> The AC at the gym wasn't working today and it was over 90F outside. Was sweating buckets before I even finished warming up. I actually liked it. Something about sweating up a storm feels really good when working out.


Wow, you have AC ? All the gyms I've been in had just....open windows. It was a pain to train in the summer. It was literally decreasing my performance cause I was out of air quicker and couldn't do so many reps.


----------



## cmed

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Wow, you have AC ? All the gyms I've been in had just....open windows. It was a pain to train in the summer. It was literally decreasing my performance cause I was out of air quicker and couldn't do so many reps.


Apparently not. The AC is still broken, and according to the signs hanging up around the gym the parts to fix it have been ordered and they're waiting for them to arrive... for the past several weeks. They either need a new supplier or they're just too cheap to reinvest back into their business. Based on the condition of the rest of the gym, I assume the latter.

But yeah I guess we're lucky we even had it in the first place, although I kind of expect it when it's been over 90F for the past month.

Just gotta cope with it I suppose. Performance has definitely plummeted lol.


----------



## Findedeux

No AC no membership fee...



cmed said:


> Apparently not. The AC is still broken, and according to the signs hanging up around the gym the parts to fix it have been ordered and they're waiting for them to arrive... for the past several weeks. They either need a new supplier or they're just too cheap to reinvest back into their business. Based on the condition of the rest of the gym, I assume the latter.
> 
> But yeah I guess we're lucky we even had it in the first place, although I kind of expect it when it's been over 90F for the past month.
> 
> Just gotta cope with it I suppose. Performance has definitely plummeted lol.


----------



## cmed

Findedeux said:


> No AC no membership fee...


It's even more important in your case. I remember what Florida was like in the summer, good lord.


----------



## cosmicslop

When I do lunges, I can't tell if my form is all wrong or if I'm just giving up on life. 

Really, though. I have to work on them.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to exercise more, I feel so small right now....ugh.


----------



## Findedeux

So apparently too much exertion with gymnastic skills (back levers) causes my right hand to go numb for the rest of my workout.

Something about blocking the blood flow.

Good to know...


----------



## unemployment simulator

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Wow, you have AC ? All the gyms I've been in had just....open windows. It was a pain to train in the summer. It was literally decreasing my performance cause I was out of air quicker and couldn't do so many reps.


I came in here to mention the same thing.

so i've got another free gym pass trial thing, this time for a private gym in the centre of town. its 24 hour which is great because working out in this heat is proving to be an impossible task.. I looked like someone had dumped a bucket of water over me a couple of days last week when it was really hot. there was that much sweat. I don't mind a bit of sweat but when it starts to affect the performance and numbers are down, imo its time to switch things around. working out in colder temperatures for me is great.


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I'm going back to working abs again.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I really need to get more protein powder its been way too long since I've had some.


I've never had any - that stuff is expensive.



Kevin001 said:


> I really need to incorporate more chest workouts. Seems like everything focuses on my arms and shoulders these days.


Yes, you do. It's needed for those unruly guests at the casino who need to be wrestled to the ground. Then, you have to look god when you're dancing next to someone like Chippendale. Jr.



Kevin001 said:


> I'm so glad I'm done working at the casino for this week....phew.


That's not an excuse - you know you LOVE working there. It's a whole new storyline :lol.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I've never had any - that stuff is expensive.
> 
> Yes, you do. It's needed for those unruly guests at the casino who need to be wrestled to the ground. Then, you have to look god when you're dancing next to someone like Chippendale. Jr.
> 
> That's not an excuse - you know you LOVE working there. It's a whole new storyline :lol.


:laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> :laugh:


I was hoping that would brighten your day, misspellings and all.


----------



## Findedeux

Protein powder can actually be significantly cheaper than regular sources of protein.

The last time I bought protein powder I got a MyProtein sale for $5-6/pound.

Eggs or milk or chicken or yogurt would be noticeably more expensive.

That said, I prefer to get most of my protein via regular food. Only thing I don't mind putting protein in at all are my waffles; can't even taste the stuff is there.



millenniumman75 said:


> I've never had any - that stuff is expensive.
> 
> Yes, you do. It's needed for those unruly guests at the casino who need to be wrestled to the ground. Then, you have to look god when you're dancing next to someone like Chippendale. Jr.
> 
> That's not an excuse - you know you LOVE working there. It's a whole new storyline :lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator

man this heat..... so today was cheat day, I didn't even count the calories.. I usually hit over 6k on a cheat day. decide to hit the gym as I have so much sugar in my system. I didn't expect it to be so difficult just to get a workout done!! I get there and my workout is still sucking and i'm not even hitting the same numbers when I was cutting! :shock i'm meant to be bulking right now but circumstances are really working against me. this heat won't let up, and the trains are utterly useless right now.

got delayed by the london victoria service that was running around half an hour late. so I missed my connection, which meant walking to late night gym about 2 and a half miles up hills with 25% gradients in what was probably about 25 degree heat. I was in a rush as well probably walking at about 4mph? I needed to because I had been delayed and I had to give myself enough time at the gym to do a workout. so I get there and I am already sweating like crazy before I have even started working out. I think this must be the factor in why my workouts suck so bad right now. at least I have found a gym with decent ac at last.



Findedeux said:


> Protein powder can actually be significantly cheaper than regular sources of protein.
> 
> The last time I bought protein powder I got a MyProtein sale for $5-6/pound.
> 
> Eggs or milk or chicken or yogurt would be noticeably more expensive.
> 
> That said, I prefer to get most of my protein via regular food. Only thing I don't mind putting protein in at all are my waffles; can't even taste the stuff is there.


I find it's cheaper to get chicken, I can get a kilo for £3.33 ($4.41). it comes from somewhere in poland so it's probably not amazing quality but then most chicken seems to come from there these days unless you go independent and that usually means paying much higher prices.


----------



## Rickets

I like how some people (mostly women thankfully) must think I can't catch them staring at my booty while I do my squats ha. I'm right in front of a mirror, I can see you cuz


----------



## BAC

I'm starting a body weight only routine on Monday. It's going to be a refreshing change from working with weights, and I'm kind of excited about it.


----------



## scooby

I've been growing a beard for the last few months as a challenge to hit a squat milestone. Beard doesn't come off until I hit the 200.


----------



## Rickets

Can't seem to catch a break on my shoulder. Sore at the back, did exercises to fix it, now sore at the front...can't do bench press til it heals. fmd


----------



## Humesday

I need to jog more. Everything seems to start going downhill when I'm not jogging regularly.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to step it up, I need more structure in my workouts.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I've been growing a beard for the last few months as a challenge to hit a squat milestone. Beard doesn't come off until I hit the 200.


How's the training going? Obviously well if you've got your eyes on a 200kg squat soon. How's the bench and deadlift coming along? Any thoughts of competing yet?

It's been going mostly well for me, too. Just did another comp this month. Took first place, but got a little injury and I can't deadlift for awhile.

Also, it's a well-known fact that an epic beard adds around 10% to your lifts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> How's the training going? Obviously well if you've got your eyes on a 200kg squat soon. How's the bench and deadlift coming along? Any thoughts of competing yet?
> 
> It's been going mostly well for me, too. Just did another comp this month. Took first place, but got a little injury and I can't deadlift for awhile.
> 
> Also, it's a well-known fact that an epic beard adds around 10% to your lifts.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Training has been average to be honest. Just finished a program cycle and made no improvements so its back to the drawing board. Might take a week or so off powerlifts. I'm at least not far off 200kg at 190 atm so if I get it sorted it should fall soon enough. Been injuring my shoulder a lot so bench hasn't gone anywhere and deadlift is slow. Probably won't compete for a while still. Still pushing up your total with PRs? Whats it at now?


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Training has been average to be honest. Just finished a program cycle and made no improvements so its back to the drawing board. Might take a week or so off powerlifts. I'm at least not far off 200kg at 190 atm so if I get it sorted it should fall soon enough. Been injuring my shoulder a lot so bench hasn't gone anywhere and deadlift is slow. Probably won't compete for a while still. Still pushing up your total with PRs? Whats it at now?


At the level I'm at and you're getting to progress gets crazy slow. It's why most never get past it. Sometimes you go through a whole training cycle and make squat gains and lose bench gains. Just part of it, injuries, too. It's very satisfying to keep pushing on and looking back at the years it took to get there.

Anyway, yeah I cut down from the 110kg class to the 90kg this year and managed to add a little to my total. I actually weighed in at like 86kg, so a little light. Lifts were as follows:

Squat: 227.5kg with knee wraps
Bench: 167.5kg
Deadlift: 275kg
Total: 670kg
(They use metric plates in this federation)

The squat and deadlift were small PRs, bench was slightly under, but to be expected with all the weight loss. I'm bulking for my next meet, so hoping for better numbers next year. Hopefully I'm not out of commission on deadlift too long either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShadowOne

i want to exercise in theory but when it comes to actually start im just like ughblehfuuuu


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> At the level I'm at and you're getting to progress gets crazy slow. It's why most never get past it. Sometimes you go through a whole training cycle and make squat gains and lose bench gains. Just part of it, injuries, too. It's very satisfying to keep pushing on and looking back at the years it took to get there.
> 
> Anyway, yeah I cut down from the 110kg class to the 90kg this year and managed to add a little to my total. I actually weighed in at like 86kg, so a little light. Lifts were as follows:
> 
> Squat: 227.5kg with knee wraps
> Bench: 167.5kg
> Deadlift: 275kg
> Total: 670kg
> (They use metric plates in this federation)
> 
> The squat and deadlift were small PRs, bench was slightly under, but to be expected with all the weight loss. I'm bulking for my next meet, so hoping for better numbers next year. Hopefully I'm not out of commission on deadlift too long either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you following anyone's program atm? Or have you written your own. I'm thinking of piecing together my own program. I think I was neglecting higher volume work and accessory work too much. What sort of accessory stuff do you do for your lifts?

For my squat accessory I'm thinking of using box, fronts, and barbell bulgarian split squats. speaking of bulgarian splits, I did them for the first time this week and holy crap they slayed my glutes the next day. I was not expecting that at all. I've never been sore like that from a leg session ever before. I think those Bulgarian splits are staying in lol.
For deads I might do stuff like stiff leg, deficits, pete rubish style back extensions, and bent over rows and lat pulldowns or other rowing movements.
I haven't thought about bench yet, but I have a bench focused day tonight so I'll have a play around with some stuff. Close grip, incline, skull crushers not sure what else.

All my mains have some pause work for accessory too. Do you have any suggestions on what I could add? I'm going to have to research and plan my sets/rep/progressive overload over the weeks.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Are you following anyone's program atm? Or have you written your own. I'm thinking of piecing together my own program. I think I was neglecting higher volume work and accessory work too much. What sort of accessory stuff do you do for your lifts?
> 
> For my squat accessory I'm thinking of using box, fronts, and barbell bulgarian split squats. speaking of bulgarian splits, I did them for the first time this week and holy crap they slayed my glutes the next day. I was not expecting that at all. I've never been sore like that from a leg session ever before. I think those Bulgarian splits are staying in lol.
> For deads I might do stuff like stiff leg, deficits, pete rubish style back extensions, and bent over rows and lat pulldowns or other rowing movements.
> I haven't thought about bench yet, but I have a bench focused day tonight so I'll have a play around with some stuff. Close grip, incline, skull crushers not sure what else.
> 
> All my mains have some pause work for accessory too. Do you have any suggestions on what I could add? I'm going to have to research and plan my sets/rep/progressive overload over the weeks.


For the months leading into my meet I was working with a coach. I'll be hiring him again meet year when I compete again. Since I'm injured now anyway I'm doing some bodybuilding the next couple months.

Volume is definitely crucial at more advanced levels. Just going in and hitting a couple peak sets isn't enough total work to continue driving progress. You'll have to keep the RPE lower and get more sets and reps in. You don't want to hit RPE 10's very often. Are you familiar with Prilepin's Chart? It's a good place to start when setting up your own routine as far as sets and reps within certain percentages of your 1RM. Google it and it'll pop right up.

As far as accessories during competition season I'm almost strictly performing the big three and close variations. Bulgarian split squats, long paused squats, hack squats, paused bench, bench with chains, close grip, floor press, double paused deadlift, block pulls, deadlift to the knees and of course standard squat, bench and deadlift. I have come to like having a full body bodybuilding day once a week as well.

As far as I'm concerned a setup like this is ideal. Pretty close to what my coach had me doing, too.

Day one
Heavy squat
Bench or bench variation
Deadlift or deadlift variation

Day two
Heavy bench
Squat or squat variation 
A couple weak point accessories (chin ups, rows, curls, whatever)

Day three
Heavy deadlift
Bench or bench variation
Squat or squat variation

Day four
Full body bodybuilding day
Optional overhead press

You could also eliminate one of the squat/squat variation slots if squatting 2x/week is more your preference. I've had both ways work really well. The high frequency benching works really well for me though. I'm actually benching 4x/week at the moment.

As far as sets and reps I'd recommend a rotation of a true heavy day (peak set with back off sets), a speed day (lots of sets with less weight focusing on form) and a reps day (like 5x5) and rotate weekly. This is kinda how the Cube Method is set up. So one week heavy squats, speed bench and reps deadlift and then rotate them the next week. Choose your variations based on where you usually fail a lift. Deadlift lockout do block pulls. Add a pause on bench right below where you usually fail, etc.

Anyway, this is the style I fall back on when doing my own programming. I'd like to try those Rubish style back extensions, but my gym doesn't have one of those benches like that. Don't get too caught up in adding a lot of accessories, sometimes less is more and the big three and close variations of should be the bulk of your training. If truly know 100% that a weak muscle is holding you back then add in something for it. Otherwise just get better at the main movements. I'm kind of a minimalist when it comes to training, keep it simple as long as you can. Think of the lifts as a skill you have to master. You don't need to simultaneously be trying to learn a bunch of other skills that might or might not help with the main ones, spend your time learning the ones that matter.

Even if you're not competing yet I'd recommend doing a mock meet in the gym a few times a year. Plan your training around that. An off season, in season and then peak for your mock meet and hit some new maxes. It'll be more like true powerlifting training and it'll benefit your lifts, too. It'll be more structured and you'll be working towards definite goals. There's something to be said about having a plan and carrying it out towards a goal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShadowOne

Finally had the energy to exercise this week every day since Sunday. And I feel like I have more energy because of it. everything in my body is sore right now lol. Cept my shoulders which will hurt tomorrow

It's just really hard when you don't, and then you can't get any energy because you're not exercising from the lack of energy


----------



## millenniumman75

I get continuously stalked by police when running the streets. Three different cruisers. One SUV watched me four times.....and I run right past the police station!


----------



## Humesday

I was going for a walk in the middle of the night when some guy who looked like Charles Manson started following me on his bicycle. He slowly followed me for half a block, then abruptly turned around and took off. lol I think he was scoping me out as a potential target.


----------



## springbreeze1

I've been training for marathon for a couple of months, weekly mileage increased to 30+, and long run increased to 13 mile. A little surprised that RHR hasn't dropped yet, still hovering above 50. A little bit disappointing because they say that the lower the RHR, the higher the probability of dying of heart attack.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran six miles - three hours after having pizza as my only meal for the day. I had a bit of trouble running.


----------



## scooby

I started recording my workouts for the first time tonight. Recording as in writing them down in a notebook. I think having a log of my lifts will help me track and make my progress so much more easily. Before I'd just be looking online for programs and following them blindly and casually based on feel. I can adjust my workouts if I find that my recovery isn't up to speed, and pinpoint exactly what lifts are affecting others. I'll know exactly how much work I put in.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to get more balance in my workouts.


----------



## springbreeze1

The heat is making a come back. My run this week is going to suffer. It doesn't help that the sweatband I ordered to be shipped from China over a month still hasn't arrived.


----------



## Kevin001

Being consistent is the key, no matter how bad my day is I need to get my workout in.


----------



## scooby

The benches where I work are so much better than the benches at the gym I usually train at.

They are like these: 









They have some pivot thing on them. The rack can be moved from like 11 oclock where the grey beam is, to straight vertical like the yellow beam. All you do is press, and the rack will fall back onto the grey beam and out of the way. Maybe they are more common in other gyms or around the world, but when we first got them in they blew my mind, I hadn't seen them before. We have decline, incline and military press versions of them too. I don't know why I don't train there more often.


----------



## Charmander

I want to get an exercise bike but I have no room...


----------



## Kevin001

I'm proud of myself been working out everyday for over 2wks......I'm seeing some results.


----------



## Kevin001

If no one buys me 30lb db's for my birthday/Christmas then I'm getting them myself. I need more weight for my workouts.


----------



## JH1983

Double bodyweight squat for a triple today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooby

Oly lifts are hard.


----------



## 8888

I should really exercise today.


----------



## beepboop

*nothing*

i literally have nothing to think about while i workout..what do you guys think about?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I can't wait for my cross cycle to arrive next week


----------



## Kevin001

I feel like I'm getting smaller even though I'm lifting more.....might be the diet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't wait for my cross cycle to arrive next week


Delivery on Friday then it's Cardio City baby!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Second 15 minute session on my cross cycle, total wake up call tommy fitness levels currently


----------



## scooby

Thinking of going to an oly weightlifting gym some time and get some coaching. Except the closest one is still a bit to drive. Maybe every now and then I'll make a trip.


----------



## catcharay

I was so fatigued today, it might have been lack of sleep because my bpm at the peak of my sprint was 78 but I felt ready to collapse. I would also like to do weights again while it's hot, it's my preference over sprints. Omg it's also due for me to resume squats..you can do squats anywhere, now I'm just being lazy.


----------



## Kevin001

I love working out, those times when you're tired af from work but know you still need to get your workout in are magical. How bad do you want it?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Need to do another 15 minutes on the bike tonight


----------



## Kevin001

My lower abs are the hardest to work...I swear I might have some issue going on.


----------



## Kevin001

Did 10 clapping pushups with ease. I'm getting stronger.


----------



## Kevin001

These bigger dumbbells are exactly what I needed.


----------



## Kevin001

My old dumbbells feel like baby weights now, its crazy.


----------



## scooby

First day training in a weightlifting club this afternoon. Very nervous, but actually too excited to let nerves get in the way. It's been a while since I've felt this excited for something.


----------



## Kevin001

Thinking about doing more reps, idk though. After awhile too many reps might not be effective. Slow and controlled seem to be the way to go for muscle growth. But I feel like knocking out more...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

My quads/lower body have to be growing because my underwear is gripping my thighs more than ever. My waist is still small though.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Didn't have enough time to do an hour-long workout like I wanted. Need to get the remaining half done after I get home. Positives: seeing more results while stepping on the scale, my sleeping patterns are slowly becoming normal. Not seeing much improvement with my physical health and management of my psychosomatic symptoms though. Stomach still cramping a bit and feeling gassy while constantly belching. Hopefully within the next few weeks I'll see less GI problems.


----------



## Kevin001

I miss my veins....starting to come back though. Diet is key.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

My glutes are getting more toned. I noticed this while putting my pants on yesterday, no butt lifts needed.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> no butt lifts needed.


Joke? Congrats though, lol.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Joke? Congrats though, lol.


I should have been more specific: no Brazilian butt lifts needed.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> I should have been more specific: no Brazilian butt lifts needed.


Oh you were thinking about getting some? Gotcha.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Oh you were thinking about getting some? Gotcha.


:laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

Got my new protein powder in today....soooo good. Killed legs also.


----------



## Kevin001

thatsher said:


> Everytime I go to the gym more regulary, I get sick. My body is so sensetive. Another week break cause of my fever and swollen tonsils. It's really frustrating.


Really? Is your immune system just weak in general? Why do you think its the gym causing you to get sick? Germs?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

5 minute sessions 3 times a day seems best to me currently, it gets the blood flowing without my body saying "stop" and my mind saying keep "keep on going"


----------



## Kevin001

thatsher said:


> I think so, I tend to get sick very easily. Not sure why ?


Maybe you didn't get sick a lot as a child so your immune system didn't get to build up? Most people that got sick as a child now have stronger immune systems.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to begin doing crunches again soon as well


----------



## Kevin001

Killed legs today but my left knee was literally spazzing afterwards.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

15 minutes on the cross cycle and two 15 minutes walks too and from work today


----------



## scooby

Today I dun goofed. Taped my wrists up without putting a less adhesive layer underneath. I only thought to cut the tape/hair _after_ I ripped off my hair.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Increasing the tension/resistance on my cross cycle is not only better for my knee, it also gets my heart going a bit more too which is nice


----------



## scooby

Trying to decide between these 2 types of shoes.

Nike:










Or

Reebok:










I like a few of the Nike colours. But those Reebok ones look slick, and reviews say they are more solid/heavier/sturdy than the Nike ones.


----------



## MCHB

Whoa. Cardio goes away fast and it's only been like 6 days since I was last on the bike. Eating like 45 minutes before heading out probably didn't help things either, lol.


----------



## scooby

scooby said:


> Reebok:


Probably going to go with these. Someone at one of my gyms let me try his Nike Romaleo 3's. Half a size bigger than my size, but my feet were still too fat for them. These are meant to be wider.

On another note, my coach wants me to compete for the first time in a couple weeks. At least I'll get some official numbers on the board.


----------



## Kevin001

Had to skip my workout today, first time in months....ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

My veins are returning....yay.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Probably going to go with these. Someone at one of my gyms let me try his Nike Romaleo 3's. Half a size bigger than my size, but my feet were still too fat for them. These are meant to be wider.
> 
> On another note, my coach wants me to compete for the first time in a couple weeks. At least I'll get some official numbers on the board.


Oly lifting or PL competition?


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> Oly lifting or PL competition?


Oly lifting. I switched focus onto it about 2 months ago.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Oly lifting. I switched focus onto it about 2 months ago.


Yeah, I remember reading a post of yours awhile back saying that. I don't know much about Oly lifting meets, but you should do it. Competing really makes you want to take your training to the next level.

I can see myself trying other types of training in the future. For now I have powerlifting goals I want to achieve though. Still want to do a national meet and get an elite total in either the 100kg or 90kg weight class. Not sure beyond that, depends how things are going then. I've been interested in boxing and grappling for awhile. I plan on trying that at some point once I'm not as focused on powerlifting.

Anyway, keep us updated on the possible competition. I'd like to hear about it if you do it.


----------



## Kevin001

I guess I'm upper body dominant......my legs take forever to grow.


----------



## riverbird

I bought a set of kettlebells and I used one for the first time yesterday. I was partially terrified that I was going to either hit myself in the face with it somehow or drop it on my head because that would be my luck. Good workout, though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Exercised today, first time in over a week


----------



## MCHB

Okay, started a new mountain biking regiment as of yesterday. Everyday (except Wednesday because fencing) and alternating longer/shorter rides ie: 20km one day, so half it and do 10km the next day, etc. Makes sense in my head, anyway!


----------



## MCHB

Okay new plan: Hamster Wheel on the treadymill until things dry out a bit. (Spring is here, lol!) O_O


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Good 20 minutes of stretching & 15 minutes on the cross cycle today. I feeling like I should order that workout bench too


----------



## Kevin001

I need more carbs in my diet.


----------



## JH1983

635x1 block pull PR earlier.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to stay focused and hit my workouts hard.


----------



## Kevin001

So many people say I'm small...ugh need to eat more. I'm in shape just small....whatever.


----------



## scooby

Gym shut for a couple days due to heavy rain. Gotta train at a regular gym until next week.


----------



## JH1983

Kevin001 said:


> So many people say I'm small...ugh need to eat more. I'm in shape just small....whatever.


The eating is by far the hardest part of this lifestyle for me. Hitting the gym I love and figuring out how to progress is interesting in its own way. The constant eating I don't enjoy. I spend so much time preparing and eating food. Plan my days around it 365 days a year. It's just so much food. It takes me 4000 calories a day just to maintain my weight. To gain weight it's miserable with how much it takes. There's not enough time in the day. If sleep in a little on the weekend it pushes all those meals closer together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

JH1983 said:


> The eating is by far the hardest part of this lifestyle for me. Hitting the gym I love and figuring out how to progress is interesting in its own way. The constant eating I don't enjoy. I spend so much time preparing and eating food. Plan my days around it 365 days a year. It's just so much food. It takes me 4000 calories a day just to maintain my weight. To gain weight it's miserable with how much it takes. There's not enough time in the day. If sleep in a little on the weekend it pushes all those meals closer together.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah that is why I try to get in extra calories wherever I can....pb...extra carbs....eat out every now and then.


----------



## cybernaut

I've been out of it for a week due to playing catch up at work and grad school. Next week, we're getting back on schedule. I just hate how I always come home so damn late.

I also want to research a homemade Greek yogurt milkshake recipe. I need more protein in my life.


----------



## JH1983

OneLove21 said:


> I've been out of it for a week due to playing catch up at work and grad school. Next week, we're getting back on schedule. I just hate how I always come home so damn late.
> 
> I also want to research a homemade Greek yogurt milkshake recipe. I need more protein in my life.


I do the following for my daily shake:

16oz low carb milk 
2 scoops Optimum Nutrition vanilla ice cream flavor whey protein
8oz one minute oatmeal
2 cups of kale
A mixture of about 1/2 cup of fresh raspberries, strawberries, blueberries and blackberries
1/2 plain Greek yogurt
8oz of egg whites 
3 whole eggs (pasteurized)
2 tablespoons of olive oil

1719 calories
99g carbs
78g fat 
159g protein

I split it into mid morning, mid afternoon and post workout or late evening. If you're not trying to gain weight you could tone it down quite a few notches, but it tastes great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cybernaut

JH1983 said:


> I do the following for my daily shake:
> 
> 16oz low carb milk
> 2 scoops Optimum Nutrition vanilla ice cream flavor whey protein
> 8oz one minute oatmeal
> 2 cups of kale
> A mixture of about 1/2 cup of fresh raspberries, strawberries, blueberries and blackberries
> 1/2 plain Greek yogurt
> 8oz of egg whites
> 3 whole eggs (pasteurized)
> 2 tablespoons of olive oil
> 
> 1719 calories
> 99g carbs
> 78g fat
> 159g protein
> 
> I split it into mid morning, mid afternoon and post workout or late evening. If you're not trying to gain weight you could tone it down quite a few notches, but it tastes great.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks a lot.This definitely sounds quite good. And yes, I am trying to gain some weight to be honest. I definitely can't wait to experiment.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm starting to see some delt gains...yay.


----------



## scooby

I miss low bar squats.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Another 15 minutes on the cross cycle for the day, need to maintain this through the week


Kevin001 said:


> I need more carbs in my diet.


I need more greens in my diet, lol


----------



## Kevin001

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need more greens in my diet, lol


Easy fix....get some frozen microwavable bags and boom veggies.


----------



## MCHB

25km tonight. Didn't get out the past few days on account of pinkeye (how the heck did I get pinkeye?). Been rainy the past couple days, but was nice out this evening!


----------



## Kevin001

I'm thinking about working out with smaller weights. Focusing more on the form and muscle connection might be more important than just lifting heavy.


----------



## JH1983

Kevin001 said:


> I'm thinking about working out with smaller weights. Focusing more on the form and muscle connection might be more important than just lifting heavy.


A few questions...

What lead you to this line of thinking? 
Do you really feel your form is off somehow? 
If yes have you recorded yourself performing the lifts and analyzed your form comparing it to proper form?
Is it a lack of progress either in strength or muscle gain leading to this decision?
If the answer to that last question is yes are you certain you're in a consistent calorie surplus and are you making an effort to consistently add weight to the bar?

Sorry for bombarding you with questions, Kevin. Just trying to get you thinking and not jumping into anything unproductive based on a whim. I'm a very analytical lifter, lol. It serves me well though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

JH1983 said:


> A few questions...
> 
> What lead you to this line of thinking?
> Do you really feel your form is off somehow?
> If yes have you recorded yourself performing the lifts and analyzed your form comparing it to proper form?
> Is it a lack of progress either in strength or muscle gain leading to this decision?
> If the answer to that last question is yes are you certain you're in a consistent calorie surplus and are you making an effort to consistently add weight to the bar?
> 
> Sorry for bombarding you with questions, Kevin. Just trying to get you thinking and not jumping into anything unproductive based on a whim. I'm a very analytical lifter, lol. It serves me well though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've just noticed a ton of people slowing down their reps and using smaller weight just making sure they hit that muscle right. I was saying maybe if I go that route I'll see results faster.


----------



## JH1983

Kevin001 said:


> I've just noticed a ton of people slowing down their reps and using smaller weight just making sure they hit that muscle right. I was saying maybe if I go that route I'll see results faster.


I wouldn't do it with the big compound movements. Those techniques are better suited for isolation exercises like curls and delt flyes and stuff. Getting stronger on the compounds builds your base. Hitting weak points with isolation stuff is just the icing on the cake. Should never be your main focus, especially as a natty lifter. Pump style training doesn't really seem to work well without "assistance." Getting stronger and eating more works amazing for anyone though.

If I were in your shoes I'd set my sights on hitting the 1/2/3/4 plates milestone on overhead press/bench/squat/deadlift and up your calories. Throw in rows and chin ups for good measure. You're already lean anyway, getting your heavy compounds up will transform your physique nicely. Worry about advanced techniques later. Big weights make big men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

JH1983 said:


> I wouldn't do it with the big compound movements. Those techniques are better suited for isolation exercises like curls and delt flyes and stuff. Getting stronger on the compounds builds your base. Hitting weak points with isolation stuff is just the icing on the cake. Should never be your main focus, especially as a natty lifter. Pump style training doesn't really seem to work well without "assistance." Getting stronger and eating more works amazing for anyone though.
> 
> If I were in your shoes I'd set my sights on hitting the 1/2/3/4 plates milestone on overhead press/bench/squat/deadlift and up your calories. Throw in rows and chin ups for good measure. You're already lean anyway, getting your heavy compounds up will transform your physique nicely. Worry about advanced techniques later. Big weights make big men.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmm ok thanks 

I'll probably just keep the weight but just slower reps....concentrate more on the connection.


----------



## Kevin001

JH1983 said:


> If yes have you recorded yourself performing the lifts and analyzed your form comparing it to proper form?


I guess this as well. My form is better with lighter weight. So its like is form better than just living heavy....I would say so or seems to be.


----------



## JH1983

Kevin001 said:


> I guess this as well. My form is better with lighter weight. So its like is form better than just living heavy....I would say so or seems to be.


Well, obviously perfect form is easier to achieve with lighter weights. You want to be within a certain range of percentages of your 1RM for maximum growth though. Too light and you're basically doing cardio and not stimulating growth and too heavy and you'll have form breakdown and also end up shortchanging yourself on total volume.

For your purposes let's say between 75-85% of your 1RM is going to be your bread and butter zone for strength and size gain. Roughly in the 5-10 rep range. There should be pretty much zero form breakdown in this range. This is where you're going to make your gains and also learn proper motor patterns through hundreds and thousands of clean reps over time. Mastering the movements in this way should carry over to near perfect form when in the 90% and over rep range as well, should you ever choose to pursue this line of training.

This would be for your compound movements anyway. I wouldn't recommend going any harder than one rep short of failure (RPE 9) for these for injury prevention and also unintentionally learning poor motor patterns.

For isolation stuff 1RM is mostly irrelevant. I prefer the 10+ for most of these. Sometimes many more. Shrugs and dips I'll often do sets of 40. Chin ups sets of 10-15. Chin ups and dips are more compound than isolation, but being a bodyweight exercise different rules apply in my opinion. Now if you get into weighted chin ups and dips 10 reps and below is going to be more appropriate. Most other isolation stuff 10-15 reps is my preference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

JH1983 said:


> Well, obviously perfect form is easier to achieve with lighter weights. You want to be within a certain range of percentages of your 1RM for maximum growth though. Too light and you're basically doing cardio and not stimulating growth and too heavy and you'll have form breakdown and also end up shortchanging yourself on total volume.
> 
> For your purposes let's say between 75-85% of your 1RM is going to be your bread and butter zone for strength and size gain. Roughly in the 5-10 rep range. There should be pretty much zero form breakdown in this range. This is where you're going to make your gains and also learn proper motor patterns through hundreds and thousands of clean reps over time. Mastering the movements in this way should carry over to near perfect form when in the 90% and over rep range as well, should you ever choose to pursue this line of training.
> 
> This would be for your compound movements anyway. I wouldn't recommend going any harder than one rep short of failure (RPE 9) for these for injury prevention and also unintentionally learning poor motor patterns.
> 
> For isolation stuff 1RM is mostly irrelevant. I prefer the 10+ for most of these. Sometimes many more. Shrugs and dips I'll often do sets of 40. Chin ups sets of 10-15. Chin ups and dips are more compound than isolation, but being a bodyweight exercise different rules apply in my opinion. Now if you get into weighted chin ups and dips 10 reps and below is going to be more appropriate. Most other isolation stuff 10-15 reps is my preference.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good stuff.

I guess I'm torn between making gains and just having that shredded look, not really big but cut.


----------



## JH1983

Kevin001 said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I guess I'm torn between making gains and just having that shredded look, not really big but cut.


That'll be almost entirely diet related. Getting stronger is always going to help though. Stronger muscles are denser and more developed and will look more shredded as long as bf% allows them to be seen. You know? You don't necessarily have to gain weight to get more developed. It's trickier and slower, but not impossible. Best thing for this in my opinion is calorie cycling. That's where you eat more on training days than off days to to build muscle without gaining much, if any weight. Recomping. If I recall you work out every day, so you'd have to make adjustments somehow. Maybe more calories on lower body days or something.

I've been going through a similar dilemma myself. On one hand I'm leaner than I've ever been and on the other I've got a meet coming up and I need to be gaining weight and getting stronger. I'm really not wanting to lose my abs, but if it comes down to it it'll just have to happen for awhile to achieve what I'm trying to achieve. I've really come to enjoy being lean and it's somewhat in conflict with my powerlifting goals.


----------



## Kevin001

JH1983 said:


> That'll be almost entirely diet related. Getting stronger is always going to help though. Stronger muscles are denser and more developed and will look more shredded as long as bf% allows them to be seen. You know? You don't necessarily have to gain weight to get more developed. It's trickier and slower, but not impossible. Best thing for this in my opinion is calorie cycling. That's where you eat more on training days than off days to to build muscle without gaining much, if any weight. Recomping. If I recall you work out every day, so you'd have to make adjustments somehow. Maybe more calories on lower body days or something.
> 
> I've been going through a similar dilemma myself. On one hand I'm leaner than I've ever been and on the other I've got a meet coming up and I need to be gaining weight and getting stronger. I'm really not wanting to lose my abs, but if it comes down to it it'll just have to happen for awhile to achieve what I'm trying to achieve. I've really come to enjoy being lean and it's somewhat in conflict with my powerlifting goals.


Yeah I figured the diet thing. Stronger muscles and the leaner frame is probably ideal. Just want something I can rock all year long and maintain. I alternate....upper body, lower body, and hit abs once a week.


----------



## scooby

Aww yeah, my shoes just got in. Heavier than my old ones, but I feel so solid and glued to the floor. 
Haven't had a session with them yet though.










These were hard to get my hands on. Nowhere in my country stocks them regularly. Had to wait 3 weeks just to order it from the official store, and they only had 1 left when they finally had stock. Pretty much every person and their mothers rock the Nike Romaleos in my gym, so these are unique.


----------



## Kevin001

scooby said:


> Aww yeah, my shoes just got in. Heavier than my old ones, but I feel so solid and glued to the floor.
> Haven't had a session with them yet though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were hard to get my hands on. Nowhere in my country stocks them regularly. Had to wait 3 weeks just to order it from the official store, and they only had 1 left when they finally had stock. Pretty much every person and their mothers rock the Nike Romaleos in my gym, so these are unique.


Name?


----------



## mt moyt

alan thrall videos have really helped me with my squats and deadlift


----------



## scooby

Kevin001 said:


> Name?


Reebok Legacy Lifter.


----------



## JH1983

All the eating is starting to wear me out. Getting 5500 calories every day gets so exhausting. I've got 20lbs to gain by fall, so hopefully I just adapt to it or something.


----------



## Kevin001

I just started writing my workouts down....I need to be more structured.


----------



## gunner21

Kevin001 said:


> I'm thinking about working out with smaller weights. Focusing more on the form and muscle connection might be more important than just lifting heavy.


What does muscle connection mean anyway?


----------



## gunner21

I've really stalled on my shoulder workouts. Can't seem to get past 115 lbs for overhead press. Been trying for over a month.


----------



## Kevin001

gunner21 said:


> What does muscle connection mean anyway?


Exactly what it sounds like. When you're working out really focus on the muscle you're working on and contracting it. Visualize the muscle working......mind connects to the muscle.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if I should start stretching before working out....hmm.


----------



## Kuse

Kevin001 said:


> I wonder if I should start stretching before working out....hmm.


Last time I had a gym membership, that ended in a technical contract battle (I won). They didn't do any warming up anymore, only warm down. But I don't trust gyms now, so not sure.


----------



## Kevin001

Kuse said:


> Last time I had a gym membership, that ended in a technical contract battle (I won). They didn't do any warming up anymore, only warm down. But I don't trust gyms now, so not sure.


I workout at home but just hear a lot of people say it really helps.....especially on leg day. But I've never been much of a stretcher besides doing yoga occasionally but never before lifting.


----------



## Kuse

Kevin001 said:


> I workout at home but just hear a lot of people say it really helps.....especially on leg day. But I've never been much of a stretcher besides doing yoga occasionally but never before lifting.


Surely can't hurt, my legs could use some more help for sure. I have done yoga before and think it is totally amazing, mind and body.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Switched from 8 & 7 minutes on to 5 minutes on, 5 minute break x 3


----------



## catcharay

I don't think I push myself hard to the point where I could potentially peak doing my elliptical workout. Time of month makes it even harder.


----------



## Kevin001

Just got some 10lb ankle weights, they are huge. Almost covers my calves but I'm excited should really make working out fun. My old ones were 5lbs maybe?


----------



## Kevin001

My bodyfat % went up....crazy.


----------



## mt moyt

Im on the first day of week 5 of my fierce 5 program. starting to see a bit of changes. dunno if its because I've switched from crisps to bananas or the workout though.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to slow everything down, I'm burning too many calories when I work out.


----------



## Kevin001

Most people think squatting is best for the glutes...wrong....hip thrusts are...trust me.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get my measurements.


----------



## JH1983

Pulled an easy deadlift single with 650lbs off 6-8" blocks today. This was after doing squats, too. Shouldn't be long before I can pull it from the floor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen

impressive.

I did legs and an hour's worth of aerobic activity this afternoon. Worked up a good sweat. The weather and being busy has caused havoc on my outdoor workouts. Trying to remain positive.


----------



## Kevin001

Slow reps and focusing on the contractions/tension seem to be the way to go.


----------



## MCHB

Added some mild strength training to my regiment; nothing intense, but a few arm curls each day isn't going to hurt and it's better than doing no upper body stuff! The fencing I do kinda helps in that regard, but it mainly targets the forearm and shoulders. I did 20 of them in a set last night with 15lb weights and I can certainly feel it today. Humble start but better than what I was doing before.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to start a nightly routine of crunches tonight


----------



## cosmicslop

I wish glute bridges weren't such an awkward exercise to do around anyone and this is including yourself. It just feels like I'm violating the air with every thrust.


----------



## MCHB

Turtling: apparently normal and yet really annoying lol.

...The reddits on the subject however are extremely entertaining!


----------



## dragonfruit

I'm obese and looking to get back to exercising. I'm afraid of the pain, being out of breath and having to exercise in front of others. I just feel so put off exercising in front of others. I have a Wii fit that hasn't been used in years and the time I plan on using it well my spouse likes to sit up till early hours and by the time he goes to bed I'm to tired. I saw my photos that were taken on Friday night and I am huge! I'm also afraid if I drop the weight to quick that I will saggy lose skin. I'm 5'3 (163cm) and weigh 216 lbs (100 kg).


----------



## Kevin001

dragonfruit said:


> I'm obese and looking to get back to exercising. I'm afraid of the pain, being out of breath and having to exercise in front of others. I just feel so put off exercising in front of others. I have a Wii fit that hasn't been used in years and the time I plan on using it well my spouse likes to sit up till early hours and by the time he goes to bed I'm to tired. I saw my photos that were taken on Friday night and I am huge! I'm also afraid if I drop the weight to quick that I will saggy lose skin. I'm 5'3 (163cm) and weigh 216 lbs (100 kg).


Yeah a gradual decline in weight would be best. Does your husband workout maybe he could join you? But yeah slow changes like giving up soda or sweets.....fried foods....just cut back slowly on stuff.


----------



## MCHB

Decided to make up an excel spreadsheet to track my distance and altitude gain(as of the 7th) totals and plugged in the data via posts here and on facebook. 

..Since January I've ridden 652km. O_O


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Crunches and push ups are on the menu today


----------



## feels

Doing my arms and back tomorrow but it's kinda lame because I'll have to get there at like 5pm after work so it's gonna be so crowded. When I originally started working out I wanted really built legs but now I think I'm more excited about the idea of having beefy arms lol.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Doing my arms and back tomorrow but it's kinda lame because I'll have to get there at like 5pm after work so it's gonna be so crowded. When I originally started working out I wanted really built legs but now I think I'm more excited about the idea of having beefy arms lol.


Do both


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Do both


That's definitely the goal. Maybe in a year or so I can post some dope progress pics on here.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> That's definitely the goal. Maybe in a year or so I can post some dope progress pics on here.


Yeah everyone will be like damn Vicki! :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think I need to reduce the resistance for a spell


----------



## dragonfruit

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah a gradual decline in weight would be best. Does your husband workout maybe he could join you? But yeah slow changes like giving up soda or sweets.....fried foods....just cut back slowly on stuff.


 I gave up soda in Feb my one vice was cola no matter if it was a major brand or generic I would drink it. As for sweets I do have a sweet item at night such as hot chocolate or jello with fruit. I want to lose weight gradually.

I believe my weight game has been through mental stress/depression and anxiety. In my teens I was 60 kgs so I'm not genetically made to be fat.


----------



## unemployment simulator

todays workout was difficult. things I am learning;

this injury to my lower back is not getting any better, still cannot perform squats without pain, taking a couple of weeks off doesn't seem to have helped much? its just returned when I started back up again! so I need to do something about that, think lower back exercise/stretches twice a day. i'll try that, if it doesn't work I have no idea what to do as yet.

my performance could be entirely based around how I feel the previous day. yesterday my physical energy was at a real low point, I was completely drained. although I slept well last night, today my workout wasn't very good at all. it might be I need a day of recovery?


----------



## JH1983

unemployment simulator said:


> todays workout was difficult. things I am learning;
> 
> this injury to my lower back is not getting any better, still cannot perform squats without pain, taking a couple of weeks off doesn't seem to have helped much? its just returned when I started back up again! so I need to do something about that, think lower back exercise/stretches twice a day. i'll try that, if it doesn't work I have no idea what to do as yet.
> 
> my performance could be entirely based around how I feel the previous day. yesterday my physical energy was at a real low point, I was completely drained. although I slept well last night, today my workout wasn't very good at all. it might be I need a day of recovery?


 Could very well be a lack of core strength or failure to brace your core properly on squats causing the back pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator

JH1983 said:


> Could very well be a lack of core strength or failure to brace your core properly on squats causing the back pain.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


interesting, thanks for mentioning that. what would you suggest? could a regular workout focused on core help me out? its the lower right, I haven't consulted a doctor about it yet.


----------



## JH1983

unemployment simulator said:


> interesting, thanks for mentioning that. what would you suggest? could a regular workout focused on core help me out? its the lower right, I haven't consulted a doctor about it yet.


Take a look at this first on bracing your core for lifts.

http://www.kingofthegym.com/valsalva-maneuver/

I don't know that a specific core workout is in order. Most typical core exercises you'll see won't help with this. The core acts isometrically during lifts like squat or deadlift. Crunches and the like will have limited carryover at best. Doing stuff like that is nothing like bracing your body against hundreds of pounds, you know? Heavy weighted planks for 30-60 second sets would be much better in terms of specificity.

It might not be a core thing, it's just often overlooked. Definitely worth considering the possibility though. With a weak core or failing to brace properly that weight on your back is going to do bad things to your spine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator

JH1983 said:


> Take a look at this first on bracing your core for lifts.
> 
> http://www.kingofthegym.com/valsalva-maneuver/
> 
> I don't know that a specific core workout is in order. Most typical core exercises you'll see won't help with this. The core acts isometrically during lifts like squat or deadlift. Crunches and the like will have limited carryover at best. Doing stuff like that is nothing like bracing your body against hundreds of pounds, you know? Heavy weighted planks for 30-60 second sets would be much better in terms of specificity.
> 
> It might not be a core thing, it's just often overlooked. Definitely worth considering the possibility though. With a weak core or failing to brace properly that weight on your back is going to do bad things to your spine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ah thanks
I don't think its the spine, it feels more like pain from a muscle, like I pulled a muscle somehow and the injury is activated whenever I do squats. I can do most other stuff in my workout fine. will look into that technique, thanks I hadn't thought about breathing and how it affects the workout.


----------



## VanDamMan

New Fav: Hex Deadlifts. Perfect exercise.


----------



## ShadowOne

its crazy how much of a difference i feel in my arms after exercising a bit. Its still unattractively skinny, but it still feels like a big difference


----------



## regimes

i fell off the wagon a couple weeks ago due to the stress of finals. i haven't been watching what i've been eating OR exercising regularly. but i got my fitbit aria scale today and tried it out. i'm at the 8 lb loss mark somehow! i had thought i'd be all the way back up to my starting weight. when i was exercising i accidentally gained back to my 5lb loss mark. i don't know how this happened, unless it's just been me exercising hard at work, which is totally plausible. great surprise nonetheless!


----------



## scooby

My clean and jerk sucks. The jerk especially. Which is most common thing people struggle with actually. But my snatch is just about on par with C&J which isn't a good or usual ratio. Anyways, my 2nd comp this weekend. Nervous but excited to push my total up more.


----------



## Kevin001

Its been forever since I ran.....hmm need to see if I still got it.


----------



## MCHB

I think I have a bruised rib from Wednesday night. An old fighter came out and he still has the technically ability, but his gauging (ie, how hard we land shots) was way off and I took a lunge to the right side of my chest that felt like I was hit by a length of rebar end on. There's some pain when I breathe, so yeah. Haven't been hit that hard in a long time!


----------



## feels




----------



## JH1983

feels said:


>


 Very true, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

My workouts usually are like 45-hr, thinking I need to go longer.


----------



## feels

Decided to avoid the gym last week after going consistently for 3 months. Sorta regretted it but I did my arms/back today and definitely felt a lot more excited/focused than before and was able to go heavier. I think I'm gonna change up my routine this week too and that'll make it even more fun.


----------



## feels

Been trying to really go heavy with my upper body and it always feels so good. With my legs I'm a big baby lol.


----------



## feels




----------



## feels

Always have anxiety going to the free weight section when it's busy. I'll usually avoid it until it's more clear but tonight I just strolled up like I owned the place and just focused on myself. Also used the smith machine for upright rows and military presses which I've never done before. Baby-steps. Left feeling more confident.


----------



## firestar

I'm pretty much done with doing push ups with my feet elevated. They're too easy now. I don't mind doing them with one arm except it's so hard to balance myself properly.


----------



## Kevin001

At a rough spot.....I think I should be working out longer daily then again maybe not....idk.


----------



## feels

I wanna go to the gym but I've been sick the past few days. I'm getting better but I'm scared if I push it it'll just make it worse.


----------



## Kevin001

Really focusing hard on my upper body.....need mass bad. Btw I need to order them ONE bars asap.


----------



## scooby

I've been incredibly slack with my weightlifting in the last 3 weeks. Skipping days, exercises in my program. I'm going to start tryharding a lot more. And try cut down to the 85kg weight class for real this time.


----------



## Mc Borg

I saw this video last week on reddit, and ever since I haven't done any sit-ups or crunches. That hollow body feels amazing. I have a bad lower back as well and it's been feeling a lot better since doing these.


----------



## unemployment simulator

^ may have to give that a watch, been struggling with a lower back injury for a long while now. I have been doing stretches twice daily but wondering if there is anything else I can do to help.

I need to do some cardio today but my social anxiety has me stuck indoors right now. I can't leave the flat, ugh man. probably gonna have to force myself out...


----------



## unemployment simulator

done it! 4 hours of walking. my legs are killing, I did squats yesterday as well. :fall


----------



## scooby

My thumbs are getting absolutely destroyed by hook grip. Sucks.


----------



## feels

i gotta start focusing more on my shoulders. biceps are getting noticeably bigger but I feel like my shoulders haven't changed nearly as much.


----------



## unemployment simulator

unemployment simulator said:


> todays workout was difficult. things I am learning;
> 
> this injury to my lower back is not getting any better, still cannot perform squats without pain, taking a couple of weeks off doesn't seem to have helped much? its just returned when I started back up again! so I need to do something about that, think lower back exercise/stretches twice a day. i'll try that, if it doesn't work I have no idea what to do as yet.


still getting problems here. stretching and doing lower back exercises twice a day, sometimes three times daily and its not helping, the injury just won't heal even after a lot of time off, just comes back with a vengeance. i'm gonna try foam rolling next.


----------



## firestar

I haven't had access to a pull up bar since I left in December. Got back yesterday and, of course, can't do one any longer. I wonder how long it will take to get that ability back.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My yoga/stretching is now done for the day, just need to get in a bit more cross cycling and do some core exercises as well



Mc Borg said:


> I saw this video last week on reddit, and ever since I haven't done any sit-ups or crunches. That hollow body feels amazing. I have a bad lower back as well and it's been feeling a lot better since doing these.


I'll have to check that out, I've got some lower back problems and I'd like to improv my core as well. I do crunches sometimes but just the screen shot reminded me of a different core exercise I can try as well


----------



## SplendidBob

Lifted all the weightsies on the leg press machine today. Done with low reps now (on the advice of my new physio), 20 rep stuff from now on, baby weights and going to ease back on the leg stuff. Have never trained at that rep range before, should be interesting to see how my body reacts.


----------



## firestar

I wonder if I'm actually sore from running a mile and attempting to do a pull-up yesterday or if it's just a reaction to traveling/jet lag.


----------



## firestar

I really think it was the traveling that caused the soreness. Everything is much less painful today after a good night's sleep. 

Odd. I never noticed that before.


----------



## SplendidBob

Unsurprisingly, doing my full routine with 20, 15, 12 reps on half weight (rather than 3-8 on twice as much) is unbelievably exhausting. Total volume is greatly increased though so it should be more effective. Also took a long time.


----------



## scooby

Might do some jerk recovery today, but I'm wondering how I'm going to do it in my commercial gym without making a whole bunch of noise from the bar dropping onto safeties.


----------



## Kevin001

I've got to pick up the intensity of my workouts....been slacking.


----------



## unemployment simulator

this lady is really good at yoga, great positions for back issues, doesn't rush through it, adds in a bit of humour here and there.






think this is my new favourite video.


----------



## scooby

I'm getting weaker. Feelsbadman.jpg. At least I'm getting lighter too, so its an inevitable trade-off.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to hit legs harder been neglecting.


----------



## Kevin001

My hamstrings are so tight/sore from yesterday.


----------



## JH1983

Well, I totally screwed up my training for the last month. Got involved with my ex and started drinking, smoking cigarettes, eating fast food and skipping a bunch of gym days. I got her out of my life last week, I'm working on quitting smoking again and I've been back on track with the eating and lifting this week. 

Luckily I'm still sitting at 220lbs, but I've definitely lost some strength. Went in today for some heavy triples on bench press and box squats. Got 335x3 on bench and went for 350lbs and only got two and missed the third rep. Went up to 460x3 on box squats. Disappointing, but not terrible all things considered. 

At this point I think my goals for my meet in the fall are likely unreachable due to this setback. I'm going to do my best to at least surpass where I was a couple months ago and get a total on the books somewhere around 1600lbs. I'm injury free and feeling pretty motivated again. I can try to shoot for 1675lbs sometime next year.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm such a sucker for girls that have nice quads.....speaking of this my leg game needs help.


----------



## ShadowOne

i really should exercise...but im feeling lazy af


----------



## firestar

I know I can't rush this sort of thing, but I'm going to be disappointed if I can't manage a pull-up again by August.


----------



## scooby

I've done something in my thumb, like a ligament or tendon sprain or something during last session. Which means I might not be able to hook grip. Which means no weightlifting. It hurts just putting my thumb into hook grip position without anything in my hand.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I've done something in my thumb, like a ligament or tendon sprain or something during last session. Which means I might not be able to hook grip. Which means no weightlifting. It hurts just putting my thumb into hook grip position without anything in my hand.


Welcome back to powerlifting.

Seriously though, that sucks. Hope it heals up soon.


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> Welcome back to powerlifting.
> 
> Seriously though, that sucks. Hope it heals up soon.


I actually have started doing some powerlifting again since last week coincidentally. Before this thumb thing. Gotten a lot weaker though, because my main focus has been improving WL technique. I've lost around 30kg on both my squat and deadlift.


----------



## Kevin001

Just now realizing how much I like girls with nice arms. I guess since I've been working mine so much I've just be obsessing over them lol.


----------



## ShadowOne

i dunno how people exercise and be depressed. kudos to them


----------



## Kevin001

Got through the workout even though I'm still hurting from last leg day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm slowly getting closer to being comfortable with 1 minute planks


----------



## unemployment simulator

new pb's :clap


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I am thinking about working out! It better count


----------



## lilyvinn

Still wanting to overcome fear of previous terrifying experiences in gym that are keeping me in my room with ****ty work out equipment.


----------



## Mc Borg

So it looks like calisthenics is where it's at. I _need_ to be able to do this:


----------



## Kevin001

Cardio sucks, I avoid it or might do very little occasionally. I'm all about them gains.


----------



## Chevy396

Picking up trash in the woods was good, useful exercise this morning. After I rest a little and hydrate I'm going to lift weights.


----------



## ShadowOne

highly recommend people working on flexibility. There's no visual improvement, but i feel a lot better in general after a month or so of working on it pretty regularly

feels like my weight is more evenly dispersed on my knees/legs and stuff. it almost feels like i'm lighter because i dont feel these focused areas of weight-holding


----------



## ShadowOne

oof. my gluteus maximi


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to up my calorie intake.....feel like I'm losing size or not as big as I was.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> I really need to up my calorie intake.....feel like I'm losing size or not as big as I was.


Eat as much food as you can every couple hours and supplement it with protein powder. It's the only way to get good gains. I would suggest cooking your own food too, it increases your appetite and you can make whatever sounds good.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I've only done a few squats but I'm already seeing improvement. :3


----------



## Chevy396

Wanderlust26 said:


> I've only done a few squats but I'm already seeing improvement. :3


Nice. It feels good, huh?

I just started taking creatine and I noticed an increase in how much I can lift and how fast I recover. I've never taken any supplements other than protein for lifting weights, always just focused on cooking and eating as much good quality food as I possibly could. I like the potential of creatine though. I just hope it doesn't raise my blood pressure.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I forgot to do the plank today. Oh, no, now it's too late. I am stuck in bed. >.<

I'll do it tomorrow and post my time then.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to incorporate more pushups into my workout. Helps with size.


----------



## Rickets




----------



## MCHB

Trying to make a more conscious effort to drink more water throughout the day.


----------



## Wanderlust26

finallyclosed said:


> Nice. It feels good, huh?
> 
> I just started taking creatine and I noticed an increase in how much I can lift and how fast I recover. I've never taken any supplements other than protein for lifting weights, always just focused on cooking and eating as much good quality food as I possibly could. I like the potential of creatine though. I just hope it doesn't raise my blood pressure.


Ha, yes indeed. I felt a bit more confident at the beach.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Need to incorporate more pushups into my workout. Helps with size.


If you want to get big you will have to use free weights. At least that's what I always used to hear from bodybuilders.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> If you want to get big you will have to use free weights. At least that's what I always used to hear from bodybuilders.


Haha I use weights....pushups just give me good gains fast .


----------



## JH1983

A friend of mine that I've been training awhile benched 325lbs today for a single at 40 years old. I'm super proud of him. Most he'd done before was 275lbs. Life circumstances have prevented us from going to the gym together for a long time until this week. He'd definitely been underestimating himself lifting alone. Looking at his bar speed with 230lbs I told him he was stronger now than he'd ever been and 300+ was possible. We went in today and 300lbs went up easy, then 315lbs not too much struggle and finally 325lbs. I think another year and he'll hit 365lbs.

My other friend I've been training got 500lbs on deadlift a few weeks ago. He's been making great progress lately, too. I think he might hit 600lbs at some point or close to it.


----------



## Chevy396

I am going to stop drinking juice and soda. That should cut out enough calories to lose a few pounds.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I hate it when people make such a big deal about girls wearing makeup at the gym. Most of them just got out of work or school, so duh, they're going to have makeup on. Waterproof stuff exists.


----------



## Kevin001

Lighter weight and more reps is where its at. I see more definition and see more growth then just lifting heavy for mass.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Lighter weight and more reps is where its at. I see more definition and see more growth then just lifting heavy for mass.


You've got it backwards, but I was thinking maybe you aren't resting enough in between sessions with heavier weights, and that's why you see more growth with less weight? The recovery part is just as important as the breakdown part. Your diet can effect how long it takes to recover too.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> You've got it backwards, but I was thinking maybe you aren't resting enough in between sessions with heavier weights, and that's why you see more growth with less weight? The recovery part is just as important as the breakdown part. Your diet can effect how long it takes to recover too.


Meh idk. Just see better results with lighter weight so I will go with what works.


----------



## Kevin001

Sticking to this basics is where its at .


----------



## catcharay

My posture is getting better courtesy to weights which is great because it's a problem I've struggled with since childhood. I like it better than elliptical.

Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

catcharay said:


> My posture is getting better courtesy to weights which is great because it's a problem I've struggled with since childhood. I like it better than elliptical.


Nice, mine too. What lifts do you do specifically for posture?


----------



## catcharay

@finallyclosed for my back I mainly do lat pulls, seated rows, squats (barbell and sometimes free weights), tricep kickbacks and weighted rows (I think). Actually that's basically all the weights I do. In general I think posture gets better cause your form has to be correct doing it.

Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby

Feels good to be back at my weightlifting gym.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

1 minute planks are no a mental challenge more than a physical one. Also, in a months time I think I’ll start to notice the influence of these leg/knee exercises


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like I'm back to heavy slow/controlled reps


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like I'm back to heavy slow/controlled reps


Hoohah.

I just had a thought. Is poor mental health really just a symptom of poor physical health from childhood? This was a theory back a few years. You can probably find examples to say differently from people who cheated, but do you really get to see every detail of their life for however long they live?

It is a proven fact that chickens raised in factory farms go insane due to the lack of physical exercise.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> Hoohah.
> 
> I just had a thought. Is poor mental health really just a symptom of poor physical health from childhood? This was a theory back a few years. You can probably find examples to say differently from people who cheated, but do you really get to see every detail of their life for however long they live?
> 
> It is a proven fact that chickens raised in factory farms go insane due to the lack of physical exercise.


Probably so because I was sick af and small growing up.


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to work on my mobility....would love to do deep pistol squats and have good range of motion.


----------



## scooby

Deficit deadlifts felt really good today. Haven't done them in so long.


----------



## unemployment simulator

experimenting with joker sets and FSL, I think this might be useful for days when I have more in the tank.


----------



## JH1983

unemployment simulator said:


> experimenting with joker sets and FSL, I think this might be useful for days when I have more in the tank.


5/3/1?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator

JH1983 said:


> 5/3/1?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yea! it's been brilliant so far. I am making progress, perhaps a bit slower than other methods but then again I am cutting so I am not expecting miracles.


----------



## JH1983

unemployment simulator said:


> yea! it's been brilliant so far. I am making progress, perhaps a bit slower than other methods but then again I am cutting so I am not expecting miracles.


I was considering switching to 5/3/1 a couple months ago. Thinking long-term the progress isn't bad though. 5-10lbs a month is a lot over a year or a few years times. Unrealistic over too long a stretch of time. I like the simplicity of 5/3/1 and really enjoy the AMRAPs as a gauge of progress.

A somewhat similar program in terms of slower progress and using submaximal weights is Sheiko if you ever get bored with that one. I did the ten week four days per week spreadsheet last year. Cut a good deal of weight and maintained my lifts using it. The way it's set up you input your maxes and it populates the spreadsheet based on that. Then you attempt new maxes at the end of the ten weeks, so the progress is really up to you and how much stronger you get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator

JH1983 said:


> I was considering switching to 5/3/1 a couple months ago. Thinking long-term the progress isn't bad though. 5-10lbs a month is a lot over a year or a few years times. Unrealistic over too long a stretch of time. I like the simplicity of 5/3/1 and really enjoy the AMRAPs as a gauge of progress.
> 
> A somewhat similar program in terms of slower progress and using submaximal weights is Sheiko if you ever get bored with that one. I did the ten week four days per week spreadsheet last year. Cut a good deal of weight and maintained my lifts using it. The way it's set up you input your maxes and it populates the spreadsheet based on that. Then you attempt new maxes at the end of the ten weeks, so the progress is really up to you and how much stronger you get.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks,i'll check that out, not heard of that program. i'm definitely gonna switch things up next year and change stuff around. the basic 531 is great but I think I can probably do more when I go on a bulk, but yea the simplicity is a big plus with the 4 day split I really like the focus on just one lift and if you do the JS method then you can be in and out of the gym in under 25 minutes! I'm currently thinking BBB variation next year or I might try and combine it with some type of volume training? a lot will depend on how many days I have free.


----------



## JH1983

unemployment simulator said:


> thanks,i'll check that out, not heard of that program. i'm definitely gonna switch things up next year and change stuff around. the basic 531 is great but I think I can probably do more when I go on a bulk, but yea the simplicity is a big plus with the 4 day split I really like the focus on just one lift and if you do the JS method then you can be in and out of the gym in under 25 minutes! I'm currently thinking BBB variation next year or I might try and combine it with some type of volume training? a lot will depend on how many days I have free.


Sorry, missed this reply the other day. Yeah, the lack of volume is what kept me from going back to 5/3/1. The BBB template is a little better, especially if you do the BBB sets on alternate days. Like BBB deadlift on squat day and vice versa. I prefer 5x5 rather than 5x10 on the BBB sets, too. Also gives you a little more frequency that way rather than just each lift once a week. I find 2x weekly frequency is best for me. I've tried 1x and as much as 3-4x a week frequency for squat and bench and I seem to make the best progress with 2x weekly.

I'm going back to an RTS template next month. It's Reactive Training Systems if you're interested in looking it up. It's kind of overwhelming to learn at first, but it works well. Rather than percentages it goes by feel day to day. They have a basic template you can try out before you start coming up with your own, too. You'll have a day for each main lift and you'll secondary stuff for that lift and secondary stuff for another lift. Like your main squat day you might do your regular squats followed by close grip bench and then paused squats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator

JH1983 said:


> Sorry, missed this reply the other day. Yeah, the lack of volume is what kept me from going back to 5/3/1. The BBB template is a little better, especially if you do the BBB sets on alternate days. Like BBB deadlift on squat day and vice versa. I prefer 5x5 rather than 5x10 on the BBB sets, too. Also gives you a little more frequency that way rather than just each lift once a week. I find 2x weekly frequency is best for me. I've tried 1x and as much as 3-4x a week frequency for squat and bench and I seem to make the best progress with 2x weekly.
> 
> I'm going back to an RTS template next month. It's Reactive Training Systems if you're interested in looking it up. It's kind of overwhelming to learn at first, but it works well. Rather than percentages it goes by feel day to day. They have a basic template you can try out before you start coming up with your own, too. You'll have a day for each main lift and you'll secondary stuff for that lift and secondary stuff for another lift. Like your main squat day you might do your regular squats followed by close grip bench and then paused squats.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yea I like the sound of those programs I am more in the novice category, so its likely I would come to that in a couple of years. I would have stuck with 5x5 but its so focused around the squat and I was getting a lower back injury from the frequency of it so had to find something else. I used to do a training program which was virtually all isolation work and I would hit each body part twice a week, and yea I tend to find I do well with hitting those body parts twice a week when I am concentrating on making gains.


----------



## Skeletra

The lady from the Yoga app says things like "Lengthen your tailbone", "Tuck your tailbone in". Wtf? Do people generally have much mobility in their tailbone? I know I don't :S


----------



## Mc Borg

I recently bought a scale after my other one broke a few months ago. I didn't realize that I lost _that_ much weight. I fluctuated between 180-185 earlier this year, and I'm 160 with clothes and shoes on (I'm 5'11''). Wtf? Cutting out junk food and biking works wonders. I really don't eat all that much differently, otherwise. At this rate I could use a little more junk food in my life, lol.


----------



## scooby

150 double for low bar squats felt like the hardest thing ever. Fml. I haven't low barred in so long though, since switching to weightlifting. Trying to build my low bar squat and deadlift back up but its depressing and disheartening how much strength I lost.


----------



## unemployment simulator

fasted for 46 hours. during that period I worked out twice (military press and deadlift 531 workouts) and hit great numbers on 95% last set. crazy huh? no food in my body for that amount of time and I was still progressing with my program. I am putting this down to maybe that I had a cheat day before going into the fast. wondering what the results would be if I went into the fast with maintaining calories?


----------



## Mousey9

I joined a gym this week. I was never consistent before and am still a beginner. Decided to go with the ppl routine over ss/sl/ul just because currently I have time to workout 6 times a week, don't want to look like a power lifter, and really don't want to have to do deadlifts(or squats for that matter, but i'm probably giving up too much by forgoing DLs, so i'll suck it up). So far, for leg days, i plan on doing squat, leg press, leg extensions and leg curls. I don't know if that enough, should i incorporate another exercise or just increase volume?


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to be more structured with my workouts and not take too much time between sets...need that constant tension.


----------



## JH1983

Infamoose said:


> I joined a gym this week. I was never consistent before and am still a beginner. Decided to go with the ppl routine over ss/sl/ul just because currently I have time to workout 6 times a week, don't want to look like a power lifter, and really don't want to have to do deadlifts(or squats for that matter, but i'm probably giving up too much by forgoing DLs, so i'll suck it up). So far, for leg days, i plan on doing squat, leg press, leg extensions and leg curls. I don't know if that enough, should i incorporate another exercise or just increase volume?


One more compound lift would be sufficient in my opinion. Like a front squat or even a hack squat. Three compound movements and two isolations is a good workout. Low reps on one leg day of the week and high reps on the other. Effective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmu'14

Still need to get a scale.......


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@*tea111red*

I'm surprised he hasn't puked, as is pushing on the stomach.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Almost 89 miles this week and then cold+ a bit of snow shows up like a stick thrown in my rims. Still gonna go ride though. I'm no pansy.


----------



## Mousey9

lmao, i go to a planet fitness...it's really not as bad as people make it out to be. 

Sure 70% of it is just cardio stuff, but mines has a lot of machines/cables where the weight ranges from 10-300lbs. No one is going to max out on those unless you've been lifting for 10+ years or on juice. The dumbbells goes up to 95lbs. It has 4 smith machines(yeah yeah i know lol)so you can still do the essentials Bench/Deads/Squats/OHP/Rows. There is enough plates where u can put more than 4 on each sides. The only bad thing is not being able to work on your stabilizers.

If the lunk alarm goes off on you, it's only because you're purposely trying to.

Also the pizza and bagel **** only happens once a month for two or so hours.

They do go for a certain demographic but i've seen some huge guys there.


----------



## Mousey9

What time do you guys go to the gym to avoid people? 
I work at home/anywhere really and go to a 24 hour gym so I can go at any time. I used to get there at 8am and it's not crowded but I feel like it's too early and i'm not getting my best workout in since i'm still waking up. Been going around 12pm-2pm recently, a bit more crowded. Staying away from 4-7pm like a plague. About to leave right now and test out 10pm.


----------



## millenniumman75

Neo said:


> Been doing > 5 miles per hour regularly , and if anything is pretty easy to do now. Next goal to push to close to 6 miles per hour.


Yoooo can doooooo eeett! :lol

I have to talk about my Paxil fat with my doctor. I think I need to decrease my dose, but I want to verify it with her. I am WAY too calm with my regular dose now!


----------



## Kevin001

I'm finally getting bigger...yay just need to keep pushing.


----------



## Anthony L

Someone hitting the gym 4-5 days a week?

I have been doing this for 2 years now and I am finally getting a hang of it and really seeing some progress in terms of building muscle.


----------



## Kevin001

I can barely feel my legs right now...love it .


----------



## millenniumman75

Neo said:


> Thanks, man! Sorry I've not replied to your PM yet. I only come on to here in very short bursts. Mainly for the Just For Fun threads
> Hope it goes ok with the meds.
> 
> Today I did 8.40 miles in sub 11 minute per mile pace. Getting faster


No problem - I understand. You beat me in the distance category. I can't go much further than 10k for the sake of dehydration at this point. Another side effect of Paxil. I already would sweat a lot, but Paxil would have me passing out.
I was supposed to have met with my dr on 11/16, but it was postponed until mid-December.

I accidentally forgot my meds last night and took half my dose this morning...10mg.

I think 15mg would be good for now.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Getting up at 5:30 am to get to the gym earlier.

It's a lot better in there before all of the "pick me" girls, and old viagra recipients show up, looking for dates, hook ups, and socializing.


----------



## Mousey9

tfw u've seen more dicks than vaginas irl cuz of the gym locker room.


----------



## unemployment simulator

fat loss is painfully slow atm but I am still making improvements in some of my lifts. here is the progression in deadlifts;

27th oct (up 6.9% from 18th oct)
3rd nov (up 1.9% from 27th oct)
deload 10th nov
17th nov (no change from 3rd nov)
23rd nov (down 0.9% from 17th nov)
today (up 1.8% from 23rd nov)


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Need to get back to day on/day off routine


----------



## scooby

Weightlifting competition today. Nerves.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Weightlifting competition today. Nerves.


Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> Good luck
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. Made my target weightclass too just now, but thats not anything major I have to worry about until I actually get good.


----------



## scooby

6/6 lifts successful. PB's included. Clean and jerks felt better than they ever have, I usually struggle so much with them. Happy with all that.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

f**ker sounds like a genuine dumb as**.. probably looks like one as well.

Anyway..

Back up at 5:30 tomorrow.

Had to turn back around, due to cramps.. home 3 days in fetal position pretty much, but tomorrow's a new day..

Ah crap..

Can't even do that.. Tomorrow i have to buy food to put in the house, and other wonderful errands that i put off 2 days ago.

Back at it again on Monday..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Congratulations, Scooby!

If i had to do "Clean and Jerks" - i would been so anxious, i would have dropped the weights..

6/6! Kudos!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Wow..

working out at 7:00 in the morning is so much better than worrying about these damn "sight seers" "resolutionists" and "tourists"..

Last week, one guy tried videotaping me resting in between my sets. I was just sitting there. Apparently, they were were watching me work out. When they approached, i got up and moved away from them.

What did him and his buddy do? They went straight to a staff member, and asked if they could video tape.

I literally watched the staff member say quite emphatically: "No videotaping in the gym"..

They weren't satisfied with that? So they went to the manager. That didn't pan out either, i guess.

don't know don't care.

If i say no, that's what it means. These people don't employ me.. 

(And the sad part? I stay covered from head to toe. They act as if they've never seen a small woman lift heavier than most men..


----------



## Kevin001

My legs are my weakest area......I just want tree trunks ugh....takes time I know but I'm not seeing improvement.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> 6/6 lifts successful. PB's included. Clean and jerks felt better than they ever have, I usually struggle so much with them. Happy with all that.


Congrats. I haven't done a comp in fifteen months. Wanted to do one early next year, but dealing with a nagging injury keeping me off bench right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

I need to incorporate more diamond pushups in my workout.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Don’t want to push too hard while my diet is ****


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I am so "over" these damn PICK ME chicks in the gym..

I walk in the gym and work out. It's that simple.

Not them, they come in a cloud of perfume, and wearing great gear, bearing it all.

The gear's not a problem, but the perfume is cheap, and it's like they bathe in it.

Because they are so damn desperate for attention - they get mad at those of us, who are not.

Here's one with extensions down to her as**, wearing barely nothing. That i don't mind.

But i walk in wearing a XXXL Carhart Hoodie with my face covered, a baggy tunic with yoga underneath and hiking boots.

I out lift these chicks as well as the guys, but it takes concentration and effort. There I am concentrating, and here comes Miss Hair Extensions.

Standing right next to me, glaring, while swinging her hair. (Great, i have an audience, whether i want it or not.)

I'm not kidding. Females get really pissy when you are competition to them. They don't just "look" and walk away.

Nope, they follow you around the gym, and glare at you while flipping their hair. Or in a girl-group talking smack about members, laughing at others that come in and seriously work out.

I avoid this silliness by walking away from them, or ignoring them.

But it doesn't stop there. Nope. They will try talking to you in the locker room. I ignore them, walk away, get back to my workout. If they can't get any info to take back to their friends?

They'll spend the duration of their time talking crap, making up stories, and of course, other ladies join in to get the juicy gossip they make up. Good! less people hogging the machines.

On three occasions, i've had to stop these hispanic chicks from video taping me while i was at my locker. According to management, they believe i'm a celebrity or athlete.. So, instead of management doing their job, and banning the members, (yes, other members caught them videotaping in the locker room and complained as well), they just put up signs that said: "No video taping in the locker room"..

Great job! 

Just letting you guys know, that females are far worse regarding competition in the gym. it's exactly like being in high school..

The majority of them don't go to the gym to work out.. These are called "Mean Girls" or PICK ME chicks..

Thanks to them, guys see how desperate these girls are - and believe ALL of us want their attention.. far from it.


----------



## Kevin001

People can say what they want but I'm going all in on upper body and not worry too much about other areas. Just easier for me.


----------



## cmed

Earlier this year I took the entire month of January off from the gym and just went running through the trails in order to avoid the New Year crowds and I enjoyed it a lot. I'm looking forward to doing so again next month.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

i'm sitting there resting in between my sets.

I saw this lady with a nice body, wearing a low cut top and tights doing pelvic thrusts, side ways on a bench press.

Two young guys, immediately go straight over to wear she's thrusting with her legs gapped open. They didn't even hide the fact..

One of them stood as if he was pretending to spot his friend (with no weight on the bar), while the one who's supposed to be benching, sat sideways on the bench and looked straight up into that female's private area. Apparently, she must have seen this because she opened her legs wider..

He didn't even pretend to bench.. He sat there and lowered his head so he could look right up her alley.

And there she was thrusting away... When he finally decided to check out her face from where he was sitting? he immediately turned on his bench, and starting working out.

She was older, with dyed, manicured hair? But her face was deeply tanned/creased with lines with make up in the cracks.

When she realized he stopped looking? She finally sat up and smiled at them. Those two guys would not look in her direction from that moment on. It was if they immediately put on blinders and refused to look in her direction after wards.

I shook my head, and commenced to kicking as** with the lat pull down.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> People can say what they want but I'm going all in on upper body and not worry too much about other areas. Just easier for me.


Don't do this brother. I know I give you a hard time sometimes, but I'm being serious about this. Always keep your entire body at a similar size/strength. It will not only screw up how you look, but how your entire body starts working. And if you don't work one part of your body as hard for a while, how do you think you will ever be able to catch back up?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Yesterday's work out was great. Pushed myself a bit hard to make up for being lazy at the beginning of the week.



Kevin001 said:


> My legs are my weakest area......I just want tree trunks ugh....takes time I know but I'm not seeing improvement.


If you have a lot of hills where you are, get a bicycle and start climbing. Your legs(and cardio) will improve so fast. What I used to do was pick a good steep hill, then climb it, go back down and climb it again, and again.


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you have a lot of hills where you are, get a bicycle and start climbing. Your legs with improve so fast. What I used to do was pick a good steep hill, then climb it, go back down and climb it again, and again.


Idk I think only nice heavy lifting will help, trying to get mass.


----------



## cimarron

I often think about my next meal when I do a workout. Feeling the hunger pretty often. That, and doing a workout that is FUN so I don't have to see it as "work." Good music always helps too.


----------



## Chevy396

Just hiked/sprinted a 4 mile trail in 15 degree weather. Adds a whole other level to your workout, but at least you don't get sweaty.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

working out at one am on Christmas, why not? I can't sleep anyway.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

i've had two days off from the gym. 

Xmas day/eve.

I don't know if employees of the gyms/hospitals/restaurants/spas, etc., through out the country volunteer to work on holidays?

But i try not to be one of those types that go to these places, look right at the employee and say: "Wow, it's a shame you have to work on a holiday."

Knowing full well, they booked their appt., or showed up specifically on those days, not giving a crap in the first place.

I don't go out on those days, and just stay at home. I have a lot of compassion for anyone who has to deal with people when they could have a day off like the rest of us.


----------



## spitrex

Thinking about getting back to the gym as i never take more than a week break xD


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Glad she's getting back on the plane tomorrow.

It was kind of disruptive when she showed up. And it was pretty obvious, that though she claimed we're kindred spirits, we have nothing in common, or think that deeply.

Tonight i think i'll resume my MMA, heavy bag, chin ups (wide/narrow grip), rope jumping, calisthenics, running/jogging routine. Haven't done it in 3 days. I've only been running/jogging on the treadmill every night.

And of course, resume lifting in the gym. I came back this morning at 7:30, it was packed. Hardly anyone was working out, just socializing. I put my hoodie on over my face, put in my ear buds, and dodged folks whenever they would come up to tap me on the shoulder to ask about my routine, or just talk for the sake of talking.

I can't with these people.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Interesting, what happens when you stand up to these gym bullies, or when a guy tries to flirt and it blows up in his face.

I'm doing WEIGHTED tricep dips, on the tricep bar. There are about 5 other places this guy could have gone to "stretch" but decided to come over to where i was.

He leans in and tries looking under my hoodie and says "hi, how ya doing this morning!"

I don't answer him, just kept focussing on my next set listening to my music.. Usually, that's a common clue for most males and females to leave me alone, and go on about their business.

He got pretty pissed. He's older, apparently, a social butterfly, stands about 6'4", and doesn't like it when he doesn't "get his way."

He says "hi" again, i just wave him off..go back to listening to my music..focussing..

So all of a sudden he wants to STRETCH on the tricep dip bar that i'm working out on. Like i said, he had 5 other places to do this.. but now, it's a "power play"..

I had no problem with this, until his buddies came down and stood around to watch what would happen since NO ONE in the gym messes with "that chick in the hoodie"..

As i stood up to detach the weight from the belt? #45lb plate? He starts clapping his hands and yelling: * "OKAY, COME ON, COME ON, HURRY UP, I AIN'T GOT ALL DAY! HURRY UP, HURRY UP!"
*
That's when i stopped, and said: "Okay, Watch it!" He froze, with his hands in mid air, and shut up quick. So much for putting on a set of "balls" because your buddies are watching.

When i stood he realized, why i was sitting down. I had a weight chain around my waist while doing the tricep dips, and apparently, it wasn't even a feat he could do himself. But he still had to "act brave" in front of his buddies, he tried to move into my space to make me move out of the way?

I stood my ground, and "You'll have to wait until i'm done with my set, so move." I took my time putting back in my ear plugs, turned and did my set, sat back down, and took my time detaching the weight, moved out of his way. All the guys walked off from him.

He moved in stretched, then walked over to where i was, because i put distance between us immediately after doing the set..and tried to make a joke about his behavior.

I wasn't having it, ignored him and, I moved further away from him. So? He ran to the front desk, and filed a complaint saying i was rude. Happens every single time, these privileged white-collar types run up against people who don't fear them. I get this especially with CEO types, physicians and lawyers..

I'm not rude.. But the moment you cross that line, we sure as hell won't be buddies.

F**king man-baby...


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran six miles last night.......air temperature +8F/-13c......wind chill -7F/-22c.

I had two base layers and a wicking shirt, all under a sweatshirt. New fleece lined Notre Dame cap, winter leggings under sweatpants....and I was fine.

The fleece collar covering my chin and neck was frozen stiff under my chin.

Hard to breathe and I still felt like I had burned off some Christmas food. I just might be able to handle the cold snap going into 2018 after all....


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Gawd i HATE being so limited.

Every time i hit my max, my elbow gives out on the 2 or 3rd rep.

Pisses me the heck off because i would actually like to get past this plateau. Granted, it's a lot even for most guys.

But when i'm charged up and ready and move past the number, my muscles say "yes" but my elbow says nope, not yet.

*sigh*.. so frustrating.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Jimmy "J.J." Walker of Good Times is very intelligent in SOME aspects.

They have people called "shills" that they use in gyms to get people excited about signing up.

I know.. My ex, and myself used to work as "shills" as well. 

We were both on the pro circuit, and competed, did sports modeling, and i did runway work.

The owners will pay you cash, or give you free membership to come in and workout at peak hours. They have the trainers "lead" the non-members around the gym, and usually, they will stop right where the shills are working out, and say stupid sh**t like: 

"Yeah, they're training for a competition" or 

"They're the American Gladiators"

"The Mr. Olympia" 

"The Miss Fitness" etc., 

"and you can approach and ask them questions at any time."

Well, it's obvious that the people are excited.. and it never fails - they will pay to join that gym - just to talk to us... and others that were like us.. professionals.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Jimmy Walker..

Was pretty damn wise as to Gym owners.

So when i was working out in Las Vegas, NV., he was ready to join. But he told the owner, he would join if they gave him his membership for free.

The owner of that gym said no, he would have to pay like every one else.

J.J. was not stupid, and decided not to join the gym, and walked out. 

The front desk personnel were STILL using his name because he just visited the gym to get people to join just so they could see him. People started joining in droves just to see him - even when he wasn't a member.

I distinctly remember one of the guys saying: "Oh yeah, J.J. from Good Times works out here." Then i found out later the whole story.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Now you have people that are actually being "shilled" by the owners of gyms, and they don't even know it.

I observe how the owners are "trying to get the word out" that their gyms are a great place to work out.

They ask these unwitting members to post on Review websites, etc. especially yelp and google.

Even worse, they are actually asking some of the PICK ME types (female and male) to cruise the gym and 

"encourage the newbies", 

"socialize"

"Make others feel welcome"

"Give others encouragement."

"Flaunt those muscles" most of them don't even have any..

I stand there and watch, when the sales guys/girls will walk right over to the PICK ME's and basically use them as a source of gym revenue. They'll interrupt the PICK ME'S work out, and give them a compliment. Of course, it works, and they will tell the non-member how great the gym is, and the sale person eats it up - gets that commission..

And those dummies (PICK ME'S) do exactly what those owners ask them FOR FREE!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

When i showed up at a gym a couple of years ago..

I walked in wearing a beat up army field jacket, and was freezing.. (I had to walk 90 mins. to get there due to the car in the shop)

Long story short, the owner and his side kick really didn't get a good look at me due to a skull cap and that big coat.

They were stand offish, and because of that field jacket, thought i was broke.

My hair was pulled back and under the skull cap, so gawd knows what they thought.

Because i came in on foot, they thought i didn't have a car.

Fast forward, next day. I drive up in my SUV, wearing nice gear, and my hair was down.

The owner stood there as if a bird flew in his mouth, and he swallowed it. Him and his side kick.

Members started walking over to where i was working out and gawking.

I became so embarrassed, at people stopping and staring, or standing around in groups watching, or males standing in a group on the upper deck of that gym staring at me bench press.

I went back into the locker room, and covered myself up with my extra sweat jacket. But people still stared anyway.

No matter what gym i go to, it never, ever stops.

The owner was smarter than he looked? So when i decided i would give this place a month - he ran over to the cashier (his mother) and said:

"_I'll give you an extra THREE free months membership!"_

I said "Thank You" - And never showed back up at that gym again.

A few members from that gym saw me in a grocery store a few months later. They asked if i was still going there.

Just to be ornery i said "Yep.." Mainly to keep their as** over there, instead of following me around to different gyms. And yes, males have to been known to do this..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

This is what i've learned in the last couple of years.

When i walked in the gym i'm at now? The manager kept coming after me.

The personal trainers, the staff members, the f***cking janitor.. kept chasing me down in that damn gym. No different than any other one, really.. but more aggressively.

They realized i wasn't here to be cute, i wasn't there to show off, nor be part of their clique, nor the gym member clique, and i certainly wasn't there to socialize..

They soon became nasty..bullying tactics, stalking tactics, passive aggressive front desk personnel withholding the scanner so they would try to make me wait to get scanned in while they talked with their buddies.

Especially the females..

I would walk right past them, and listen to them freak out seconds later - and keep walking.

Even the manager tried it a couple of times, and got himself embarrassed. Running behind me in the gym yelling "ma'am! ma'am!" And i wouldn't stop until i made into the damn locker room.

Then i had to deal with the damn members in the damn locker room, who would come running up. Some with their Iphones to take a selfie, or trying to video tape.

I learned to go straight to the bathroom stalls, and get ready in there.

Finally i had to confront the manager on his bullying. Especially when he and the janitor decided to clean my tricep bar in the middle of my tricep pull down.

He just walked up, stood next to me, and tried to talk, and i moved away from him. Everyone stood there staring at him, as he tried to figure out what to do next.. so he started cleaning my tricep bar.

I stood a few feet away - with my arms crossed looking at him. He got embarrassed, and walked off with the janitor.

When i finally had to confront him on these "cleaning tactics" - which he did 2x after that stupid episode, he seemed thrilled that i was even talking to him.

_"I heard talk about you from our satellite gyms - and i am SO glad you're working out here with us. Give us a little boost over here! "
_
That's when i realized very quickly.. I'm a shill.. time to REALLY cover up..

I went out and bought ANOTHER hoodie that was thicker and bulkier than the one i was already wearing..

I know for a fact that i look ridiculous in that thing? But you know what?

They can use those PICK ME GIRLS/GUYS for free..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

even with that damn bulky, long hoodie on?

People will still try to approach. If that doesn't work, the males get pretty damn pissed, and will be waiting out in the parking lot.

This isn't some kind of fantasy that i'm posting here. This isn't a lie.

The gyms have become so "Rape Culture" "T&A obsession" and "Social Media" oriented, that animal behavior has become quite normalized in public places.

Some dumb as** on this forum said I was "angry" at attractive females. I didn't bother to answer him. He and someone else who tried to debate, or provoke are well-known as** holes here, so, why bother.

Thus, No.. It's actually the opposite. 

According to many people's opinion, I'm very attractive, and hide it, intentionally - which seems to intrigue people even more.

I come in to work out.. PICK ME'S come in to show out.

A woman who is serious about her workout is far more captivating than a female who's there looking for a baby-daddy, or just plain old attention.

They put their sh**t out their for everyone to see - and no one pays them any attention at all. 

And this is where they have the problem when i walk in and show nothing.


----------



## jane nair

I am using a protein for weight loss.but I cant realize that, is it worked or not on my body?which protein is better for weight loss early?


----------



## Rickets

I hope my shoulder doesn't bruise too much. For the first time in 10 years of lifting I dropped a dumbbell partially on it when I was finishing some db flies. Thankfully it's not too sore


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if I should do more explosive lifts for growth or slow and steady.


----------



## Steve French

Losing those like five pounds while being sick really killed my strength. Need some dirty burgers


----------



## notBlair

I haven't weight lifted since September. I'm considering joining Barbell Club next semester, but as the opportunity to do it approaches I'm becoming more hesitant to actually go through with it. If I don't do it I think I'll scope out when the gym is less full and go from there on my own...

I'm excited to use supplements. All in all, I think getting back to a schedule will help my mood and weight lifting is a nice distraction / thing to look forward to.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I thought i had only 3 days off from the gym.

Nope.. I was anticipating what workout i would be doing this morning and boom..

It's _fun_ being a girl...

I can't be around people when i'm cramping like this, and especially when my pheromones are raging out of control..


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A headache and i'm about to do two hours of workout. I don't want to tonight. Need to stick to 7 days a week, though.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Great!

The moment i finally get a chance to go back to the gym, the realtor decides she wants to install the lights that it took over 2 months for them to order correctly.

The owner forgot to order them the first month, second month, she ordered them and sent them to the wrong place, now, she finally has it right. 

She wants me to trust her, but after that fiasco, i can't. They've proven several times, they are not competent enough.

Thus, i'll work out on Friday, so i can be at the house when they arrive.


----------



## ShadowOne

jesus. i barely had enough energy to do some simple core exercises. i took a week or two off because of the holidays and i feel like i never exercised before

I dunno how people do it


----------



## cmed

Why does every gym close when it snows? CVS doesn't close. The grocery store doesn't close. Target is still open. So is the diner down the street, Dunkin Donuts, Enterprise car rentals... all open. Why are gyms the only industry that can't seem to figure out how to function during a very common weather occurrence?


----------



## Steve French

I've got my crow pose up to 30 seconds. I suppose I'm going to start working on my handstand. I don't really have the greatest space available for it though and it's a bit icy outside. I need to work on my wrists. They get a bit sore from this stuff. Probably broke something jumping off that horse a decade back. Sounds like a cement mixer.

I've decided muscles and strength are not quite enough. I need to get some cardiovascular fitness as well. That's the sort of exercise that makes me feel the best mentally anyway. Lots of energy. It's been so long since I've been fit. I find it hard to figure out what to do. I have a jump rope but nowhere for that, my treadmill is too slow, and the outdoor rink isn't always a convenient option. I suppose I'm gonna fix up this elliptical/stationary bike and try some hiit on that.


----------



## jane nair

My younger brother is at 22 and his weight is 110lbs, height 5.9".he joined in the gym 2 months ago but he gained 1.2 lbs only.my friend suggests me to give him supplement.but I don't know what is good for him.how can he gain weight early without side effect?


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Every time i go to a gym there's always a "queen".. These are the ones that are very social, loves attention, and likes being complimented on how strong they are.

This one is African, another PICK ME chick, and she did not like me from the beginning. This i didn't mind, so i ignored her.

Next thing i know, every time i look up from under my hoodie, there she is glaring at me, from across the gym with her arms folded.

Okay.. that was the first week she saw me.

Second week, she gets closer, she's flicks her butt length braids, glared, as usual and was sitting on nearby gym equipment as if she were my coach or something, watching every move i make, no more than 2 feet away.

Third week.. She walks up, sits down beside me and tries lifting the same amount of weight that i'm finishing up with... i get up and walk off, i'm really trying to focus on my work out. I don't have time to talk or compete whether it's "friendly" or not.

Instead of her taking the hint? She makes a comment, and as i'm passing by her, she kicks her foot out at me.

So yesterday, she was working "legs".. but the moment she sees me, she decides she wants to compete again. I was working "back"..

So i decided to shut this down. She abandons her leg work out, and decides she, too wants to work "back".

She tries to get in my way, gets in my space, tries getting my attention, starts laughing, when i don't respond, but then realizes why.

She tries to get the same machine i'm on. No problem? I focussed more on the technique and inner strength known as the "chi", and lifted 5x what she was capable of doing. 

After she realized that a woman can lift 5X or more her capability with out "putting on a show" for the guys.. She immediately left me alone. She stopped working "back" - and walked off in a strange huff. People who were complimenting her on her strength, wouldn't talk to her afterwards. They were also watching, and when she came back to them for reassurance - they didn't have anything to do with her.

All i saw, every time i would look up from under my hoodie, was this sad face looking at me from across the gym. She certainly wasn't glaring anymore.

It's happened so many times.

I'm sure guys do this as well.. 

but one thing i hate doing is having to "stomp on a roach" "or swat flies" as we say in the business, when we only come into the gyms solely to just work out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Emotions are raw these days. I did pushups and shadow boxing while crying at the same time :lol

Couldn't even see the invisible target. But hey, I trained anyway and pulled through.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I understand totally how she feels..

Many years ago, before i became a pro? I was exactly like her. The PICK ME chick..

I was fat, wore tons of make up, leg warmers, loud colored, spandex tights, and cut off tank tops with my belly hanging out underneath.

I was not there in the gym to work out. I was there because i needed attention in the worst way.

I actually called myself a "power lifter". I was obese, and thought fat was powerful. And of course, there were others in the gym, giving me compliments saying: "Your HUGE"!! "Wow! you look STRONG"!

I had no idea those same people were snickering behind my back when i passed. And here i am thinking i was Miss "It"..

Fast Forward? A woman walked into the gym maybe 1/4 of my size. She was extremely fit, very little fat, all muscle. She wasn't pro level, but she definitely got the guy's attention.

I decided just like every PICK ME chick i've ever encountered, to silently compete with her. And folks gathered round.

Here I am #280+ lbs. a so-called "power lifter".. I could barely bench press the empty bar. That was about #45 lb.

She, in turn, at least benched #65 pounds. That was the empty rack + 2 #25 lb plates, one on each side. That was a lot for a woman to bench in those days.

Especially when she had a 25 inch waist. My waist (belly) was way over 50" + in circumference. And i don't even want to bring up the size of my big as***..

She walked off to do other things. And the people who were patting me on the back, couldn't even look me in the eye. They didn't want to have anything to do with me.

And i think, that's when my journey to true fitness began..


----------



## wmu'14

Lower body strength-building is boring



jane nair said:


> My younger brother is at 22 and his weight is 110lbs, height 5.9".he joined in the gym 2 months ago but he gained 1.2 lbs only.my friend suggests me to give him supplement.but I don't know what is good for him.how can he gain weight early without side effect?


Lift heavier.


----------



## wmu'14

I go to the gym when it's not busy because when it's busy all I see is girls working out with their boyfriends.


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> People can say what they want but I'm going all in on upper body and not worry too much about other areas. Just easier for me.


I'm kind of the same. I hear all the time 'Don't skip leg days', but to me those just aren't as fun. I am getting better at not skipping them, but I feel like it comes at the price of your upper body not getting as strong because now you have to focus on both and not just one.



Kevin001 said:


> Not sure if I should do more explosive lifts for growth or slow and steady.


I was under the impression for growth the 'out' motion was supposed to be explosive, whereas the 'in' motion was supposed to be slow and steady



solutionx said:


> Just hiked/sprinted a 4 mile trail in 15 degree weather. Adds a whole other level to your workout, but at least you don't get sweaty.


Haven't run in the snow in a while, but it sure is fun once you get out. Need some sweatpants



Scrub-Zero said:


> A headache and i'm about to do two hours of workout. I don't want to tonight. Need to stick to 7 days a week, though.


2 hours? That seems like a long time. What kind of workout?



ShadowOne said:


> jesus. i barely had enough energy to do some simple core exercises. i took a week or two off because of the holidays and i feel like i never exercised before
> 
> I dunno how people do it


I started going to the gym in October-ish, went about 5 days a week, was seeing gains, felt stronger, looked stronger. Took a week off and felt like I'd taken 3 weeks off. A week and I was back to where I was. It sucks coming back from a little break, but doesn't take long to return to form.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

wmu'14 said:


> 2 hours? That seems like a long time. What kind of workout?


Martial Art workouts. Pushups, Shadow Boxing, Kicks, Horse stance etc. I work out for at least two hours every day. I can't work right now anyway, so I might as well use the time off to get in good shape for when I can work again. And i'm getting old, man at 44. I want to be in great shape when I hit 45-46 to maybe find a nice lady, job and life or whatever, and finish my life not depressed and suicidal.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Tomorrow is my day off from the gym.

This is where i have to do grocery shopping. If i try doing that after a work out? I get in trouble.

I'm a diabetic, and my work outs are depleting. By the time i walk out of that gym and into the locker room, i have to check my phone for my text.

It's so bad that i have to text the locker # .. I'm so "far gone" after working out, i can't even remember where i put my gear.


----------



## wmu'14

Scrub-Zero said:


> Martial Art workouts. Pushups, Shadow Boxing, Kicks, Horse stance etc. I work out for at least two hours every day. I can't work right now anyway, so I might as well use the time off to get in good shape for when I can work again. And i'm getting old, man at 44. I want to be in great shape when I hit 45-46 to maybe find a nice lady, job and life or whatever, and finish my life not depressed and suicidal.


Hmm, most of the time I do hour to hour and a half. I definitely think I'd work out way more if I didn't work (not saying I don't work out a lot, just saying I'd work out even more).


----------



## Scrub-Zero

wmu'14 said:


> Hmm, most of the time I do hour to hour and a half. I definitely think I'd work out way more if I didn't work (not saying I don't work out a lot, just saying I'd work out even more).


Yeah, I mean if you have the time, you might as well put it to good use. I didn't always think that way when I was addicted to gaming. I let myself go a lot. Now I wouldn't go back ever.

It's good that you still work out that much with a job. Good dedication.


----------



## wmu'14

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah, I mean if you have the time, you might as well put it to good use. I didn't always think that way when I was addicted to gaming. I let myself go a lot. Now I wouldn't go back ever.
> 
> It's good that you still work out that much with a job. Good dedication.


Thank you. I guess since I live alone I have a lot of time, I more or less grew out of video games, I like staying in shape and feeling in shape (feel really achey/sore if I don't), etc. I probably go 4-5 times a week for that much.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

okay..

back at it again in the morning..

I plan on pushing past my plateau. Just hope my elbow doesn't "give out on me again.."


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I almost made it.. I just need to add another ten pounds to the bench press..

I might be able to sneak in this new weight without my elbow knowing the difference..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

It's the weirdest thing to see people when they're off steroids.

Their face is ALMOST the same? So you barely recognize it without it being chiseled with the swollen parotid glands .

Then their physique is so much smaller, softer, fatter, and they look even less than average.

It's how small they look compared to how HUGE they were before, that kind of makes people do a double take...


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Another day off from the gym..

It's a holiday + Monday..

That's just an excuse for folks to come in and hang out around the equipment.

I try not to go to the gym on holidays, because i feel folks that work there should be at home like the rest of us.

Thus, i'm not going to play "hypocrite" and stand at the front desk and say:"Gee, it's such a shame you HAVE to work on your day off"..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I had to laugh.

A reviewer on Yelp is talking about the gym i'm going to now.

A lot of the locals call it the Geriatric Ward.

The reviewer called it a "Code Blue Ward".. too funny!

It really never occurred to me, that once or twice a week, there's an ambulance out in the front picking up a casualty.

It certainly isn't because these older folks that obtained their member ship through the local hospital are working out and hurting themselves.

They probably ran out of oxygen talking standing around in groups, talking so damn much..


----------



## Rickets

4am workouts are so so good. It's so peaceful and quiet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I remember when I started training, I had to do low kicks because I had zero flexibility. Now it's getting a lot better and comfortable. When I used to do Kung Fu as a young man, I could easily hit a 6-foot guy on the face without efforts. But getting older, not working out and laziness killed that flexibility so fast :lol I had to start from scratch.


----------



## Chevy396

There wasn't anybody else hiking today except for one person. People are wimpy, not working out just because it's snowing, 13 degrees and a holiday. Psshh.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## weallfight

Scrub-Zero said:


> I remember when I started training, I had to do low kicks because I had zero flexibility. Now it's getting a lot better and comfortable. When I used to do Kung Fu as a young man, I could easily hit a 6-foot guy on the face without efforts. But getting older, not working out and laziness killed that flexibility so fast :lol I had to start from scratch.


Flexibility goes away SOO fast and gaining it is SOO hard :roll makes you appreciate the progression even more though :smile2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I really want to get a skipping rope, the cardio would be great and so to the subtle knee exercise


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Even though he went to jail for tax evasion? Wesley Snipes is still one of my inspirations for Martial Arts, and physique training.

I was jumping rope while watching the move "The Art of War"..

Those high side and front kicks.. He's always going to be a legend in my eyes.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Went to Planet Fitness a couple of days ago.. That was interesting.

This is supposed to be the "flag ship" of the rest of the franchise in this small town.

Thus, if you're walking into the gym, there are two barber chairs and a hair dresser's station. That was interesting.. higher paying members where allowed hair cuts.

When you're at the front desk, there are these small buckets of Tootsie Rolls..

They also like touting there Pizza Thursdays and Bagel Tuesday's.

As you walk further into the gym, one thing that seemed weird? Two over-sized Lazy Boy Chairs with built-in massage mechanisms. They're both sitting side by side with a coffee table loaded with magazines. On the coffee table is a remote control with an extra large flat screen TV covering the entire wall in front of them. 

This isn't at the ENTRANCE of the gym, where potential clients can wait for the sales person? It's located almost in the middle of the gym.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Apparently, the folks at the gym i have to go to - went over there to check out the competition.

It never occurred to me, that this was where they had gotten the idea to do this. 

A lot of us noticed in this gym? There were two, cheap, lazy boy chairs sitting smack in the middle of the gym with a coffee table loaded with magazines.

Right in the middle of the gym.. It's no where near as spacious as Planet Fitness - so members who were working out were literally working out on equipment no more than 1 foot away from folks who were just hanging out in the easy chairs, while looking dead at them. 

It makes sense, that after one month, they had to remove the Lazy Boys and the coffee table.. It didn't make sense.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Back at it again tomorrow..

Welcome to the Rape Culture..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Snow and Ice..

1 1/2 drive one way? but i made it to and from the gym in one piece..

yippee!


----------



## Chevy396

I tried to go hiking earlier even though it was snowing, but I ran into a pretty big problem in that I couldn't keep my eyes open because the snow was hitting them so hard. Kinda difficult to hike with your eyes closed, so I might get the day off.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

So embarrassing..

I work out pretty damn hard, most days, unless i don't have enough in my system, then i'm REALLY depleted.

That's when i do the magnanimous feat of trying to remembering two things.

Where my locker was, and even worse? My car. 

There have been times, if i'm at a new gym, that i'm wandering around the parking lot like a doddering old fool.. 

but to save my ego - i hit the remote hoping the head lights will come on so i won't look like a COMPLETE idiot..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

So interesting to see the hispanic girls wearing the:

sleigh bell belts, (yep, they come walking out of the locker room, you can hear them a mile off)

sequined eye make up, 

blow-dried hair swinging all over the place

sequined belts over spandex tights

fish net stockings and thigh high boots

flashy spandex tights

without one muscle on their over weight, egg shaped bodies..

And they stand there laughing, or even worse trying to stick their leg machinery in the way as i'm passing so i can trip or get hit by it..

Yep.. this is mexico/new mexico - and they hate anything that isn't mexican.

You can't make this stuff up, folks..

And because i cover up from head to toe, with a hoodie over my face? Those females laugh..

while i ignore them, out lift them, and making those gains, man!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was kind of bored and sad this morning and decided to do a workout. It's interesting how it works well against depression. Doesn't last long though.

Plus I like making good use of these new Bluetooth earbuds I bought a few days ago.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Damn!!

Had a 5 day membership drop in pass, and could only use 2..

That "time of the month", screws up everything, man..


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to kill legs later.....even the training instructor mentioned how thin I was today ugh.


----------



## scooby

Coach said my jerks were looking good tonight. Awww yeah.


----------



## unemployment simulator

wtf is up with cranking the heating up in a gym? no ac, no bueno. makes me appreciate the workouts in a stone cold garage all the more.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

They make it seem as though laughing at, pointing, chasing, stalking a member in the gym is the most normal thing in the world.

When a guy wears a hoodie covering his face and body in the gym, it means "he's serious" or "he doesn't want to be bothered."

When i do the same thing, and i'm a girl?

"She's weird"

"she's crazy"

"She's a muslim"

"WTF is her problem, why isn't she showing some skin like every one else"

"I bet she's ugly"

I remember a guy had made up the last rumor saying i covered my face because i was actually very ugly. _"A pretty girl doesn't cover her face! Only some ugly chick would do that, since she's got a good body".._

Just because a person is WEARING earbuds, doesn't mean they have their music on loud.. I heard every single damn word he said.

I even glanced up at him, then looked away, while he stood there, arms akimbo giving his friends the lecture.

Boy, was he wrong.. I heard him yelling it, quite confidently.. He was just standing near some equipment i was working out on.. talking sh**t..

About a day later, this same moron sees me walking into the gym. I always come through the front door, with hoodie off of my face, and my hair down.

He and his buddies couldn't believe what they were seeing as i scanned in at the front desk and walked right by them.

They all looked at the lying jerk, and he just stood there looking like he just swallowed a turd.

And the funny part was? He tried saying "good morning" as i passed.

I ignored him and kept going..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Well, thanks a lot ma'am..

You aren't helping much.. but you looked great!

A tall blonde female, who was actually built very nicely, with muscle tone! 

Walks with a low cut top, breast implants, tights, great makeup.. She's putting on one hell of a show for the guys.

The males old, and young are all standing around about 5 of them, without even hiding the fact they were watching as she put on a good show for them.

Sticking out her butt, and shaking her breasts while lifting #10lb weights overhead.

And here i come focussing on my workout, and i suddenly see what's going on.. i slightly, shake my head find a bench, sit down and start doing bicep curls..

Oversized XXL hoodie covers my face. yoga pants underneath, and hiking boots.

This bulky hoodie comes down to my knees, and that "walk" of mine.. something i don't think i'll ever get rid of..

The moment i walk into the area the guys turn, and stare, as i warm up with a z-bar and 2 #25 pound plates on each side..

I don't even think about this silliness, until i glance up, and there she is no more than 2 feet away from me, with her hands on her hips, and glaring down at me as i'm resting.

Didn't mean to "steal your thunder".. i just came in here to work out lady, that's all..

Nice outfit, though.. She really looked great, in my opinion..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

tomorrow's my day off..

I get to sleep in late, instead of getting up at 5:15 am, and doing that 2 hour drive, to and from the gym..

But i will still get on that treadmill and run/walk tomorrow night..


----------



## Great Expectations

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> They make it seem as though laughing at, pointing, chasing, stalking a member in the gym is the most normal thing in the world.
> 
> When a guy wears a hoodie covering his face and body in the gym, it means "he's serious" or "he doesn't want to be bothered."
> 
> When i do the same thing, and i'm a girl?
> 
> "She's weird"
> 
> "she's crazy"
> 
> "She's a muslim"
> 
> "WTF is her problem, why isn't she showing some skin like every one else"
> 
> "I bet she's ugly"
> 
> I remember a guy had made up the last rumor saying i covered my face because i was actually very ugly. _"A pretty girl doesn't cover her face! Only some ugly chick would do that, since she's got a good body".._
> 
> Just because a person is WEARING earbuds, doesn't mean they have their music on loud.. I heard every single damn word he said.
> 
> I even glanced up at him, then looked away, while he stood there, arms akimbo giving his friends the lecture.
> 
> Boy, was he wrong.. I heard him yelling it, quite confidently.. He was just standing near some equipment i was working out on.. talking sh**t..
> 
> About a day later, this same moron sees me walking into the gym. I always come through the front door, with hoodie off of my face, and my hair down.
> 
> He and his buddies couldn't believe what they were seeing as i scanned in at the front desk and walked right by them.
> 
> They all looked at the lying jerk, and he just stood there looking like he just swallowed a turd.
> 
> And the funny part was? He tried saying "good morning" as i passed.
> 
> I ignored him and kept going..


He's an idiot. Anyone with brains knows it's always the really attractive girls that cover up.

btw, you write well.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

CerealKiller said:


> He's an idiot. Anyone with brains knows it's always the really attractive girls that cover up.
> 
> btw, you write well.


Hey thanks! 

And i love the double entendre of your user-name.

I actually had a t-shirt with that very same phrase on it. :lol..

And what's even more ironic? The only ones that understood it were either highly educated, or very detailed oriented types.

I don't consider myself "really attractive"? But it seems other folks do.. 

When i see other ladies in the gym? I can't help but notice they are really beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Wow!

I had copied and pasted a review here, of a young lady who was photographed naked without her consent @ 24 Hour Fitness in CA.

Looks like they just hoped she would go away, like so many others?

She's not. The cops didn't help, nor did the 6 males who saw her chasing the guy out of the ladies room. He stopped running and stood amongst those six males, and tried not to be seen. They all stood there watching her have a break down and talking to each other about it.

Apparently, this guy has been caught sneaking in the women's room and taking pics of ladies taking a shower several times - and nothing was done. So far, 10 different women have been violated, and the pics were still on his cell phone when she demanded that he hand the Iphone over to her.

Whelp! Afterwards, she seemed pretty persistent with emails and phone calls to the gym regarding the safety of the ladies there.

The gym manager finally issued a "template apology" and a statement that they "care about the safety of all their members. on Yelp."

Found out, later that a guy tried to kidnap a female right in front of the gym. The lady got away, filed a report, and though the staff members saw the make/model of the car and the whole incident?

None of them wanted to get involved, waste their time filing a report. Let alone, put their jobs at risk.

I PM'd the young lady who was photographed.. And since HER incident, two other females have come forth, asking management about their safety as well.

This must have pissed off the owner (whom i believe stays over in main land china)..

So they finally tried to shut her up by paying her off. She's not accepting it, and is working on getting the gym exposed..

Looks like they messed with the wrong chick..


----------



## Great Expectations

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I had copied and pasted a review here, of a young lady who was photographed naked without her consent @ 24 Hour Fitness in CA.
> 
> Looks like they just hoped she would go away, like so many others?
> 
> She's not. The cops didn't help, nor did the 6 males who saw her chasing the guy out of the ladies room. He stopped running and stood amongst those six males, and tried not to be seen. They all stood there watching her have a break down and talking to each other about it.
> 
> Apparently, this guy has been caught sneaking in the women's room and taking pics of ladies taking a shower several times - and nothing was done. So far, 10 different women have been violated, and the pics were still on his cell phone when she demanded that he hand the Iphone over to her.
> 
> Whelp! Afterwards, she seemed pretty persistent with emails and phone calls to the gym regarding the safety of the ladies there.
> 
> The gym manager finally issued a "template apology" and a statement that they "care about the safety of all their members. on Yelp."
> 
> Found out, later that a guy tried to kidnap a female right in front of the gym. The lady got away, filed a report, and though the staff members saw the make/model of the car and the whole incident?
> 
> None of them wanted to get involved, waste their time filing a report. Let alone, put their jobs at risk.
> 
> I PM'd the young lady who was photographed.. And since HER incident, two other females have come forth, asking management about their safety as well.
> 
> This must have pissed off the owner (whom i believe stays over in main land china)..
> 
> So they finally tried to shut her up by paying her off. She's not accepting it, and is working on getting the gym exposed..
> 
> Looks like they messed with the wrong chick..


There should be a minimum jail sentence for invading someone's privacy like that. I'm astonished he didn't get his a** kicked! huh?! WTF!!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

CerealKiller said:


> There should be a minimum jail sentence for invading someone's privacy like that. I'm astonished he didn't get his a** kicked! huh?! WTF!!!


I've traveled through out the country, and other countries as well, while working out in different gyms and was a pro on the circuit, now ex-pro.

There's a huge "shift" in clientele in the last 20 years.

Gyms used to be for people who seriously worked out, and HAD to go there, due to their livelihood:

Bodybuilders

Sports Models

Models

Strippers

Wrestlers, WWF, GLOW, WWE, American Gladiators, etc.

Athletes: Swimmers, Golfers, Football/Baseball etc., you get the idea.

Because working out crossed the media mainstream, and the general masses became "inspired" to go to the gym.. This also brought with it, "Rape Culture".. Thanks to the media advertising hawt chicks, barely dressed, seductive smiles, and hawt guys barely dressed, etc.,

It wasn't about "*you get look this good too*!" It was basically a ruse to get exhibitionists, gawkers, voyeurs, unhappy housewives/husbands, young horny teens a new place to unleash their hormones. These types had no intention of changing their lives. It was a great place for eye-candy and acting out their fantasies. Like going to the night club without the alcohol.

There was Rape Culture before? But the professional athletes were protected by gym personnel as well as the cops.

If an average male so much as GLANCED at a professional, or walked up to them during their work out to "chat"? - Most of the members (especially the males) either took him out, kicked his as**, or the guys behind the desk, who looked and worked as bouncers, would throw them out. That person would be tagged, and their membership was revoked.

I can attest to this, because i was a pro, at one time.

Now? It's all about "securing gym revenue".. This means, even at the risk of female/male members getting violated? The owner just wants that money with no hassles, lawsuits, protests, etc..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

The personnel's job is to "gaslight" the victims into thinking that they are the ones who are "crazy" "paranoid" "too sensitive", or "being angry.."

If they are violated, which happens every single day a gym opens, they know most of the members in the lower costing franchises are not able to afford a lawyer. Throwing them "hush money" - maybe a $1,000 will shut them up, or they keep "gas lighting" members in hopes they will doubt themselves, or just cancel their membership and join another gym (with the same rape culture).

Now we have it worse, due to more foreigners/cultures who's basic anthem is:* "If she's showing her as** - then she's asking for it."*

I've talked to folks who work in gyms.. Mostly the guys - and regardless of culture, it's a basic belief amongst most males. Specifically those who supposedly law enforcement..

So no, there will be no jail time for this guy or any other guy who violates women in the gyms. Many of them i've seen that are capable of violating a female like this - are usually police EMT's and fire fighters.

Since i've been conversing with this woman, she said that guy's membership has not been revoked as far as she knows..


----------



## SplendidBob

My unusual body fat distribution means that I am quite vascular on my arms and shoulders when working out even at quite high body fat. Was quite good today as I was doing high rep stuff and it was almost like a sneak preview of things when I eventually get shot of the last 20lbs or so. Quite motivating.


----------



## scooby

**** me. My coach gave me a new program that makes me do a few core exercises each training session. I haven't done core or even a single sit up in over 3 years. RIP


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

what happened to Bodybuilding.com???

It's changed quite a bit.

They even have moderators now.

Back in the day, they never did. A guy committed suicide on that forum while the members cheered him on.

When he died on webcam? Members started deleting their posts so they wouldn't be connected to a murder/suicide.

Sad.. a young man dies on webcam, and only one or two people called 911 to help him, while over a hundred others told him to kill himself.

I guess, they finally put moderators in place ONLY after there was enough outrage over the internet.. and that took almost 5 years to a decade to arrange this..

In the beginning? After that kid died? Bodybuilding.com didn't do anything. They were hoping people would forget, and that the incident would just "go away"..

Looks like the owner was more interested in covering his as** legally, instead of being concerned about a young man who took his own life.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Lord, i have what they call in the business, the "Lee Haney arms"..

They look great when they are just hanging down by my sides.. You can appreciate the tricep/forearms/delts and bicep muscles while they are relaxed.

But when i flex? I have long biceps.

They are smooth/cut, and symmetrical? The triceps, balance them out, with the delts and forearms..

But there are days, i wish i had short biceps or double hump biceps when i flex.

Bummer..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I really need to learn, which is should have by now..

to just go with what the body is willing to handle, some days.

I can't do a #235 bench press, *every single session*. The days that i do half that weight or a little more, i feel i SHOULD be doing the maximum.

It's been years, and i still have to "temper" that need to go "all out" when it comes to Chest or Back.. which are my favorite parts to work..


----------



## NeonSun

My hip flexors were so tight today that I could not go below parallel on squat. I also got really light headed after each set


----------



## ShadowOne

im in such a funk. i have no energy to exercise


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I really shouldn't take tomorrow off?

But i will. Thanks to running to and from the hospital with him, i kind of took some impromptu days off.

But when i work out on my day off? Everything gets knocked off kilter..

Thus, if tomorrow is my original day off? Then i'm taking that time off.


----------



## SplendidBob

Not really workout thoughts, but it's insane how people differ so much in speed at which muscles grow.

Me:

Fast growth - chest, glutes, quads, calves, side head of shoulders
Slow growth - Front head of shoulders, hamstrings, lats
No growth - biceps

I think I have centaur ancestry tbh.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

So glad i wear an oversized hoodie..

There's this african chick who loves getting a lot of attention.

Very extroverted, and likes showing off her attributes. She has a great shape, very bottom heavy with ample hips, butt and thighs..

To emphasize her curves, she likes to wear loud tights, and ripped up tank tops.. Looks pretty edgy, which i like.

I was resting between my sets, happened to look up. I don't know if she gave him permission or not?

But she was laying face down on a decline bench, doing an exercise. Folks were standing around staring at her butt.. Maybe about 6 or 7 guys and a few females.

The guys looked like they were ready to bone her right there. And the ladies stared with disapproving frowns, and arms folded.

To the point, some random guy walks up, whips out his Iphone and starts video taping her.. Mostly her as**..

Though the ladies saw it? And i'm sure she saw him in the mirror because she was looking right at him and smiling - no one did anything.

He didn't even hide the fact that he was videotaping.. he was damn near standing right over her.

Two staff members walked by, looked at the scene she was making, and pretended they didn't see anything..

When she stood up? Everyone walked off..

The random guy quickly turned off his camera, and darted off to the other side of the gym..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Seriously..

Why in the hell do you go to the gym to chase after people who aren't interested in you? Oh, i get it.. it's for your cardiovascular right?

This female whom i befriended, turned on me. She begged for my number, saying she was an "introvert too." And we could be great friends.

She hated me from the moment she saw me a couple of years before. I remember the hatred on her face in the locker room. I never forget a face..

Especially a face like that. She jumped through hoops 2-3 years later, trying to interact with me at the new gym.. And she finally got my #.

She called the first time, while i was working out, I returned the call, later, but she didn't answer and i left her a voice message.

She later started texting, and asked me to call her. I did? And she snapped when she picked up the phone. It was weird. She just said:

_"I don't want to talk to you - i want to watch the news." _ I was polite, and after a chat we hung up.

The next time she sees me in the gym, she was abrupt. I was polite, but confused.

The next time she sees me, she's asking for my # again, because she apparently, "lost it".. WTF?

I was polite, and gave it to her again.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

She saw me again. This time, she was very friendly?

I opened up and complained to her about the harassment i was getting in the gym.

She thought it was funny. Until right at that moment? Two tall "frat boys" walked over to our area, and started cat-calling and harassing me RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF HER.. I looked over my shoulder to say *"I told you so?"
*
She had already ran over to the other side of the gym, and pretended to be working out. Thank goodness other people saw those two guys and reported them..

I saw her again, a few days later? and she was abrupt.. I thought_ "To hell with this.. this chick is playing games."_

Afterwards, i avoided her..

Two weeks ago, she decided to start up our friendship again, and would come over to say "Hi". . I ignored her 3x..

today? She became pretty aggressive.. She walks right up to me, while i'm resting, and just starts talking.. I got up and moved away from her.

She became angry? And followed me, around the incline bench area.. To some folks in the gym, it must have been entertaining to see this..

She chased me around the incline bench while talking away... When i started running the opposite direction, there she was running behind me..

Finally i stopped looked at her from under my hoodie and said: *STOP, JUST STOP!!* while giving the "stop" gesture..

She stood there looking at me and smiling.. I turned my back on her..

She walked away, finally? But she went right up to the front desk and filed a complaint.

WTF? The front desk folks never even addressed it, i don't think..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

And right before THAT happened..

I was getting out of my SUV to go into the gym - without the hoodie over my face.

Some female saw me walking in her direction..

Something told me to look up.. Sure enough, she sees me approaching, and gets out of her car, and smiles.

I'm not interested in talking to anyone especially BEFORE my workout, and i have no idea who she is..

So, i walk over to the other side of the parking lot.

She immediately shuts her door, runs around her vehicle and barrels straight toward me to "say hi"..

I wasn't having it, so i turned my back on her and waited. She realized i wasn't interested and went into the gym.

Sure enough, i walk in the door there she is asking the personnel at the front desk "_who is she?"_ and giving me a dirty look as i walked past her.

Seriously?

And i actually thought GUYS were bad enough..


----------



## Chevy396

thinkstoomuch103 said:


> And right before THAT happened..
> 
> I was getting out of my SUV to go into the gym - without the hoodie over my face.
> 
> Some female saw me walking in her direction..
> 
> Something told me to look up.. Sure enough, she sees me approaching, and gets out of her car, and smiles.
> 
> I'm not interested in talking to anyone especially BEFORE my workout, and i have no idea who she is..
> 
> So, i walk over to the other side of the parking lot.
> 
> She immediately shuts her door, runs around her vehicle and barrels straight toward me to "say hi"..
> 
> I wasn't having it, so i turned my back on her and waited. She realized i wasn't interested and went into the gym.
> 
> Sure enough, i walk in the door there she is asking the personnel at the front desk "_who is she?"_ and giving me a dirty look as i walked past her.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> And i actually thought GUYS were bad enough..


This is why I don't go to gyms. I have a set of free weights, a BMX bike and lots of mountains to climb and snowboard down. What do I need a gym for?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Increased the weight on bicep curls..

But now that i've done it? on my heavy days, i have to keep it up..

Well, that's what happens when you do that.. good!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Whelp!

Back up in the morning at the crack of as***!!!

Off to the gym!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Well..

There she was again.. She stood looking at me in the mirror..

I guess chasing me around the incline bench, finally must have embarrassed her..

But she just wouldn't let the rejection go..

She stood there with her back towards me, glaring at me from the mirror in front of her, with her hands on her hips.

As i approached the equipment near her, her butt was right there..

All i could think of was:

_Damn! the span of her as** is half the size of the weight rack!!!_

Huge!!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I like doing weighted chin ups.. in my mind..

But, when i start putting that weighted belt around my waist and realize how much weight i HAVE to pull..

I'm not so keen on the damn things..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

If anyone has ever competed, there is the 4-6 week, and 1-2 week "crunch time."

What you do all year will be the critical factor of what the judges see on that stage.

Then the crunch time kicks in 4-6 weeks before the comp.

You have to work even harder on your diet, while maintaining your mass, working on symmetry, skin (tanning), dumping water, while doing a double/split routine.

The last week is the hardest.. You double your efforts on your diet, water retention, but most of all lifting those weights, gettin up at early hours to lift in the morning, then aerobic activity at night, while doing your regular job during the day without ripping someone's head off due to not eating enough..

The last 3 days are the worst due to carb-depletion strategy..

Even in those last three days, you still have to maintain that mass, dial down your routine so that your muscles won't cannibalize on themselves.

How does one train during "Off-season"?


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

The answer for me, is to train as if you are ready to compete-every single time you walk in that gym.

Every single rep counts. Focus is everything.. attaining your goals, and not stopping there. You set another one. 

Regardless of whether i am competing or not...

"Crunch Time" is Every Time i walk into that gym.. and every evening in my garage, and exercise room in the house, when it's time for the cardiovascular sessions.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I really don't want to be down on veganism but month 2 of it and still no turnaround, i've lost all progress in ohp that i've made since starting 531 and all ive changed is becoming vegan, i've been in a calorie surplus since the start of it. now I just need to focus on trying to get it better than it was last summer...
still getting the problems with my bm's and I still don't really know what that is about?... nothing from the doctors after a blood test for celiac.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Those athletes that are just "kids" in the Olympics..

Their confidence, beauty, athleticism, intelligence..

My gawd, if i were THAT confident/talented at 17 years of age..

They must have great support systems..

My parents? What parents? The one that DID stick around gave me about as much support as a Walmart bra..


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I hate having to take another day off from working out, but his life is too important..


----------



## SplendidBob

That stuff about being persued in the gym is insane. I think I have seen someone approach in my gym maybe 3 times, and technically one of them was me, I suppose lol (after massive amounts of time saying hi).

My gym is _full_ of attractive women in their 20's as well as lots of gymbros but I just don't see any of that going on at all. There seems to be a separation, gymbro's on the free weights, me and a couple of other injured / old people on the machines, and women (and me, obviously, doing totally legit exercises that I can definitely _only_ do up there wearing my mirrored shades with eyes painted crudely on the outside) in the upstairs bit with the yoga mats.

In other news, my bizarre and annoying weight gain has at least been accompanied by muscle growth. I have enough muscle now though, I really ****ing need to diet but am struggling so hard to knuckle down. That is somewhat a bonus of going through a phase where you fail to keep control of your eating, if you are training still at least you gain muscle.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wasn't a bad week for my workout routine. I missed one day only out of 7. I feel bad, but I felt worse mentally and one day isn't the end of the world.


----------



## scooby

Stay consistent.


----------



## cmed

I ate Domino's pizza last night. It felt like I was drinking a hot salt shaker. My mouth is actually sore from it (RIP taste buds.) 

I feel disgusting. Hopefully an 8 mile run will help bleed some of this out.


----------



## millenniumman75

I ran for the first time in 12 days. 6miles with the remnants of a chest cold.

37F and breezy - I am lucky I didn't get bronchitis.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I need my training to be concrete like Tong Po's training.


----------



## SparklingWater

Free gym membership at job, they have a large pool. Doubt I'll use til summer though. Want to get a little further in the weight loss first. I should be done completely by June.


----------



## Rickets

Unable to do any lower body/leg or ab workouts for a couple of weeks due to a certain injury. Gonna feel weird.


----------



## scooby

Yes!!! finally my clean and jerks get complimented by my coach. I
A lot of my lifts are coming together finally.


JK, injured my thumb and wrist.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I hard to train 7 days a week. Somedays you just don't give a **** about health. That's probably the right time to train harder and shut your own damn laziness and negativity's mouth.


----------



## Kevin001

Feels good when you start sweating from lifting.


----------



## scooby

Finally only 5 away from my old 200 deadlift benchmark I set in 2016. I am just about 10kg lighter right now though.


----------



## unemployment simulator

lifts are finally improving again. I upped the protein amount. normally this wouldn't be a factor but with veganism the bioavailability of protein is so poor compared to non vegan sources, I might be eating the same amount of protein when keto but that protein intake is incredibly wasteful when using wheat legumes, nuts compared to milk cheese, eggs etc. the body can't use all that protein that I am giving it when compared to non vegan sources, so I am having to up the amount to around 1g/lb bw. its working at the moment. still not 100% convinced about veganism but I am gonna give it a fair shot.


----------



## BAC

Putting together a mostly body weight oriented workout routine for myself that I'm going to use for the next month or two. Pretty pumped about that. I haven't really focused in on body weight exercises in awhile; it should be a nice change of pace. 

Aside from that I'm going to keep doing weighted lower body work since I feel that area fell a bit behind while dealing with a SI joint injury and muscle injury.


----------



## jane nair

My Younger brother is so skinny.5 month ago he started to go to gym.his trainer told him to take protein after 1 year.but protein is very costly.is there any alternate?and someone told me protein powder is not good for health?what is your thought?


----------



## scooby

How did I **** up my thumb on squats...



jane nair said:


> My Younger brother is so skinny.5 month ago he started to go to gym.his trainer told him to take protein after 1 year.but protein is very costly.is there any alternate?and someone told me protein powder is not good for health?what is your thought?


Protein powder is fine, but its no substitute for proper food that comes with other vitamins and minerals naturally. Chicken, eggs, canned tuna/fish, ground beef are usually cheap and are great sources of protein.


----------



## BAC

Body weight exercises absolutely destroy my triceps.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I have strted the frequency method which involves pressups and/or chinups every day. the idea is to increase the amount I can do and hopefully improve my back and chest. I have never tried this and I have always been stuck at doing the same amount of pressups and chinups. apparently the idea is that because you never go to failure and stop around 50% less than failure you can do them more often and it also won't interfere with training on bench or back exercises because you aren't going to failure. i'll see how it goes.


----------



## JH1983

After an eighteen month plateau on deadlift I finally hit a new PR this weekend. Only 4lbs higher, but progress is progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooby

Watching the weightlifting and seeing my coach on tv as well as other clubmates is a bit weird. Even though he's coached Aus in previous Commonwealth games. Will be going to watch a weightlifting event there this weekend.


----------



## cmed

It's amazing how my appetite pretty much vanishes when I cut net carbs below 50g per day. I can very easily forget to eat and end up only getting 1,000 calories for the day. When I'm eating my normal plant-based diet though, I'm ravenous all day. I can tear through 3k calories without even realizing it.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to really put on more mass feel so scrawny.


----------



## Rebootplease

Kevin001 said:


> Need to really put on more mass feel so scrawny.


Peanut butter?


----------



## Kevin001

Rebootplease said:


> Peanut butter?


I eat some every morning  About 8 tablespoons


----------



## Rebootplease

Kevin001 said:


> Rebootplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut butter?
> 
> 
> 
> I eat some every morning  About 8 tablespoons
Click to expand...

Maybe try before bed instead and eat more... then when you get some fat , lift weights and it should turn into muscle


----------



## scooby

This happens way too much. Coach says my snatch is looking awesome, ****ty clean & jerk. "Oh this week your clean and jerk rocks, wtf is with your snatch?" "Damn, that snatch is looking perfect, lol awful C&J btw." rotate that for infinity.


----------



## unemployment simulator

currently hitting pr's week after week with legs. hope it continues!


----------



## SplendidBob

unemployment simulator said:


> legs


----------



## Rebootplease

Ahhh oooo ahhh oooo, ohhh ehhhh . Ahhh ooooh. I am totally working out right now.


----------



## unemployment simulator

splendidbob said:


>


sorry I am being dumb, bob. whats this mean?


----------



## SplendidBob

unemployment simulator said:


> sorry I am being dumb, bob. whats this mean?


It means I never train legs .


----------



## unemployment simulator

splendidbob said:


> It means I never train legs .


ah gotcha  yea I used to be the same on legs, then the internet memes struck fear into my heart.

I don't think I have really made a lot of size progress though, ectomorph and high insertions on my calves, its tough going.


----------



## Protozoan

Deadlifting kinda scares me.

Also my gym needs more barbells.


----------



## SplendidBob

unemployment simulator said:


> ah gotcha  yea I used to be the same on legs, then the internet memes struck fear into my heart.
> 
> I don't think I have really made a lot of size progress though, ectomorph and high insertions on my calves, its tough going.


Ah, I am a centaur, so my legs grow if I look at a leg machine :lol. I am actually not training legs for several reasons:

1. Leg exercises at my gym make my neck worse (think it's due to the seating angle). I could probably rig up something using the free weights, but since I can't bend over (and have to be super careful) I am nervous to try.

2. I basically want upper body growth, especially strengthening around shoulders, traps, arms, both to help my neck problem and for vanity reasons :lol. Limited testosterone for recovery so would rather just forgo the centaur legs and work on upper body. Pretty sure my legs just mop up all available testosterone (upper body has come along quite nicely since I stopped doing legs).

3. Knees are ****e.

I always say I can add legs back in when I reach my goals, but atm am struggling to hard to keep any semblance of a diet, not sure when that will be. Atm since I am obviously over eating I am just trying to train upper body hard and get _something_ out of it at least.


----------



## unemployment simulator

splendidbob said:


> Ah, I am a centaur, so my legs grow if I look at a leg machine :lol. I am actually not training legs for several reasons:
> 
> 1. Leg exercises at my gym make my neck worse (think it's due to the seating angle). I could probably rig up something using the free weights, but since I can't bend over (and have to be super careful) I am nervous to try.
> 
> 2. I basically want upper body growth, especially strengthening around shoulders, traps, arms, both to help my neck problem and for vanity reasons :lol. Limited testosterone for recovery so would rather just forgo the centaur legs and work on upper body. Pretty sure my legs just mop up all available testosterone (upper body has come along quite nicely since I stopped doing legs).
> 
> 3. Knees are ****e.
> 
> I always say I can add legs back in when I reach my goals, but atm am struggling to hard to keep any semblance of a diet, not sure when that will be. Atm since I am obviously over eating I am just trying to train upper body hard and get _something_ out of it at least.


that's cool mate, centaur legs sound amazing. mine have no definition at the moment, no real pop to them, the quads are just flat, like the muscle is the shape of a deflated brick :/ I mean it wouldn't be so bad if I never trained them and they looked that way, but its kinda disheartening to work at them and they end up like that. I think I am just gonna keep hammering away at them, try and do as much hypertrophy work as possible with additional leg press while on this bulk and hope for the best! I am getting stronger down there which is a big plus though, I love seeing that I can push so much further with strength now then I could a year ago when I borked my lower back.


----------



## Slacker

Running into that genetic block myself. 
Upper body builds fast until reaching the shoulder/neck, then it's all non-existent practically. 
Then lower is all quads and weak calves. Not really noticeable until I thinned up a bit. All that "muscle" was just fat hugging my calves, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to get back to worker hard and eating better....my body looks like neglect.


----------



## scooby

A week away, and first day back my legs actually hurt. And I didn't even do actual squats. Tomorrow is going to be fun when I hit them.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to slow down my reps.


----------



## AllGlad

I don't think anything I'm doing is working... maybe it's I just don't research or do it right or well....


----------



## Kevin001

Not happy with my body right now, feels so soft and small.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm looking a little bigger, slowly but surely.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Not happy with my body right now, feels so soft and small.





Kevin001 said:


> I'm looking a little bigger, slowly but surely.


Since yesterday? :laugh: JK.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Since yesterday? :laugh: JK.


Girl the gains are coming, just got to trust the process. Woke up today feeling and looking a little bigger so meh I'm happy lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Girl the gains are coming, just got to trust the process. Woke up today feeling and looking a little bigger so meh I'm happy lol.


Congrats. 

I was just teasing you because those posts were back to back, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## Rebootplease

Heeeeeve. Hoooooo. Arrrrrrg. I'm totally working out right now.


----------



## Kevin001

I sweat so much just from lifting.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

I've always wondered if it was rude not to compliment a girl wearing makeup to the gym. Are you supposed to compliment her since she put in the effort, or would you just freak her out as if she wasn't prettying herself just to go to the gym?


----------



## Steve French

Decided to go on a good and proper bulk. I downloaded myfitnesspal, it promptly asked for money to input my own things, so I went with the default samsung app, which as it turns out is pretty good. Not sure about its around 3300 calories it wants me to eat though. It is hard to eat that much food. I figure I'll aim in the about 2750 range, which is still quite difficult. Nice and slow. I'm having a homemade gainer shake now. There's 750. I will probably have to have 2 or 3 of these a day to make it most days.


----------



## roxslide

Arthur Pendragon said:


> I've always wondered if it was rude not to compliment a girl wearing makeup to the gym. Are you supposed to compliment her since she put in the effort, or would you just freak her out as if she wasn't prettying herself just to go to the gym?


Wut? I often go to the gym with makeup because I go straight to the gym after work. I try to bring makeup wipes but sometimes I just forget. I definitely don't wear it for the gym.

As someone who just wears makeup in general, it's probably more a comfort/habit thing. Some women feel naked or insecure without makeup. I know I often put on makeup out of habit/routine. It's like someone else's morning shower routine. Anyway please don't comment on their makeup it's most likely unnecessary and could also be circumstantial like my situation.


----------



## love is like a dream

girls workout with you guys in the same gym? damn i wish i was born in the secular civilized west.

eh maybe in my next life :frown2:


----------



## roxslide

Omg! My arm muscles are a tiny bit bigger after barely working them out after a month! I know that's a no brainer probably but I really didn't expect anything to change


----------



## Kevin001

Lifting smaller weight really helps......always thought lifting heavier was the answer.


----------



## scooby

Holy ****. First time in a couple weeks Ive done a workout, because Ive felt like **** mentally, not up for anything, as welll as resting an injury. I just hammered myself, so sore. I miss this feeling. Hopefully I have the mental willpower to continue. Bet I'll just lie in bed instead again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I should start daily 1 minute planks again


----------



## BeautyandRage

Just went swimming for the first time in ages. Daaaamnnn so out of shape. I’ll have to build up my holding breath under water plus remember my nose plug. I did a few laps and was so out of breath lol. Oh well, at least it’s better than nothing. Felt so good to be back in the water again especially in an actual indoor laned pool, wasn’t too deep but I mean I’m not 14ft tall so it’s fine with me. 

I remember I’d swim two hours straight under the sun and burn as red as a tomato.


----------



## love is like a dream

tricking day. it is supposed to be the fun but ended up being taxing as fook with the extra few pounds i gained recently


----------



## scooby

Waking up so sore. Traps, sore. Erector spinae, sore. Glutes, sore. Hamstrings, sore. Quads, sore. 
I love it. Feelsgoodman.


----------



## roxslide

Frustrating being a girl and going to the gym. I notice the vast majority of all other women in the gym don't have the body I am trying for which is disappointing (slight definition or toned look, that's really it). I figure I really have to lean out to see any kind of definition (I see some girls that are beasts at the gym but it seems like their body fat percentage is too high for anything to show through)... but man losing weight is hard when you're not that much overweight to begin with (21.5 BMI right now)


----------



## MCHB

Biking more again. I found a mountain close to town that's helping me get my cardio levels back to where they used to be! Cardio is fascinating in that it takes ages to build up yet fades so quickly!


Also I need bigger disc brake rotors given that when I got back to the bottom they were a dark bluish black color and howling in a manner that would make a moose scared lol. (Sintered pads; last ages but when they heat up it's like the call of my people played on reverse at high rpm)


----------



## scooby

Something happened at my weightlifting gym involving other members, that makes me not want to go back. But I've already taken enough time off from there recently, I don't want my membership cancelled.


----------



## MCHB

Slowly getting my cardio back to where it was before I moved...dragged myself up a local mountain (I biked when I could and hike-a-biked when I couldn't) on Monday and Wednesday and I plan to do it again tomorrow after work.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Got soooo exhausted swimming today. I swear this lifeguard is pissing me off, he’s watching me and I think he’s probably laughing internally because I doggy paddle when I lap swim. Oh well, at least I’m doing it. No other reason to be watching me, I’m not drowning. I’m a pretty good swimmer I just prefer doggy paddle.


----------



## Dahma

I need to start toning my body again. I look like a literal pole right now.


----------



## unemployment simulator

its like every bodybuilding video I am watching right now is making me feel like I failed when I last cut and is a reminder of how I always fail. ****s sake.


----------



## MCHB

My bike legs and punchy cardio endurance are coming back...cept I drove my knee into my (Very spikey) pedal when I got stuck halfway up something and started sliding backwards with the brakes full bore and the front tire lifted off the ground...I was like "Uh ohhh....UH OH! bail...BAIL!" *Wha-bam!* 


My coordination on the other hand needs a lot of finessing to get back to where I had it lol.


----------



## MCHB

Took the 35 degree riser stem off my bike and put the 7 degree one back on. It's crazy how rise affects climbing ability. The 35 degree one was more comfortable on anything flat but sucked for climbing because it was harder to weight the front wheel.


----------



## JerryAndSports

insanity is literally Killing me but at this point I'll deal with any pain to reach my goal


----------



## JH1983

Closing in on a deadlift goal I never would've imagined when I first started.


----------



## ShadowOne

its hard to do core exercises and hold in a fart


----------



## scooby

Now is the time I finally go back to snatching and cj. Hopefully I don't aggravate my wrist.


----------



## scooby

Wtf why are there flies everywhere in this gym?... ****ing gross.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

**** this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooby

Wtf having conversations at gym. Feelsweirdman


----------



## Muliosys

Loving 5/3/1 Building the Monolith so far. Especially all the conditioning I'm doing. I'm a home gymer so don't have the stuff needed for the recommended conditioning stuff (no prowler etc). So instead since I'm basically just doing some rather plain cardio, I figured I'd do a lot more of it to make up for the reduced difficulty. Hopping on the stationary bike every day, along with some ab work and EMOM stuff on off-days. 

As a skinny short guy this was the best decision ever. Eating 700-800 cals/day more than I was when I was eating at maintenance 2 weeks ago.. and I've actually lost weight and got leaner lol!

...which means I get to eat even more since I'm already lean enough and trying to bulk now. 

Feels good man. My TDEE was pathetic before so I never got to eat much.


----------



## ShadowOne

2 days after leg day is always the worst. my hamstring feels like its gunna snap. stretching helps for approximately 4 seconds


----------



## ShadowOne

i dont have the energy to exercise..i just want to nap..but i havent in like 3 days in a row and skipping today would be 4 days which is like a week


----------



## Kevin001

Light weight higher reps is really helping


----------



## mt moyt

im skipping too many gym days. lack of motivation and im too tired after work.


----------



## scooby

Oh... My... God...


----------



## cmed

The radio at my gym plays the same songs in the same order at the same time, every single day. It's to the point where when one song ends, the next song starts playing in my head before it actually starts playing.


----------



## ShadowOne

My gym is on the second floor...going down stairs after leg day == treacherous

I try to play it cool but in my mind I want to hold the railing with both arms and let my legs flail like gumby


----------



## unemployment simulator

had to quit gym, can't afford it. this is the reality of being poor and I need to cut costs just to live. I will be doing calisthenics from now on and working out at home.


----------



## unemployment simulator

so I have stopped doing squats for about a month and guess what? my lower back pain has gone completely! I think that's settled then. no more squats, its not like anyone is gonna see my upper thighs anyway lol. I still have access to the gym until the end of oct so gonna try and make the most of what I have there. I feel ok with this compromise on my legs, I would rather be pain free and I am not overly fussed on how much I can squat or how big that area of muscle is.


----------



## JH1983

unemployment simulator said:


> so I have stopped doing squats for about a month and guess what? my lower back pain has gone completely! I think that's settled then. no more squats, its not like anyone is gonna see my upper thighs anyway lol. I still have access to the gym until the end of oct so gonna try and make the most of what I have there. I feel ok with this compromise on my legs, I would rather be pain free and I am not overly fussed on how much I can squat or how big that area of muscle is.


Try belt squats, they completely take your back out of it and focus entirely on your legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unemployment simulator

JH1983 said:


> Try belt squats, they completely take your back out of it and focus entirely on your legs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks for mentioning belt squats, I did a load of research on squat types for lower back and couldn't find anything, seems like this might be an option! I am not sure right now how I will do this at home? 4+x20kg plates in between my legs might be kinda awkward? the dedicated machines look amazing but there is no way I can afford that or have the space. gyms over here in the uk rarely seem to have them? I don't think I have ever seen one? so I am probably gonna just do some conditioning work with legs and I am ok with that. I don't know if I really want to grow them much more, I have outgrown two pairs/sizes of jeans in the last 2 years lol.


----------



## JH1983

unemployment simulator said:


> thanks for mentioning belt squats, I did a load of research on squat types for lower back and couldn't find anything, seems like this might be an option! I am not sure right now how I will do this at home? 4+x20kg plates in between my legs might be kinda awkward? the dedicated machines look amazing but there is no way I can afford that or have the space. gyms over here in the uk rarely seem to have them? I don't think I have ever seen one? so I am probably gonna just do some conditioning work with legs and I am ok with that. I don't know if I really want to grow them much more, I have outgrown two pairs/sizes of jeans in the last 2 years lol.


I've never seen one of the machines in real life either. Really wish I had access to one. My workout partner and I stand on two aerobics platforms and use a dip belt to attach to a barbell. One end of the barbell is shoved into the corner of the hack squat machine and we load 35lb plates on the other end. Kinda like a t-bar row except with a dip belt attached and you do squats if that makes sense. I could post a picture of the setup if you needed. I actually use right around 80kg for 3 sets of 20. Killer pump and it's actually helped my deadlift a lot, too.

You could do it at home with a little creativity. You really just need two small platforms of some kind to stand on and some way to suspend a bit of weight from your waist.


----------



## unemployment simulator

JH1983 said:


> I've never seen one of the machines in real life either. Really wish I had access to one. My workout partner and I stand on two aerobics platforms and use a dip belt to attach to a barbell. One end of the barbell is shoved into the corner of the hack squat machine and we load 35lb plates on the other end. Kinda like a t-bar row except with a dip belt attached and you do squats if that makes sense. I could post a picture of the setup if you needed. I actually use right around 80kg for 3 sets of 20. Killer pump and it's actually helped my deadlift a lot, too.
> 
> You could do it at home with a little creativity. You really just need two small platforms of some kind to stand on and some way to suspend a bit of weight from your waist.


yea I'd have to get creative, I'm all out of money so I definitely can't spend anything on gym equipment. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## JH1983

unemployment simulator said:


> yea I'd have to get creative, I'm all out of money so I definitely can't spend anything on gym equipment. Thanks for the help though.


No problem.


----------



## Kevin001

Focusing on getting bigger at this point.


----------



## JH1983

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/405-lb-deadlift-767793/

Broke the seven plate deadlift barrier this weekend and it reminded me of this thread and my first four plate deadlift almost five years ago. Never would've imagined this back then.


----------



## ShadowOne

i really need to get back to the damn gym


----------



## Meisha12

I should probably start working out.


----------



## JH1983

Got first place at my meet this weekend. Ended up with a 182.5kg (402.25lbs) bench and 305kg (672.25lbs) deadlift. I wanted more on deadlift, but just wasn't my day. Still happy to get a first place win at a large, sanctioned meet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShadowOne

I'm really tired of people exercising right in front of the rack of free weights

People can't get in front of you you dumb ****s


----------



## cmed

One last run through the trails today before I move. One thing I'll miss about living here is the beautiful state park a mile away. There doesn't seem to be any decent routes in the area where I'm moving to. No sidewalks really.


----------



## cmed

ShadowOne said:


> I'm really tired of people exercising right in front of the rack of free weights
> 
> People can't get in front of you you dumb ****s


God do I hate when people do that.


----------



## scooby

Is there a way to link instagram posts straight to the forums?


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqDBFRyHpMR/

I love love love Rebeka's screaming and passion in this so much. I don't think I've seen her be that loud ever in competition. As soon as she hit that snatch at the bottom and knew it was good, that primal roar. Her snatch and clean+jerk form I admire so much, its so technically beautiful.

I really need to get back into weightlifting... I haven't done it in a while. I might do some accessory lifts tonight to get my body back into doing those movements. I want drive like hers, even a tiny fraction.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I haven't lifted weights for a while now because of injuries. I am going to start working out this week and focus on rehabbing my shoulders. I need to focus on scapula retraction and strengthening my rotator cuff muscles. I saw my doctor and he did an ultrasound to check for suprsaspinatus and subscapularis tendinopathy. Basically benching on a 45 incline ****s my shoulder as do most overhead pressing movements. The pain is primarily where the top of the bicep connects to the shoulder, but there is also pain at the top of my shoulder as well. I'm thinking a variety of exercises with very light weights and higher reps, we'll see. 



If anyone has had the injuries my doctor suspected or knows about them I would love to get some input.


----------



## ShadowOne

That was one lazy *** workout. Just had zero energy...

Back and shoulder days are easily the worst/most boring for me. Chest, bicep, core, cardio, and legs are.all pretty bearable/i like them


----------



## AskingAlexandria

Working out at work is what I do best. It's hard, but lifting boxes non stop is basically what I do. For now.. its good exercise.


----------



## MCHB

Bike maintenance day and my apartment looks like a bike exploded!


----------



## ShadowOne

I keep waiting for that Spiderman moment where I take off my shirt and I'm magically ripped


**** never happens....


----------



## wmu'14

Been playing 3DS in between exercises. 

Gym not open till the day after Christmas. :/


----------



## cmed

Bought some running gear for the rain. If I keep letting this east coast weather dictate when I work out I'm going to end up 30 lbs overweight.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I'm going to a medical supplies store today to pick up some resistance bands that I can use to do some rehab at home. I also have a knee problem so I have to strengthen my glutes and hams. I've never actually trained my glutes directly, only indirectly through other compound exercises.


----------



## JH1983

rockyraccoon said:


> I'm going to a medical supplies store today to pick up some resistance bands that I can use to do some rehab at home. I also have a knee problem so I have to strengthen my glutes and hams. I've never actually trained my glutes directly, only indirectly through other compound exercises.


Doing glute bridges against resistance bands works really well. I use a dumbbell as well as a resistance band for 3 sets of 30 twice a week as part of my regular routine. A lot of it is learning to activate your glutes properly, so a lot of weight isn't necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockyraccoon

JH1983 said:


> Doing glute bridges against resistance bands works really well. I use a dumbbell as well as a resistance band for 3 sets of 30 twice a week as part of my regular routine. A lot of it is learning to activate your glutes properly, so a lot of weight isn't necessary.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just bought 1.5 metres of tubing to work with. I have been researching all the different ways of using resistance bands but you are right, I need to learn to fully engage my glutes to do it properly. I really want to also focus on building up my core and I believe doing glute exercises would be a good way to start off with it.


----------



## Kevin001

I've been neglecting my legs lately....need to get back to it.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Kevin001 said:


> I've been neglecting my legs lately....need to get back to it.


I find my legs will be sore for about 3 to 4 weeks or so after not training them for some time. But once that 3 weeks or so is over the pain goes away. It's just a matter of getting into that groove and riding it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My a** is getting pretty big. It's getting bigger faster than my legs for some reason.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need to get after it right now before I end up laying around smoking weed all day


----------



## scooby

****ing hell. 3 people noticed my tremors at the gym today, and asked why. FML.


----------



## ShadowOne

i really should gym today..skipped last week because of work but i went yesterday...but im still working late so my weekday life is "work, eat dinner, relax for an hour, gym, shower, try to sleep, die inside a little bit more because it's the next day immediately"


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to work on these shoulders they are screaming neglect.


----------



## Kevin001

Gotta get bigger upper body wise.


----------



## MCHB

Gonna start going to the gym with a buddy from work in the not-so-distant future. Need to get a pair of running shoes though lol! ^_^


----------



## Steve French

I decided to count the stairs I walk back from school today. Came out to 122 steps, though that differs occasionally. Generally, from that, given an average of 12 steps to a flight, I climb around 20-22 flights a day, though that also increases on occasion. So, again generally, I climb about 110 flights of stairs in a week at a minimum.


What does that do for me? Nothing really it seems. I still feel the same burn and the same windedness regardless. I was just kind of curious about the amount. Obviously I'd suggest my body has adjusted after doing this for some time, though the net benefits before then seem kind of nonexistent. I have lost close to 10 pounds recently, but I figure that is probably more down to drinking copious amounts of alcohol and forgetting to eat. The walk seems like a pain in the dick, but it doesn't do much.


This did make me go on a search and find all these articles on people extolling the virtues of stair-climbing, how it gets them fit and shrinks the waist. Methinks they probably made a dietary change too.


The fit-bits and the step checking seems to be a big thing these days, but what is 10 000 really? I think a good weight lifting session followed by a run might do a bit more for you.


----------



## ShadowOne

ugh. went back yesterday and today after like 2 weeks off because works taken over my life. im still exhausted from it but i had to start going back. i wanted to fall asleep on the floor mid core workout lol


----------



## JH1983

Got a minor hamstring tear at the gym Saturday. Looks like no lower body work for 4-6 weeks. Gonna set me back months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooby

Almost refused to go yesterday because I couldn't find my Dallas Nowitzki jersey to wear. I wanted to wear a basketball jersey, and that one in particular. Resorted to wearing my San Antonio Kawhi jersey instead. Bummed me out a lot.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Almost refused to go yesterday because I couldn't find my Dallas Nowitzki jersey to wear. I wanted to wear a basketball jersey, and that one in particular. Resorted to wearing my San Antonio Kawhi jersey instead. Bummed me out a lot.


I get like that with my lucky gym shirts. Especially on heavy deadlift day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> I get like that with my lucky gym shirts. Especially on heavy deadlift day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh good someone else does that stuff too. I used to wear these blue shorts for deadlift day. I might turn Friday into jersey day. Or, all black day which it was yesterday.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> Oh good someone else does that stuff too. I used to wear these blue shorts for deadlift day. I might turn Friday into jersey day. Or, all black day which it was yesterday.


Yeah, I had different outfits for heavy squat days, bench days, and deadlift days. Lost a couple of my shirts when I moved last. I actually just ordered a few new shirts today from Arm the Animals. The shirts I ordered have cats with various weapons like sniper rifles, grenades, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue2

So I'm lifting this heavy stuff & running fast for what now ? I don't get it : /


----------



## 3stacks

blue2 said:


> So I'm lifting this heavy stuff & running fast for what now ? I don't get it : /


 so you can steal heavy things and get away with it faster


----------



## Mousey9

All of my fat goes straight to my legs and butt so ive only done legs like 3 times in the past 5 months(total gymbro checking in). I know training legs is good for hormones and increasing testosterone so I should do it to maximum gains but I really dont want to grow my thighs and glutes anymore than it is now. I literally wear sweatpants and joggers everyday now because all my other pants dont fit during bulk season. Plus **** leg day...
Anyone care to convince me to start doing legs and actually squat and deadlift? Right now i don't care about strength, I barely even BB bench, just focusing on building muscles.
Right now i'm running PPL x2 a week except it's push, pull, shoulders and arms.
Thinking about doing Arnold split but without legs so I can hit Chest, back, shoulders and arms 3x a week. I'll need to lock down on diet and sleep since i wouldn't leave much room for recovery time.


----------



## MCHB

Maxed out at 62 km/hr at the skihill today. A new personal best I think!


----------



## Kevin001

Lighter weights are for me...light and high reps.


----------



## scooby

****ing floor presses, man.


----------



## Perkins

My butt's getting all firm and more meaty.


----------



## scooby

I want to get a set of resistance bands, but god damn they're expensive. My gym only has one of each colour.


----------



## JH1983

scooby said:


> I want to get a set of resistance bands, but god damn they're expensive. My gym only has one of each colour.


https://www.amazon.com/Canway-Assist-Bands-Stretch-Resistance/dp/B076FZ6LYZ/ref=mp_s_a_1_fkmrnull_3?keywords=canway+pull+up+bands+set+of+4&qid=1551534298&s=gateway&sr=8-3-fkmrnull

I got those a few months ago and really like them. They're the cheapest I've found anywhere. Since it's a set of one each of four I bought two sets. I don't know how the shipping would be for you, but maybe you can find something similar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooby

JH1983 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Canway-Assist-Bands-Stretch-Resistance/dp/B076FZ6LYZ/ref=mp_s_a_1_fkmrnull_3?keywords=canway+pull+up+bands+set+of+4&qid=1551534298&s=gateway&sr=8-3-fkmrnull
> 
> I got those a few months ago and really like them. They're the cheapest I've found anywhere. Since it's a set of one each of four I bought two sets. I don't know how the shipping would be for you, but maybe you can find something similar.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





> This item does not ship to *Australia*.


Ouch. Yeah the problem living here is, they barely ship anything down to here and because of our isolation and distance, shipping costs are huge. And Amazon I think only really recently just got started up here, so it is extremely rudimentary and have to import from overseas anyway. BUT, it did make me think to try other national stores, and some seem "sorta" reasonable, though still really expensive. I can get 2x4 set for $135 on sale atm, but I just can't use my money on this for now.


----------



## scooby

ffs, its so packed already. shouldn't have waited so long to go. people using the cages for dumb stuff.


----------



## scooby

I lost the ability to enjoy the pain from DOMS for a while. Thank god that ability is back. Hurts so good.


----------



## scooby

For some reason when my gym decided to upgrade everything, they went from 2 benchpresses to just 1. At least there is more places to squat. But some poor guy got stuck waiting for me on the bench as I just started warming up.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to work these abs at least a little.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I'm told my push up form is very good, but if so, why do my elbows start to hurt half of the time?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I need a good dip station. A heavy bag too. I hear the resistance of hitting a bag is how you train your muscles to generate serious power.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I decided to hire a personal trainer to help me rehab some injuries, and to provide me proper instruction on how to perform all exercises safely and with strict form. I went to a physio but I was not to happy with them. You see them for roughly an hour but in reality they chat with you for like 10 minutes if you are lucky, then they tend to other patients, then kind of check in on you to see how you are doing.

I think having a personal trainer makes more sense. I found 3 trainers who all have degrees in kinesiology, with a focus on rehabilitating injuries. They are all professional trainers as well. So I chose one of the guys and we are going to do an initial 75 minute assessment, followed by 5 personal lessons to start off with. The guy I chose also specializes in power lifting, fat loss, muscle gain, and posture improvement to name a few. I think it will be money well spent.


----------



## shyguy07

Why is the gym open 24 hours during the week but closes 10 PM Friday, 8 PM Saturday and 7 PM Sunday? That's when I NEED it open late! Ok, 10 PM is fine but 8 and 7 are a little early for a night owl like me who gets bored.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I wonder if having the TT genotype means I can't produce fast twitch fibers at all? I can't find real definitive info. So far I haven't bothered much with strength training, but I'd like to know if it's still effective for my type.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Cardio quiets the lizard brain


----------



## JH1983

This week will be 12 weeks since I tore my hamstring. Started back with just bodyweight squats about a month ago and light barbell squats and deadlift two weeks ago. Haven't pushed anything yet because I've got a lot of fear of injuring it again. Did go kind of heavy on block pulls today and moved better than expected with no pain. Maybe another two months and I'll be good as new.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheForestWasDark

JH1983 said:


> This week will be 12 weeks since I tore my hamstring. Started back with just bodyweight squats about a month ago and light barbell squats and deadlift two weeks ago. Haven't pushed anything yet because I've got a lot of fear of injuring it again. Did go kind of heavy on block pulls today and moved better than expected with no pain. Maybe another two months and I'll be good as new.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


damn dude ive been out since april 2017 due to costochondritis / bad form on dips (if i was a pt id never recommend the exercise) . Working out was my life. Finally saw a chiro after getting enough money and it's been helping i think


----------



## JH1983

bricky1 said:


> damn dude ive been out since april 2017 due to costochondritis / bad form on dips. Working out was my life. Finally saw a chiro after getting enough money and it's been helping i think


Same here, the last couple months have been hell. Still been in the gym regularly doing what I can, but sucked all those weeks without doing any lower body. Currently training a friend for an upcoming powerlifting meet and kinda been living vicariously through him lately.

Had to Google what costochondritis is. I have something I think is similar. On my left side near where my upper pec and shoulder come together I get pretty bad pain when I flat bench heavy for long periods. I don't think it's shoulder related because I can overhead press with no pain at all. I mostly just do overhead press throughout the year and just do heavy bench a couple months leading into meets. I really need to see a chiropractor or go to a sports medicine doctor, but been putting it off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheForestWasDark

JH1983 said:


> Same here, the last couple months have been hell. Still been in the gym regularly doing what I can, but sucked all those weeks without doing any lower body. Currently training a friend for an upcoming powerlifting meet and kinda been living vicariously through him lately.
> 
> Had to Google what costochondritis is. I have something I think is similar. On my left side near where my upper pec and shoulder come together I get pretty bad pain when I flat bench heavy for long periods. I don't think it's shoulder related because I can overhead press with no pain at all. I mostly just do overhead press throughout the year and just do heavy bench a couple months leading into meets. I really need to see a chiropractor or go to a sports medicine doctor, but been putting it off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


good thing u can work upper body somewhat. Surprisingly enough it was going good when i was doing everything but bench but when i got back to 225 on back squats the pain came back pretty badly i guess from placing all the weight on my sternum/ribs.

I think its common, but a lot of people's cases vary. Yours kinda sounds like me, if i press on it i feel soreness. If i leave it alone it stays dormant. it started off as a sternum issue then spread a bit to my t2 rib after i re-aggrevated it many times. If i had just taken a month off right away it wouldn't be this chronic i dont think.. Anyway costal/rib injuries are a ***** since they take longer than a muscle for recovery due to lack of blood flow in those areas. I'd recommend massaging the area once in a while to promote this perhaps. Posture is a key factor to for me if i slouch the pain comes up. After my 2nd adjustment i feel better overall, and the pain/inflammation i had is now more of a soreness . My dr wants to start on back/resistance band and spinal mobility exercises in the near future i think to test waters and develop more sternal support as the back and its tightness has a lot to do with this condition. Frozen/stuck back rib hinges put more pressure on the front side thus creating greater potential for injury which is why i became a victim from dipping


----------



## rockyraccoon

JH1983 said:


> This week will be 12 weeks since I tore my hamstring. Started back with just bodyweight squats about a month ago and light barbell squats and deadlift two weeks ago. Haven't pushed anything yet because I've got a lot of fear of injuring it again. Did go kind of heavy on block pulls today and moved better than expected with no pain. Maybe another two months and I'll be good as new.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure you will recover just fine. You seem to be really keen on working out. I broke my hand in late January (and it's still slightly broken) but when I went to the gym in early February I could only lift 2 pound dumbbells, seriously, no bull****ting. I hired a personal trainer and today I managed to bench 95 pounds for reps, which is far off what I used to bench; however, it took a lot of hard work to work my way up to 95 pounds. I probably could have benched more but my trainer felt it was best to not go any higher because of my hand.

Anyway, tomorrow she is going to instruct me on how to properly deadlift. I have wanted to do deads for so long but I always refrained from them because I did not want to injure myself.


----------



## tea111red

good thing there is muscle memory.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

tea111red said:


> good thing there is muscle memory.


That is a real thing. Makes me regret not lifting as a teen.


----------



## JH1983

rockyraccoon said:


> I'm sure you will recover just fine. You seem to be really keen on working out. I broke my hand in late January (and it's still slightly broken) but when I went to the gym in early February I could only lift 2 pound dumbbells, seriously, no bull****ting. I hired a personal trainer and today I managed to bench 95 pounds for reps, which is far off what I used to bench; however, it took a lot of hard work to work my way up to 95 pounds. I probably could have benched more but my trainer felt it was best to not go any higher because of my hand.
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow she is going to instruct me on how to properly deadlift. I have wanted to do deads for so long but I always refrained from them because I did not want to injure myself.


Will you be able to grip the barbell for deadlift with an injured hand? Or use a strap or deadlift hook until it heals?

Deadlift has been my favorite lift since I started doing them in 2013. Having to take time completely off them this year made my workouts really boring. I've had a goal in mind for a few years and it's set me back yet again, but this year or next year will be my time to finally make it happen. I just need to stay injury free and have a few good months of training in a row.

Congrats on the progress so far. Even if you just added 5lbs a month to that bench think about where you'd be in five years. You'd be surprised what you're capable of if you stick with it. I never would've dreamed I'd be where I am now when I first started. Good luck on your deadlift today, you're gonna love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm getting a free barbell and weights today. Can finally start doing real squats and deadlifts.


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute

Kool have you ever done any variations of those lifts .. for example zercher squats or a sumo deadlift?


----------



## rockyraccoon

I have yet to ever see anyone do a barbell hack squat in the gym. I don't know if people have simply forgotten an old staple of quad development, or if it's because of machines.

This first demonstration is interesting, but I don't know about the whole idea of having to walk forward with the bar onto the foot placements. I think I get what she is trying to do in keeping the spine erect, but what if you have a really heavy weight? Wouldn't it be a little dangerous to walk with the barbell like that?






Then there is this video that provides another version without any assistance for your feet:


----------



## JH1983

rockyraccoon said:


> I have yet to ever see anyone do a barbell hack squat in the gym. I don't know if people have simply forgotten an old staple of quad development, or if it's because of machines.
> 
> This first demonstration is interesting, but I don't know about the whole idea of having to walk forward with the bar onto the foot placements. I think I get what she is trying to do in keeping the spine erect, but what if you have a really heavy weight? Wouldn't it be a little dangerous to walk with the barbell like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is this video that provides another version without any assistance for your feet:


I wouldn't want to walk like that with enough weight for it to actually be challenging to do a set with. Might as well do a trap bar deadlift, it's pretty much the same movement without all that awkwardness and you can safely load it pretty heavy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## cmed

I've had a nagging achilles tendonitis for the past few weeks so I decided to hang up the running shoes for a few months to let it heal properly. I started cycling instead and I'm really liking it so far. I like that I can work out for longer periods and have no aches and pains the next day because of how low-impact it is, and I also like that it allows me to go further distances and see more of my surroundings. I was on vacation in Miami last week and I was pretty much able to see most of the city (downtown and Miami Beach) in 1 workout. 

This might be a permanent change for me. It's really opened my eyes to how much of a beat down running is on the body. After a 7 mile run I'm walking like Frankenstein for the first half hour after I wake up the next morning. I go for a 2 hour bike ride though and the next day I've never felt better.


----------



## sanpellegrino

I love the buzz you get after a good workout even if that means just in your room. It's been a while since I exersized but I've found the more I practice the more I'm able to do the next day. I'd like to get back into shape before I leave here.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I’m sooooo sore right now... shows I’m making progress though so I LOVE it.


----------



## blue2

Man this is hard & boring, I feel like a hamster, no, no this is good you're gonna look & feel much better, but who cares ? do I even care enough !!! but it's better than becoming a fat old man 😉 man that woman has a nice butt :hide why do I think it's nice, butts are gross, man my hands hurt & why can't I breath properly, I'm going to fast etc etc.


----------



## cmed

I think I'm finally ready to call it quits as a runner. I went for my first run in 2 months yesterday. It's safe to say my achilles is fully healed, no problems there, but I'm certainly feeling the wear and tear everywhere else in my body. I never minded it before in the past, but now that I know that I can get that same intensity on a bicycle for longer periods of time, and feel completely fine the next day, I just like it so much better.


----------



## truant

* *














Me, too. But my routine involves a lot more grave robbing and fancy brain transplant technology.


----------



## rdrr

people REALLY need to stop sitting at a machine, not working out, and just looking at their phone for 5 minutes. Incredibly annoying when im trying to get in and out of the gym before it closes.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My pants don't fit anymore. I'm getting dummy thicc


----------



## Lohikaarme

Will be joining a gym come September; working out from home just doesn't cut it after a while... getting crazy anxiety over this but must soldier on 😬


----------



## blue2

Lohikaarme said:


> getting crazy anxiety over this but must soldier on &#128556;


It gets easier, I first joined a gym back in 2012 going sporadically, no pressure, I never thought I could get over the self consciousness/awkwardness, but stick at it & after a while you'll realise nobody is concentrating on you, they're all focusing on their own workout, now I barely even notice others, I've lost over 20lbs since I first started & managed to maintain it, I was turning into a tub at the time from coping with life by consuming to much beer & pizza.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Lohikaarme said:


> Will be joining a gym come September; working out from home just doesn't cut it after a while... getting crazy anxiety over this but must soldier on &#128556;


Maybe we should help each others stay motivated?


----------



## Lohikaarme

blue2 said:


> It gets easier, I first joined a gym back in 2012 going sporadically, no pressure, I never thought I could get over the self consciousness/awkwardness, but stick at it & after a while you'll realise nobody is concentrating on you, they're all focusing on their own workout, now I barely even notice others, I've lost over 20lbs since I first started & managed to maintain it, I was turning into a tub at the time from coping with life by consuming to much beer & pizza.


You're right, each person is there to do their own thing and not scrutinize others... in rare cases even if they do though, you just ignore them, cause you're busy building your dream body and they're just sitting there staring at you, so who's the real loser there? :b Mostly what I'm really anxious about is asking the people there to show me how to work the machines because I hate having to bother others... but I guess that's what they're paid to do after all lol, plus everyone used to be a newbie once. I think as long as I step inside there it's gonna work out somehow  
Well done for losing 20lbs and keeping it off! Yeah, I've been guilty of not taking care of my diet as well since the beginning of this year  This time I am going to stick with it though, and it's been working pretty well for 1 month now :yay



Ominous Indeed said:


> Maybe we should help each others stay motivated?


Hmm, I like this idea. Deal! :hs :boogie


----------



## blue2

@Lohikaarme..Don't worry about how to use the machines, start out simple & slow, use the stationary bike or walk on the treadmill & watch others how they use the machines & it will come to you, or others might see you're new & help anyway, start out slow & cautious till you pick it up.


----------



## JH1983

Lohikaarme said:


> Will be joining a gym come September; working out from home just doesn't cut it after a while... getting crazy anxiety over this but must soldier on &#128556;


I was the same way. Working out at home wasn't cutting it. I joined a gym in 2013 and there were days I'd sit out in the parking lot and almost turn around and go back home. I've been consistently going ever since. I won first place at a USPA powerlifting meet last year. It gets easier the more you go. You'll also get more confidence as you progress and you will if you're smart and you stay consistent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lohikaarme

JH1983 said:


> I was the same way. Working out at home wasn't cutting it. I joined a gym in 2013 and there were days I'd sit out in the parking lot and almost turn around and go back home. I've been consistently going ever since. I won first place at a USPA powerlifting meet last year. It gets easier the more you go. You'll also get more confidence as you progress and you will if you're smart and you stay consistent.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is very inspiring that you got so far  Consistency really does pay off... btw @blue2 thanks for the encouragement, I'll just take it slow and build from there &#128170;&#127995;


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Can't wait to work out tomorrow. Had to take a break this past week due to being sick and it made me anxious lol


----------



## scooby

First day back after taking two weeks off, and going like once a week before that. Mainly due to lethargy depression, and especially anxiety. Its hard to not be disappointed in yourself for not being where you used to be with strength, and demoralized. Happened so much this year already. I already think I won't maintain it.


----------



## NotFullyHere

Recently began medication treatment for depression and anxiety and now my motivation levels are at a much higher level, I've never been more consistent with my daily exercises and general productivity! Depression and SAD really does make you miss out on a lot of the good things in life...


Keep fighting the good fight, everyone!


----------



## Kevin001

Trying to get a little more size back.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Glute workouts are easy and results come quick. Did not take long for me to get a serious a** lol. On a different note, I really can't wait to get a barbell for my bench set. My chest needs a lot of work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Serious mass protein powder is the shiznit


----------



## Great Expectations

I've made so much progress but have a long way to go. Working around injuries makes the whole process so much slower and complicated but it's worth it!!


----------



## HannaB

Today I've finally realised that the best workout is the one you don't skip 

You can discuss sets and reps, CrossFit and powerlifting, diet and supplements endlessly. But let's just get one thing straight here - if you are doing any kind of workout then it's going to have a greater impact than if you weren't. Simple as that.


----------



## JH1983

Was at an out of town gym yesterday and had some big guy very obviously trying to outlift me and fail. I'm following a program, so I was just doing the sets and reps as prescribed. This guy gets on the bench next to me and loads up exactly what I'm using and then fails to get even one rep without help from his spotter. Funny when gym douchebaggery goes wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EndTimes

The only thing that keeps me working out is the extreme fear of ending my life alone. No better motivation than this one. Every time I feel like giving up, I think about the desperate situation I am in, and I gather the strength to keep pushing myself further.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to work upper body more.


----------



## JH1983

After getting home gym stuff I'm not sure I'll go back to a commercial gym after this is all over. It's so convenient. Just need a little more equipment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firestar

Managed to carry a 35 pound pail of cat litter from the car into the apartment with one hand, no stopping. Finally, dumbbell workouts are paying off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

firestar said:


> Managed to carry a 35 pound pail of cat litter from the car into the apartment with one hand, no stopping. Finally, dumbbell workouts are paying off.


 This is interesting. I just did a few reps with my dumbbells like 10 minutes ago. First time I've even thought about it for months. :lol


----------



## blue2

I really should work out more, haven't went to gym since it closed for corona time 6 weeks ago, but I walk a few miles some days.


----------



## ttmey

i feel i have to be good enough all the time and avoid getting fat.
that gave me serious binging problems for a while


----------



## Kevin001

I used to be so much leaner and more defined need to watch the carbs.


----------



## MCHB

I took a break from biking but I've been biking to work for the past month (this time by choice!) and ZOMG the first week was a lesson in pain!


----------



## mt moyt

jogged 80mins 31 seconds so far this month


----------



## MCHB

Set a new personal record biking to work yesterday. 9 minutes and 56 seconds from the front door of my apartment building to where I lock up my bike! :3


----------



## antisarcopenia

5 minutes of high intensity interval training (HIIT Tabata style) is better than nothing. I enjoy one session every other morning to help lower cortisol and lower blood sugar.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get back to strict workouts and need to lower my body fat.


----------



## cmed

A nearby county will be entering the green phase in 2 weeks. There's an LA Fitness there. It would be a 40 minute drive for me. Seriously considering hitting that gym up 3x a week until things open back up where I live. 

Once I buy a house the first thing I'm doing is building a badass home gym.


----------



## Kevin001

Need a more structured workout.


----------



## cafune

i haven't been able to go to the gym, studio or km training space in so long and it's killing me inside. and outside?


----------



## blue2

I haven't been working out since January, but booze & ice-cream is so funner 🙂


----------



## Canadian Brotha

3 x 15 10lbs Arm Curls
3 x 15 Push-Ups
3 x 15 Leg Extension Crunches
3 x 1 Minute Planks
3 x 5 Minutes Cross Cycle

Guess that’s the nee routine going forward


----------



## cmed

Gyms open back up here on Friday, but only at 50% capacity, and you have to wear a mask. Whatever. I'll take it. 

It's been so long that I don't even remember what my regimen was before the lockdown began 3 months ago. I think it was some kind of push-pull split.


----------



## mt moyt

forgot to book a gym session and its all booked up this weekend. guess ill keep up my jogging. i did 168 minutes last month and itll be around the same the month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbre

So it would probably be easier to gain weight if I stopped jogging. I don't want to do that though since I'll be in better shape if I jog and it has made my stamina much better.


----------



## millenniumman75

Arbre said:


> So it would probably be easier to gain weight if I stopped jogging. I don't want to do that though since I'll be in better shape if I jog and it has made my stamina much better.


I was once at almost 10km 3 to 4 times a week.....

Then the Corona hit.......I didn't run at all in five weeks fearing I would get in trouble or sick.

I ran 7.5km that first time - saw police cars drive by me and didn't stop!

The next week, I was up to 8km, then 9km.

I am still at one run a week, but have kept it up. I am going to try for TWO runs this week.

I feel the lack of running in my lower back the most, and then just underneath my calves.


----------



## Mousey9

(before covid happened) I started to get into powerlifting (im weak, and likely even more weak now) recently and I've found that type of training to be more enjoyable than hypertrophy/bodybuilding work. Something about following a program, setting goals and hitting specific numbers has been far more rewarding than picking random weights and hitting one muscle for an arbitrary number of reps. I also have zero discipline in dieting so it can be my excuse for not being a 10% bf pretty boy. 
Don't get me wrong, having a bro sesh and chasing a pump is still fun but I just feel like i have more control in results through powerlifting. It's also a socially acceptable way of self harming so win/win.


----------



## JH1983

Infamoose said:


> (before covid happened) I started to get into powerlifting (im weak, and likely even more weak now) recently and I've found that type of training to be more enjoyable than hypertrophy/bodybuilding work. Something about following a program, setting goals and hitting specific numbers has been far more rewarding than picking random weights and hitting one muscle for an arbitrary number of reps. I also have zero discipline in dieting so it can be my excuse for not being a 10% bf pretty boy.
> Don't get me wrong, having a bro sesh and chasing a pump is still fun but I just feel like i have more control in results through powerlifting. It's also a socially acceptable way of self harming so win/win.


Welcome to the dark side. Used to be a few of us here, but I haven't seen any of them in ages. Thought it was just me now. Agree on all that 100%. I got into powerlifting in 2014 and never looked back. I still love it after over six years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mousey9

JH1983 said:


> Welcome to the dark side. Used to be a few of us here, but I haven't seen any of them in ages. Thought it was just me now. Agree on all that 100%. I got into powerlifting in 2014 and never looked back. I still love it after over six years.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It has been a funny transition. I've always been an on and off lifter, mostly spinning my own wheels and not making much progress. The only consistency I had was never doing legs...but now I prefer squats and deads over bench.

Got any favourite free programs you've ran? I was running nsuns before lockdown. My goal was a 2/3/4 plate for B/S/D by end of first year but I'll probably fall short of that now. Thanks covid.


----------



## JH1983

Infamoose said:


> It has been a funny transition. I've always been an on and off lifter, mostly spinning my own wheels and not making much progress. The only consistency I had was never doing legs...but now I prefer squats and deads over bench.
> 
> Got any favourite free programs you've ran? I was running nsuns before lockdown. My goal was a 2/3/4 plate for B/S/D by end of first year but I'll probably fall short of that now. Thanks covid.


I like this for starting out.

http://www.jmaxfitness.com/blog/daily-undulating-periodization/

The setup and progression sections lay it out. Getting in lots of clean reps on the big three is the way to go. Add weight when you can.

I've had good results from Sheiko routines, too.

https://liftvault.com/programs/powerlifting/sheiko-spreadsheets/

Covid put my gym out of business. I just signed up at a new one recently. I bought some cheap stuff for home during the lockdown, so was able to do some stuff during that time. I've been dealing with a hip injury since late last year that's had me mostly in a slump anyway though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arbre

millenniumman75 said:


> I was once at almost 10km 3 to 4 times a week.....
> 
> Then the Corona hit.......I didn't run at all in five weeks fearing I would get in trouble or sick.
> 
> I ran 7.5km that first time - saw police cars drive by me and didn't stop!
> 
> The next week, I was up to 8km, then 9km.
> 
> I am still at one run a week, but have kept it up. I am going to try for TWO runs this week.
> 
> I feel the lack of running in my lower back the most, and then just underneath my calves.


I go on longer walks for exercise too but haven't felt like it because of the coronavirus.


----------



## Mousey9

JH1983 said:


> I like this for starting out.
> 
> http://www.jmaxfitness.com/blog/daily-undulating-periodization/
> 
> The setup and progression sections lay it out. Getting in lots of clean reps on the big three is the way to go. Add weight when you can.
> 
> I've had good results from Sheiko routines, too.
> 
> https://liftvault.com/programs/powerlifting/sheiko-spreadsheets/
> 
> Covid put my gym out of business. I just signed up at a new one recently. I bought some cheap stuff for home during the lockdown, so was able to do some stuff during that time. I've been dealing with a hip injury since late last year that's had me mostly in a slump anyway though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you find 3-4 lifting days a week to be better than 5-6? My program also has me S/B/D 3 times a week but over the course of 6 days with more than double the volume. Haven't had any recovery issues but maybe its cause the weight is still relatively light as im still in the late novice early intermediate stage.

Im planning on running a sheiko program once linear gains are over. I heard sessions usually last over 2 hours tho :afr

Gyms are still closed here. I've been using a family home gym in the meantime but weights are limited. Still better than nothing, I feel for the people that are force to do bodyweight home exercises.


----------



## JH1983

Infamoose said:


> Do you find 3-4 lifting days a week to be better than 5-6? My program also has me S/B/D 3 times a week but over the course of 6 days with more than double the volume. Haven't had any recovery issues but maybe its cause the weight is still relatively light as im still in the late novice early intermediate stage.
> 
> Im planning on running a sheiko program once linear gains are over. I heard sessions usually last over 2 hours tho :afr
> 
> Gyms are still closed here. I've been using a family home gym in the meantime but weights are limited. Still better than nothing, I feel for the people that are force to do bodyweight home exercises.


Four lifting days a week has been my preference for a long time. I make the best gains squatting two days, benching three or four days, and deadlifting two days. Either like a Sheiko style of two squat plus bench days and two deadlift plus bench days or giving each lift a main day with a secondary after. Like squat and secondary deadlift, bench and secondary squat, deadlift and secondary bench, then the fourth day as kind of a wild card day like weak points, bodybuilding stuff, mobility work, etc.

Five or six is fine though if you spread your volume out. If you just enjoy going more often or need shorter sessions. I just recently started up Average to Savage by Greg Nuckols and it's adjustable from two days to six days. I'm working a lot of hours at a new job and trying to figure out the best way to manage it.

It's not necessarily the frequency that's gonna get into your recovery, more the volume and/or intensity. Have to find the right balance. Can't have all three up high at once.

Yeah, my setup is out in my yard because I didn't measure the rack before I bought it. Old rusty and bent barbell and a bunch of 35's I got a deal on. It gets the job done though. Hit a bench PR when I got back in an actual gym last week. Now just have to get my squat and deadlift back to where I was last year before I got hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mt moyt

need an alternative for face pulls, only 1 cable machine in the gym isnt going to work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1983

mt moyt said:


> need an alternative for face pulls, only 1 cable machine in the gym isnt going to work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A small resistance band with one end looped around pretty much anything at chest level works well enough. I have some cheap ones I bought off Amazon. You can do them two handed or one hand at a time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mt moyt

JH1983 said:


> A small resistance band with one end looped around pretty much anything at chest level works well enough. I have some cheap ones I bought off Amazon. You can do them two handed or one hand at a time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks, i think ive seen a few around the gym so i can try them out. i havent used them before because i was doing this increasing weights over time for motivation thing, but it'll be good if i can use it on crowded days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You know things have gotten a little bad when 15 reps of push ups per set is too tough


----------



## Virgini4543

A better physique doesn't depend on just exercise. To build muscles you've to pay focus on your diet too. Otherwise the whole effort will not pays off. I often do anaerobic exercises for making my stamina, it also help me in shaping my psychological thoughts. My anxiety and depression has been treated much from my new lifestyle. For good diet i eat foods good for building and strengthening muscles, you can see the list here https://www.aqfsports.com/blogs/news/what-are-the-best-foods-to-eat-for-muscle-growth, drinking adequate water plays a big role in keeping my fitness level up for the whole day. It all depends upon motivation, and your approach of achieving goals.


----------



## mt moyt

jogged for 127 minutes this month. It has gone down since i go to the gym on saturdays.


----------



## Kevin001

Got to work on my upper body again.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get bigger and pack on more muscle.


----------



## Mousey9

Mousey9 said:


> It has been a funny transition. I've always been an on and off lifter, mostly spinning my own wheels and not making much progress. The only consistency I had was never doing legs...but now I prefer squats and deads over bench.
> 
> Got any favourite free programs you've ran? I was running nsuns before lockdown. My goal was a 2/3/4 plate for B/S/D by end of first year but I'll probably fall short of that now. Thanks covid.


Been a full year since this post and my gym is still closed. I was training sporadically at a friends home gym but the whole year might as well been a wash. Best lifts I was able to do was 225 Bench TnG, 255 x5 Squats (estimate 1RM 285) and 375 Deadlift RPE 8 or something. Hopefully ill reach my goals by end of this year.


----------



## extremly

its 12 AM and my gym is packed lol


----------



## Mousey9

Mousey9 said:


> Been a full year since this post and my gym is still closed. I was training sporadically at a friends home gym but the whole year might as well been a wash. Best lifts I was able to do was 225 Bench TnG, 255 x5 Squats (estimate 1RM 285) and 375 Deadlift RPE 8 or something. Hopefully ill reach my goals by end of this year.


Ended the year with 330/225/405. I’ll be back by the end of year with 400/225:c/500


----------



## JH1983

Was starting to have some blood pressure problems last year, so I decided to lose some weight. I went from 225lbs to 188lbs currently. Not sure that it was totally a weight issue and not a working nights and drinking coffee issue, but I figured losing some weight would help. 

It's really hurt my lifts in the gym unfortunately. On the bright side I've been able to do two things I never could do when I was heavier. The first is I can do a few muscle ups now. Second I finally hit a 2x bodyweight bench press. Way lower than my all time best, but the 2x bodyweight had always barely eluded me in the past.


----------



## pillbugger

I really need to do the whole "at least go to the bathroom and do some stretching, push ups, planks or SOMETHING every hour you self-deteriorating idiot" routine again.


----------



## Protozoan

Love it when people just leave weights and equipment lying around all over the place.

****heads.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I just did 10 miles on my stationary bike, in preparation for having a 700 calorie meal, which I'll be attempting to cook without my roommate seeing me so he won't judge it. (Technically it's two servings but I ****ed up use by dates and my fridge is full of stuff that's on the verge of going off. And I'm still under 1400 cals for the day.) This is not the life I wanted when I moved out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> Was starting to have some blood pressure problems last year, so I decided to lose some weight. I went from 225lbs to 188lbs currently. Not sure that it was totally a weight issue and not a working nights and drinking coffee issue, but I figured losing some weight would help.
> 
> It's really hurt my lifts in the gym unfortunately. On the bright side I've been able to do two things I never could do when I was heavier. The first is I can do a few muscle ups now. Second I finally hit a 2x bodyweight bench press. Way lower than my all time best, but the 2x bodyweight had always barely eluded me in the past.


 It might be just natural aging some people start having blood pressure problems for no obvious reason. If you can get blood pressure pills, I'd take them.

I noticed my blood pressure starting to creep up a few years ago. It had always been perfect even when my doctor checked it. Which if it was ever going to be up, it would be when I was at a doctor's appointment. 

And the weird thing about it was it started going up almost at the same time as I started eating healthier and exercising more. For some people, it might be inevitable.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> It might be just natural aging some people start having blood pressure problems for no obvious reason. If you can get blood pressure pills, I'd take them.
> 
> I noticed my blood pressure starting to creep up a few years ago. It had always been perfect even when my doctor checked it. Which if it was ever going to be up, it would be when I was at a doctor's appointment.
> 
> And the weird thing about it was it started going up almost at the same time as I started eating healthier and exercising more. For some people, it might be inevitable.


Mine wasn't too much over, usually no more than 130/85 before starting meds. My doctor had me check twice daily at home for like a month to get a more accurate picture. So she went ahead and started me on 5mg of Lisinopril a day. So I'm still taking since last summer. Hoping I can get off them though just because I don't want to be on any meds if I can help it. High blood pressure runs in my family as does diabetes, so may be inevitable like you said. 

I'm sure doing cardio would help, but I just can't ever find the motivation for it like I can for lifting weights. Eating healthy I have no problem sticking to either. Pretty much just suck at sticking to doing cardio. I bought a treadmill last year and it's unfortunately become a coat rack. I at least get some at work loading and unloading my truck and if I'm feeling extra motivated some days I'll jog whenever I'm out of the truck.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> Mine wasn't too much over, usually no more than 130/85 before starting meds. My doctor had me check twice daily at home for like a month to get a more accurate picture. So she went ahead and started me on 5mg of Lisinopril a day. So I'm still taking since last summer. Hoping I can get off them though just because I don't want to be on any meds if I can help it. High blood pressure runs in my family as does diabetes, so may be inevitable like you said.
> 
> I'm sure doing cardio would help, but I just can't ever find the motivation for it like I can for lifting weights. Eating healthy I have no problem sticking to either. Pretty much just suck at sticking to doing cardio. I bought a treadmill last year and it's unfortunately become a coat rack. I at least get some at work loading and unloading my truck and if I'm feeling extra motivated some days I'll jog whenever I'm out of the truck.


My HBP started as not too alarming. I think it was around 120/78 but I have seen it as high as 148/88 as time has gone on. I tried all sorts of things like cutting way back on sodium and stopping coffee, eating more vegetables, drinking more water. I was doing a minimum of 30 minutes on the stepper machine every day but it made no difference. And in fact, it seemed to get higher the more I tried to cut "bad stuff" out. 

I don't know what it is now because it stresses me out to check it and think about it.


----------



## JH1983

WillYouStopDave said:


> My HBP started as not too alarming. I think it was around 120/78 but I have seen it as high as 148/88 as time has gone on. I tried all sorts of things like cutting way back on sodium and stopping coffee, eating more vegetables, drinking more water. I was doing a minimum of 30 minutes on the stepper machine every day but it made no difference. And in fact, it seemed to get higher the more I tried to cut "bad stuff" out.
> 
> I don't know what it is now because it stresses me out to check it and think about it.



I stopped the coffee for awhile last year. With working long night hours driving I've found I need it sometimes to stay awake and alert, so I'm back to drinking coffee again. I try to limit myself to two cups a day on my shorter work days and three cups on my longer days.

In the past I've found my blood pressure creeps up with my bodyweight. Seems 210's and 220's it's almost unavoidable. Hoping being so much lighter now it'll go down. My resting heart rate is way down according to my smart watch. High 50's the last couple months. When I was 30-40lbs heavier it was mid 60's and low 70's. Don't know how much that has to do with blood pressure, but seems like a good sign anyway. 

Have you tried any meds? The Lisinopril seems to work well. At least when last I was checking it regularly a few months ago. It just makes me feel like I need to clear my throat a lot. I read it causes a dry cough, so so same kind of thing I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> Have you tried any meds? The Lisinopril seems to work well. At least when last I was checking it regularly a few months ago. It just makes me feel like I need to clear my throat a lot. I read it causes a dry cough, so so same kind of thing I guess.


 Yeah. I've been on Lisinopril for at least a couple of years. I'm not sure how well it works for me because I don't check my BP often enough to compare before and after. I just know that sometimes my BP is pretty good but if I don't take the Lisinopril even for one day, my BP will usually be high if I remember to check it.

So the med doesn't seem to be something that fixes HBP. It just impacts your BP and maintains it for as long as you take the dose as prescribed. If you stop taking it, it will probably go back up.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I hate my brain. A couple months ago, I wasn't exercising at all. Now I'm doing 15 miles a day on a stationary bike. Today I'm not feeling it, and I'm like 'well, I should probably only do 5 times a week anyway'. And my brain? Well, my brain is immediately like 'If you can do 5 hours a week, why not 7 hours?'

Additionally, my bike tells me that I'm burning 359 cals doing that 15 miles in an hour. It's a cheap bike so I don't expect it to be accurate, didn't ask for my weight or anything. So I did an online check, weight and speed based. Came out at double that amount of cals. I'm definitely not eating well enough for that amount of deficit but I don't wanna eat more just in case it's less than that.

Seriously, guys, this exercise thing is hard.


----------



## JH1983

Ran a 7 minute 35 second mile this week. I remember my best ever from high school was 7:11, so hopefully can beat that soon.


----------



## pillbugger

Why do my chest, lats, arms and related muscles feel like jelly. All I did was do some pathetic negative pull-ups, and knee push ups after I crumbled mid-workout. Strength training is not my strong suit, I feel like. I prefer cardio. I've pretty much mastered the art of landing like a cat to prevent noise (not like the neighbors do their part, but it is more about me). Would be nice to have some dedicated place to slam things all I want. I wonder if I can still do wheel poses during the yoga days... I surprised myself when I discovered I could. I'd probably topple over and break something nowadays.

I've finally gotten back into working out again. The blessed air conditioner works wonders with blocking sound and vibrations from my end. I am 100% certain that neighbors can hear my heavy breathing through the walls without it. My routine from before had to be changed. Now, I give myself two chances to work out throughout the day. If I can't do it in the "morning", I'll do it at night. I'm often tired throughout the day and need a nap before getting some energy back. Too bad my sister is out of school... she's the one that brings in the junk meals. There goes the healthy eating.


----------



## JH1983

Gonna have to figure out some air conditioning in my home gym very soon. This last week was rough out there and we're looking at 100f+ this week. I have a box fan and opened a window, but it was hard to tolerate last week when it was 80-90f outside. The window is too small for a standard window unit, so will probably need one of the rolling floor units.


----------



## Humesday

I managed 22 dips today, which I'm pretty ****ing happy about. I need to ask the front desk for a belt that would let me do weighted dips.


----------



## JH1983

Humesday said:


> I managed 22 dips today, which I'm pretty ****ing happy about. I need to ask the front desk for a belt that would let me do weighted dips.



Can hold a small dumbbell with your feet in a pinch if no belt.


----------



## pillbugger

There is a plus side with sharing the water heater with the neighbor: cold water doesn't really affect you when you're showering after burning up due to a workout. It's a great motivator too... I certainly don't want to get in without working out first. Take all the hot water away, I don't care!


----------



## JH1983

There was a leg press on Facebook marketplace all last week for $200. I was just waiting for the weekend and was going to buy it. Of course it was gone Saturday when I woke up and now I'm kicking myself for not buying it immediately when I first saw it


----------



## TheWelshOne

Can someone please explain to my roommate that I'm _not_ exercising on the hottest day of the year when there's a goddamn red alert for the first time ever? And that losing 4lb in a week is _not_ a healthy goal?


----------



## pillbugger

My arms didn't get a pump like I thought. I felt like I really pushed myself yesterday too.

...I still remember those few days when one of my forearms bulged. I was proud of that arm, and even felt manlier for a small time. This was around when I went to pick up my glasses. I couldn't stop looking, touching and admiring it. Never got my arm like that again. ...Yes, it was only only one arm. I'm aware of the jokes that can be made out of that. I guess I relied on one arm a bit too much when I pushed (pulled?) myself at the pull bar. I think I used a pull up assist band. I should buy another one as the other one snapped onto my face as I was using for another exercise (literally saw stars for a second).

The thing about getting consistent, visible results from exercise, is that you have to pretty much have to prioritize it. To make a lifestyle out of it... I don't really want my life to revolve around that. Best I can do is to do it for health reasons and to maintain a normal weight. Rarely though, I get a surge of extra energy combined with depression/anger, and that's when I really push myself with strength exercises.


----------



## Humesday

I sort of slacked off on working out for several months, and by slack off I mean I worked out 1 - 2.5 hours about 15 times a month. I love how months of hard work can be undone in several months due to letting my healthy eating habits lapse a bit because I lost motivation and got depressed. It's actually amazing how much I did workout, given how ****ing depressed I was. I had to drag myself to the gym, and it was awful. I've apparently managed to not be depressed any longer, so I should be able to lose the 15 lbs I gained. Hopefully. 

I'm still skinnier and in far better shape than most adults, but I'm not where I want to be. This extra 15 lbs is pissing me off. I can feel it when I sit down. I can tell it's impeding my pace while running. I can tell it's made push-ups and pull-ups a bit harder. I'm so tired of my depressive episodes ****ing up my standards and my ability to achieve my goals.


----------



## JH1983

A couple weeks ago I decided I was going to do a powerlifting meet next month. It's been two years since I did the local gym meet and three years since doing an real meet. 

I'm still going through with it for now despite the ER visit this week. Because of my bad hip I'll be doing bench only for the first time. At the gym meet two years ago I deadlifted and ended up making my hip a lot worse for awhile. That's kind of working out better for me training wise though. Work has been insane lately and I'm working 12-14 hour days five days a week, so that's making it challenging to fit training into my day. Will be mostly just focusing on bench for the next month and very limited cardio only if there's time. Mostly just need to try to get as much sleep as my limited time allows. 

Right now my bench press goal is at least 187.5kg (412lbs) in the 90kg (198lbs) weight class. Weighing 192lbs currently and hit 405lbs a few weeks ago weighing 197lbs. My old meet PR is 185kg (407lbs) at 100kg (220lbs), so want to beat that at least by a little while weighing less. 192.5kg (423lbs) is my very optimistic goal if possible. Making weight will be no problem since I'm 6lbs under right now. Won't be going crazy on calories since I just spent most of the last year cutting weight and don't want to put on fat. 

@Humesday my advice would be to plan and prep everything in advance as far as training and diet. If you aren't already anyway. Going into a workout without a plan in place it'll be much easier to just call it good early when you're having a bad day. If you know you have to do certain things you'll be more likely to get done what needs done. Likewise with diet if all the decisions are already made and the food is on hand ready to go there's less room to make bad food decisions in the spur of the moment.

But you're doing good. Just stick with it and don't try to do so much that you get burned out. Nothing at all wrong with working out one day out of two. That's pretty well been my standard for years. Needs to be sustainable to keep consistent in the long term.


----------



## Humesday

I worked out 16 days in a row. I'm probably good to take a day off. It's not like I'll put on 50 lbs in a day or anything.


----------



## Humesday

I can't wait for temperatures to get colder, so I can start wearing my hoodie after finishing my workouts again. I usually have my headphones in while working out, so people don't really have a chance to judge me. But, I did overhear this woman complaining about the smell of sweat. She was complaining about sweat in a ****ing gym. It's a ****ing gym, lady. Maybe instead of judging people for one of the effects of using a gym correctly, maybe pay more attention to why your workout is so easy that you're not sweating.


----------



## JH1983

The meet I was planning on doing got cancelled, but I found another one nearby three weeks from now I'm going to try to do.


----------



## Humesday

I'm leaning out while getting stronger. My bench press strength increased, and my abs are showing again.


----------



## Humesday

I've exercised 22 days this month, yet I'm feeling a bit demoralized today. I'm starting to suffer insomnia, which may be the result of overexercise. As much as I hate to do it, it's probably best if I take like three days off in a row from exercise. It may even result in becoming leaner. It's weird how cheat days can actually result in my weight dropping even lower the day after. I suspect that a cheat day and two extra days off will actually result in further weight loss, and perhaps even an increase in muscle. It's happened before, or, at least, it seems to have happened. I realize that it's more complex than that. Then again, taking days off from exercise can also result in becoming depressed again. hmmmm Oh well, it's not that important. I'll just go ahead and take three days off. 

I'll go ahead and have panda express for my cheat meal. Double orange chicken and chow mein here I come.


----------



## JH1983

Friday was my first day back working out post covid. It's really killed my endurance big time.


----------



## Humesday

My shoulder is bothering me for whatever reason, which means I probably won't exercise much for the next week or so. It's been a while since I've had a strained shoulder. I'll probably just do cardio that doesn't involve moving my shoulder much for the next few weeks. If I keep my protein intake high and avoid snacking, I'll be fine.


----------



## JH1983

The hotel gym wasn't really adequate last week as the biggest dumbells they had were 30's. Looking at Google maps the only thing near my hotel is a Planet Fitness. Never been in one of them in my life. Hopefully I don't get kicked out for lifting "too much" or whatever lol.


----------

